# "War on Women" #15



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I was able to see them for what they were, and I'm hardly the most empathic person here. Yes, anyone who needs to vent about such a thing should do that here. But it's a real danger that venting will give way to snide remarks to MIL, and the fact that KFN hasn't done it before doesn't mean there won't be a first time.
> 
> You're right that Joni could have expressed it differently, but since when do we criticize people not for what they say but the way they say it?


It seems that we have encouraged people to voice their opinions as they see fit. Generally. Oh, let' s agree to disagree. I am tired of this discussion. Never mind. I can go elsewhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Very cute. Does this show the amount being donated to Planned Parenthood in Joey's name?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Al. I'm with you.



alcameron said:


> S/he may be an abrasive personality, but I think she's committed to her beliefs, appears to be smart and well-read, and is fearless. Plus, I think she votes right. I have to admit that I'm sure I missed many of her posts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The way I look at it, even the best of friends occasionally disagree, but it should never change the friendship. And it won't.



Designer1234 said:


> You have been around here much more than I have Al, and I respect your opinion. However, I have never felt that she needed to be so 'abrasive' which is ongoing. It is quite possible that there are two or three people, I certainly don't know.
> 
> I am sure she is committed to her beliefs - I also think you are and Dame, and Purl and SQM and the rest of us. I know we all react and feel differently. I have felt this for a long long time. It could be that I am overstepping but I have done that before for what I believe, and likely will again. You are a friend to me and I know you know her better than I do. I used to know her quite well, but not recently, mainly because I don't agree with her methods. I respect and like Purl too, and your opinions are important, I also respect Maysmom and don't believe she deserves the attack she received either. I am tired, and tomorrow dh has another colonoscopy which is causing me some worry, so best I go and read as I am feeling very down right now and am not good company. Talk to you later. I applaud you standing up for a friend, even though I can't agree with the friend.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A hearty 'Agree' from damemary.



alcameron said:


> You don't need to apologize, Shirley. And, as far as I'm concerned, you and Eve always add something of interest to the discussions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Is this your fourth or fifth name?


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Your karma could run over her dogma.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a pun....play on words....aka a joke. It's safe to laugh.



Wombatnomore said:


> What do you mean?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree that the fighting is heartbreaking. Try something new. Cease fire & try to learn to live together.



Knitanon said:


> There are some who may bash you, I won't be one. It is one hell of a mess.
> A major problem as far as I can tell is that the Palestinian people support Hamas.
> I can only liken that here to the "militia" folk who support someone like Cliven Bundy and the additional armed confrontations that has encouraged in 4(?) other states.
> Since governments are charged with protecting citizens what else can the Israeli gov't do but bomb the hell out the strongholds?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Darling Purl, Do you want Newark and Elizabeth? Take them and we will throw in Camden and Chris Christie. Be the Mouse that Roared!!
> 
> What about our annexing Staten Island? It is closer to us than to you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just catching this last sentence. All one's teeth are one's own. Either they are home grown or bought and paid for!


And now the new ones are attached to your jawbone.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's a pun....play on words....aka a joke. It's safe to laugh.


Is it safe damemary?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's hard to say anything's safe these days, but I think laughing's ok.



Wombatnomore said:


> Is it safe damemary?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Apples and oranges.
> http://www.prageruniversity.com/Political-Science/Middle-East-Problem.html#.U9BLH2K9KSN
> 
> The Jews occupied Canaan (name of Israel during biblical times) from the time of Exodus until the Romans kicked them out during the diaspora, sometime between 500 and 1000 years later. The short of it is the Romans couldn't control the Jews, so they had them removed. This is the only reason why there are Ashkenazi (Eastern European) Jews. The Arabs were not around at
> ...


This is expresses it well. I was going by memory. This is the truth as I remember it . After I saw the pictures from the holocaust as a teenager, I was hopeful that the Jewish State would evolve and was always interested. The Palestinians were turned away from the places that had offered them 'sanctuary'.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Is your keyboard stuck again?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is your keyboard stuck again?


Oh, look. You made a funny.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I could say the same, Marilyn. What do you mean?


Spoiler alert - just a punny play on words, cats and dogs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I was once asked by a man from Hungary "How can you tell that t-e-a-r is pronounced _teer_ if it drips from your eye and _tare_ if you do it to paper?" I had no answer.


Whoa, and Hungarian and Navajo are supposed to be the most difficult and complex languages to master.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just rolling on the floor laughing. How about joey?



Country Bumpkins said:


> Is your keyboard stuck again?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just rolling on the floor laughing. How about joey?


damemary
good morning.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

How are we? 

Many of my favorites are here.

G'day.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely sunny morning. Saw the deluge at Yankee Stadium. We had a bit of rain.

Husband and daughter are on their way home on the boat. Big stupid snafu at the venue where they were to donate it and my family left in disgust. Fortunately, they are enjoying the cruise and I am enjoying my brief window of solitude. 

Off to deliver a spinach pie to our vegetarian friend. We test out recipes on each other. Then off to the gym.

Don't get into too much trouble while I am gone, now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Best to you, as always. A good day ahead except extreme heat here. Got to feed birds and fish FAST then lock the door tight.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> good morning.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Lovely sunny morning. Saw the deluge at Yankee Stadium. We had a bit of rain.
> 
> Husband and daughter are on their way home on the boat. Big stupid snafu at the venue where they were to donate it and my family left in disgust. Fortunately, they are enjoying the cruise and I am enjoying my brief window of solitude.
> 
> ...


We'll wait til you get back for the trouble. No fun without you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Just got this off of google news. Sickening. The real WOW.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Just got this off of google news. Sickening. The real WOW.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


Sickening!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Of course, first there would need to be a flame war. 
Bless your heart.



Gerslay said:


> Me thinks thats a hollow blessing, Purl darlin, didnt you just claim a few days ago that you dont believe in souls?
> 
> Wikipedia: How to know when someone has lost a flame war
> 1- They are pissed off, using all caps, typing excessive comments and making little sense.
> ...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Just got this off of google news. Sickening. The real WOW.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


Guess the Iraqis had better start fighting harder to get those creeps out.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That comment is truly unnecessary, and your question is just proof of your inability to converse maturely, in my opinion.


And it's rarely that I value your opinion.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So, Libs and Dems, "What about the children?" Why are you not complaining that Obama and his Admin aren't worried and caring for the children and the "post born?"

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/07/23/Cruz-Obamas-Heartless-Inaction-Directly-Causing-Children-To-Be-Physically-And-Sexually-Assaulted?utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+July+24%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140724_m121467427_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+July+24%2C+2014&utm_term=More

P.S. Listen to the video, there are mistakes in the transcribed text displayed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, Libs and Dems, "What about the children?" Why are you not complaining that Obama and his Admin aren't worried and caring for the children and the "post born?"
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/07/23/Cruz-Obamas-Heartless-Inaction-Directly-Causing-Children-To-Be-Physically-And-Sexually-Assaulted?utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+July+24%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140724_m121467427_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+July+24%2C+2014&utm_term=More
> 
> P.S. Listen to the video, there are mistakes in the transcribed text displayed.


Breitbart? Honestly?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, Libs and Dems, "What about the children?" Why are you not complaining that Obama and his Admin aren't worried and caring for the children and the "post born?"
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/07/23/Cruz-Obamas-Heartless-Inaction-Directly-Causing-Children-To-Be-Physically-And-Sexually-Assaulted?utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+July+24%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140724_m121467427_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+July+24%2C+2014&utm_term=More
> 
> P.S. Listen to the video, there are mistakes in the transcribed text displayed.


_You are correct, the transcript should read_

The Texas Republican concluded by saying:

The senior official at Lackland described to me how the cartels will put machine guns to the back *of the head of a little boy or a little girl and force him to cut off the fingers or ears of another little boy or a little girl, to send them back to the family to try to extort ransom for their children.* This is horrific and when President Obama and the Senate Democrats stand up and say we're gonna do nothing to change the amnesty we're gonna do nothing to solve this problem what they're doing is concerning more and more little boys and little girls to be physically assaulted, to be sexually assaulted is the opposite of humane and compassionate. It is absolutely heartless for President Obama to keep promising amnesty and inciting children to be handed over to the custody of violent drug cartels who are abusing them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Breitbart? Honestly?


Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry Al, what *was* I thinking?

Libs and Dems aren't open-minded, tolerant of differing views and opinions or willing to *even hear another opinion* that might not agree with theirs. Instead, you swiftly pounced to remind me how you/they'll shoot the messenger before even considering the facts or LISTENING.

I forgot your (and their) minds are closed and cannot tolerate or even discuss in an intelligent or significant way another viewpoint. Forgive me for suggesting otherwise.

BTW: Breitbart is only the messenger, not the message.

Hope you still have arrows left in your quiver, it's your only hope for survival.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Champions of the edited video.



alcameron said:


> Breitbart? Honestly?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> _You are correct, the transcript should read_
> 
> The Texas Republican concluded by saying:
> 
> The senior official at Lackland described to me how the cartels will put machine guns to the back *of the head of a little boy or a little girl and force him to cut off the fingers or ears of another little boy or a little girl, to send them back to the family to try to extort ransom for their children.* This is horrific and when President Obama and the Senate Democrats stand up and say we're gonna do nothing to change the amnesty we're gonna do nothing to solve this problem what they're doing is concerning more and more little boys and little girls to be physically assaulted, to be sexually assaulted is the opposite of humane and compassionate. It is absolutely heartless for President Obama to keep promising amnesty and inciting children to be handed over to the custody of violent drug cartels who are abusing them.


G; they also made another mistake typing "kitchen" instead of the Cruz's words of the "kids are" or something like that, I'm not quoting directly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Champions of the edited video.


Listen to it Cooke; you're wrong per usual.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Listen to it Cooke; you're wrong per usual.


Is knitanon my great Cooke? My day is made if she is back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is knitanon my great Cooke? My day is made if she is back.


I heard her cooking isn't so great.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard her cooking isn't so great.


but her mind is and I love her for her mind, not her cooking. Why do you think she is Cooke?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> but her mind is and I love her for her mind, not her cooking. Why do you think she is Cooke?


Because she is. My mind and cooking are better too! :-D

I know you love me as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Spoiler alert - just a punny play on words, cats and dogs.


Oy vey. If I'm missing puns, do I already have Partzheimer's?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Whoa, and Hungarian and Navajo are supposed to be the most difficult and complex languages to master.


I know nothing about Navajo, but Hungarian is a very odd language. It's totally unrelated to the native languages that surround it, but _is_ related to Finnish.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> G; they also made another mistake typing "kitchen" instead of the Cruz's words of the "kids are" or something like that, I'm not quoting directly.


You are correct once again!

I'm nominating you for SQMs daily award of "Most Authentically Accurate When Posting While Under Enemy Fire!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Breitbart? Honestly?


It's post-Breitbart, and dishonestly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> You are correct once again!
> 
> I'm nominating you for SQMs daily award of "Most Authentically Accurate When Posting While Under Enemy Fire!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :XD: Yeah for me, taking my bow. I accept the awarded 'point.'

How much shall we bet I never get a Lib or Dem to answer my question? :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> _You are correct, the transcript should read_
> 
> The Texas Republican concluded by saying:
> 
> The senior official at Lackland described to me how the cartels will put machine guns to the back *of the head of a little boy or a little girl and force him to cut off the fingers or ears of another little boy or a little girl, to send them back to the family to try to extort ransom for their children.* This is horrific and when President Obama and the Senate Democrats stand up and say we're gonna do nothing to change the amnesty we're gonna do nothing to solve this problem what they're doing is concerning more and more little boys and little girls to be physically assaulted, to be sexually assaulted is the opposite of humane and compassionate. It is absolutely heartless for President Obama to keep promising amnesty and inciting children to be handed over to the custody of violent drug cartels who are abusing them.


I would think the conclusion to that should be that we'd better get cracking moving those kids into safety in this country. Instead, Cruz's acolytes keep trying to send them back to where they came from.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, I need to call the Gov's office to remind him that I stand beside him, in front of him, and behind him in his offer to take in these refugees.



Poor Purl said:


> I would think the conclusion to that should be that we'd better get cracking moving those kids into safety in this country. Instead, Cruz's acolytes keep trying to send them back to where they came from.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I need to call the Gov's office to remind him that I stand beside him, in front of him, and behind him in his offer to take in these refugees.


You crackpot Libs always stand together! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> G; they also made another mistake typing "kitchen" instead of the Cruz's words of the "kids are" or something like that, I'm not quoting directly.


Folks, the spelling Police is marching again. 'ttention!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I need to call the Gov's office to remind him that I stand beside him, in front of him, and behind him in his offer to take in these refugees.


What are you going to tell Obama for not stopping the great amounts of children from being abused and abandoned and at the hands of coyotes and drug cartels and for Obama not doing anything at all to stop them from entering America?

Don't you care about the children and their care and comfort?

Guess you don't care about babies once born. Will you tell Deval that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, he spelling Police is marching again. 'ttention!!!!!


Ingried is lost again. :-D


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, indeed we do. What else is to be done when children are in need of protection? 
I suppose we could tell them they have made poor choices and that they need to take personal responsibility. 


Poor Purl said:


> You crackpot Libs always stand together! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I would think the conclusion to that should be that we'd better get cracking moving those kids into safety in this country. Instead, Cruz's acolytes keep trying to send them back to where they came from.


Why isn't any of this Mexico's responsibility? The cartels are their problem and became so powerful because of the corruption in the Mexican gov't. The cartels only became our problem when the Mexican gov't could no longer control them. Mexico is allowing the illegals to enter their country and cross their country to get to the US. They know what is going on and do nothing about it.

Why doesn't Obama get his pen out and undo what he did with DACA? This is what spurred the whole invasion in the first place. Obama can fix the problem with his pen and a few words telling the Central American countries to stop their citizens from coming here and putting their children through such a horrendous journey because they will be turned around at the border. There will be no amnesty. This fix won't cost 4B or the 1.5B Bohner suggested either.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You are correct once again!
> 
> I'm nominating you for SQMs daily award of "Most Authentically Accurate When Posting While Under Enemy Fire!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Excuse me, My Pet. Only I can award the Sloth Point. So I am invalidating your nomination. So sorry, but it is my game and my rules.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I need to call the Gov's office to remind him that I stand beside him, in front of him, and behind him in his offer to take in these refugees.


Lived in your state for 10 years. Best political state in the country.

So I am ripping the point out of KPG's hand and awarding an early day point to you for your State and because honey you are the greatest!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> Why isn't any of this Mexico's responsibility? The cartels are their problem and became so powerful because of the corruption in the Mexican gov't. The cartels only became our problem when the Mexican gov't could no longer control them. Mexico is allowing the illegals to enter their country and cross their country to get to the US. They know what is going on and do nothing about it.
> 
> Why doesn't Obama get his pen out and undo what he did with DACA? This is what spurred the whole invasion in the first place. Obama can fix the problem with his pen and a few words telling the Central American countries to stop their citizens from coming here and putting their children through such a horrendous journey because they will be turned around at the border. There will be no amnesty. This fix won't cost 4B or the 1.5B Bohner suggested either.


Imagine if England had that attitude during the holocaust when countless children were transported there during the "kindertransport." "It's Germany's, Poland's, Check's, problem..." Or the convents and other holy places who sheltered refugee children after they traveled 100s-1000s of miles to escape almost certain death?

What Mexico is or isn't doing has no bearing on us. We should do what's right BECAUSE it's right. NOT because someone else should do it or isn't doing it. They can't escape the danger in Mexico any more than they can their own country. It's too close and too corrupted. Same as when the Jewish children had to flee their countries. The polish kids couldn't go to Germany, etc. bc the same problem existed there.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Excuse me, My Pet. Only I can award the Sloth Point. So I am invalidating your nomination. So sorry, but it is my game and my rules.


Game changer!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Game changer!


So are you but what am I? (Pee Wee Herman)

Love that face. You are cute when you get mad.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:



> You crackpot Libs always stand together! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That is what is different about us when it comes right down to it. We care.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry Al, what *was* I thinking?
> 
> Libs and Dems aren't open-minded, tolerant of differing views and opinions or willing to *even hear another opinion* that might not agree with theirs. Instead, you swiftly pounced to remind me how you/they'll shoot the messenger before even considering the facts or LISTENING.
> 
> ...


It is so nice to have you back! We missed your rants.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is knitanon my great Cooke? My day is made if she is back.


 :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Just got this off of google news. Sickening. The real WOW.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


My dd did a paper on this in college. I agree, one of the worst wars on women.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, I bet you say that to all the girls!



SQM said:


> Lived in your state for 10 years. Best political state in the country.
> 
> So I am ripping the point out of KPG's hand and awarding an early day point to you for your State and because honey you are the greatest!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why isn't any of this Mexico's responsibility? The cartels are their problem and became so powerful because of the corruption in the Mexican gov't. The cartels only became our problem when the Mexican gov't could no longer control them. Mexico is allowing the illegals to enter their country and cross their country to get to the US. They know what is going on and do nothing about it.
> 
> Why doesn't Obama get his pen out and undo what he did with DACA? This is what spurred the whole invasion in the first place. Obama can fix the problem with his pen and a few words telling the Central American countries to stop their citizens from coming here and putting their children through such a horrendous journey because they will be turned around at the border. There will be no amnesty. This fix won't cost 4B or the 1.5B Bohner suggested either.


Why isn't this Somalia's problem? Or China's? Or Hamas's? Because the children are in the US, that's why. Are we to send drones over Mexico to make sure they keep the kids from crossing the border?

And if Obama did exactly what you suggest, you'd only criticize him for doing that and not its opposite. I doubt that you want any problem solved; you just want to bad-mouth Obama. Have at it, but don't pretend you seriously want to solve this problem any more than you want to solve the problem of millions of Americans without health insurance.

Wait! I just reread your message. Do you seriously propose sending unaccompanied children back to the countries they've managed to escape, even if those countries were warned that would happen?

Talk about abuse!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because she is. My mind and cooking are better too! :-D
> 
> I know you love me as well.


Because she is is not an answer that gets you an A.

Any documentation?

If you go by "because she is" then I might be Queen Gloriana of Gettnoffnduffn. 
Or an IRS agent keeping an eye on you. 
Or your neighbor's pool boy.

Only the Shadow knows for sure.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Game changer!


Gerslay, love your tongue face.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

What Americans don't seem to understand because we are Americans and so darned self-involved is that there are refugees going to nations throughout South and Central America. 
As with any war zone activity people just go. It is like the 300K people Turkey has taken in from Syria, the hundred thousand or so who have gone to Iraq from Syria. 
It is like the people leaving France for Israel because they feel France is becoming unsafe. People flee when they are in fear. 
Flight or fight is the old saying, there is a reason it is an old saying... smh.



Poor Purl said:


> Why isn't this Somalia's problem? Or China's? Or Hamas's? Because the children are in the US, that's why. Are we to send drones over Mexico to make sure they keep the kids from crossing the border?
> 
> And if Obama did exactly what you suggest, you'd only criticize him for doing that and not its opposite. I doubt that you want any problem solved; you just want to bad-mouth Obama. Have at it, but don't pretend you seriously want to solve this problem any more than you want to solve the problem of millions of Americans without health insurance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to have you back! We missed your rants.


Rants? Please, Designer. Note the subtlety, the eloquence, the original ideas and fresh new language. No? Neither do I.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh Oh, I vote for my neighbors' pool boy!



MarilynKnits said:


> Because she is is not an answer that gets you an A.
> 
> Any documentation?
> 
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, the spelling Police is marching again. 'ttention!!!!!


Autocorrect? Exterminate? Which are scarier, Cylons or Daleks? Or the tunnel visioned dogmatic self righteous - the Master? Omega?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> What else is to be done when children are in need of protection?
> I suppose we could tell them they have made poor choices and that they need to take personal responsibility.


Tell Obama to repeal his invitation so the childrens' parents don't push their OWN children away and pay to send them to American where a good number will be abused, raped, drugged and assaulted, murdered or not survive.

Obviously, you and your hypocritical buds don't care about children or post born fetuses although you claim you do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay - I won the bet.

Not one Lib or Dem can or will answer my question.

As expected, they change the topic and place the blame where it doesn't belong. They cannot justify themselves so deflect.

I accept cash, credit cards, money orders or bribes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I need to call the Gov's office to remind him that I stand beside him, in front of him, and behind him in his offer to take in these refugees.


Thanks for reminding me and the higher power who you are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why isn't any of this Mexico's responsibility? The cartels are their problem and became so powerful because of the corruption in the Mexican gov't. The cartels only became our problem when the Mexican gov't could no longer control them. Mexico is allowing the illegals to enter their country and cross their country to get to the US. They know what is going on and do nothing about it.
> 
> Why doesn't Obama get his pen out and undo what he did with DACA? This is what spurred the whole invasion in the first place. Obama can fix the problem with his pen and a few words telling the Central American countries to stop their citizens from coming here and putting their children through such a horrendous journey because they will be turned around at the border. There will be no amnesty. This fix won't cost 4B or the 1.5B Bohner suggested either.


Solo - what are you thinking? Obama opened the gates with an engraved invitation. Do you actually think Obama cares what happens to these kids? Straighten up! :-D He cares about himself, voters for the Dem party, and himself, golf, partying, himself and beer and that other thing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Lived in your state for 10 years. Best political state in the country.
> 
> So I am ripping the point out of KPG's hand and awarding an early day point to you for your State and because honey you are the greatest!


A liar and your BFF forever that you don't even recognize and the one who doesn't tell you her covert names is the greatest?

I don't want any sloth points; they are meaningless.

I'm out.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay - I won the bet.
> 
> Not one Lib or Dem can or will answer my question.
> 
> ...


Your winnings plus $4.25 will score you a venti latte at the nearest Starbucks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to have you back! We missed your rants.


Designer1234
Ain't that the truth, the whole truth and nottin but.....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> What Americans don't seem to understand because we are Americans and so darned self-involved is that there are refugees going to nations throughout South and Central America.
> As with any war zone activity people just go. It is like the 300K people Turkey has taken in from Syria, the hundred thousand or so who have gone to Iraq from Syria.
> It is like the people leaving France for Israel because they feel France is becoming unsafe. People flee when they are in fear.
> Flight or fight is the old saying, there is a reason it is an old saying... smh.


I don't know who you're talking about (not certain you do either), but those illegally flooding into America and being discussed are NOT refugees.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> And it's rarely that I value your opinion.
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't hear a word from he-who-must-not-be-heard.



alcameron said:


> Breitbart? Honestly?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oy vey. If I'm missing puns, do I already have Partzheimer's?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I would think the conclusion to that should be that we'd better get cracking moving those kids into safety in this country. Instead, Cruz's acolytes keep trying to send them back to where they came from.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ain't it grand? We're pretty good at ignoring those returning from suspension too.



Poor Purl said:


> You crackpot Libs always stand together! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Yes, indeed we do. What else is to be done when children are in need of protection?
> I suppose we could tell them they have made poor choices and that they need to take personal responsibility.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried is lost again. :-D


Please take another vacation . . . .forever.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. Thank you.



Natureschampion said:


> Imagine if England had that attitude during the holocaust when countless children were transported there during the "kindertransport." "It's Germany's, Poland's, Check's, problem..." Or the convents and other holy places who sheltered refugee children after they traveled 100s-1000s of miles to escape almost certain death?
> 
> What Mexico is or isn't doing has no bearing on us. We should do what's right BECAUSE it's right. NOT because someone else should do it or isn't doing it. They can't escape the danger in Mexico any more than they can their own country. It's too close and too corrupted. Same as when the Jewish children had to flee their countries. The polish kids couldn't go to Germany, etc. bc the same problem existed there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Because she is is not an answer that gets you an A.
> 
> Any documentation?
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know who you're talking about (not certain you do either), but those illegally flooding into America and being discussed are NOT refugees.


 Says who?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps her plans were suspended.



alcameron said:


> Please take another vacation . . . .forever.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A liar and your BFF forever that you don't even recognize and the one who doesn't tell you her covert names is the greatest?
> 
> I don't want any sloth points; they are meaningless.
> 
> I'm out.


KPG - this is all in fun and not real. Why are you getting in such a twist about online silliness? Of course the points are meaningless. Just an online game. You are acting like you are a kid at a kid's party. My daughter had a big fit at her own 5th birthday party because she lost at musical chairs. Why does your post remind me of that?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> KPG - this is all in fun and not real. Why are you getting in such a twist about online silliness? Of course the points are meaningless. Just an online game. You are acting like you are a kid at a kid's party. My daughter had a big fit at her own 5th birthday party because she lost at musical chairs. Why does your post remind me of that?


Exactly. Only Bratty's avatar can get away with hissy fits, and only because she is so cute.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:



> What Americans don't seem to understand because we are Americans and so darned self-involved is that there are refugees going to nations throughout South and Central America.
> As with any war zone activity people just go. It is like the 300K people Turkey has taken in from Syria, the hundred thousand or so who have gone to Iraq from Syria.
> It is like the people leaving France for Israel because they feel France is becoming unsafe. People flee when they are in fear.
> Flight or fight is the old saying, there is a reason it is an old saying... smh.


It's not just an old saying. It is the key component to our biological ability to survive. It is inherent in us, both physically and psychologically. It is "reflex" to try to survive. Fleeing is most often the very last resort, only when there is no other option.

What people really need to do is think, "what if it was me? My child or grandchild?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, the spelling Police is marching again. 'ttention!!!!!


Perhaps we need to heed Weird Al. He also attacks the grammar criminals.

Word Crimes:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> KPG - this is all in fun and not real. Why are you getting in such a twist about online silliness? Of course the points are meaningless. Just an online game. You are acting like you are a kid at a kid's party. My daughter had a big fit at her own 5th birthday party because she lost at musical chairs. Why does your post remind me of that?


I'm a thinkin' you don't recognize good fun or humor when you read it.

You're hanging around the wrong folks, SQM, you used to be fun sometimes too.

Still cannot believe you don't recognize your friends though, guess none of you truly are then, eh?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> It's not just an old saying. It is the key component to our biological ability to survive. It is inherent in us, both physically and psychologically. It is "reflex" to try to survive. Fleeing is most often the very last resort, only when there is no other option.
> 
> What people really need to do is think, "what if it was me? My child or grandchild?


The instinct is biology, the saying is descriptive language.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps we need to heed Weird Al. He also attacks the grammar criminals.
> 
> Word Crimes:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm a thinkin' you don't recognize good fun or humor when you read it.
> 
> You're hanging around the wrong folks, SQM, you used to be fun sometimes too.
> 
> Still cannot believe you don't recognize your friends though, guess none of you truly are then, eh?


Of course I recognize my friends. Whenever I see them on our Main Street, I stop and say how do you do. Were you just kidding? That is the great limit to emailing. Use the emoticons so I don't have to recall bad memories of my Wild Child.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Please call your friends and family in Iowa and ask them to let these mayors know that you support our efforts to house refugees as they await hearings. Thanks. 

Group formed to relocate refugee children to Iowa
2
Print Email
July 16, 2014 6:00 am  ROD BOSHART Globe Gazette Des Moines Bureau(5) Comments
DES MOINES | A newly formed grassroots group launched an effort Tuesday to relocate at least 1,000 unaccompanied immigrant children in Iowa while political issues surrounding their plight get sorted out, a key organizer said.

Rich Eychaner, founder and director of the Eychaner Foundation, a charitable organization, announced a 1,000 Kids for Iowa crisis initiative to provide safe homes for children from Central American countries who currently are incarcerated along the U.S. southwestern border.

Im convinced that Iowans have in their hearts enough goodwill to protect these children and to provide them a safe home, Eychaner told an afternoon news conference. We think this is a moral imperative to protect these kids and offer them shelter and so were doing so.

Eychaner and a small band of helpers established the 1000KidsforIOWA.com Web site to act as a resource and clearinghouse for churches, families individuals, nonprofit groups, charitable organizations or others who want to house children, donate supplies or financial resources, provide services or whatever support they can offer until such time the crisis is resolved by political leaders and the children can be safely reunited with their families, he said.

We are called by our heart to do this work and our hope is that you find it in your heart to join us, said Jessica Brackett, who signed on Monday night as project manager for the refugee relocation effort.

Eychaner said his foundation was calling upon the federal government to transfer 1,000 children from incarceration to Iowa to be cared for and supported by Iowa families. He said his organization hoped to coordinate and assemble the immediate support services from caring volunteers around Iowa to house, feed, care for and educate these children for as long as is necessary.

"If every state organized to accept 1,000 kids or more, proportionate to their size, the incarceration of children could end," Eychaner said. If every church in Iowa stepped up to sponsor a child, much of the need could be addressed.

Having 57,000 children incarcerated in our minds is untenable and we want to provide a home for at least 1,000 of them in Iowa, he said. We just want to coordinate and help get all these resources put together in one place so we know when these children get to Iowa where to put them and what resources to draw upon.

Eychaner likened the effort to the resettlement of Southeast Asian refugees that Iowans undertook under the guidance of former Gov. Robert Ray.

Iowa has always had an open heart for people who are in trouble, he said.

Joe Enriquez Henry, director of Iowas League of United Latin American Citizens, said Iowa LULAC would continue to work with its national office, as well as other nonprofit and civic organizations throughout the state and specifically in eastern Iowa to do everything it could to help the unaccompanied refugee children.

Our state has a reputation going back almost 40 years of helping those in need from other countries, and these are children who have fled horrifying conditions, Enrique Henry said in a statement. Regardless of their citizenship status, it is our duty to assist them in any way possible.

Iowa LULAC, led by Council 10 in Davenport, met Monday night with a group that is part of a community-wide effort that Davenport Mayor Bill Gluba organized to assist the Central American children. Gluba has created a Caring Cities Campaign, which would make Davenport a safe haven for the children who are currently being detained in the southern U.S. border states, and Enriquez Henry called on Des Moines Mayor Frank Cownie to organize a similar effort in the capital city.

Comments: 515-243-7220; [email protected]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know who you're talking about (not certain you do either), but those illegally flooding into America and being discussed are NOT refugees.


And you are the one to decide that? NOT


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> And you are the one to decide that? NOT


Just think how awful life in Central America must be for mothers to think that sending their children to the US with all the risks of such a trek is BETTER than life in their current environment. The children are seeking refuge.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Just think how awful life in Central America must be for mothers to think that sending their children to the US with all the risks of such a trek is BETTER than life in their current environment. The children are seeking refuge.


It's got to be the most difficult decision a parent has to make. We are so fortunate that, besides voluntary military service, the hardest "goodbye" a mother has to make here is sending her kid off to college or a job opportunity. Puts things into perspective, don't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to have you back! We missed your rants.


tsk tsk, getting nasty again I read. God help her if she told you to stop your rants of righteous indignation. Oh the gnashing of the teeth, the beating of the breast, back of the hand against forehead.......

You love to pontificate about the wonders of Obama, even though you are not an American. Where is your outrage that he did not lift a hand to aid and American and his pregnant Christian life when held captive in the Sudan? Talk about a War on Women and another example of Obama's distain of religious freedom.

One pregnant woman, one ambassador, one blown up traveler, one former military officer held in Mexican jails, one doctor that helped us get OBL abandoned......For Obama, one is the loneliest number to be if you are an American, unless you are one of the 1% he begs money from at his daily fund raising events. Heard you had to donate $2,000 to get your picture taken with him. (And this is from the man that does not like photo ops)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> And you are the one to decide that? NOT


No she's not. The border patrol has stated that after interviewing the older children, they (the children) have said they are not refugees, but are coming here for work. Younger ones were sent because there is supposedly already a family member in the US. The media and politicians, that have not been to the border, are calling them refugees.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Ain't it grand? We're pretty good at ignoring those returning from suspension too.


Apparently not everyone.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> You love to pontificate about the wonders of Obama, even though you are not an American. Where is your outrage that he did not lift a hand to aid and American and his pregnant Christian life when held captive in the Sudan? Talk about a War on Women and another example of Obama's distain of religious freedom.


There you go again making everything that happens against someone who is Christian about religious freedom. What does that have to do with religious freedom? What does it have to do with religion OR freedom?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Why isn't this Somalia's problem? Or China's? Or Hamas's? Because the children are in the US, that's why. Are we to send drones over Mexico to make sure they keep the kids from crossing the border?
> 
> And if Obama did exactly what you suggest, you'd only criticize him for doing that and not its opposite. I doubt that you want any problem solved; you just want to bad-mouth Obama. Have at it, but don't pretend you seriously want to solve this problem any more than you want to solve the problem of millions of Americans without health insurance.
> 
> ...


We have children going through the same thing in Chicago and Detroit and any number of cities where violent gangs rule. Where do we move these children? Should they become refugees also? Don't they have the right to be safe? We are not taking care of our children, what makes you think we will take care of these children? How many children are you willing to take in or take care of?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Please call your friends and family in Iowa and ask them to let these mayors know that you support our efforts to house refugees as they await hearings. Thanks.
> 
> Group formed to relocate refugee children to Iowa
> 2
> ...


Thank you for posting this. It gives me hope.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> It's got to be the most difficult decision a parent has to make. We are so fortunate that, besides voluntary military service, the hardest "goodbye" a mother has to make here is sending her kid off to college or a job opportunity. Puts things into perspective, don't it?


You have got to be kidding!!! Tell that to all the mothers that have lost children to gang violence in Chicago and Detroit within the last few weeks.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> You have got to be kidding!!! Tell that to all the mothers that have lost children to gang violence in Chicago and Detroit within the last few weeks.


I didn't say most difficult EXPERIENCE or LOSS, though the loss of a child is the loss of a child and no parent should have to lose their child for any reason whatsoever. The decision to send their kid AWAY, THOUSANDS of miles away, knowing that the odds aren't good, knowing there are people who want to harm their child, knowing that they are sending them to a country where there are So MANY people who would rather their child DIE than to take them in... THAT has got to be the most difficult DECISION.

I live in a part of Cali that gang violence is part of the norm. Every day I hear gun shots. But things aren't SO bad that these mothers are FORCED to send their kids away. There is still some semblance of safety, and believe it or not there are programs designed to keep kids out of gangs. These programs, sadly, are diminishing because funding has been cut. Cut by STATE AND LOCAL authorities, NOT Obama. The kids here can still get clothed and fed. They still have an opportunity at an education and to better themselves vocationally. They have a chance to get out! The kids from South America have HO OTHER OPTION.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Imagine if England had that attitude during the holocaust when countless children were transported there during the "kindertransport." "It's Germany's, Poland's, Check's, problem..." Or the convents and other holy places who sheltered refugee children after they traveled 100s-1000s of miles to escape almost certain death?
> 
> What Mexico is or isn't doing has no bearing on us. We should do what's right BECAUSE it's right. NOT because someone else should do it or isn't doing it. They can't escape the danger in Mexico any more than they can their own country. It's too close and too corrupted. Same as when the Jewish children had to flee their countries. The polish kids couldn't go to Germany, etc. bc the same problem existed there.


What Mexico does or doesn't do affects us very much. Take your blinders off. The plight of these children cannot be compared to that of the Jewish and Polish children before, during and after WWII. These children are not being persecuted, they are coming to this country for amnesty and for what that means for their families. Their parents are the abusers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We have children going through the same thing in Chicago and Detroit and any number of cities where violent gangs rule. Where do we move these children? Should they become refugees also? Don't they have the right to be safe? We are not taking care of our children, what makes you think we will take care of these children? How many children are you willing to take in or take care of?


Quote straight from Mein Campe.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You have got to be kidding!!! Tell that to all the mothers that have lost children to gang violence in Chicago and Detroit within the last few weeks.


Like you care about the children in Chicago and Detroit? Give me a break!
What would you like to do for those children? Send them money? Adopt them?
Let's hear your ideas.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> I didn't say most difficult EXPERIENCE or LOSS, though the loss of a child is the loss of a child and no parent should have to lose their child for any reason whatsoever. The decision to send their kid AWAY, THOUSANDS of miles away, knowing that the odds aren't good, knowing there are people who want to harm their child, knowing that they are sending them to a country where there are So MANY people who would rather their child DIE than to take them in... THAT has got to be the most difficult DECISION.
> 
> I live in a part of Cali that gang violence is part of the norm. Every day I hear gun shots. But things aren't SO bad that these mothers are FORCED to send their kids away. There is still some semblance of safety, and believe it or not there are programs designed to keep kids out of gangs. These programs, sadly, are diminishing because funding has been cut. Cut by STATE AND LOCAL authorities, NOT Obama. The kids here can still get clothed and fed. They still have an opportunity at an education and to better themselves vocationally. They have a chance to get out! The kids from South America have HO OTHER OPTION.


If that's true, where are the news reports from these countries showing the deplorable and extremely dangerous conditions that the families live in that prompts them to send their children away? I haven't seen one report from a live newscast showing what is happening in these countries. I watch various news channels, yes Fox is one of them, and have not seen a news crew reporting from Central America. None of our representatives from Congress have gone to these countries to check out the claims either. It makes me wonder how much of what is being said by the MSM is in fact true.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Quote straight from Mein Campe.


The numbers of children coming into the country from Central America hardly compare to the one-quarter-of-a -million displaced Europeans settled here after World War II. Their arrival led the U.S. Congress to pass the country's first refugee resettlement legislation, in 1948, that allowed for the admission of some 400,000 more displaced persons from Europe. It was the influx of hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese and others, following the fall of Saigon, in 1975, that led Congress to pass the The Refugee Act of 1980, that established protocol on resettlement services, incorporated the United Nations' definition of who is a refugee and provided the legal backbone for The Office of Refugee Resettlement.

According to the office's website, some three million refugees have been settled in this country since 1977.

http://www.masslive.com/living/index.ssf/2014/07/massachusetts_unaccompanied_refugee_minors_program_could_help.html#comments


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If that's true, where are the news reports from these countries showing the deplorable and extremely dangerous conditions that the families live in that prompts them to send their children away? I haven't seen one report from a live newscast showing what is happening in these countries. I watch various news channels, yes Fox is one of them, and have not seen a news crew reporting from Central America. None of our representatives from Congress have gone to these countries to check out the claims either. It makes me wonder how much of what is being said by the MSM is in fact true.


I respectfully submit that you are very welcome to do a Google search so that you see and read about the living conditions in Central America. Some of the countries there are Honduras, Guatemala, El Salvador--in case you didn't know any.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Like you care about the children in Chicago and Detroit? Give me a break!
> What would you like to do for those children? Send them money? Adopt them?
> Let's hear your ideas.


Most of these children arrive with a piece of paper with a name and maybe a phone number. Chances are good that it isn't valid. They should be sent back to their families. The younger ones don't have a clue what is going on. They only know they are no longer with their families and are with strangers.

Being with their families is far better for them than putting them into "the system" with a bunch of strangers where who knows what will happen to them. Have Congress legislate to get the process to move quickly instead of taking many months or years. That's not bound to happen anytime soon as they are due for recess August 1. Have Obama call all the official heads of the countries and tell them to inform their people that we will not offer them amnesty. Have Obama overrule the DACA immediately. He can fix it, he just doesn't want to.

FYI, I have family members in Chicago and do care what is going on in that city.

I asked PP how many children she was willing to take in - how about you? Are you willing to take any of these children in or pay for their upkeep until they turn 18 - besides what the taxpayer will be paying? I'm not willing to.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> What Mexico does or doesn't do affects us very much. Take your blinders off. The plight of these children cannot be compared to that of the Jewish and Polish children before, during and after WWII. These children are not being persecuted, they are coming to this country for amnesty and for what that means for their families. Their parents are the abusers.


Yes, it effects us. Everything that goes on in the world effects everyone at some point. Because they won't take the children, it means we have to take more. But it should have no bearing on our decisions to be humanitarians. I was raised to not not do something just bc is should be someone else's responsibility. It's a cop out, and very immature way of thinking.

You seem to be the one with the blinders, not me, if you cannot see the similarity between children who live in fear of everything, who can't leave their homes, have no idea if there will be a tomorrow... Just bc what, they are from 2 different countries and times? They are coming here because they have nowhere else! Just like the Jews went to non nazi occupied areas (some actually were, but the sisters and others who took them in did a wonderful job of keeping them safe) in order to escape the same uncertainty and fear.

You're whole statement shows how narrow minded and self righteous you really are. Their parents likely won't make it out of these areas alive, just like the parents of the Jewish children that were sent off with the very desperate and unlikely hope of safety. Either way, we can't speculate or make decisions on "what if."

Hey, think about it this way: do you live in an apartment building, nursing home, or spend time in hospitals? Well, those places need to be kept clean. American kids are raised to think that there is actually work that is beneath them. The refugee kids today will be tomorrow's janitors working for minimum wage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I respectfully submit that you are very welcome to do a Google search so that you see and read about the living conditions in Central America. Some of the countries there are Honduras, Guatemala, El Salvador--in case you didn't know any.


that wasn't the point. The point that you obviously ignored was the conditions that determine they they are indeed refugees. I've seen the poor conditions in those countries, I'm not ignorant. Just because they are poor, does not mean they are being persecuted and entitled to asylum .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Yes, it effects us. Everything that goes on in the world effects everyone at some point. Because they won't take the children, it means we have to take more. But it should have no bearing on our decisions to be humanitarians. I was raised to not not do something just bc is should be someone else's responsibility. It's a cop out, and very immature way of thinking.
> 
> You seem to be the one with the blinders, not me, if you cannot see the similarity between children who live in fear of everything, who can't leave their homes, have no idea if there will be a tomorrow... Just bc what, they are from 2 different countries and times? They are coming here because they have nowhere else! Just like the Jews went to non nazi occupied areas (some actually were, but the sisters and others who took them in did a wonderful job of keeping them safe) in order to escape the same uncertainty and fear.
> 
> ...


You don't know about their conditions. When was the last time you were there. Do you know first hand that they can't leave their homes? I doubt it very much. What you are spewing is the usual propaganda. The children are sent here for their ability to get amnesty and the privilege that provides their family members in the future. Many of the older children are males between 14 and 17. They have come for a job, not because they are refugees. This is what they have told the border patrol agents when they were interviewed. There's a lot of misinformation out there about the actual "refugee" status thing.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I respectfully submit that you are very welcome to do a Google search so that you see and read about the living conditions in Central America. Some of the countries there are Honduras, Guatemala, El Salvador--in case you didn't know any.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/17/us-honduras-homicides-idUSBREA1G1E520140217


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> You don't know about their conditions. When was the last time you were there. Do you know first hand that they can't leave their homes? I doubt it very much. What you are spewing is the usual propaganda. The children are sent here for their ability to get amnesty and the privilege that provides their family members in the future. Many of the older children are males between 14 and 17. They have come for a job, not because they are refugees. This is what they have told the border patrol agents when they were interviewed. There's a lot of misinformation out there about the actual "refugee" status thing.


And you think what you are "spewing" isn't?

I don't believe the conservative, testosterone driven, self righteous border patrol who have an agenda, either. I don't trust the media. These kids are not only coming here. They are going anywhere that isn't war-torn.

I guess my problem is I try to see the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. I believe everyone deserves decency and respect, until they have gone beyond proving that they do not. But that's just me...


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I respectfully submit that you are very welcome to do a Google search so that you see and read about the living conditions in Central America. Some of the countries there are Honduras, Guatemala, El Salvador--in case you didn't know any.


Having an in-law who does business in Honduras, he would agree with you 100%. He has cut way back on his trips there, much to the family's relief.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Most of these children arrive with a piece of paper with a name and maybe a phone number. Chances are good that it isn't valid. They should be sent back to their families. The younger ones don't have a clue what is going on. They only know they are no longer with their families and are with strangers.
> 
> Being with their families is far better for them than putting them into "the system" with a bunch of strangers where who knows what will happen to them. Have Congress legislate to get the process to move quickly instead of taking many months or years. That's not bound to happen anytime soon as they are due for recess August 1. Have Obama call all the official heads of the countries and tell them to inform their people that we will not offer them amnesty. Have Obama overrule the DACA immediately. He can fix it, he just doesn't want to.
> 
> ...


Have Obama, have Obama . . . .how about have the House initiate an appropriations bill to get things going? They just want to slash the amount of money from everything single thing that's proposed.
BTW, I meant to ask what would you do for the children of Chicago and Detroit? Having relatives there doesn't DO anything for them. What amount of your taxpayer dollar would you give up to turn the water back on for the residents of Detroit living without because they couldn't pay their bills? I have relatives in both of those places. It takes money to help all these people, and the repubs are not prepared to provide any funds for anything these days. What do you suggest besides "have Obama . . . . ".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If that's true, where are the news reports from these countries showing the deplorable and extremely dangerous conditions that the families live in that prompts them to send their children away? I haven't seen one report from a live newscast showing what is happening in these countries. I watch various news channels, yes Fox is one of them, and have not seen a news crew reporting from Central America. None of our representatives from Congress have gone to these countries to check out the claims either. It makes me wonder how much of what is being said by the MSM is in fact true.


soloweygirl
you are lacking humanity, what speci do you belong to?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Have Obama, have Obama . . . .how about have the House initiate an appropriations bill to get things going? They just want to slash the amount of money from everything single thing that's proposed.
> BTW, I meant to ask what would you do for the children of Chicago and Detroit? Having relatives there doesn't DO anything for them. What amount of your taxpayer dollar would you give up to turn the water back on for the residents of Detroit living without because they couldn't pay their bills? I have relatives in both of those places. It takes money to help all these people, and the repubs are not prepared to provide any funds for anything these days. What do you suggest besides "have Obama . . . . ".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ooops!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> you are lacking humanity, what speci do you belong to?


Huck, we know how kind and caring Solo is, especially for children.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck, we know how kind and caring Solo is, especially for children.


Designer123
I must have had a senior moment to have forgotten it.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Have Obama, have Obama . . . .how about have the House initiate an appropriations bill to get things going? They just want to slash the amount of money from everything single thing that's proposed.
> BTW, I meant to ask what would you do for the children of Chicago and Detroit? Having relatives there doesn't DO anything for them. What amount of your taxpayer dollar would you give up to turn the water back on for the residents of Detroit living without because they couldn't pay their bills? I have relatives in both of those places. It takes money to help all these people, and the repubs are not prepared to provide any funds for anything these days. What do you suggest besides "have Obama . . . . ".


You know they wouldn't let Obama take a proper leak, lol.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> And you think what you are "spewing" isn't?
> 
> I don't believe the conservative, testosterone driven, self righteous border patrol who have an agenda, either. I don't trust the media. These kids are not only coming here. They are going anywhere that isn't war-torn.
> 
> I guess my problem is I try to see the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. I believe everyone deserves decency and respect, until they have gone beyond proving that they do not. But that's just me...


Actually, a lot of us feel exactly like you do. That is why you fit in here.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> You know they wouldn't let Obama take a proper leak, lol.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> There you go again making everything that happens against someone who is Christian about religious freedom. What does that have to do with religious freedom? What does it have to do with religion OR freedom?


Obviously your Democratic playbook forgot to put the footnotes about this family so you did not appear ignorant. She was pregnant and refused to denounce her Christianity, so she was arrested. She was tortured and while in chains gave birth. The Italians and the Vatican came to her aid. She met with the Holy Father today and reunited with her husband and other child today. Then they will be coming to the USA. So what about this story is not a war on women and a war on Christianity? And what did our Campaigner in Chief do...............NOTHING. I mean it was just a Christian Muslim married to an American with American children, why would he care? Guess he was too busy singing "I'm in the money" from all those 1%'ers donating boatloads of money, or collecting free green fees for future golf games.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Satire Alert:

Has anybody else read the Borowitz Report on New Yorker.com?

His July 22 column reads:

AUSTIN (The Borowitz Report)An aide to Rick Perry is confident that the Texas Governor proved he has what it takes to be President with his decision on Monday to send troops somewhere for no reason.

By deploying a thousand National Guardsmen to the U.S.-Mexico border, Perry has shown that as President he would be ready and willing to use troops without a defined objective, mission, or exit strategy, the aide confirmed.

Sending troops someplace with no clear idea of why they are going or what they are supposed to be doing once they get there is a key part of the Presidential skill set, said the aide, Harland Dorrinson. Rick Perry has just shown that hes got that nailed down.

Dorrinson acknowledged that the gold standard for using troops for no reason might have been set by Perrys predecessor in Texas, George W. Bush, but added, If anyone can beat that record, its Rick.

According to the aide, Perrys extremely Presidential response to the immigration crisis is already winning him the praise of G.O.P. voters. Nothing unites Republicans more than standing up to children, he said.

with a July 24 follow up:

DALLAS (The Borowitz Report)In his boldest move yet to address the immigration crisis, on Thursday Texas Governor Rick Perry dispatched the Dallas Cowboys to the United States border with Mexico.

In a photo opportunity with the Cowboys and several of the teams cheerleaders, Perry explained the rationale behind his latest decision. Those who would cross our borders illegally will have to contend with the power and fury of Americas Team, he said.

Critics of the move dismissed it as political theatre, noting that once the Cowboys arrived at the border it was unclear what they would do there.

Additionally, there were questions about how effective the Cowboys would be in stopping illegal immigrants, since the team has the worst-ranked defense in the N.F.L.

Yeah, I have mastered the skill of cut and paste, too. Woo woo for me!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

maysmom said:


> You know they wouldn't let Obama take a proper leak, lol.


Wow another example of your lack of class. The other day you were part of a posse and today you need to degrade the president and your ability to communicate by 13 year old male 'lingo'. Bet you laugh when someone says underpants too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Have Obama, have Obama . . . .how about have the House initiate an appropriations bill to get things going? They just want to slash the amount of money from everything single thing that's proposed.
> BTW, I meant to ask what would you do for the children of Chicago and Detroit? Having relatives there doesn't DO anything for them. What amount of your taxpayer dollar would you give up to turn the water back on for the residents of Detroit living without because they couldn't pay their bills? I have relatives in both of those places. It takes money to help all these people, and the repubs are not prepared to provide any funds for anything these days. What do you suggest besides "have Obama . . . . ".


alcameon
what angers me is that in Detroit the little People suffer while corporations still get their Water even though they owe TENS OF THOUSANDS of dollars to the Water Company.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow another example of your lack of class. The other day you were part of a posse and today you need to degrade the president and your ability to communicate by 13 year old male 'lingo'. Bet you laugh when someone says underpants too.


lovethelake
you know the word class? We know, the meaning is foreign to you. I am hurting for laughter, you trying to take the side of President Obama. We shall see how long that lasts.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Obviously your Democratic playbook forgot to put the footnotes about this family so you did not appear ignorant. She was pregnant and refused to denounce her Christianity, so she was arrested. She was tortured and while in chains gave birth. The Italians and the Vatican came to her aid. She met with the Holy Father today and reunited with her husband and other child today. Then they will be coming to the USA. So what about this story is not a war on women and a war on Christianity? And what did our Campaigner in Chief do...............NOTHING. I mean it was just a Christian Muslim married to an American with American children, why would he care? Guess he was too busy singing "I'm in the money" from all those 1%'ers donating boatloads of money, or collecting free green fees for future golf games.


But this all happened in a country where there WAS NO freedom of religion. So... Yah... If she was claiming rights as a Christian, why shouldn't the pope be the one to help her? With all the other problems, why should this one person get bumped to the top of the list? Because she is a Christian mother? I have a feeling it had less to do with the fact that she is a Christian woman and more to do with the fact that, like I said, there are so many problems to deal with. I can't recall a time in our history when there was so much going on at once. It is a global society. Everyone's problems effect everyone. Only the US gives out aid rather than takes it, because we know, right or wrong, that there are people who have it worse than we do. Do you think that what you hear happened at the exact time you are made aware of it? Who knows what else was in the works? Or did your conservative play book give you a play by play of what was going on?

Obama is one man. He is not G-d, not is he the devil. But thank G-d that you are not making the decisions for us. And who else is he SUPPOSED to ask for fundraising from? The people who are really paying taxes? They can't afford it. Fundraising is a part of all presidencies. Obamas not the first and he won't be the last. Maybe if the 1% payed their FAIR share, he wouldn't have to do it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Satire Alert:
> 
> Has anybody else read the Borowitz Report on New Yorker.com?
> 
> ...


MarilynKnits
sounds like Rodeo Clowns to me. The Aide to Perry must not like him at all or he is nuttier than Perry.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow another example of your lack of class. The other day you were part of a posse and today you need to degrade the president and your ability to communicate by 13 year old male 'lingo'. Bet you laugh when someone says underpants too.


You are funny today. Me, degrade the president? you have me confused with a D & P'er. When's the last time you heard 13-yr old male lingo? It's surely much more descriptive than "take a leak."

I do find "Captain Underpants" funny, guess I'm not clever enough for your bunch. How about posting a sample of your sophisticated humor?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If that's true, where are the news reports from these countries showing the deplorable and extremely dangerous conditions that the families live in that prompts them to send their children away? I haven't seen one report from a live newscast showing what is happening in these countries. I watch various news channels, yes Fox is one of them, and have not seen a news crew reporting from Central America. None of our representatives from Congress have gone to these countries to check out the claims either. It makes me wonder how much of what is being said by the MSM is in fact true.


Boy!!! Somebody let me know when Solo gets her head out of the sand!!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> But this all happened in a country where there WAS NO freedom of religion. So... Yah... If she was claiming rights as a Christian, why shouldn't the pope be the one to help her? With all the other problems, why should this one person get bumped to the top of the list? Because she is a Christian mother? I have a feeling it had less to do with the fact that she is a Christian woman and more to do with the fact that, like I said, there are so many problems to deal with. I can't recall a time in our history when there was so much going on at once. It is a global society. Everyone's problems effect everyone. Only the US gives out aid rather than takes it, because we know, right or wrong, that there are people who have it worse than we do. Do you think that what you hear happened at the exact time you are made aware of it? Who knows what else was in the works? Or did your conservative play book give you a play by play of what was going on?
> 
> Obama is one man. He is not G-d, not is he the devil. But thank G-d that you are not making the decisions for us. And who else is he SUPPOSED to ask for fundraising from? The people who are really paying taxes? They can't afford it. Fundraising is a part of all presidencies. Obamas not the first and he won't be the last. Maybe if the 1% payed their FAIR share, he wouldn't have to do it.


Many Christians do not consider Catholics to be "Christian,"
along with Mormons.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Boy!!! Somebody let me know when Solo gets her head out of the sand!!!


You've got time. Lots of time.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

maysmom said:


> You've got time. Lots of time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> You are funny today. Me, degrade the president? you have me confused with a D & P'er. When's the last time you heard 13-yr old male lingo? It's surely much more descriptive than "take a leak."
> 
> I do find "Captain Underpants" funny, guess I'm not clever enough for your bunch. How about posting a sample of your sophisticated humor?


maysmom
please, you are asking for too much, humor and sophisticated? Go easy on the less fortunate.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Obviously your Democratic playbook forgot to put the footnotes about this family so you did not appear ignorant. She was pregnant and refused to denounce her Christianity, so she was arrested. She was tortured and while in chains gave birth. The Italians and the Vatican came to her aid. She met with the Holy Father today and reunited with her husband and other child today. Then they will be coming to the USA. So what about this story is not a war on women and a war on Christianity? And what did our Campaigner in Chief do...............NOTHING. I mean it was just a Christian Muslim married to an American with American children, why would he care? Guess he was too busy singing "I'm in the money" from all those 1%'ers donating boatloads of money, or collecting free green fees for future golf games.


 I wonder how a person can be a Christian and a Muslim? hmmm. You go from one thing to another - nothing makes much sense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Boy!!! Somebody let me know when Solo gets her head out of the sand!!!


Cindy S
she dug herself almost to China. She will emerge when Hell freezes over.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder how a person can be a Christian and a Muslim? hmmm. You go from one thing to another - nothing makes much sense.


Designer1234
I thought I was reading that wrong and reached for the magnifier. I guess this is a new Religion - Christian-Muslim. Might turn out a heavenly combination, who knows.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Cindy S
> she dug herself almost to China. She will emerge when Hell freezes over.


Maybe sand isn't correct, I should have said cement.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Obviously your Democratic playbook forgot to put the footnotes about this family so you did not appear ignorant. She was pregnant and refused to denounce her Christianity, so she was arrested. She was tortured and while in chains gave birth. The Italians and the Vatican came to her aid. She met with the Holy Father today and reunited with her husband and other child today. Then they will be coming to the USA. So what about this story is not a war on women and a war on Christianity? And what did our Campaigner in Chief do...............NOTHING. I mean it was just a Christian Muslim married to an American with American children, why would he care? Guess he was too busy singing "I'm in the money" from all those 1%'ers donating boatloads of money, or collecting free green fees for future golf games.


lovethelake
You may want to go and jump in the Lake to cleanse your nogin.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Maybe sand isn't correct, I should have said cement.


Cindy S
Cement, a more fitting environment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I thought I was reading that wrong and reached for the magnifier. I guess this is a new Religion - Christian-Muslim. Might turn out a heavenly combination, who knows.


I have a muslim neighbor who has lived across the hall in my condo for ll years. I will have to ask her how many Christian-muslims she knows. Interesting concept. I didn't show her the post that I read the last day or two. My gd plays with her daughter when she she stays here overnight. She had me over for dinner with Pat. very interesting. I find it interesting to meet people from all over the world. She was born and raised here - her parents have lived here and are good citizens - her dh is a teacher at the University here. Mid east studies, as well as another subject. Brilliant. She and I have had some interesting talks. I am glad she hasn't run into too many people like the hater - one person - on D and P.

They were horrified and hurt at what happened on 9/11. They have lots of friends who have known them for years so they haven't suffered what many in the States have suffered since 9/11.

You can't paint all people with the same brush. Hatred is learned - it isn't natural .


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Wow another example of your lack of class. The other day you were part of a posse and today you need to degrade the president and your ability to communicate by 13 year old male 'lingo'. Bet you laugh when someone says underpants too.


I certainly hope she still does laugh. I had forgotten when all I had to do was mention that word without any context and my daughter would become hysterical. She is 31 but when I talk to her again, I will say just that and see how she reacts.

Funny, LTL. Now taking a leak is a good enough euphemism as any other, I guess. I hate it when the elderly say PP. I mean pee pee. It is okay for everyone to refer to PP.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> But this all happened in a country where there WAS NO freedom of religion. So... Yah... If she was claiming rights as a Christian, why shouldn't the pope be the one to help her? With all the other problems, why should this one person get bumped to the top of the list? Because she is a Christian mother? I have a feeling it had less to do with the fact that she is a Christian woman and more to do with the fact that, like I said, there are so many problems to deal with. I can't recall a time in our history when there was so much going on at once. It is a global society. Everyone's problems effect everyone. Only the US gives out aid rather than takes it, because we know, right or wrong, that there are people who have it worse than we do. Do you think that what you hear happened at the exact time you are made aware of it? Who knows what else was in the works? Or did your conservative play book give you a play by play of what was going on?
> 
> Obama is one man. He is not G-d, not is he the devil. But thank G-d that you are not making the decisions for us. And who else is he SUPPOSED to ask for fundraising from? The people who are really paying taxes? They can't afford it. Fundraising is a part of all presidencies. Obamas not the first and he won't be the last. Maybe if the 1% payed their FAIR share, he wouldn't have to do it.


I think owing a wad to China is like taking aid.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Many Christians do not consider Catholics to be "Christian,"
> along with Mormons.


I know that. But if the pope doesn't care...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> I think owing a wad to China is like taking aid.


Him, good point. I guess I should have specified "humanitarian and disaster relief aid."


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I know that. But if the pope doesn't care...


I'm not saying the Pope doesn't care, but many conservative Christians (not Catholics, obviously,) don't like the Pope, either.
One or two Chick tracts will clarify that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We have children going through the same thing in Chicago and Detroit and any number of cities where violent gangs rule. Where do we move these children? Should they become refugees also? Don't they have the right to be safe? We are not taking care of our children, what makes you think we will take care of these children? How many children are you willing to take in or take care of?


If the parents of the children in Chicago and Detroit and all those dangerous big cities started sending their kids away from home, we would definitely have something to worry about. But jailing and/or deporting the children that have already come here isn't going to make our cities better.

It really amazes me that keeping our own children safe even matters to you. We should do nothing about their education, about their healthcare, about their families' ability to earn a living, but let's keep them safe.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> I'm not saying the Pope doesn't care, but many conservative Christians (not Catholics, obviously,) don't like the Pope, either.
> One or two Chick tracts will clarify that.


I don't mean the pope doesn't CARE care, I meant it didn't matter whether she was a "catholic" or "Christian" when he was helping her. I thought that "Christianity" was being used as the general term for those who believe in Christ, like how it was before the Lutherans, Calvinists, Jesuits, Protestants... Etc.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If the parents of the children in Chicago and Detroit and all those dangerous big cities started sending their kids away from home, we would definitely have something to worry about. But jailing and/or deporting the children that have already come here isn't going to make our cities better.
> 
> It really amazes me that keeping our own children safe even matters to you. We should do nothing about their education, about their healthcare, about their families' ability to earn a living, but let's keep them safe.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> * Only the US* gives out aid rather than takes it, because we know, right or wrong, that there are people who have it worse than we do.
> 
> Obama is one man. He is not G-d, not is he the devil. But thank G-d that you are not making the decisions for us. Fundraising is a part of all presidencies. Obamas not the first and he won't be the last. Maybe if the 1% payed their FAIR share, he wouldn't have to do it.


==============
I think there are quite a few other countries who give out aid rather than take it. We are one,Canada , Australia, New Zealand, the United kIngdom, The Netherlands and other reasonably stable countries.

Sorry, but being a Canadian, I have heard this quite often from different Americans. I used to let it go but my friends are here so I am mentioning it. Some and I mean only some, Americans really believe that the US is the only country that helps the rest of the world when there is trouble. It is a bit frustrating, when per Capita we, and other "Western" countries give just as much and in some cases, more than the US. We don't have the power or the influence the US does.

Before anyone gets upset. No one can ever tell me that the US doesn't do their share. The Marshall plan, after the war, literally rebuilt Europe. The world would not be the same if the US had not used their machines, money and know how to rebuild Europe. I just find it a bit frustrating when statements like the above are made.

I do agree l00% with the second paragraph I copied. How anyone can blame one person, no matter who, for the mess the world is in boggles my mind. He is personally responsible for every thing bad in the US and the world. How can one person be accused of that. Presidents have been playing golf as long back as i can Remember. They have taken holidays. They have not all done a good job Politically. The President is "personally responsible for not solving things going on all over the world. He is responsible for everything negative. weird indeed". I wonder how those would feel if they were in his shoes. They likely feel they would do a better job. NOT


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't mean the pope doesn't CARE care, I meant it didn't matter whether she was a "catholic" or "Christian" when he was helping her. I thought that "Christianity" was being used as the general term for those who believe in Christ, like how it was before the Lutherans, Calvinists, Jesuits, Protestants... Etc.


You've got the ideal term, NC.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ==============
> I think there are quite a few other countries who give out aid rather than take it. We are one,Canada , Australia, New Zealand, the United kIngdom, The Netherlands and other reasonably stable countries.
> 
> Sorry, but being a Canadian, I have heard this quite often from different Americans. I used to let it go but my friends are here so I am mentioning it. Some and I mean only some, Americans really believe that the US is the only country that helps the rest of the world when there is trouble. It is a bit frustrating, when per Capital we, and other "Western" countries give just as much and in some cases, more than the US. We don't have the power or the influence the US does.
> ...


Shirley, as long as the Republicans have Obama to blame they can ignore their own complicity in the problems of today. Not sure complicity is the right term, more like total responsibility for the disaster of the economy (everybody say thank you George W. Bush) and the wars in Iraq etc. (again, say thank you George W. Bush).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Shirley, as long as the Republicans have Obama to blame they can ignore their own complicity in the problems of today. Not sure complicity is the right term, more like total responsibility for the disaster of the economy (everybody say thank you George W. Bush) and the wars in Iraq etc. (again, say thank you George W. Bush).


yep!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> ==============
> I think there are quite a few other countries who give out aid rather than take it. We are one,Canada , Australia, New Zealand, the United kIngdom, The Netherlands and other reasonably stable countries.
> 
> Sorry, but being a Canadian, I have heard this quite often from different Americans. I used to let it go but my friends are here so I am mentioning it. Some and I mean only some, Americans really believe that the US is the only country that helps the rest of the world when there is trouble. It is a bit frustrating, when per Capital we, and other "Western" countries give just as much and in some cases, more than the US. We don't have the power or the influence the US does.
> ...


No no no! You misunderstood me! That's why spoken tone is so important. I didn't mean they ARE the only country who does that. I meant "only" as to state a point. I so admire Canada, I cannot express that enough. If I were an Australian or from New Zealand, I would not have had to wait until I couldn't drive any longer to have something done about the progressive eye disorder I have.

I'm sorry, designer, if I struck a raw nerve. I absolutely meant no disrespect, and did not mean to come off like that. I even know that there are countries that DONT have and have to accept aid sometimes but give when they can at others.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Cindy S said:


> Shirley, as long as the Republicans have Obama to blame they can ignore their own complicity in the problems of today. Not sure complicity is the right term, more like total responsibility for the disaster of the economy (everybody say thank you George W. Bush) and the wars in Iraq etc. (again, say thank you George W. Bush).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Like you care about the children in Chicago and Detroit? Give me a break!
> What would you like to do for those children? Send them money? Adopt them?
> Let's hear your ideas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

The job of the disloyal opposition is to magnify the problems, not help with the solutions.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> No no no! You misunderstood me! That's why spoken tone is so important. I didn't mean they ARE the only country who does that. I meant "only" as to state a point. I so admire Canada, I cannot express that enough. If I were an Australian or from New Zealand, I would not have had to wait until I couldn't drive any longer to have something done about the progressive eye disorder I have.
> 
> I'm sorry, designer, if I struck a raw nerve. I absolutely meant no disrespect, and did not mean to come off like that. I even know that there are countries that DONT have and have to accept aid sometimes but give when they can at others.


no problem. I didn't take offense, it is just that it came across a bit differently than you meant it, which is quite normal for posting rather than talking face to face. I have often been misunderstood. I have known times when it was really believed to be the case and didn't say anything. This past few years I do discuss it. Don't worry, all is fine.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> You know they wouldn't let Obama take a proper leak, lol.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Satire Alert:
> 
> Has anybody else read the Borowitz Report on New Yorker.com?
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you know the word class? We know, the meaning is foreign to you. I am hurting for laughter, you trying to take the side of President Obama. We shall see how long that lasts.


But Huck, she doesn't - y'know - um - what's the word? - uh - number 1. Ever. Which is why the thought is so abhorrent to her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Wow another example of your lack of class. The other day you were part of a posse and today you need to degrade the president and your ability to communicate by 13 year old male 'lingo'. Bet you laugh when someone says underpants too.
> ...


She just did, and you answered it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to change the subject. . . . .why are my tax dollars being used to sue the president? Let John Boehner pass the hat among his repub and Teabagger friends. Do you think there'll be transparency? Will I know how much they're spending? Which lawyers they're using? Are these lawyers also lobbyists? This whole thing is so ridiculous! Hate the president? Oh, I think I'll just sue him. Let's sue Bush, Rummy, and Cheney while we're at it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject. . . . .why are my tax dollars being used to sue the president? Let John Boehner pass the hat among his repub and Teabagger friends. Do you think there'll be transparency? Will I know how much they're spending? Which lawyers they're using? Are these lawyers also lobbyists? This whole thing is so ridiculous! Hate the president? Oh, I think I'll just sue him. Let's sue Bush, Rummy, and Cheney while we're at it.


Maybe they could return some of the billions of dollars the war cost? not likely I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject. . . . .why are my tax dollars being used to sue the president? Let John Boehner pass the hat among his repub and Teabagger friends. Do you think there'll be transparency? Will I know how much they're spending? Which lawyers they're using? Are these lawyers also lobbyists? This whole thing is so ridiculous! Hate the president? Oh, I think I'll just sue him. Let's sue Bush, Rummy, and Cheney while we're at it.


alcameron
excellent point. Time we get into action to go after those who started Wars for Oil, are responsible for the death of about 200,000, tens of thousands maimed for life and trillions in cost for which we Tax Payers will be paying for many years. We also should be suing the Republicans for the return of the Salaries and Perks they received for the past 5 years while not doing even one day's work for us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Of course I recognize my friends. Whenever I see them on our Main Street, I stop and say how do you do. Were you just kidding? That is the great limit to emailing. Use the emoticons so I don't have to recall bad memories of my Wild Child.


Awww, Mommy Dearest. You've told me how witty I am! What has happened to your sense of humor?

I don't need to use emoticons to express myself. I see them as crutches to use when I'm lazy and not bothering to use the appropriate words to express myself.

As a textbook writer, I'm betting you feel the same.

I'll take my point back. Thank you very much.

Hint: PM your Libs buds since they don't bother filling you in to their covert usernames, so I don't have to. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, getting nasty again I read. God help her if she told you to stop your rants of righteous indignation. Oh the gnashing of the teeth, the beating of the breast, back of the hand against forehead.......
> 
> You love to pontificate about the wonders of Obama, even though you are not an American. Where is your outrage that he did not lift a hand to aid and American and his pregnant Christian life when held captive in the Sudan? Talk about a War on Women and another example of Obama's distain of religious freedom.
> 
> One pregnant woman, one ambassador, one blown up traveler, one former military officer held in Mexican jails, one doctor that helped us get OBL abandoned......For Obama, one is the loneliest number to be if you are an American, unless you are one of the 1% he begs money from at his daily fund raising events. Heard you had to donate $2,000 to get your picture taken with him. (And this is from the man that does not like photo ops)


Oh, you, LTL. You made me go back to see who you were talking about ... it was me! Stop that - I don't bother reading or responding to her posts, so she can stop waiting and reacting as she won't hear from me. I've heard enough from her already.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No she's not. The border patrol has stated that after interviewing the older children, they (the children) have said they are not refugees, but are coming here for work. Younger ones were sent because there is supposedly already a family member in the US. The media and politicians, that have not been to the border, are calling them refugees.


I doubt not one of the LWNs on this thread know the definition of a refugee nor will any take the time to learn or understand what the heck their spewing about.

Has any Lib or Dem agreed to save the children yet? If so, I missed it and WILL go back and read that post.

We all know how the Dems and Libs always cry out for the children but don't bother to contribute or take care of them with their own $.

Remember, they'll need to pay a "living wage" to those they take in and care of. That's great!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Awww, Mommy Dearest. You've told me how witty I am! What has happened to your sense of humor?
> 
> I don't need to use emoticons to express myself. I see them as crutches to use when I'm lazy and not bothering to use the appropriate words to express myself.
> 
> ...


Ladies: Why does this post have an oily feel to it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Most of these children arrive with a piece of paper with a name and maybe a phone number. Chances are good that it isn't valid. They should be sent back to their families. The younger ones don't have a clue what is going on. They only know they are no longer with their families and are with strangers.
> 
> Being with their families is far better for them than putting them into "the system" with a bunch of strangers where who knows what will happen to them. Have Congress legislate to get the process to move quickly instead of taking many months or years. That's not bound to happen anytime soon as they are due for recess August 1. Have Obama call all the official heads of the countries and tell them to inform their people that we will not offer them amnesty. Have Obama overrule the DACA immediately. He can fix it, he just doesn't want to.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ladies: Why does this post have an oily feel to it?


Not oily. Unctuous. And it smells bad, too.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject. . . . .why are my tax dollars being used to sue the president? Let John Boehner pass the hat among his repub and Teabagger friends. Do you think there'll be transparency? Will I know how much they're spending? Which lawyers they're using? Are these lawyers also lobbyists? This whole thing is so ridiculous! Hate the president? Oh, I think I'll just sue him. Let's sue Bush, Rummy, and Cheney while we're at it.


Don't forge the taxpayers dollars the repubs used to impeach Clinton for the crime of having a libido. Yes he lied about it, but when we have a closeted, Puritanistic society, what choice did he have? This isn't new.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> excellent point. Time we get into action to go after those who started Wars for Oil, are responsible for the death of about 200,000, tens of thousands maimed for life and trillions in cost for which we Tax Payers will be paying for many years. We also should be suing the Republicans for the return of the Salaries and Perks they received for the past 5 years while not doing even one day's work for us.


If only...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


>


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Great theater & lol.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She just did, and you answered it.


I wonder if ltl has noticed that no one is laughing with her, just at her.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Awww, Mommy Dearest. You've told me how witty I am! What has happened to your sense of humor?
> 
> I don't need to use emoticons to express myself. I see them as crutches to use when I'm lazy and not bothering to use the appropriate words to express myself.
> 
> ...


Actually, emoticons are necessary to replace the nonverbal communication that would otherwise be lost in texting. Nonverbal communication (such as hand gestures, posturing, facial expressions, and sounds) accounts for 90% of communication. What do you suggest we use instead? It's not laziness, it is a substitute for things that CANNOT be expressed in words.

If you meant actual scholastic textbooks, it's a different context of writing than communicating via texts. Texts have to account for many other things than textbooks. Textbooks are informative, texts are dialogue. If you mean "textbook" as in "classic case", everyone has their own style of texting, as everyone's personality usually shows through in speaking.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> no problem. I didn't take offense, it is just that it came across a bit differently than you meant it, which is quite normal for posting rather than talking face to face. I have often been misunderstood. I have known times when it was really believed to be the case and didn't say anything. This past few years I do discuss it. Don't worry, all is fine.


Ok, good. I really should try to read how I write things, though. Just as we need to watch how we say things. My mother taught me many valuable lessons. One was, "it's not what you say, but HOW you say it." Quite true, quite true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Not to change the subject. . . . .why are my tax dollars being used to sue the president? Let John Boehner pass the hat among his repub and Teabagger friends. Do you think there'll be transparency? Will I know how much they're spending? Which lawyers they're using? Are these lawyers also lobbyists? This whole thing is so ridiculous! Hate the president? Oh, I think I'll just sue him. Let's sue Bush, Rummy, and Cheney while we're at it.


They get 'credit' for being sneakier than we are. I just hope we're learning, and that we develop better ways of combat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Maybe they could return some of the billions of dollars the war cost? not likely I guess.


They appear to have retired on their profits. No one on minimum wage there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> excellent point. Time we get into action to go after those who started Wars for Oil, are responsible for the death of about 200,000, tens of thousands maimed for life and trillions in cost for which we Tax Payers will be paying for many years. We also should be suing the Republicans for the return of the Salaries and Perks they received for the past 5 years while not doing even one day's work for us.


Fat chance but comforting thought.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Trick question? He-who-will-not-be-named has slithered across?



SQM said:


> Ladies: Why does this post have an oily feel to it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Actually, emoticons are necessary to replace the nonverbal communication that would otherwise be lost in texting. Nonverbal communication (such as hand gestures, posturing, facial expressions, and sounds) accounts for 90% of communication. What do you suggest we use instead? It's not laziness, it is a substitute for things that CANNOT be expressed in words.
> 
> If you meant actual scholastic textbooks, it's a different context of writing than communicating via texts. Texts have to account for many other things than textbooks. Textbooks are informative, texts are dialogue. If you mean "textbook" as in "classic case", everyone has their own style of texting, as everyone's personality usually shows through in speaking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put. And thanks for taking time to explain it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put. And thanks for taking time to explain it.


You know what they say, "those who can't do, teach", right?!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> You know what they say, "those who can't do, teach", right?!


When I was just a child and I heard that, I always thought, "but someone has to teach so we don't forget."


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> When I was just a child and I heard that, I always thought, "but someone has to teach so we don't forget."


Bravo, for realizing that at an early age! It is quite important.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Bravo, for realizing that at an early age! It is quite important.


It may be genetic. I don't teach, but my sister and both daughters do teach.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> It may be genetic. I don't teach, but my sister and both daughters do teach.


But I bet you're good at what you DO do. (Lol, I said "do do".  oh silliness...)


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

You make a very good point. Not only the impeachment proceedings, the whole darned investigation process was an overblown and unnecessary process. 
They may have been telling us the truth all this time. Perhaps this is not about racism and the first black president at all. Perhaps it is has nothing to do with the individual in the Democratic Party, it is only about the people on the Republican side who just cannot stand the inability to buy an election and unlike Dems and sports fans cannot "wait until next year".
They have to obstruct because it is all they know.



Natureschampion said:


> Don't forge the taxpayers dollars the repubs used to impeach Clinton for the crime of having a libido. Yes he lied about it, but when we have a closeted, Puritanistic society, what choice did he have? This isn't new.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you know the word class? We know, the meaning is foreign to you. I am hurting for laughter, you trying to take the side of President Obama. We shall see how long that lasts.


How does one hurt for laughter?

And who is this group of "we" ? Same group that wear children's sweaters and play with dolls?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> But this all happened in a country where there WAS NO freedom of religion. So... Yah... If she was claiming rights as a Christian, why shouldn't the pope be the one to help her? With all the other problems, why should this one person get bumped to the top of the list? Because she is a Christian mother? I have a feeling it had less to do with the fact that she is a Christian woman and more to do with the fact that, like I said, there are so many problems to deal with. I can't recall a time in our history when there was so much going on at once. It is a global society. Everyone's problems effect everyone. Only the US gives out aid rather than takes it, because we know, right or wrong, that there are people who have it worse than we do. Do you think that what you hear happened at the exact time you are made aware of it? Who knows what else was in the works? Or did your conservative play book give you a play by play of what was going on?
> 
> Obama is one man. He is not G-d, not is he the devil. But thank G-d that you are not making the decisions for us. And who else is he SUPPOSED to ask for fundraising from? The people who are really paying taxes? They can't afford it. Fundraising is a part of all presidencies. Obamas not the first and he won't be the last. Maybe if the 1% payed their FAIR share, he wouldn't have to do it.


Good try. The child she was carrying is an American and married to an American. He is more focused on the Washington *******'s name than Americans. But what would one expect from someone that told American's that you can keep your doctor and there is not a smidgeon of a scandal with the IRS?

So Obama grovels to the 1% at night to get money or plays golf with them on the weekend, but demonizes them during the day to placate his economically suffering base? Our economy is growing at a rate of 1%, inflation is affecting food prices, gasoline prices are double from when he took office.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder how a person can be a Christian and a Muslim? hmmm. You go from one thing to another - nothing makes much sense.


Once again you are wrong. She was Christian living in a country that refused to acknowledge that and said she must be a Muslim. Get it now?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> You make a very good point. Not only the impeachment proceedings, the whole darned investigation process was an overblown and unnecessary process.
> They may have been telling us the truth all this time. Perhaps this is not about racism and the first black president at all. Perhaps it is has nothing to do with the individual in the Democratic Party, it is only about the people on the Republican side who just cannot stand the inability to buy an election and unlike Dems and sports fans cannot "wait until next year".
> They have to obstruct because it is all they know.


That's certainly part of it. At least the Tea Party has a policy of taking no prisoners. They want it all - no matter how much they're given, it's not enough. And now the rest of the party has picked up on it.

Still, I think it's been worse for Obama than for anyone before him. No matter what he does, it's the wrong thing. If he shuts things down for a snowstorm, that's not what government is for. If he keeps things running during the storm, think of all the roads that will be blocked and children hurt in accidents.

Better yet, if the ACA has computer trouble at the start, it's a disaster. If it clears up its trouble, no one is signing up for it. If millions sign up, they're not paying the premiums. If the premiums are being paid, two judges decide the subsidies shouldn't be paid. And I forgot about all those doctors who, like LTL's friend, had to close their practices because of it. They should be on unemployment now, maybe even Welfare.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good try. The child she was carrying is an American and married to an American. He is more focused on the Washington *******'s name than Americans. But what would one expect from someone that told American's that you can keep your doctor and there is not a smidgeon of a scandal with the IRS?
> 
> So Obama grovels to the 1% at night to get money or plays golf with them on the weekend, but demonizes them during the day to placate his economically suffering base? Our economy is growing at a rate of 1%, inflation is affecting food prices, gasoline prices are double from when he took office.


lovethelake
we see how long "that" lasted, a giga......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Actually, emoticons are necessary to replace the nonverbal communication that would otherwise be lost in texting. Nonverbal communication (such as hand gestures, posturing, facial expressions, and sounds) accounts for 90% of communication. What do you suggest we use instead? It's not laziness, it is a substitute for things that CANNOT be expressed in words.


Are you for real? Emoticons are *not* necessary for excellent, poor or any writing or text. Shakespeare, Bronte, Dickens, Michener and Grisham, etc., and hundreds of thousands of writers, famous or not, seem to be able to handle expressing themselves without emoticons.

Besides, I said "I see it as a crutch for _my_ laziness."

I _suggest_ you get back to nature and champion the basics and learn to use your *own* words and stop incorrectly telling others and me what is necessary to express ourselves.

You certainly are not capable of putting words in my mouth.

(I added emphasis because I'm not feeling lazy!)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's certainly part of it. At least the Tea Party has a policy of taking no prisoners. They want it all - no matter how much they're given, it's not enough. And now the rest of the party has picked up on it.
> 
> Still, I think it's been worse for Obama than for anyone before him. No matter what he does, it's the wrong thing. If he shuts things down for a snowstorm, that's not what government is for. If he keeps things running during the storm, think of all the roads that will be blocked and children hurt in accidents.
> 
> Better yet, if the ACA has computer trouble at the start, it's a disaster. If it clears up its trouble, no one is signing up for it. If millions sign up, they're not paying the premiums. If the premiums are being paid, two judges decide the subsidies shouldn't be paid. And I forgot about all those doctors who, like LTL's friend, had to close their practices because of it. They should be on unemployment now, maybe even Welfare.


Poor Purl
Thank you. Hospitals and Doctors around us are expanding their facilities and none are complaining about new patients signing in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How does one hurt for laughter?
> 
> And who is this group of "we" ? Same group that wear children's sweaters and play with dolls?


   :XD: showing my laziness :!: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: showing my laziness :!: :shock: :thumbup:


Ooh, I like it a lot better than when you actually write! Keep it up!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Once again you are wrong. She was Christian living in a country that refused to acknowledge that and said she must be a Muslim. Get it now?


Well, you were the one who used the phrase "Christian Muslim" so, yes, it did need more than a little explanation.
Is it almost time for your friend to go to work yet? I know then the two of you will be gone.

Yup, I was right. They arrived together and left together.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How does one hurt for laughter?
> 
> And who is this group of "we" ? Same group that wear children's sweaters and play with dolls?


Here we are with the snark again. You dare act like this now that your friend who plays with Teddy bears is back. Are you part of the group that plays with Teddy bears?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> How does one hurt for laughter?
> 
> And who is this group of "we" ? Same group that wear children's sweaters and play with dolls?


Is this your idea of a cutting quip? I laugh at your attempt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Delusions without practical merit.



lovethelake said:


> Good try. The child she was carrying is an American and married to an American. He is more focused on the Washington *******'s name than Americans. But what would one expect from someone that told American's that you can keep your doctor and there is not a smidgeon of a scandal with the IRS?
> 
> So Obama grovels to the 1% at night to get money or plays golf with them on the weekend, but demonizes them during the day to placate his economically suffering base? Our economy is growing at a rate of 1%, inflation is affecting food prices, gasoline prices are double from when he took office.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's certainly part of it. At least the Tea Party has a policy of taking no prisoners. They want it all - no matter how much they're given, it's not enough. And now the rest of the party has picked up on it.
> 
> Still, I think it's been worse for Obama than for anyone before him. No matter what he does, it's the wrong thing. If he shuts things down for a snowstorm, that's not what government is for. If he keeps things running during the storm, think of all the roads that will be blocked and children hurt in accidents.
> 
> Better yet, if the ACA has computer trouble at the start, it's a disaster. If it clears up its trouble, no one is signing up for it. If millions sign up, they're not paying the premiums. If the premiums are being paid, two judges decide the subsidies shouldn't be paid. And I forgot about all those doctors who, like LTL's friend, had to close their practices because of it. They should be on unemployment now, maybe even Welfare.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Incapable of putting words in anyone's mouth indeed. Mouth shut (to other ideas) like mind is nailed shut. No concerns.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you for real? Emoticons are *not* necessary for excellent, poor or any writing or text. Shakespeare, Bronte, Dickens, Michener and Grisham, etc., and hundreds of thousands of writers, famous or not, seem to be able to handle expressing themselves without emoticons.
> 
> Besides, I said "I see it as a crutch for _my_ laziness."
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ditto. Many expansions under way.



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Thank you. Hospitals and Doctors around us are expanding their facilities and none are complaining about new patients signing in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Change your mind all you wish.



knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: showing my laziness :!: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> You make a very good point. Not only the impeachment proceedings, the whole darned investigation process was an overblown and unnecessary process.
> They may have been telling us the truth all this time. Perhaps this is not about racism and the first black president at all. Perhaps it is has nothing to do with the individual in the Democratic Party, it is only about the people on the Republican side who just cannot stand the inability to buy an election and unlike Dems and sports fans cannot "wait until next year".
> They have to obstruct because it is all they know.


Knitanon
may we not forget Whitewater. More Millions wasted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you for real? Emoticons are *not* necessary for excellent, poor or any writing or text. Shakespeare, Bronte, Dickens, Michener and Grisham, etc., and hundreds of thousands of writers, famous or not, seem to be able to handle expressing themselves without emoticons.
> 
> Besides, I said "I see it as a crutch for _my_ laziness."
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts,
we know that the only emotions you have are anger and hatred and those are easily expressed with words. We get it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> may we not forget Whitewater. More Millions wasted.


While they complain about the deficit.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

An article in the Star Ledger led with this paragraph.

NEWARK  More than 1,500 unaccompanied children who entered the U.S. illegally have been placed with sponsors in New Jersey this year, federal officials announced Thursday.

New statistics released by the Department of Health and Human Services' Administration for Children and Families show 1,504 unaccompanied children were placed in the state from Jan. 1 through July 7. A total of 30,340 were placed nationwide.

The announcement did not indicate where in the state the children have been placed or what country they came from.

The link if you want to read the complete article is

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2014/07/1500_children_who_entered_us_illegally_have_been_placed_with_nj_sponsors_this_year.html#incart_most-comments


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Not to change the subject. . . . .why are my tax dollars being used to sue the president? Let John Boehner pass the hat among his repub and Teabagger friends. Do you think there'll be transparency? Will I know how much they're spending? Which lawyers they're using? Are these lawyers also lobbyists? This whole thing is so ridiculous! Hate the president? Oh, I think I'll just sue him. Let's sue Bush, Rummy, and Cheney while we're at it.


Same reason megabucks of our tax dollars in NJ were spent on a puff piece of a "study" into Chris Christie's involvement with the George Washington Bridge debacle. He undermines us normal citizens in so many ways and we end up paying his high priced lawyers. Charmer.

They do it because they can. Who writes the laws in this country? The people who create laws that give them free health coverage, life pensions larger than what most of us earn a year even if they only serve one term in DC, ad nauseum look out for their own interests.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Awww, Mommy Dearest. You've told me how witty I am! What has happened to your sense of humor?
> 
> I don't need to use emoticons to express myself. I see them as crutches to use when I'm lazy and not bothering to use the appropriate words to express myself.
> 
> ...


My oh my, you really do love yourself. Guess you have your reasons, although they somehow escape me.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Actually, emoticons are necessary to replace the nonverbal communication that would otherwise be lost in texting. Nonverbal communication (such as hand gestures, posturing, facial expressions, and sounds) accounts for 90% of communication. What do you suggest we use instead? It's not laziness, it is a substitute for things that CANNOT be expressed in words.
> 
> If you meant actual scholastic textbooks, it's a different context of writing than communicating via texts. Texts have to account for many other things than textbooks. Textbooks are informative, texts are dialogue. If you mean "textbook" as in "classic case", everyone has their own style of texting, as everyone's personality usually shows through in speaking.


Optimist! You think the people whom you are addressing will realize you are speaking to them? You think they will comprehend what you are trying to tell them? After all, they are perfection itself. And wonderfulness. Just ask them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You know what they say, "those who can't do, teach", right?!


In my several years of substitute teaching, I have amended that to

Those who can, teach. Those who can't, think they are teaching but just misinform.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Optimist! You think the people whom you are addressing will realize you are speaking to them? You think they will comprehend what you are trying to tell them? After all, they are perfection itself. And wonderfulness. Just ask them.


She's still young. Let's let her have her idealism for awhile.
(It's me, Marilyn. Just changed my name.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My oh my, you really do love yourself. Guess you have your reasons, although they somehow escape me.


It Escapes a goodly number of us. She is sure she is very important and I guess that is all that matters. Dream world???


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I doubt not one of the LWNs on this thread know the definition of a refugee nor will any take the time to learn or understand what the heck their spewing about.
> 
> Has any Lib or Dem agreed to save the children yet? If so, I missed it and WILL go back and read that post.
> 
> ...


I asked both PP and Alcameron how many children they are prepared to take in. I don't know if they responded yet or not, although I am pretty sure what the answer will be.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> She's still young. Let's let her have her idealism for awhile.
> (It's me, Marilyn. Just changed my name.)


A toque is cuter than a tiara on you.

I guess when we are on this topic long enough we lose our innocence. There is a limit to how much stupid snark we can read that passes for what some people consider "class" by people who hover then pounce when they think they are being clever. They probably PM one another to decide when to visit and make their presence known.

What shall we call the visits? The Invasion of the Pod People?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you for real? Emoticons are *not* necessary for excellent, poor or any writing or text. Shakespeare, Bronte, Dickens, Michener and Grisham, etc., and hundreds of thousands of writers, famous or not, seem to be able to handle expressing themselves without emoticons.
> 
> Besides, I said "I see it as a crutch for _my_ laziness."
> 
> ...


It seems, knittingpresentsgifts, that you are unable to read. Or at least you are daft. Shakespeare, dickens, bronte (all three sisters), Michener, Grisham, etc were literature writers. Most of them also did not live at a time when technology, let alone emoticons, existed. I specified that there was a difference between the written language for communication writing as opposed to other forms. I didn't think I had to include ALL the different forms of writing.

Texts can be most similarly compared to telegrams. They were a form of written communication that used more of the grammar rules of the spoken language than the written one we use in literature. They were also intended for shorter thoughts. You will not find a "stop" in literature to indicate the end of a thought. They also used many abbreviations, which you will also very rarely see in literature. Were people sending telegrams lazy? No. There was a TIME and space constraint, like there is in texts.

Different "rules" apply to different kinds of writing. BECAUSE texts are the "new" form of COMMUNICATION, and not literature, there are new rules. The RULE for spoken communication is that it is 90% non verbal. This you will learn in any intro to communication class. This has not changed and will not change. It is a rule that not only applies to humans, but to animals as well. Glares, hand gestures, foot stamping, shrugging, pouting, smiling, chuckling, rolling our eyes, lowering our heads... These are all forms of nonverbal communication what are essential in conveying context, tone, emotion, etc. Babies pick up on nonverbal communication before they understand the words. Because we are writing out what we are trying to communicate, rather than physically expressing ourselves in person, there has to be something to substitute the loss of the physical aspects of nonverbal communication.

Whether or not you wish to or have to use emoticons is besides the point. You put someone down who does, calling them lazy. It is not laziness, but the proper way to communicate via texts. Wether you think this is true or not is arbitrary. You obviously don't know what you are talking about and are very narrow minded. She wasn't writing a novel. She was communicating. There is a difference. If you don't see this, I feel sorry for you bc you are very lost.

I can do more than 2 things at once. Your suggestion was noted. Maybe you should go back to knitting your gifts and stop communicating with anyone but your yarn.

You are putting words into my mouth, for I never put words into yours.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Shirley, as long as the Republicans have Obama to blame they can ignore their own complicity in the problems of today. Not sure complicity is the right term, more like total responsibility for the disaster of the economy (everybody say thank you George W. Bush) and the wars in Iraq etc. (again, say thank you George W. Bush).


That's right, keep ignoring Clinton's huge contribution to the housing bubble which was the match that set off the recession explosion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I asked both PP and Alcameron how many children they are prepared to take in. I don't know if they responded yet or not, although I am pretty sure what the answer will be.


How many do you think I should take? I have a husband in poor health, 2 dogs, and I'm 73. What do you think?
How many are you taking?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right, keep ignoring Clinton's huge contribution to the housing bubble which was the match that set off the recession explosion.


The fact remains: Bush inherited a surplus.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> It seems, knittingpresentsgifts, that you are unable to read. Or at least you are daft. Shakespeare, dickens, bronte (all three sisters), Michener, Grisham, etc were literature writers. Most of them also did not live at a time when technology, let alone emoticons, existed. I specified that there was a difference between the written language for communication writing as opposed to other forms. I didn't think I had to include ALL the different forms of writing.
> 
> Texts can be most similarly compared to telegrams. They were a form of written communication that used more of the grammar rules of the spoken language than the written one we use in literature. They were also intended for shorter thoughts. You will not find a "stop" in literature to indicate the end of a thought. They also used many abbreviations, which you will also very rarely see in literature. Were people sending telegrams lazy? No. There was a TIME and space constraint, like there is in texts.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
(Where's the "glare" symbol?)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> It seems, knittingpresentsgifts, that you are unable to read. Or at least you are daft. Shakespeare, dickens, bronte (all three sisters), Michener, Grisham, etc were literature writers. Most of them also did not live at a time when technology, let alone emoticons, existed. I specified that there was a difference between the written language for communication writing as opposed to other forms. I didn't think I had to include ALL the different forms of writing.
> 
> Texts can be most similarly compared to telegrams. They were a form of written communication that used more of the grammar rules of the spoken language than the written one we use in literature. They were also intended for shorter thoughts. You will not find a "stop" in literature to indicate the end of a thought. They also used many abbreviations, which you will also very rarely see in literature. Were people sending telegrams lazy? No. There was a TIME and space constraint, like there is in texts.
> 
> ...


Are you a moron or an idiot? I know you are a liar.

I didn't 'put anyone down.' I replied to SQM that I don't need emoticons to express *myself* in WRITING. I didn't tell anyone else what to do as you CONTINUE to do. I'm not writing texts, literature, novels, textbooks nor anything you rattled on about here on KP and neither are you.

You keep running your mouth about non-verbal communication; who the heck are you talking to; your mirror? Perhaps you could practice all your non-verbals in front of a mirror while teaching yourself how to text and express yourself in the written word while you admire yourself.

While you're at it, learn to spell words correctly and proper grammar and punctuation. Then work on your reasoning and logic skills of which you have none.

You are the most closed minded and follow-the-crowd person I've seen to date to recently join this thread. You immediately criticized and pounced on anyone with whom you don't agree. You're in great company with all the other LWNs you have associated and assimilated.

Carry on and don't forget to use your words and inside voice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> How many do you think I should take? I have a husband in poor health, 2 dogs, and I'm 73. What do you think?
> How many are you taking?


The question was how many are you willing to take in and care for, not how many I think you should take in. Your excuses outnumber your willingness to help I see. Typical LW BS. Think of the children, let them into the country, but by all means demand that others take care of them.

I'll take your answer as ZERO. I already gave my answer.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The question was how many are you willing to take in and care for, not how many I think you should take in. Your excuses outnumber your willingness to help I see. Typical LW BS. Think of the children, let them into the country, but by all means demand that others take care of them.
> 
> I'll take your answer as ZERO. I already gave my answer.


Do you not understand that I can't take in children at this point in my life? I guess not, you don't understand illness.
You should borrow some Teddy bears so you can learn some "warm and fuzzy."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I asked both PP and Alcameron how many children they are prepared to take in. I don't know if they responded yet or not, although I am pretty sure what the answer will be.


PP won't take any in, she still has her working, adult son living with her in a crowded apartment (or so she said); sounds like no savings or access funds are available to support anyone else, especially one who isn't family but in need.

I wonder if Alcameron will bake for all those she agrees to support. Certainly she'll pay them much above minimum wage for any allowances she pays them for helping out around her home.

How exciting that ONE Lib or Dem on this thread MAY put their money where her mouth is!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> PP won't take any in, she still has her working, adult son living with her in a crowded apartment; sounds like no savings or access funds are available to support anyone else, especially one who isn't family but in need.
> 
> I wonder if Alcameron will bake for all those she agrees to support. Certainly she'll pay them much above minimum wage for any allowances she pays them for helping out around her home.
> 
> How exciting that ONE Lib or Dem on this thread MAY put their money where her mouth is!


Don't be ridiculous.
You're a self-proclaimed good Christian woman. Tell us what you're doing for these children.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you a moron or an idiot? I know you are a liar.
> 
> I didn't 'put anyone down.' I replied to SQM that I don't need emoticons to express *myself* in WRITING. I didn't tell anyone else what to do as you CONTINUE to do. I'm not writing texts, literature, novels, textbooks nor anything you rattled on about here on KP and neither are you.
> 
> ...


The only true value to this post is that KPG did not end her sentences with prepositions. And the 'with whom" was splendid. Oy! But such a name-caller!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right, keep ignoring Clinton's huge contribution to the housing bubble which was the match that set off the recession explosion.


 :thumbup: Clinton actually left the Govt with a surplus AND a needle to burst the housing bubble to reverse what he accomplished economically.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> The only true value to this post is that KPG did not end her sentences with prepositions. And the 'with whom" was splendid. Oy! But such a name-caller!


You think? I can find at least one poorly written sentence without trying too hard, but I think I'll move on to better things.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The question was how many are you willing to take in and care for, not how many I think you should take in. Your excuses outnumber your willingness to help I see. Typical LW BS. Think of the children, let them into the country, but by all means demand that others take care of them.
> 
> I'll take your answer as ZERO. I already gave my answer.


WHAT? Alcameron isn't going to do her fair share? _What about the children, the starving, poor, children?_ She can bake, write checks and pay them regardless of all her excuses.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Clinton actually left the Govt with a surplus


And Bush set out to get rid of it as fast as he could...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> The only true value to this post is that KPG did not end her sentences with prepositions. And the 'with whom" was splendid. Oy! But such a name-caller!


SQM, I answered in kind. You and I had a brief exchange for which the newbie berated and interrupted me for no reason.

Please explain to MarilynKnits and some of the other LWNs on this thread the proper use of 'who' and 'whom' as I know she and others don't have a clue.

I didn't name call, I only re-gifted the verbiage I received.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right, keep ignoring Clinton's huge contribution to the housing bubble which was the match that set off the recession explosion.


The match was the president who spent all that money that Clinton put into the treasury......again, blame can be laid to both sides, but the heaviest weight is?????Bush


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> And Bush set out to get rid of it as fast as he could...


Do you usually cheat and delete another's words and change the meaning when quoting them to suit your own purpose? Just curious ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Don't be ridiculous.
> You're a self-proclaimed good Christian woman. Tell us what you're doing for these children.


Well, pompous one, the teddy bears shown in my present avatar that each hold a heart that says, "Jesus Loves You" (which I just read you are demeaning, criticizing and making fun of), were only a small part (100 of them) in a donation to a charity totaling $3,500 that I recently made in late June (the third such donation this year of various new items).

And you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Here we are with the snark again. You dare act like this now that your friend who plays with Teddy bears is back. Are you part of the group that plays with Teddy bears?


Sorry, Cookie (or shall I call you Queen?), there can't be snark because LTL told me she's always nice and never insulting or snarky. Either you're mistaken or LTL told me an untruth, and I have to believe her.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you usually cheat and delete another's words and change the meaning when quoting them to suit your own purpose? Just curious ...


I didn't change the meaning of her post at all. I merely quoted the part I was responding to. Do you always post straw man arguments?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is this your idea of a cutting quip? I laugh at your attempt.


Cutting? Quip? It barely registers. Oh, here goes:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you a moron or an idiot? I know you are a liar.
> 
> I didn't 'put anyone down.' I replied to SQM that I don't need emoticons to express *myself* in WRITING. I didn't tell anyone else what to do as you CONTINUE to do. I'm not writing texts, literature, novels, textbooks nor anything you rattled on about here on KP and neither are you.
> 
> ...


And *Away she goes!!!! on and on and on*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Delusions without practical merit.


And all focused on one man. I wonder whether she has hallucinations, too.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you a moron or an idiot? I know you are a liar.
> 
> I didn't 'put anyone down.' I replied to SQM that I don't need emoticons to express *myself* in WRITING. I didn't tell anyone else what to do as you CONTINUE to do. I'm not writing texts, literature, novels, textbooks nor anything you rattled on about here on KP and neither are you.
> 
> ...


When you said, "I don't need to use emoticons to express myself. I see them as crutches to use when I'm lazy and not bothering to use the appropriate words to express myself," I inferred that you were stating it as calling her (and anyone else who uses emoticons) "lazy".

I am not telling anyone what to do, I am only stating the rules for communicating. Texts are a form of communication that uses writing. We are writing only in order to communicate. It seems that everyone besides you knows the importance of "nonverbal" communication, and the distinction. Since we in fact ARE communicating, it is important to remember that there are other important aspects than the words we use. I will not respond to anything else in this thought, for it is probably one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read.

I happen to be an excellent speller and people use different grammar rules depending on how and when we learned to write. Again, there are different rules when typing in the context of communication than other forms. There is also something called "autocorrect" that will erroneously change words. I am far too busy to go over every syllable outside of perusing for mistakes. It happens to everyone. There is also a "personality" in writing, just as there is in speaking. This is widely shown in punctuations. As for my "reasoning and logic skills," you are the last person I will hold any weight to those abilities. Nothing in what I stated had to do with reason or logic. They are facts and rules about writing and communicating. Again, other people seem to get this, but you don't. I'm not surprised as a lot of things I have seen you and the other RWNs post lack either. Plus, just bc someone doesn't agree with you, doesn't mean they are illogical or unreasonable.

"Those in glass houses should not throw stones." "It's like the pot calling the kettle black." Isn't the PURPOSE of this thread to express yourself when you disagree? Is this a closed forum only for people who disagree with you? Your RWN friends and you do the same exact thing, only you are far less civil about it. I have not put you or any of your friends down. You continue to do that to me and the people I care about. Just bc we same similar ideas does not make me a follower. I had my ideas long before I came to KP. My friends allow me to express myself even when they don't agree with me. I "listen" to what they have to say and consider it, even if I don't agree with them. We all do this and we are so open minded that we will change what we have previously thought as new information and ways of thinking present itself. This is the OPPOSITE of closed-mindedness.

I did not raise my voice (another form of nonverbal communication that you seem to believe doesn't exist). I used CAPITOL letters for emphasis. I do not have the capability to underline, italicize, or use bold letters on my device. You and your friends are so presumptuous it's scary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Optimist! You think the people whom you are addressing will realize you are speaking to them? You think they will comprehend what you are trying to tell them? After all, they are perfection itself. And wonderfulness. Just ask them.


 :thumbup: Or, put into words: "Marilyn, I think you're absolutely right, and I stand behind you. Keep up the good work." Which of these is the crutch?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> In my several years of substitute teaching, I have amended that to
> 
> Those who can, teach. Those who can't, think they are teaching but just misinform.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I asked both PP and Alcameron how many children they are prepared to take in. I don't know if they responded yet or not, although I am pretty sure what the answer will be.


I'm prepared to take two, though I live in a 2-bedroom apartment and both bedrooms are occupied. What about you? Do you have space in your trailer for any.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> A toque is cuter than a tiara on you.
> 
> I guess when we are on this topic long enough we lose our innocence. There is a limit to how much stupid snark we can read that passes for what some people consider "class" by people who hover then pounce when they think they are being clever. They probably PM one another to decide when to visit and make their presence known.
> 
> What shall we call the visits? The Invasion of the Pod People?


In words: Marilyn, that's a great idea, and I love it. I love you for it. Or in crutch-language:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right, keep ignoring Clinton's huge contribution to the housing bubble which was the match that set off the recession explosion.


Good gracious, sg, you're all over the place today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> It seems, knittingpresentsgifts, that you are unable to read. Or at least you are daft. Shakespeare, dickens, bronte (all three sisters), Michener, Grisham, etc were literature writers. Most of them also did not live at a time when technology, let alone emoticons, existed. I specified that there was a difference between the written language for communication writing as opposed to other forms. I didn't think I had to include ALL the different forms of writing.
> 
> Texts can be most similarly compared to telegrams. They were a form of written communication that used more of the grammar rules of the spoken language than the written one we use in literature. They were also intended for shorter thoughts. You will not find a "stop" in literature to indicate the end of a thought. They also used many abbreviations, which you will also very rarely see in literature. Were people sending telegrams lazy? No. There was a TIME and space constraint, like there is in texts.
> 
> ...


In summation you could say


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Todays issue of The Secret Life of Sheep is out

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274652-1.html

It reminded me of the ladies of D & P, blah, blah, blah....oops, sorry, meant baa, baa, baa


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> (Where's the "glare" symbol?)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> I didn't change the meaning of her post at all. I merely quoted the part I was responding to. Do you always post straw man arguments?


Perhaps you only normally talk to the LW windbags on KP and that is why you are confused? It was my post you changed when re-quoting to support your snark.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> When you said, "I don't need to use emoticons to express myself. I see them as crutches to use when I'm lazy and not bothering to use the appropriate words to express myself," I inferred that you were stating it as calling her (and anyone else who uses emoticons) "lazy".
> 
> I happen to be an excellent speller and people use different grammar rules depending on how and when we learned to write.





Natureschampion said:


> Nothing in what I stated had to do with reason or logic.


Agreed!



Natureschampion said:


> They are facts and rules about writing and communicating. Again, other people seem to get this, but you don't. I'm not surprised as a lot of things I have seen you and the other RWNs post lack either. Plus, just bc someone doesn't agree with you, doesn't mean they are illogical or unreasonable.
> 
> "Those in glass houses should not throw stones." "It's like the pot calling the kettle black." Isn't the PURPOSE of this thread to express yourself when you disagree? Is this a closed forum only for people who disagree with you? Your RWN friends and you do the same exact thing, only you are far less civil about it. I have not put you or any of your friends down. You continue to do that to me and the people I care about. Just bc we same similar ideas does not make me a follower. I had my ideas long before I came to KP. My friends allow me to express myself even when they don't agree with me. I "listen" to what they have to say and consider it, even if I don't agree with them. We all do this and we are so open minded that we will change what we have previously thought as new information and ways of thinking present itself. This is the OPPOSITE of closed-mindedness.
> 
> I did not raise my voice (another form of nonverbal communication that you seem to believe doesn't exist). I used CAPITOL letters for emphasis. I do not have the capability to underline, italicize, or use bold letters on my device.


Yes, you probably do, you simply don't understand how to use the tools at your disposal.

The words are "whether" not "wether" and "CAPITAL" not "CAPITOL" as you wrote prior or texted or whatever the heck way you tried to convey your thoughts. I'll refrain from exposing your other obvious mistakes of which you are presumably unaware. How boring you are as well.

I'm not here for a lesson from you. Please refrain from interrupting my conversation with another as you have so rudely done.

I'm not going to respond to your arrogant and condensing posts anymore, but I do suggest you stop inferring and telling people how to act and react. No one appreciates same.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The only true value to this post is that KPG did not end her sentences with prepositions. And the 'with whom" was splendid. Oy! But such a name-caller!


She learned about "whom" from me, though she'd never admit it. I once used it in a message, and she told me it should be "who," so I posted a few sources. See what a quick learner she is?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM, I answered in kind. You and I had a brief exchange for which the newbie berated and interrupted me for no reason.
> 
> Please explain to MarilynKnits and some of the other LWNs on this thread the proper use of 'who' and 'whom' as I know she and others don't have a clue.
> 
> I didn't name call, I only re-gifted the verbiage I received.


You did not answer in kind. I used descriptive words, adjectives. You called names. How did I berate you? Giving information is not beratment, whether it's asked for or not. I feel sorry for your teachers if you think that is the definition.

How did I interrupt you? You posted a thought. End of. If you didn't want people to respond on an OPEN discussion, you should have PMed her. your friends and you do the same thing. At least we don't go on your D&P thread and try to stir up trouble, which you do to us (most recently joeysomma). It's enough to just come on here to see you make fools of yourselves. This thread, current events, neutral bridges, etc. are open to all users. Or do you think you RWNs own the internet as you seem to think you do everything else? Do we have to pass some test in order to post here? Do we have to be "accepted" by you and yours?

There wasn't "no reason" for my comments. I felt as though you were putting a friend down, right or wrong, so I also felt the need to say something. Again, your friends and you do the same thing. It's human nature. At least my friends and I are not hypocrites.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She learned about "whom" from me, though she'd never admit it. I once used it in a message, and she told me it should be "who," so I posted a few sources. See what a quick learner she is?


Another dolt speaks. You've taught me nothing except how foolish, envious, non relevant, arrogant, angry and bitter an old, left-leaning woman can be who makes hundreds of mistakes of her own while bragging about her intelligence.

My English language speaking and writing skills were learned long ago before I ever typed a syllable to you. I also stopped reading the majority of your posts long ago because of those reasons previously stated.

So don't bother flattering yourself, it isn't healthy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She learned about "whom" from me, though she'd never admit it. I once used it in a message, and she told me it should be "who," so I posted a few sources. See what a quick learner she is?


How many years ago was that?

It is important to know from whom she learned how to use 'whom'. Who would have guessed that it was Our PP rather than AL aka Cookie Queen to have taught her such a valuable lesson on the correct usage of 'who'.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Haha that's perfect, PP,! I love it.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KGP - you are getting a bit overheated over nada. Chill. We would so hate to lose you again. Ostrich can be a tough taskmaster.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> How many years ago was that?
> 
> It is important to know from whom she learned how to use 'whom'. Who would have guessed that it was Our PP rather than AL aka Cookie Queen to have taught her such a valuable lesson on the correct usage of 'who'.


If you read the message right above yours, you'll see what a good, smooth, professional writer does. It's as clear as her thinking. The fact that I call myself Poor Purl makes her think I'm living on the dole or something. The fact that she learned I'm older than she is makes her think I'm in my eighties. And the fact that she remembers 4th grade grammar makes her think she's an expert in linguistics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> How many years ago was that?
> 
> It is important to know from whom she learned how to use 'whom'. Who would have guessed that it was Our PP rather than AL aka Cookie Queen to have taught her such a valuable lesson on the correct usage of 'who'.


To whom are you referring?

PP taught me crap; I was a straight A student through 12 grades including all As in college and graduated Cum Laude with Honors.

English interests me although KP is certainly not a place where I spend a lot of timing perfecting my writing.

PP is spewing another of her infamous lies to whomever listens to her; I don't.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another dolt speaks. You've taught me nothing but how foolish, envious, non relevant, arrogant, angry and bitter an old, left-learning woman can be who makes hundreds of mistakes of her own while bragging about her intelligence.
> 
> My English language speaking and writing skills were learned long ago before I ever spoke a syllable to you. I also stopped reading the majority of your posts because of those reasons as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To whom are you referring?
> 
> PP taught me crap; I was a straight A student through 12 grades including all As in college and graduated Cum Laude with Honors.
> 
> PP is spewing another of her infamous lies to whomever listens to her.


You learned the crap very well. That should be "_whoever_ listens to her." It's the subject of "listens"; the object of "to" is the whole phrase, not just that one word. But you already knew that, right?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KPG -Where did you go to college?
What was your major?

Actually Our Purl lives in an incredible apt in a great area. She is hardly an old lady. I assume she is but a handful of years older than you are. So you really do need another way to insult her. But remember - Ostrich is watching you very closely.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You learned the crap very well. That should be "_whoever_ listens to her." It's the subject of "listens"; the object of "to" is the whole phrase, not just that one word. But you already knew that, right?


As a proud member of the Grammar Police - ha ha ha.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I may be confused about this one, but, it seems to me that even if they are ultimately determined to be ineligible for refugee status that if they are coming to apply for that they are NOT entering the country illegally. Isn't their immigration status up in the air until a determination is made?



MarilynKnits said:


> An article in the Star Ledger led with this paragraph.
> 
> NEWARK  More than 1,500 unaccompanied children who entered the U.S. illegally have been placed with sponsors in New Jersey this year, federal officials announced Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> KPG -Where did you go to college?
> What was your major?
> 
> Actually Our Purl lives in an incredible apt in a great area. She is hardly an old lady. I assume she is but a handful of years older than you are. So you really do need another way to insult her. But remember - Ostrich is watching you very closely.


There are many times that chronological age doesn't matter at all anyway. One prominent recent example could be the Notorious RBG. How old is she now?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> KPG -Where did you go to college?
> What was your major?
> 
> Who cares?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You learned the crap very well. That should be "_whoever_ listens to her." It's the subject of "listens"; the object of "to" is the whole phrase, not just that one word. But you already knew that, right?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She learned about "whom" from me, though she'd never admit it. I once used it in a message, and she told me it should be "who," so I posted a few sources. See what a quick learner she is?


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> KGP - you are getting a bit overheated over nada. Chill. We would so hate to lose you again. Ostrich can be a tough taskmaster.


Not in the least, Ma. I'm perfectly content and a happy camper.

Warning; those who straddle the fence often get splinters.

Choose your friends wisely, SQM.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> SQM said:
> 
> 
> > KPG -Where did you go to college?
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not in the least, Ma. I'm perfectly content and a happy camper.
> 
> Warning; those who straddle the fence often get splinters.
> 
> Choose your friends wisely, SQM.


Is this a thinly veiled threat? Thanks for your kind concerns over my welfare says the Ma to her big baby.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Is this a thinly veiled threat? Thanks for your kind concerns over my welfare says the Ma to her big baby.


Yikes! Remember your foot slipping while riding a bike and bouncing on and off the bar of some male friend's two wheeled toy? 
OUCH OUCH


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, you probably do, you simply don't understand how to use the tools at your disposal.
> 
> The words are "whether" not "wether" and "CAPITAL" not "CAPITOL" as you wrote prior or texted or whatever the heck way you tried to convey your thoughts. I'll refrain from exposing your other obvious mistakes of which you are presumably unaware. How boring you are as well.
> 
> ...


WOW! are you ever smart!! You know everything? Certainly you are an expert on sarcasm and being nasty. Why don't you read your last paragraph and take it to heart for yourself.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, pompous one, the teddy bears shown in my present avatar that each hold a heart that says, "Jesus Loves You" (which I just read you are demeaning, criticizing and making fun of), were only a small part (100 of them) in a donation to a charity totaling $3,500 that I recently made in late June (the third such donation this year of various new items).
> 
> And you?


You know, I actually forgot how arrogant you are.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> You know, I actually forgot how arrogant you are.


Designer, don't you know shes ALLOWED to be arrogant? Jesus told her so because he loves her.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps you only normally talk to the LW windbags on KP and that is why you are confused? It was my post you changed when re-quoting to support your snark.


I didn't "change" your post, KPG. You made two points in your post, one of which I made a comment about--and said comment didn't negate or belittle yours. In point of fact it supported your comment that Clinton left us in the black. I merely commented that Bush rushed to change that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I didn't "change" your post, KPG. You made two points in your post, one of which I made a comment about--and said comment didn't negate or belittle yours. In point of fact it supported your comment that Clinton left us in the black. I merely commented that Bush rushed to change that.


You must surely know that it's a sin to remove any part of the Bible, or in fact to add to it. Same goes here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you a moron or an idiot? I know you are a liar.
> 
> I didn't 'put anyone down.' I replied to SQM that I don't need emoticons to express *myself* in WRITING. I didn't tell anyone else what to do as you CONTINUE to do. I'm not writing texts, literature, novels, textbooks nor anything you rattled on about here on KP and neither are you.
> 
> ...


So Dorothy's house missed you. Oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> So Dorothy's house missed you. Oh well, better luck next time.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Well, you were the one who used the phrase "Christian Muslim" so, yes, it did need more than a little explanation.
> Is it almost time for your friend to go to work yet? I know then the two of you will be gone.
> 
> Yup, I was right. They arrived together and left together.


Have no idea to whom you are referring about. Unlike lefties we don't need to swarm like locusts at one time, since we can think for ourselves.

But your friend's computer time must be up, guess we will have to wait a few hours until we get page after page of endless arrogant responses. Then lights out until tomorrow.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> So Dorothy's house missed you. Oh well, better luck next time.


Great Zinger.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> You think? I can find at least one poorly written sentence without trying too hard, but I think I'll move on to better things.


It is the Henry Higgins rule. You can say all sorts of nonsense (note I did not use the word I was thinking of, as Ferdinand was a pleasant enough fellow) as long as it it grammatically correct


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM, I answered in kind. You and I had a brief exchange for which the newbie berated and interrupted me for no reason.
> 
> Please explain to MarilynKnits and some of the other LWNs on this thread the proper use of 'who' and 'whom' as I know she and others don't have a clue.
> 
> I didn't name call, I only re-gifted the verbiage I received.


Madam, the grammar, syntax, spelling, and tenses used are less relevant than the content. Your content is of a quality that others of us could write imitating the Three Stooges and have more reason to be rational.

Are you this unkind and unpleasant in person? You are almost a parody of meanness and nastiness. Or is KP where the Mr. Hyde in you resides so that you can present the facade of being a normal, rational human being in "real life"? Rather like the Picture of Dorian Gray.

At least you add a soupcon of amusement when you choose to drop by and shoot your rockets of rot. I just hope you are not somebody I may have known in the real world. Never knew someone with your unique qualities, and I would not want to be disappointed in a person I did know.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> And *Away she goes!!!! on and on and on*


Indeed. If she went to charm school, she should get a refund as the lessons did not take.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> In words: Marilyn, that's a great idea, and I love it. I love you for it. Or in crutch-language:


I do love your clever crutches. They are so relevant.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> If you read the message right above yours, you'll see what a good, smooth, professional writer does. It's as clear as her thinking. The fact that I call myself Poor Purl makes her think I'm living on the dole or something. The fact that she learned I'm older than she is makes her think I'm in my eighties. And the fact that she remembers 4th grade grammar makes her think she's an expert in linguistics.


And you are generous in giving her the credit of thinking. Her comments do not reflect any thought process familiar to me in the world of rational people. She and her flock are a distraction from some of the horrors going around in the world today, though.

My book discussion group is participating in a multi library project of reviewing real life unsolved mysteries. Our coordinator chose the JonBenet Ramsey case. That poor little child. Our task is to read several books and debate the case at our meeting, determining who the killer was.
I have to take knitting breaks and watch Yankees games as a periodic distraction. As an old Brooklyn Dodgers fan, I can't bring myself to root for the Yankees, but Derek Jeter comes across to seem as nice as The Scooter. And it is difficult to watch the Mets struggle to snatch defeat from the fickle jaws of victory. We get WGN, so sometimes for old times sake I will watch the Cubbies. My first kinda sorta boy friend was an avid Cubbies fan, and I honor his memory by cheering them on - except when they Meet the Mets.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > Another dolt speaks. You've taught me nothing but how foolish, envious, non relevant, arrogant, angry and bitter an old, left-learning woman can be who makes hundreds of mistakes of her own while bragging about her intelligence.
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You learned the crap very well. That should be "_whoever_ listens to her." It's the subject of "listens"; the object of "to" is the whole phrase, not just that one word. But you already knew that, right?


Have you not yet realized that she knows everything? The Great Oz had spoken.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is this a thinly veiled threat? Thanks for your kind concerns over my welfare says the Ma to her big baby.


SQM, it seems you got the changeling there. You could never have spawned one like that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Have no idea to whom you are referring about. Unlike lefties we don't need to swarm like locusts at one time, since we can think for ourselves.


That is as funny as one of our Purl's more outrageous emoticons.

Oh, and by the way, you ended the first sentence in a preposition, a grammatical faux pas. Should be structured more like "Have no idea about whom you are referring". In addition, the to whom and about are redundant.

And you call yourself a Grammar Queen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> So Dorothy's house missed you. Oh well, better luck next time.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, or in crutch-speak,


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Madam, the grammar, syntax, spelling, and tenses used are less relevant than the content. Your content is of a quality that others of us could write imitating the Three Stooges and have more reason to be rational.
> 
> Are you this unkind and unpleasant in person? You are almost a parody of meanness and nastiness. Or is KP where the Mr. Hyde in you resides so that you can present the facade of being a normal, rational human being in "real life"? Rather like the Picture of Dorian Gray.
> 
> At least you add a soupcon of amusement when you choose to drop by and shoot your rockets of rot. I just hope you are not somebody I may have known in the real world. Never knew someone with your unique qualities, and I would not want to be disappointed in a person I did know.


I am surprised she didn't turn into a really nice person as she was up here for the Calgary Stampede and most Americans love it and are happy happy to be here. I hoped it would help her see how much more fun it is to be nice. didn't work.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And you are generous in giving her the credit of thinking. Her comments do not reflect any thought process familiar to me in the world of rational people. She and her flock are a distraction from some of the horrors going around in the world today, though.


It was delusional thinking I had in mind. The kind you avoid by wearing a tin-foil hat.



> My book discussion group is participating in a multi library project of reviewing real life unsolved mysteries. Our coordinator chose the JonBenet Ramsey case. That poor little child. Our task is to read several books and debate the case at our meeting, determining who the killer was.
> I have to take knitting breaks and watch Yankees games as a periodic distraction. As an old Brooklyn Dodgers fan, I can't bring myself to root for the Yankees, but Derek Jeter comes across to seem as nice as The Scooter. And it is difficult to watch the Mets struggle to snatch defeat from the fickle jaws of victory. We get WGN, so sometimes for old times sake I will watch the Cubbies. My first kinda sorta boy friend was an avid Cubbies fan, and I honor his memory by cheering them on - except when they Meet the Mets.


It was Phil Rizzuto that made me a Yankee fan for life. Or life minus about 35 years. I've barely paid attention to baseball in that time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> That is as funny as one of our Purl's more outrageous emoticons.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, you ended the first sentence in a preposition, a grammatical faux pas. Should be structured more like "Have no idea about whom you are referring". In addition, the to whom and about are redundant.
> 
> And you call yourself a Grammar Queen.


Does she? She's certainly some kind of queen, but grammar? I don't think so. But I love "to whom you are referring about."

And there's no need for them all to show up at once - or at all - because they would only repeat each others' remarks. There is at most one thought among them at any time.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Have no idea to whom you are referring about. Unlike lefties we don't need to swarm like locusts at one time, since we can think for ourselves.
> 
> But your friend's computer time must be up, guess we will have to wait a few hours until we get page after page of endless arrogant responses. Then lights out until tomorrow.


So you have no idea "to whom you are referring about?" How many friends do you have around here?
My friend's computer time is up? Which friend about whom to which were you referring about? (I'm following your model sentence structure.) The one I can name who spews page after page of "endless arrogant responses" is your friend who plays with Teddy bears. Then lights out until she returns from work. (I used your model sentence fragment.)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To whom are you referring?
> 
> PP taught me crap; I was a straight A student through 12 grades including all As in college and graduated Cum Laude with Honors.
> 
> ...


School of the Dining Room Table??


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Does she? She's certainly some kind of queen, but grammar? I don't think so. But I love "to whom you are referring about."
> 
> And there's no need for them all to show up at once - or at all - because they would only repeat each others' remarks. There is at most one thought among them at any time.


And by the time that sole thought is bandied about, it's nearly unrecognizable. Not that there was much content to begin with--


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oops, we had a gotcha and she disappeared. Nessie is hiding.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oops, we had a gotcha and she disappeared. Nessie is hiding.


Olly Olly oxen free!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> PP won't take any in, she still has her working, adult son living with her in a crowded apartment (or so she said); sounds like no savings or access funds are available to support anyone else, especially one who isn't family but in need.
> 
> I wonder if Alcameron will bake for all those she agrees to support. Certainly she'll pay them much above minimum wage for any allowances she pays them for helping out around her home.
> 
> How exciting that ONE Lib or Dem on this thread MAY put their money where her mouth is!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Have you not yet realized that she knows everything? The Great Oz had spoken.


I know how important and perfect she thinks she is -- I still have no respect, liking or interest in her opinions. She has her followers on the other thread who adore her. You would think she would be embarrassed reading what she posts. Not a chance - arrogant people are always right dontchaknow??

She will go back, they will all bow down and tell her how wonderful she is - she will believe it and come back and be her usual nasty, arrogant, unkind self. She boasts about how smart she is, be boasts about how rich she is, she boasts how perfect she is, she boasts how she knows 'everything' and she comes here and proves the opposite in every way.

No cookies for her, dear Empress!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I do believe debt is  RED.


Clinton reduced the deficit and left us with a surplus. Bush had barely been sworn in when he began to take steps to get rid of that surplus, beginning with that ridiculous "rebate" he handed out. Yeah, that $300 did me so much good, and I think married couples got $600. Whoop-di-doo--and that was supposed to "stimulate" us. He went on from there to bigger and "better" things. Yay.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> So you have no idea "to whom you are referring about?" How many friends do you have around here?
> My friend's computer time is up? Which friend about whom to which were you referring about? (I'm following your model sentence structure.) The one I can name who spews page after page of "endless arrogant responses" is your friend who plays with Teddy bears. Then lights out until she returns from work. (I used your model sentence fragment.)


So how about it Alcameron? After all your huffing and puffing and abhorrent behavior, how much, if any, as the non-Christian you are, did you give of value to the children or any charities? Don't tell me you won't answer because it would be bragging; you aggressively demanded an answer of me, I answered, so now it is your turn to tell what you have done recently.

I won't even call you arrogant for answering as all your Lib buds have called me for answering your direct question. I think of their behavior as a lack of understanding, politeness and common courtesy which they display.

So, what is the value of the teddy bears, toys, clothes, $, cookies or items of value you donated?

Since you normally obfuscate, I assume the total remains at zero.

BTW: You hardly get anything correct about me. I've read some of your posts today and boy you are so far off base. I don't PM my friends about when I'll be posting, I have rarely been on the same time as LTL, and I've been posting mostly during daylight hours recently. I work for myself, so I never "return" from work. I'm nearly always working, oh, and giving.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So how about it Alcameron? After all your huffing and puffing and abhorrent behavior, how much, if any, as the non-Christian you are, did you give of value to the children or any charities? Don't tell me you won't answer because it would be bragging; you aggressively demanded an answer of me, I answered, so now it is your turn to tell what you have done recently.
> 
> I won't even call you arrogant for answering as all your Lib buds have called me for answering your direct question. I think of their behavior as a lack of understanding, politeness and common courtesy which they display.
> 
> ...


What you're giving is plenty of stuff with which to fertilize the fields. Is your hair still pink?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> KPG -Where did you go to college?
> What was your major?
> 
> Actually Our Purl lives in an incredible apt in a great area. She is hardly an old lady. I assume she is but a handful of years older than you are. So you really do need another way to insult her. But remember - Ostrich is watching you very closely.


Ha! You'll love this answer. I was courted by two representatives from Harvard University who came to my High School to recruit me to attend their University. Even at the tender age of 17 (I graduated early), I knew enough to refuse their invitation and monies.

Bet you didn't see that one coming!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is this a thinly veiled threat? Thanks for your kind concerns over my welfare says the Ma to her big baby.


No problem, I have your back in sight.

You're not so bad looking from the front either.

P.S. How did you know I was a big baby?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> KPG -Where did you go to college?
> What was your major?
> 
> Actually Our Purl lives in an incredible apt in a great area. She is hardly an old lady. I assume she is but a handful of years older than you are. So you really do need another way to insult her. But remember - Ostrich is watching you very closely.


Forgot to say, I know exactly how old PP is and where she lives. Trust me, she is more than a handful of years my elder.

Not that I care. Age doesn't always equate to wisdom.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So how about it Alcameron? After all your huffing and puffing and abhorrent behavior, how much, if any, as the non-Christian you are, did you give of value to the children or any charities? Don't tell me you won't answer because it would be bragging; you aggressively demanded an answer of me, I answered, so now it is your turn to tell what you have done recently.
> 
> I won't even call you arrogant for answering as all your Lib buds have called me for answering your direct question. I think of their behavior as a lack of understanding, politeness and common courtesy which they display.
> 
> ...


I am sure you have a big heart- you tell us how great you are often enough.

Al doesn't have to answer your attack. She is a very kind, giving person and you can tell us how great you are over and over and over and you won't impress us. I thought those who give are supposed to give quietly and with love?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forgot to say, I know exactly how old PP is and where she lives. Trust me, she is more than a handful of years my elder.
> 
> Not that I care.


You seem obsessed with finding out where people live- why?

We couldn't care less where YOU live. weird, weird indeed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! You'll love this answer. I was courted by two representatives from Harvard University who came to my High School to recruit me to attend their University. Even at the tender age of 17 (I graduated early), I knew enough to refuse their invitation and monies.
> 
> Bet you didn't see that one coming!


Cool about Harvard. I lived in Harvard Square for 10 years. Cambridge is a great place to live. You would have loved it. About what year are we speaking? What year are we speaking about? In what would you have majored? What would you have majored in?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Congress Gives Standing Ovation to Miracle Baby Doctors Said Would Die
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 7/25/14 1:26 PM
> 
> ...


Bravo to the Speaker, Dr. Bienstock, the family of the newborn and John Hopkins Hospital!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forgot to say, I know exactly how old PP is and where she lives. Trust me, she is more than a handful of years my elder.
> 
> Not that I care. Age doesn't always equate to wisdom.


But young age certainly can equate with little wisdom.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forgot to say, I know exactly how old PP is and where she lives. Trust me, she is more than a handful of years my elder.
> 
> Not that I care. Age doesn't always equate to wisdom.


Going to re-reveal her name?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So how about it Alcameron? After all your huffing and puffing and abhorrent behavior, how much, if any, as the non-Christian you are, did you give of value to the children or any charities? Don't tell me you won't answer because it would be bragging; you aggressively demanded an answer of me, I answered, so now it is your turn to tell what you have done recently.
> 
> I won't even call you arrogant for answering as all your Lib buds have called me for answering your direct question. I think of their behavior as a lack of understanding, politeness and common courtesy which they display.
> 
> ...


I have no need (unlike you) to brag about how much I give or do for charity. See, once you do that, your charitable act takes on new meaning and you get "dinged" for putting your pride first.
You are the greatest "non-Christian" in residence. I keep wondering what your pastor and parents would think about your Christian behavior on this forum.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No problem, I have your back in sight.
> 
> You're not so bad looking from the front either.
> 
> P.S. How did you know I was a big baby?


I am also not bad looking from top or bottom either, says Psychic Sloth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> I didn't "change" your post, KPG. You made two points in your post, one of which I made a comment about--and said comment didn't negate or belittle yours. In point of fact it supported your comment that Clinton left us in the black. I merely commented that Bush rushed to change that.


I shouldn't have said "changed" but you certainly misquoted me by using only some of my words and deleting the rest which did change the context.

My comment was in response to the Solo's post about Clinton's economy and the following recession she said he initiated. I gave credit to Clinton's economic accomplishments and then agreed to the reasoning of why it ended the way it did.

As a typical Liberal would do, you manipulated my comment using my words in addition to your own to suit your purpose to blame Bush.

Please do not misquote me again; write your own Bush-bashing statements in your own words.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is the Henry Higgins rule. You can say all sorts of nonsense (note I did not use the word I was thinking of, as Ferdinand was a pleasant enough fellow) as long as it it grammatically correct


OMG: This is your example of a well written and properly punctuated sentence?

No wonder I stopped reading your posts.

Well, also because of the way you to talk to and about people.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! You'll love this answer. I was courted by two representatives from Harvard University who came to my High School to recruit me to attend their University. Even at the tender age of 17 (I graduated early), I knew enough to refuse their invitation and monies.
> 
> Bet you didn't see that one coming!


WOW- another 'admire me' I am far above the average joe.

Who do you love more than yourself??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Madam, the grammar, syntax, spelling, and tenses used are less relevant than the content. Your content is of a quality that others of us could write imitating the Three Stooges and have more reason to be rational.
> 
> Are you this unkind and unpleasant in person? You are almost a parody of meanness and nastiness. Or is KP where the Mr. Hyde in you resides so that you can present the facade of being a normal, rational human being in "real life"? Rather like the Picture of Dorian Gray.
> 
> At least you add a soupcon of amusement when you choose to drop by and shoot your rockets of rot. I just hope you are not somebody I may have known in the real world. Never knew someone with your unique qualities, and I would not want to be disappointed in a person I did know.


Marilyn, Should I compare you to the Herpes Virus like you did me? Or is that too simple and 'Three Stooges like' for you with content you cannot understand.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am also not bad looking from top or bottom either, says Psychic Sloth.


I am sure you are a wonderful looking person.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I have no need (unlike you) to brag about how much I give or do for charity. See, once you do that, your charitable act takes on new meaning and you get "dinged" for putting your pride first.
> You are the greatest "non-Christian" in residence. I keep wondering what your pastor and parents would think about your Christian behavior on this forum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Pride goeth before a fall. She has a long way to fall. She has enough false pride to hurt herself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cool about Harvard. I lived in Harvard Square for 10 years. Cambridge is a great place to live. You would have loved it. About what year are we speaking? What year are we speaking about? In what would you have majored? What would you have majored in?


I remember you saying that. I enjoyed visiting HS and people watching. Waaaay to Liberal for me. I don't do Goth and everyone was dressed in Goth every time I went there. I love Boston.

In Jr. and Sr. High School I took the straight College Curriculum. My degree is in Business and Management with a minor in Accounting. I did not attend college immediately after High School.

I established my career and went to college many years later for fun, I suppose.

Wait for it: Alcameron and the LWNs will say I'm bragging for answering your questions, SQM. "They" can't handle the truth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> But young age certainly can equate with little wisdom.


Is this a thinly veiled critique?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I have no need (unlike you) to brag about how much I give or do for charity. See, once you do that, your charitable act takes on new meaning and you get "dinged" for putting your pride first.
> You are the greatest "non-Christian" in residence. I keep wondering what your pastor and parents would think about your Christian behavior on this forum.


I knew you'd say that and you didn't disappoint. I also know your donation is $0.

You badgered me (and Solo) repeatedly for an answer, and then once received, you accuse me of bragging. If you don't want to hear the truth or an answer, don't ask. I have no idea how you live with yourself.

I've never encountered such an angry, mean and obstinate person as you.

Good luck, you need it. I know you don't have a Saviour and are not a Christian, but I'll still pray for your soul; you need the prayers as well.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! You'll love this answer. I was courted by two representatives from Harvard University who came to my High School to recruit me to attend their University. Even at the tender age of 17 (I graduated early), I knew enough to refuse their invitation and monies.
> 
> Bet you didn't see that one coming!


But that doesn't answer her question. She asked where you went to college, not inconsequential things like who saw good marks on your report card? It's one thing to be "courted." Another to actually get in, and quite another to actually graduate.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bravo to the Speaker, Dr. Bienstock, the family of the newborn and John Hopkins Hospital!


Psst........it is Johns Hopkins


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I knew you'd say that and you didn't disappoint. I also know your donation is $0.
> 
> You badgered me (and Solo) repeatedly for an answer, and then once received, you accuse me of bragging. If you don't want to hear the truth or an answer, don't ask. I have no idea how you live with yourself.
> 
> ...


You don't know much, do you? You are as predictable as you think everyone else is. I don't believe anything of what you write. When a person has to parade through the forum telling tales about her charitable works and about being courted by Harvard, something is deeply "off." Furthermore, I think your self-proclaimed Christianity is your biggest lie. You demonstrate none of those qualities one attributes to a Christian-in-good-standing.
Amen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Psst........it is Johns Hopkins


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I remember you saying that. I enjoyed visiting HS and people watching. Waaaay to Liberal for me. I don't do Goth and everyone was dressed in Goth every time I went there. I love Boston.
> 
> In Jr. and Sr. High School I took the straight College Curriculum. My degree is in Business and Management with a minor in Accounting. I did not attend college immediately after High School.
> 
> ...


Brava to you and any other non-traditional students who got their degrees after the typical years. Harvard is a conservative college and maybe a tad stodgy. I think the goths just stood out - many of the kids there are from the 1% of their cities.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> You don't know much, do you? You are as predictable as you think everyone else is. I don't believe anything of what you write. When a person has to parade through the forum telling tales about her charitable works and about being courted by Harvard, something is deeply "off." Furthermore, I think your self-proclaimed Christianity is your biggest lie. You demonstrate none of those qualities one attributes to a Christian-in-good-standing.
> Amen.


Anyway the Jews on this forum are trying to snare CQ for our own. And Baruch Ha Shem, how quickly she catches on to the Yiddish and Hebrew. A yiddishe nefesh!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> My oh my, you really do love yourself. Guess you have your reasons, although they somehow escape me.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> In my several years of substitute teaching, I have amended that to
> 
> Those who can, teach. Those who can't, think they are teaching but just misinform.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Well put!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Delusions of grandeur. Middle name should be Narcissus.



Designer1234 said:


> It Escapes a goodly number of us. She is sure she is very important and I guess that is all that matters. Dream world???


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> A toque is cuter than a tiara on you.
> 
> I guess when we are on this topic long enough we lose our innocence. There is a limit to how much stupid snark we can read that passes for what some people consider "class" by people who hover then pounce when they think they are being clever. They probably PM one another to decide when to visit and make their presence known.
> 
> What shall we call the visits? The Invasion of the Pod People?


Works for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for taking time to thoroughly explain communication. I enjoyed it very much.



Natureschampion said:


> It seems, knittingpresentsgifts, that you are unable to read. Or at least you are daft. Shakespeare, dickens, bronte (all three sisters), Michener, Grisham, etc were literature writers. Most of them also did not live at a time when technology, let alone emoticons, existed. I specified that there was a difference between the written language for communication writing as opposed to other forms. I didn't think I had to include ALL the different forms of writing.
> 
> Texts can be most similarly compared to telegrams. They were a form of written communication that used more of the grammar rules of the spoken language than the written one we use in literature. They were also intended for shorter thoughts. You will not find a "stop" in literature to indicate the end of a thought. They also used many abbreviations, which you will also very rarely see in literature. Were people sending telegrams lazy? No. There was a TIME and space constraint, like there is in texts.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bake some cookies and share to put hope in everyone's heart.



cookiequeen said:


> How many do you think I should take? I have a husband in poor health, 2 dogs, and I'm 73. What do you think?
> How many are you taking?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> You don't know much, do you? You are as predictable as you think everyone else is. I don't believe anything of what you write. When a person has to parade through the forum telling tales about her charitable works and about being courted by Harvard, something is deeply "off." Furthermore, I think your self-proclaimed Christianity is your biggest lie. You demonstrate none of those qualities one attributes to a Christian-in-good-standing.
> Amen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, Cookie (or shall I call you Queen?), there can't be snark because LTL told me she's always nice and never insulting or snarky. Either you're mistaken or LTL told me an untruth, and I have to believe her.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> I didn't change the meaning of her post at all. I merely quoted the part I was responding to. Do you always post straw man arguments?


I've never seen her comment otherwise. Anyone?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I think this is better than words written perfectly.



Poor Purl said:


> Cutting? Quip? It barely registers. Oh, here goes:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> And *Away she goes!!!! on and on and on*


But she always finds her way back from suspension. Grumble.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice to read your thoughts. Thank you.



Natureschampion said:


> When you said, "I don't need to use emoticons to express myself. I see them as crutches to use when I'm lazy and not bothering to use the appropriate words to express myself," I inferred that you were stating it as calling her (and anyone else who uses emoticons) "lazy".
> 
> I am not telling anyone what to do, I am only stating the rules for communicating. Texts are a form of communication that uses writing. We are writing only in order to communicate. It seems that everyone besides you knows the importance of "nonverbal" communication, and the distinction. Since we in fact ARE communicating, it is important to remember that there are other important aspects than the words we use. I will not respond to anything else in this thought, for it is probably one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm prepared to take two, though I live in a 2-bedroom apartment and both bedrooms are occupied. What about you? Do you have space in your trailer for any.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You seem obsessed with finding out where people live- why?
> 
> We couldn't care less where YOU live. weird, weird indeed.


That's true. I have never wanted to know the details of her life; it's bad enough to know what kind of person she is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > Another dolt speaks. You've taught me nothing but how foolish, envious, non relevant, arrogant, angry and bitter an old, left-learning woman can be who makes hundreds of mistakes of her own while bragging about her intelligence.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cool about Harvard. I lived in Harvard Square for 10 years. Cambridge is a great place to live. You would have loved it. About what year are we speaking? What year are we speaking about? In what would you have majored? What would you have majored in?


Do you really think she'd have loved it? Highly educated people tend to be more on the liberal side. She couldn't have spent more than a semester there before she went crying back to wherever.

That is, if there was actually an offer. Without an application, there was no offer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not in the least, Ma. I'm perfectly content and a happy camper.
> 
> Warning; those who straddle the fence often get splinters.
> 
> Choose your friends wisely, SQM.


SQM, sounds like a threat to me, or am I too sensitive?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You know, I actually forgot how arrogant you are.


 talking about KP

You are a positive thinker. I'm trying to learn how to do it from you. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is the Henry Higgins rule. You can say all sorts of nonsense (note I did not use the word I was thinking of, as Ferdinand was a pleasant enough fellow) as long as it it grammatically correct


 Marilyn dear, you left out the period at the end. It makes the entire message unreadable. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Madam, the grammar, syntax, spelling, and tenses used are less relevant than the content. Your content is of a quality that others of us could write imitating the Three Stooges and have more reason to be rational.
> 
> Are you this unkind and unpleasant in person? You are almost a parody of meanness and nastiness. Or is KP where the Mr. Hyde in you resides so that you can present the facade of being a normal, rational human being in "real life"? Rather like the Picture of Dorian Gray.
> 
> At least you add a soupcon of amusement when you choose to drop by and shoot your rockets of rot. I just hope you are not somebody I may have known in the real world. Never knew someone with your unique qualities, and I would not want to be disappointed in a person I did know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put indeed!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Indeed. If she went to charm school, she should get a refund as the lessons did not take.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let us know what the book group decided on the Jon Benet Ramsey case.



MarilynKnits said:


> And you are generous in giving her the credit of thinking. Her comments do not reflect any thought process familiar to me in the world of rational people. She and her flock are a distraction from some of the horrors going around in the world today, though.
> 
> My book discussion group is participating in a multi library project of reviewing real life unsolved mysteries. Our coordinator chose the JonBenet Ramsey case. That poor little child. Our task is to read several books and debate the case at our meeting, determining who the killer was.
> I have to take knitting breaks and watch Yankees games as a periodic distraction. As an old Brooklyn Dodgers fan, I can't bring myself to root for the Yankees, but Derek Jeter comes across to seem as nice as The Scooter. And it is difficult to watch the Mets struggle to snatch defeat from the fickle jaws of victory. We get WGN, so sometimes for old times sake I will watch the Cubbies. My first kinda sorta boy friend was an avid Cubbies fan, and I honor his memory by cheering them on - except when they Meet the Mets.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Anyway the Jews on this forum are trying to snare CQ for our own. And Baruch Ha Shem, how quickly she catches on to the Yiddish and Hebrew. A yiddishe nefesh!


And a regular church-goer, as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You seem obsessed with finding out where people live- why?
> 
> We couldn't care less where YOU live. weird, weird indeed.


(RE: KPG) It is a frequently used threat by her leaving the impression she will 'surprise' you and visit one day. Weird creep indeed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ZING.



SQM said:


> But young age certainly can equate with little wisdom.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Going to re-reveal her name?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> (RE: KPG) It is a frequently used threat by her leaving the impression she will 'surprise' you and visit one day. Weird creep indeed.


 :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What would you do if a stranger showed up at your door and identified herself as KPG?



Poor Purl said:


> That's true. I have never wanted to know the details of her life; it's bad enough to know what kind of person she is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

If she ever came to NYC I would meet her. Why not? PP and I would take her to School Yarns.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> What would you do if a stranger showed up at your door and identified herself as KPG?


Do you mean after I threw up?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> If she ever came to NYC I would meet her. Why not? PP and I would take her to School Yarns.


Sorry, kiddo, you're on your own with that one. I have standards.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you mean after I threw up?


Make sure you aim properly while dialing 911.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, kiddo, you're on your own with that one. I have standards.


But School Yarns! We were both so overwhelmed by that store.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Anyway the Jews on this forum are trying to snare CQ for our own. And Baruch Ha Shem, how quickly she catches on to the Yiddish and Hebrew. A yiddishe nefesh!


Hear! Hear!

<applause and whistles> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> But School Yarns! We were both so overwhelmed by that store.


We certainly were. But if it means spending time Ms. Pleasantness, I'd rather stay home and play with my cat.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Thank you for taking time to thoroughly explain communication. I enjoyed it very much.


Really? Because I feel like I'm just repeating myself while banging my head into a wall.

Well, either way, I love language and communication. ALL forms. I find the fact that not only all animals but insects do communicate as well. Did you know that cockroaches suffer from "performance anxiety"? They have done experiments, with them and when there were other cockroaches around, they performed the task more slowly than when they were alone. (Zajonc et al, 1965) I believe they have also done this with a "cockroach circus", but I learned this one when I was an undergrad and my texts and notes are in storage. I know that had less to do with communication and more to do with social psychology, but I think it's cool and shows the realm of possibilities when it comes to life regardless of species. I also believe that plants communicate via a "pheromone" type chemical. This, however, is purely a hypothesis based on my own observations and reading.

I think it is absolutely fascinating to live in a time when communication is changing at such a rapid pace. The first few communications classes I took were at a time before what I call "pop internet." The internet was basically for research, not communication. We certainly didn't have phones capable of texting in high school/early college. most of us didn't have cellular phones at all. It wasn't until after I got my degree(s) that I returned to communications as a study. By This time, Facebook had already gone public, Dateline had many episodes of "to catch a predator", and a bunch of celebrities should have known better by then not to make sex tapes bc there is no such thing as "private" anymore. Communication had EXPLODED in a way that had not been seen since the invention of the telephone, but much more quickly. Only, this new form of communication requires skills other than audible verbiage. It is actually the same way deaf people have been communicating for years (TTY). It meshes the phonic communication (speaking) with written communication (text). It needs to be treated as a separate form of communication with separate rules for spelling, punctuation, grammar, and-dare I say it?- nonverbal communication.

Bare in mind that this new form of communication is not always good, and sociologists, psychologists, and communication experts are all worried about our youth and their ability to communicate properly. It's just really exciting from a scholarly perspective!

Thank you, damemary, for being so supportive and inspiring me to share my enthusiasm.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

No such thing as Obamacare. It is the Affordable Care Act. Why can't news people and everyone use the correct term?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> That is as funny as one of our Purl's more outrageous emoticons.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, you ended the first sentence in a preposition, a grammatical faux pas. Should be structured more like "Have no idea about whom you are referring". In addition, the to whom and about are redundant.
> 
> And you call yourself a Grammar Queen.


Wrong again, never called myself a Grammar Queen. But then again for someone that thinks using vulgarity and gangster lingo am impressed that you found someone to help you correct my grammar. If you are going to attack people, please try to remember who is who when you attempt to be Holier Than Thou


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> WOW- another 'admire me' I am far above the average joe.
> 
> Who do you love more than yourself??


Isn't that what you do when you pose in your outfits? Waiting for (sometimes fake) adoration and compliment?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> talking about KP
> 
> You are a positive thinker. I'm trying to learn how to do it from you. Thanks for the inspiration.


Oh my friend, you do just fine. You are very dear to me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Isn't that what you do when you pose in your outfits? Waiting for (sometimes fake) adoration and compliment?


Certainly, I am just like you are, only I show myself to the world -- do you??? Yep, I am one of the thousands on KP who show their work. I doubt you do any knitting or creative works, too busy being unkind and nasty. Would you like to see more? I will be happy to oblige.

Methinks there is some envy in your words??? I have been creating for years, lots of people 'adore' my work- yep, yep, yep.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Let us know what the book group decided on the Jon Benet Ramsey case.


I would be interested in hearing about that discussion too. That is one that I have thought about for years. Poor wee tyke (as my Nana used to say when a child was hurt or worse).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> (RE: KPG) It is a frequently used threat by her leaving the impression she will 'surprise' you and visit one day. Weird creep indeed.


Her Talk is cheap. There isn't courage to face people. It is now the fashion on D & P to have the back of your head posted on the thread. Not too courageous. She doesn't have to worry at all, none of us are 'after' her - We really really really, couldn't care less where she lives or what she looks like. I wonder if it was a wig. People who are used to bullying show their backs quite easily. Don'tchaknow??


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I would probably do the same thing that I did to the 4th grade teacher who insisted that I eat school cafeteria spinach...vomit all over her shoes.



damemary said:


> What would you do if a stranger showed up at your door and identified herself as KPG?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I would probably do the same thing that I did to the 4th grade teacher who insisted that I eat school cafeteria spinach...vomit all over her shoes.


yes, yes, yes!! That is a thought! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you a moron or an idiot? I know you are a liar.
> 
> I didn't 'put anyone down.' I replied to SQM that I don't need emoticons to express *myself* in WRITING. I didn't tell anyone else what to do as you CONTINUE to do. I'm not writing texts, literature, novels, textbooks nor anything you rattled on about here on KP and neither are you.
> 
> ...


WOW What big words you use! hmm - don't say much though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

greythounds said:


> No such thing as Obamacare. It is the Affordable Care Act. Why can't news people and everyone use the correct term?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

greythounds said:


> No such thing as Obamacare. It is the Affordable Care Act. Why can't news people and everyone use the correct term?


Hi Elegant Grayhounds,

Once heard Obama say he did not mind it being Obamacare. Good natured chap.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I would be interested in hearing about that discussion too. That is one that I have thought about for years. Poor wee tyke (as my Nana used to say when a child was hurt or worse).


Her spiteful, jealous brother did it and the family covered it up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think one danger lies in the concept of privacy. Would you go up to a stranger in an unfamiliar place and invite them into your home and give them your credit card? I urge people to THINK.



Natureschampion said:


> Really? Because I feel like I'm just repeating myself while banging my head into a wall.
> 
> Well, either way, I love language and communication. ALL forms. I find the fact that not only all animals but insects do communicate as well. Did you know that cockroaches suffer from "performance anxiety"? They have done experiments, with them and when there were other cockroaches around, they performed the task more slowly than when they were alone. (Zajonc et al, 1965) I believe they have also done this with a "cockroach circus", but I learned this one when I was an undergrad and my texts and notes are in storage. I know that had less to do with communication and more to do with social psychology, but I think it's cool and shows the realm of possibilities when it comes to life regardless of species. I also believe that plants communicate via a "pheromone" type chemical. This, however, is purely a hypothesis based on my own observations and reading.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What ARE you talking about? MYOB



lovethelake said:


> Isn't that what you do when you pose in your outfits? Waiting for (sometimes fake) adoration and compliment?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh my friend, you do just fine. You are very dear to me.


And right back at you. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer, you do lovely, useful and creative projects. Furthermore you share your knowledge and creativity with us all. You deserve our thanks and admiration. Thank you, speaking for myself and many others.



Designer1234 said:


> Certainly, I am just like you are, only I show myself to the world -- do you??? Yep, I am one of the thousands on KP who show their work. I doubt you do any knitting or creative works, too busy being unkind and nasty. Would you like to see more? I will be happy to oblige.
> 
> Methinks there is some envy in your words??? I have been creating for years, lots of people 'adore' my work- yep, yep, yep.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good answer!



Knitanon said:


> I would probably do the same thing that I did to the 4th grade teacher who insisted that I eat school cafeteria spinach...vomit all over her shoes.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Her spiteful, jealous brother did it and the family covered it up.


DNA


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> DNA


Nu? What about DNA? Was the bro ruled out because of it? Who did the testing? I still feel the family used their wealth to hide the crime since there were no footprints in the fresh snow around the house. Inside job.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Planned Parenthoods Own Poll Found Just 58% of Women Oppose Hobby Lobby Decision
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 7/25/14 4:40 PM
> 
> ...


58% is a clear majority. In addition, many people do not undeerstand that Hobby Lobby included the IUD, presently the most effective type of birth control, in their rejection of types of birth control


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think one danger lies in the concept of privacy. Would you go up to a stranger in an unfamiliar place and invite them into your home and give them your credit card? I urge people to THINK.


Seriously!!! Because of the internet there is no such thing as privacy. It surprises me that there are still public announcements for people to keep and eye on their children while on the internet and teach them not to give out their passwords. I had very few good things to say about the "net" until I taught myself how to knit and crochet, and especially when I was introduced to KP. ;-)
My sister was stalked on the internet. This person also composed elaborate emails she supposedly sent to someone and sent them to her dh and a bunch of other people with the purpose of ruining her marriage and discrediting her in the eyes of those who love her. Of course, none so us believed these lies. It did cause some problems for her, though. For people who know what they are doing, it's just too easy for to disrupt other's lives.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Could DNA be explained in any way? It was Christmas morning with new fallen snow with no indicated break in or out.



Knitanon said:


> DNA


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

You are welcome to FEEL anything you wish, my little (two toes or three?) mammal. 
http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/07/09/jonbenet.dna/
http://gawker.com/a-grand-jury-said-jonbenet-ramseys-parents-were-involv-1452630878
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/25608543/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/t/family-cleared-jonbenet-ramseys-death/#.U9PY15vpt34



SQM said:


> Nu? What about DNA? Was the bro ruled out because of it? Who did the testing? I still feel the family used their wealth to hide the crime since there were no footprints in the fresh snow around the house. Inside job.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just so everyone on both sides know: I promised I wouldn't post on D and P. However, every once in awhile I check out what is being said -- especially this morning for some reason. 
she follows me around on the forum and here on our threads or she would not have known I posted my sweater. Likely on another thread I started talking about teaching a class in the fall.

One of the people who actually I quite like and have sent my condolences about the loss of her family member but who loves to dig at me, said

""""I saw one over there who has the knowledge to proclaim to be an expert on ever craft there is.Feels the need to say you have no talent.

my answer. ----- I have spent my life teaching watercolor, stained glass qulting, and here on this forum, knitting and crochet. I have never ever told anyone they have had no talent. I believe every person has talent.

More from Yarnie :_I found it amazing from a person that can't post enough of her accomplishments on all most ever site on KP.
I wonder when she will post her ability to clean card and dye her own yarn? That should be the next phase of her many many over the top accomplishments_
========
. As far as my talent is concerned - and my posting 'on almost every site on KP, yep, I do, especially in Pictures -- Why don't you report me Yarnie for posting pictures of my work on the pictures section, or the parades of students work on pictures, and talking about the work of students and teachers on the kals, swaps, section (which admin. suggested I do?}

Or about the Workshshop Happenings which I post telling the forum about new classes (59 so far).. I see you posted on the Craft section where I showed some of my work. It was a very kind post.

I am sorry you have decided that you would rather be nasty and unkind and untruthful.

Yarnie said""By the way if I can learn to crochet know you will and go beyond what I could every do"""

I am not sure what you are saying here, but I have been crocheting for over 60 years, I would be happy to help you if you need any help.

Show me one place where I have not offered to help anyone learn if I am able.

Thanks for your kind words Yarnie , I guess this is in answer to the pm and post about how sorry I was you lost your Father.

I thought all morning about answering this one. It is likely the wrong thing to do. I am sorry you are so angry that I have shown my pictures and talked about my work. I would suggest that you avoid any posts with my name as a poster to save yourself the unhappiness it causes you.

See you on the forum. I have another sweater nearly finished and will be posting it next week, in pictures, So this is a warning so you don't have to watch for it. Actually I will be adding it to the thread where we are talking about a class I plan on teaching in the fall. I have had l0 pms requesting this class and have decided to teach it after I move.

I just read my post and have decided to post it. I guess I would be smarter to ignore her comments. I told them I would not post there - but I will answer any attacks on me here.. It depends who is the poster I guess. This was from the last person I would have thought was a nasty, unkind person.

I have no problem with anyone attacking me politically or because of posts I answer to those who come here and get personal. I say what I think about people who come here and attack everyone.

I do however, answer posts which are not true about my basic beliefs and life.

I know you follow me around, and I guess I could take it as a compliment. However, it seems to upset you so you might be wise to let it go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

oops - duplicate post


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Just so everyone on both sides know: I promised I wouldn't post on D and P. However, every once in awhile I check out what is being said -- especially this morning for some reason.
> she follows me around on the forum and here on our threads or she would not have known I posted my sweater. Likely on another thread I started talking about teaching a class in the fall.
> 
> One of the people who actually I quite like and have sent my condolences about the loss of her family member but who loves to dig at me, said
> ...


Designer, it's awful that this woman feels the need to belittle you, your abilities and your generosity. You have been given a gift and she is jealous. There are so many of us who appreciate you, your kindness, and the work that you do. This is not your job. You don't have to do it. You are a mensch, simple as that.

Honestly, I wouldn't give her words a second thought. She is only hurting herself with her hatred. You are respected and admired. Her words are lost one those of us who actually have any sense and decency.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Designer, it's awful that this woman feels the need to belittle you, your abilities and your generosity. You have been given a gift and she is jealous. There are so many of us who appreciate you, your kindness, and the work that you do. This is not your job. You don't have to do it. You are a mensch, simple as that.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't give her words a second thought. She is only hurting herself with her hatred. You are respected and admired. Her words are lost one those of us who actually have any sense and decency.


Before I am called a liar again- I did not see her kind remarks about my work on the Crafts section, It was somewhere on the main forum, (more than one) but not on the pages showing my work on Crafts. I thought it was Crafts, but want to make sure I am not called a liar as another former friend calls me one quite often.

That is all I am going to say -- likely have said too much already.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Yarnie said""By the way if I can learn to crochet know you will and go beyond what I could every do"""
> 
> I am not sure what you are saying here, but I have been crocheting for over 60 years, I would be happy to help you if you need any help.
> 
> .


This quote of Yarnie's that you have assigned to yourself was a reply to LTL . LTL is learning how to crochet and Yarnie was offering HER positive encouragement. It had absolutely NOTHING to do with you. Talk about a drama queen and her phobias.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Before I am called a liar again- I did not see her kind remarks about my work on the Crafts section, It was somewhere on the main forum, (more than one) but not on the pages showing my work on Crafts. I thought it was Crafts, but want to make sure I am not called a liar as another former friend calls me one quite often.
> 
> That is all I am going to say -- likely have said too much already.


How are you supposed to follow all the comments on all the threads? Especially if they are not placed properly. I mean, how many workshops, students, and friends do you have to keep track of? I know I have missed things before, I'm sure we all have (unless we have an indiscriminate amount of time to go over every comment someone has posted), and "those in glass houses..." And all.

Don't worry about it. Seriously. You were hurt and in conveying that you didn't say too much. It is commendable that you pointed out your "mistake".


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This quote of Yarnie's that you have assigned to yourself was a reply to LTL . LTL is learning how to crochet and Yarnie was offering HER positive encouragement. It had absolutely NOTHING to do with you. Talk about a drama queen and her phobias.


Read it -- Solo, truth is not part of your vocabulary. Yarnie knows, and I know who she was talking to. stay out of it. Your opinion just makes me know I am doing the right thing whatever I do. As long as you cry and worry about my actions, I know I am doing okay.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, kiddo, you're on your own with that one. I have standards.


Which need to be raised to a new level. At present you are drowning in the sewer.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Which need to be raised to a new level. At present you are drowning in the sewer.


You just have to get out of that tin can you pull, sg. The fumes are getting toxic in there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I know how important and perfect she thinks she is -- I still have no respect, liking or interest in her opinions. She has her followers on the other thread who adore her. You would think she would be embarrassed reading what she posts. Not a chance - arrogant people are always right dontchaknow??
> 
> She will go back, they will all bow down and tell her how wonderful she is - she will believe it and come back and be her usual nasty, arrogant, unkind self. She boasts about how smart she is, be boasts about how rich she is, she boasts how perfect she is, she boasts how she knows 'everything' and she comes here and proves the opposite in every way.
> 
> No cookies for her, dear Empress!


Well aren't you the pot calling the kettle black. Tsk, Tsk.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Which need to be raised to a new level. At present you are drowning in the sewer.


You know that only if you were drowning right along side of her. Pot, meet kettle


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Read it -- Solo, truth is not part of your vocabulary. Yarnie knows, and I know who she was talking to. stay out of it. Your opinion just makes me know I am doing the right thing whatever I do. As long as you cry and worry about my actions, I know I am doing okay.


You even said to Yarnie you aren't sure what she is saying in this comment and then went on about your 60 yrs of crocheting. Maybe it's your comprehension that is the problem. Again, Yarnie was talking to LTL not YOU. Keep doing what you are doing. It's you that is making an arse of yourself.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You even said to Yarnie you aren't sure what she is saying in this comment and then went on about your 60 yrs of crocheting. Maybe it's your comprehension that is the problem. Again, Yarnie was talking to LTL not YOU. Keep doing what you are doing. It's you that is making an arse of yourself.


I was sure what she meant - her words were jumbled. read them.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> You even said to Yarnie you aren't sure what she is saying in this comment and then went on about your 60 yrs of crocheting. Maybe it's your comprehension that is the problem. Again, Yarnie was talking to LTL not YOU. Keep doing what you are doing. It's you that is making an arse of yourself.


Yarnie said""By the way if I can learn to crochet know you will and go beyond what I could every do"""

It takes quite a few goes at deciphering it, especially without inserting punctuation and words one thinks should go there.

Upon having read it a couple times, I take it to mean "by the way, if I can learn how to crochet, just/I know that you will, too. And you will go beyond anything I could do."

I tried to use as much of the original language as possible. Is this what she meant? Bc without presuming what words and punctuation she intended, it is rather confusing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

greythounds said:


> No such thing as Obamacare. It is the Affordable Care Act. Why can't news people and everyone use the correct term?


The President has said he likes the name "Obamacare."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I would probably do the same thing that I did to the 4th grade teacher who insisted that I eat school cafeteria spinach...vomit all over her shoes.


Shoes! Thanks for the idea. Those are easy to aim for.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> 58% is a clear majority. In addition, many people do not undeerstand that Hobby Lobby included the IUD, presently the most effective type of birth control, in their rejection of types of birth control


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 58% is 16 points above the the percentage who liked the opinion. That's a huge difference.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just so everyone on both sides know: I promised I wouldn't post on D and P. However, every once in awhile I check out what is being said -- especially this morning for some reason.
> she follows me around on the forum and here on our threads or she would not have known I posted my sweater. Likely on another thread I started talking about teaching a class in the fall.
> 
> One of the people who actually I quite like and have sent my condolences about the loss of her family member but who loves to dig at me, said
> ...


What an obvious display of envy! Theyarnlady doesn't seem to be much of a lady.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Yarnie said""By the way if I can learn to crochet know you will and go beyond what I could every do"""
> 
> It takes quite a few goes at deciphering it, especially without inserting punctuation and words one thinks should go there.
> 
> ...


Don't bother with it - I know what she meant and she knows what she meant.I was surprise, but now that I think about it so there is no need to defend me. As far as Solo is concerned, I don't worry about anything she says to me or about me. Lets let it go. thanks for your support. I appreciate it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This quote of Yarnie's that you have assigned to yourself was a reply to LTL . LTL is learning how to crochet and Yarnie was offering HER positive encouragement. It had absolutely NOTHING to do with you. Talk about a drama queen and her phobias.


That second sentence was written by Yarnie? Please, stop pulling all of our legs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Which need to be raised to a new level. At present you are drowning in the sewer.


Is this the kind of thing you want me to answer so you can cry "ABUSE"? Nobody was talking to you or even about you.

At least I refuse even to joke about hanging around with an obvious anti-Semite. You rush to her defense.

And btw, you never answered my question about how many refugee children you'd have come and stay in your trailer? Please, we in the sewer would like to hear what the trash has to say.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well aren't you the pot calling the kettle black. Tsk, Tsk.


Some of us disagree with Designer on certain subjects, and we've gotten into arguments.

You people, on the other hand, seem to adore the female Nazi in your midst.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

greythounds said:


> No such thing as Obamacare. It is the Affordable Care Act. Why can't news people and everyone use the correct term?







The Democrats, remember they were the * only* Congressional members who voted for the ACA in order to pass it, told everyone and referred to the law as Obamacare. That is, until it started its fatal slide, and then those same Dems told us it was the ACA. The President, Harry Reid, and Nancy Pelosi included (the three top Dems at the time) referred to it as Obamacare from the start (as did the DNC Chairwoman).

If you don't like what the Dems party leaders suggest and them then changing their minds, perhaps you should notify the Chairman of the DNC.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> You know that only if you were drowning right along side of her. Pot, meet kettle


Sorry, Cindy. Solow and I don't travel in the same sewers. Hers are home to anti-Semites, and the stench is too strong for me.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Some of us disagree with Designer on certain subjects, and we've gotten into arguments.
> 
> You people, on the other hand, seem to adore the female Nazi in your midst.


It's a ferocious whip she wields, PP, that KPG.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Yarnie said""By the way if I can learn to crochet know you will and go beyond what I could every do"""
> 
> It takes quite a few goes at deciphering it, especially without inserting punctuation and words one thinks should go there.
> 
> ...


NC, that sentence was a masterpiece of clarity compared to some of the things Yarnie writes. Then her "friends" all get together and claim she was being funny. I find her creations scary, as indicating something seriously wrong, but then I don't get the humor in word salad.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> It's a ferocious whip she wields, PP, that KPG.


But you should see the pink mustache.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But you should see the pink mustache.


Thanks anyway, you're so kind...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't bother with it - I know what she meant and she knows what she meant.I was surprise, but now that I think about it so there is no need to defend me. As far as Solo is concerned, I don't worry about anything she says to me or about me. Lets let it go. thanks for your support. I appreciate it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I am no fan of Designer1234, it is quite obvious that she is offering to assist a newbie improve skills. Just what does that have to do with phobias and being a drama queen?
Aren't you one of those "if you have nothing nice to say say nothing at all" folks?



soloweygirl said:


> This quote of Yarnie's that you have assigned to yourself was a reply to LTL . LTL is learning how to crochet and Yarnie was offering HER positive encouragement. It had absolutely NOTHING to do with you. Talk about a drama queen and her phobias.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> NC, that sentence was a masterpiece of clarity compared to some of the things Yarnie writes. Then her "friends" all get together and claim she was being funny. I find her creations scary, as indicating something seriously wrong, but then I don't get the humor in word salad.


Wouldn't that be due to emulation of the star, half time gov. Sarah Palin?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"NC, that sentence was a masterpiece of clarity compared to some of the things Yarnie writes. Then her "friends" all get together and claim she was being funny. I find her creations scary, as indicating something seriously wrong, but then I don't get the humor in word salad."

I think about Yarnie, too. Let us assume that some of the ladies there are PMing her and sort of watching over her. I suspect a problem also.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I am no fan of Designer1234, it is quite obvious that she is offering to assist a newbie improve skills. Just what does that have to do with phobias and being a drama queen?
> Aren't you one of those "if you have nothing nice to say say nothing at all" folks?


I am her favorite subject. thanks.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Hoity toity, KPG. And rather silly, as no one twisted or misquoted you in any way, much less myself.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I am not sure that rated a TY, however, as you know I call 'em as I see 'em. You're welcome.



Designer1234 said:


> I am her favorite subject. thanks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> NC, that sentence was a masterpiece of clarity compared to some of the things Yarnie writes. Then her "friends" all get together and claim she was being funny. I find her creations scary, as indicating something seriously wrong, but then I don't get the humor in word salad.


-------
PURL; It would answer why she wrote what she did. If that is the case I am sorry I took offense. Thanks for the heads up.

Solo I expect it from. She seems to have a special interest and it doesn't worry me a bit - I have no respect for her so what she says doesn't worry me.

It bothered me when yarnie brought up my work, and implied that I won't help anyone. oh well , it is done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I am not sure that rated a TY, however, as you know I call 'em as I see 'em. You're welcome.


No problem. As I am aware of your opinion, I was surprised you even joined in. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, guess who?

May I change the subject? I love Yarnie as a sister !


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder if you, (those on the left - progressive) don't use the term "anti-Semites" as freely as the term "racist" is used. Only if you don't have anything else to say. If you study the Real History of the United States you will find the biggest racists and anti-Semites are Democrats. The true Christians know that our Country will only survive if we are fully supporting Israel.
> 
> Israel is in passion of *their* land and it has never belonged to the Arabs (so-called Palestinians). They have been the interlopers.


I, personally, was referring to one person on D&P who has not only shown herself to be an anti-Semite but was suspended from KP. I made no reference to right or left, Rep. or Dem., or even Israel or Hamas. I meant only one person in particular.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder if you, (those on the left - progressive) don't use the term "anti-Semites" as freely as the term "racist" is used. Only if you don't have anything else to say. If you study the Real History of the United States you will find the biggest racists and anti-Semites are Democrats. The true Christians know that our Country will only survive if we are fully supporting Israel.
> 
> Israel is in passion of *their* land and it has never belonged to the Arabs (so-called Palestinians). They have been the interlopers.


You seem to think the antisemitism only goes back as far as the state of Israel and democrats. There were political parties as far back as the founding of this nation and antisemitism predates even that. There have been countless cases of "good Christians" not allowing Jews into eating and resting establishments, wouldn't rent to them, Jews couldn't even go to some colleges.

I have known many a "true Christian" who are, in fact, very antisemitic. I don't know who PP is talking about and will reserve judgement until I hear such nonsense, but I have gotten it my whole lifeAnd "true Christians", Jehovah Witnesses, and anyone else who believes that Armageddon comes with the plight of the Jews are for the destruction of Israel, essentially. You want the Jews there and in power bc your book says that your "messiah" will only come when they are there and destroyed. We don't believe in this and would rather not be swept up in that deranged logic. I appreciate that you believe we are entitled to the land by G-d and other sentiments regarding Israel, but if you are one of these "true Christians" who believes the part about Armageddon and the desolation of the Jews, it is hypocritical.

Antizionism is mainly a liberal concept in my experience. Antizionism is antisemitism, but antisemitism is not antizionism. Kinda like how pinkies on the foot are toes, but toes are not pinkies. Btw, can "true Christians" not be democrat?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You seem to think the antisemitism only goes back as far as the state of Israel and democrats. There were political parties as far back as the founding of this nation and antisemitism predates even that. There have been countless cases of "good Christians" not allowing Jews into eating and resting establishments, wouldn't rent to them, Jews couldn't even go to some colleges.
> 
> I have known many a "true Christian" who are, in fact, very antisemitic. I don't know who PP is talking about and will reserve judgement until I hear such nonsense, but I have gotten it my whole lifeAnd "true Christians", Jehovah Witnesses, and anyone else who believes that Armageddon comes with the plight of the Jews are for the destruction of Israel, essentially. You want the Jews there and in power bc your book says that your "messiah" will only come when they are there and destroyed. We don't believe in this and would rather not be swept up in that deranged logic. I appreciate that you believe we are entitled to the land by G-d and other sentiments regarding Israel, but if you are one of these "true Christians" who believes the part about Armageddon and the desolation of the Jews, it is hypocritical.
> 
> Antizionism is mainly a liberal concept in my experience. Antizionism is antisemitism, but antisemitism is not antizionism. Kinda like how pinkies on the foot are toes, but toes are not pinkies. Btw, can "true Christians" not be democrat?


Yes, there are a lot of us who are liberal. We, hopefully are not as narrow minded and in some cases hypocritical as some. I am not in anyway saying that all on D and P are hypocrites. I don't believe that.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, there are a lot of us who are liberal. We, hopefully are not as narrow minded and in some cases hypocritical as some.


And I think that's the difference. I have actually never experienced antisemitism from a liberal/democrat. Only self righteous, narrow minded Christians who tend to fall into the conservative/republican camp.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You seem to think the antisemitism only goes back as far as the state of Israel and democrats. There were political parties as far back as the founding of this nation and antisemitism predates even that. There have been countless cases of "good Christians" not allowing Jews into eating and resting establishments, wouldn't rent to them, Jews couldn't even go to some colleges.
> 
> I have known many a "true Christian" who are, in fact, very antisemitic. I don't know who PP is talking about and will reserve judgement until I hear such nonsense, but I have gotten it my whole lifeAnd "true Christians", Jehovah Witnesses, and anyone else who believes that Armageddon comes with the plight of the Jews are for the destruction of Israel, essentially. You want the Jews there and in power bc your book says that your "messiah" will only come when they are there and destroyed. We don't believe in this and would rather not be swept up in that deranged logic. I appreciate that you believe we are entitled to the land by G-d and other sentiments regarding Israel, but if you are one of these "true Christians" who believes the part about Armageddon and the desolation of the Jews, it is hypocritical.
> 
> Antizionism is mainly a liberal concept in my experience. Antizionism is antisemitism, but antisemitism is not antizionism. Kinda like how pinkies on the foot are toes, but toes are not pinkies. Btw, can "true Christians" not be democrat?


You said it, NC. Once the Temple is rebuilt in Jerusalem, then Israel can fend for herself.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> And I think that's the difference. I have actually never experienced antisemitism from a liberal/democrat. Only self righteous, narrow minded Christians who tend to fall into the conservative/republican camp.


Sadly that is what my sweet niece married and in 2 years he has driven a wedge in my family. He cannot even be subtle with his distain.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Sadly that is what my sweet niece married and in 2 years he has driven a wedge in my family. He cannot even be subtle with his distain.


It makes no sense to me. I'm sorry for you and your family that after all this time this still happens. Did she not know this about him?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> It makes no sense to me. I'm sorry for you and your family that after all this time this still happens. Did she not know this about him?


She is a born again and was determined to marry a man who was also. That was fine with me but he obviously comes with issues. I saw her last month and for one moment she gave me a long, long look. Don't think she is so happy. She is the least hateful person and she always called me her favorite aunt. When my daughter stayed over at their home for Thanksgiving, he was bashing me in front of her and I only met him briefly the year before. My daughter said she will never stay there again. Sad. But they live in another state and I have more immediate concerns.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> You said it, NC. Once the Temple is rebuilt in Jerusalem, then Israel can fend for herself.


Amen, sister!! And we will WIN! But when will that be? It's already been almost 2000 years... When will we have enough peace to get the chance?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> She is a born again and was determined to marry a man who was also. That was fine with me but he obviously comes with issues. I saw her last month and for one moment she gave me a long, long look. Don't think she is so happy. She is the least hateful person and she always called me her favorite aunt. When my daughter stayed over at their home for Thanksgiving, he was bashing me in front of her and I only met him briefly the year before. My daughter said she will never stay there again. Sad. But they live in another state and I have more immediate concerns.


That is very sad, I'm sorry.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Born-again fundamentalists can be so legalistic. All they need is to but their wives in burkhas, and they's be indistinguishable from fundamentalist Muslims.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Born-again fundamentalists can be so legalistic. All they need is to but their wives in burkhas, and they's be indistinguishable from fundamentalist Muslims.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Born-again fundamentalists can be so legalistic. All they need is to but their wives in burkhas, and they's be indistinguishable from fundamentalist Muslims.


maysmom
exactly.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, guess who?
> 
> May I change the subject? I love Yarnie as a sister !


That chocolate liberty is the best thing to come from the right in a long, long time. Is it Georgia? Florida? Indiana?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it shocking that someone professing at some time to be a friend would be so two-faced to write such things. Are they no better than this? How does one expect to have friends without being one?



Designer1234 said:


> Just so everyone on both sides know: I promised I wouldn't post on D and P. However, every once in awhile I check out what is being said -- especially this morning for some reason.
> she follows me around on the forum and here on our threads or she would not have known I posted my sweater. Likely on another thread I started talking about teaching a class in the fall.
> 
> One of the people who actually I quite like and have sent my condolences about the loss of her family member but who loves to dig at me, said
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight!


Good night Jane -- I hope you are feeling better. Where did those chocolate statues come from. interesting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Which need to be raised to a new level. At present you are drowning in the sewer.


<<<whispering.....You should know (about the sewer.)>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> You know that only if you were drowning right along side of her. Pot, meet kettle


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Cindy, you should do standup comedy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You even said to Yarnie you aren't sure what she is saying in this comment and then went on about your 60 yrs of crocheting. Maybe it's your comprehension that is the problem. Again, Yarnie was talking to LTL not YOU. Keep doing what you are doing. It's you that is making an arse of yourself.


 :evil: :evil: :evil: She doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is this the kind of thing you want me to answer so you can cry "ABUSE"? Nobody was talking to you or even about you.
> 
> At least I refuse even to joke about hanging around with an obvious anti-Semite. You rush to her defense.
> 
> And btw, you never answered my question about how many refugee children you'd have come and stay in your trailer? Please, we in the sewer would like to hear what the trash has to say.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, Cindy. Solow and I don't travel in the same sewers. Hers are home to anti-Semites, and the stench is too strong for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always thought janey and yarnine were related.



Janeway said:


> Hello, guess who?
> 
> May I change the subject? I love Yarnie as a sister !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does it have something to do with the Rapture?



joeysomma said:


> I wonder if you, (those on the left - progressive) don't use the term "anti-Semites" as freely as the term "racist" is used. Only if you don't have anything else to say. If you study the Real History of the United States you will find the biggest racists and anti-Semites are Democrats. The true Christians know that our Country will only survive if we are fully supporting Israel.
> 
> Israel is in passion of *their* land and it has never belonged to the Arabs (so-called Palestinians). They have been the interlopers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> You seem to think the antisemitism only goes back as far as the state of Israel and democrats. There were political parties as far back as the founding of this nation and antisemitism predates even that. There have been countless cases of "good Christians" not allowing Jews into eating and resting establishments, wouldn't rent to them, Jews couldn't even go to some colleges.
> 
> I have known many a "true Christian" who are, in fact, very antisemitic. I don't know who PP is talking about and will reserve judgement until I hear such nonsense, but I have gotten it my whole lifeAnd "true Christians", Jehovah Witnesses, and anyone else who believes that Armageddon comes with the plight of the Jews are for the destruction of Israel, essentially. You want the Jews there and in power bc your book says that your "messiah" will only come when they are there and destroyed. We don't believe in this and would rather not be swept up in that deranged logic. I appreciate that you believe we are entitled to the land by G-d and other sentiments regarding Israel, but if you are one of these "true Christians" who believes the part about Armageddon and the desolation of the Jews, it is hypocritical.
> 
> Antizionism is mainly a liberal concept in my experience. Antizionism is antisemitism, but antisemitism is not antizionism. Kinda like how pinkies on the foot are toes, but toes are not pinkies. Btw, can "true Christians" not be democrat?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does it have something to do with the Rapture?


I think if a group of Jews interprets something or someone as being anti-Semitic, it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep in touch with your niece somehow.



SQM said:


> She is a born again and was determined to marry a man who was also. That was fine with me but he obviously comes with issues. I saw her last month and for one moment she gave me a long, long look. Don't think she is so happy. She is the least hateful person and she always called me her favorite aunt. When my daughter stayed over at their home for Thanksgiving, he was bashing me in front of her and I only met him briefly the year before. My daughter said she will never stay there again. Sad. But they live in another state and I have more immediate concerns.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Born-again fundamentalists can be so legalistic. All they need is to but their wives in burkhas, and they's be indistinguishable from fundamentalist Muslims.


   Sad and embarrassing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there any stereotype you don't embrace?



Janeway said:


> Goodnight!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Easy rule of thumb.



cookiequeen said:


> I think if a group of Jews interprets something or someone as being anti-Semitic, it is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Easy rule of thumb.


I agree


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil: She doesn't know when to quit.


I look forward to Solo's posts, she says a lot of words that say nothing.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Keep in touch with your niece somehow.


Great advice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does it have something to do with the Rapture?


That or just the Second Coming. It can't happen until Israel is entirely in the hands of the Jews, and then the Jews either have to become Christian or they're treated very badly. I'm hoping for the Rapture because once they're all gone, we get to keep their stuff.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> That or just the Second Coming. It can't happen until Israel is entirely in the hands of the Jews, and then the Jews either have to become Christian or they're treated very badly. I'm hoping for the Rapture because once they're all gone, we get to keep their stuff.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I think all I want of theirs is their knitting and crochet stuff.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I think if a group of Jews interprets something or someone as being anti-Semitic, it is.


Most of the time, but not always. Some people have stronger "oy vey"-dar than others. (You know, like "gaydar.")


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Keep in touch with your niece somehow.


Can't. Her husband would absolutely not like it and I don't want to make her life hard with him. But thanks for the generous thought.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I think all I want of theirs is their knitting and crochet stuff.


You've got it! I wouldn't mind a car (with a trunk full of their knitting stuff).


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Funny how some people don't get that. 
If a football team has a name that a particular group finds offensive, it is. 
If some Christians so adhere to the outline laid out in the Holy Bible of the end times it is. 
If a person saying that the Holy Bible is a fairy tale is called offensive by a Fundamentalist, it is. 
If a Christian saying that everyone else is going to be barred from paradise is deemed offensive by a heathen, it is.

Maybe we should start one of those game so many on KP play.



cookiequeen said:


> I think if a group of Jews interprets something or someone as being anti-Semitic, it is.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Certainly, I am just like you are, only I show myself to the world -- do you??? Yep, I am one of the thousands on KP who show their work. I doubt you do any knitting or creative works, too busy being unkind and nasty. Would you like to see more? I will be happy to oblige.
> 
> Methinks there is some envy in your words??? I have been creating for years, lots of people 'adore' my work- yep, yep, yep.


Nope

I just don't have the desire or need to do that. I don't envy people, such an waste of energy. To envy someone smacks of class envy to me, which is way of thinking that is pitiful. The need to be adored sounds like narcissism, and that is not a trait I admire. I have all I need and a few wants on my 'bucket list', but it would be okay if they were never achieved or received. I will admit that my Estonian shawl, knit with size two needles out of cashmere is my favorite project. But for now I am working on lace curtains, and starting my Christmas gifts. I am also working on spinning Romney fiber from my friend's sheep to make a Guernsey sweater over the winter. I already have about 500 yards plied up and washed, but will have to spin up more over the summer. I am also spinning up some merino top which is Tartan Green to change things up, and want to make a shawl out of it for my daughter. I have about 500 yards of that plied up too.

So I am not envious of your work. I do appreciate the felted pictures you have done because I know how much time I have spent on felting projects. Other than that I have too much on my plate to be envious of others


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Read it -- Solo, truth is not part of your vocabulary. Yarnie knows, and I know who she was talking to. stay out of it. Your opinion just makes me know I am doing the right thing whatever I do. As long as you cry and worry about my actions, I know I am doing okay.


Solo was correct, and you decided that it was all about you. I do not know how to crochet, and have finally found a project that I want to do for my son that is a stars and stripes afghan for my son for Christmas. My friend is going to help me and Yarnie offered to help me too.

It is not all about you. But if that is a fantasy that makes you happy go for it


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

brag·gart
/&#712;brag&#601;rt/ 
noun
a person who boasts about achievements or possessions.
synonyms:	boaster, bragger, swaggerer, egotist, big head, loudmouth; More


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil: She doesn't know when to quit.


Chuckle-- takes some doing! Keeps her busy and makes her feel better !!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> You said it, NC. Once the Temple is rebuilt in Jerusalem, then Israel can fend for herself.


Israel has pretty much always had to fend for herself. She has no loyal and reliable allies to join in the fray. If the US were to propose strategy to defend Israel it would take until the end of time for Congress to pass any measures to effect such help.

Have you heard the old saw about Congress? You know what the prefix "pro" means. You know what the prefix "con" means. You know what progress refers to. Extrapolate to explain then what Congress means.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Solo was correct, and you decided that it was all about you. I do not know how to crochet, and have finally found a project that I want to do for my son that is a stars and stripes afghan for my son for Christmas. My friend is going to help me and Yarnie offered to help me too.
> 
> It is not all about you. But if that is a fantasy that makes you happy go for it


But somehow you and your little sorority tend to make it all about Shirley. The put downs, the insults, the fabrications about her honesty, the little ugly word games you mean girls play.

Shirley has the right to defend herself against your fractiousness. Her friends have the right to stand beside her in unity and with respect.

I am so happy for all of you that you are so talented and productive. Bless all your dear little hearts.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

So the Iron Dome, which has saved so many lives, counts for nothing?



MarilynKnits said:


> Israel has pretty much always had to fend for herself. She has no loyal and reliable allies to join in the fray. If the US were to propose strategy to defend Israel it would take until the end of time for Congress to pass any measures to effect such help.
> 
> Have you heard the old saw about Congress? You know what the prefix "pro" means. You know what the prefix "con" means. You know what progress refers to. Extrapolate to explain then what Congress means.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Chuckle-- takes some doing! Keeps her busy and makes her feel better !!! :shock: :shock:


Now, that's the spirit! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> But somehow you and your little sorority tend to make it all about Shirley. The put downs, the insults, the fabrications about her honesty, the little ugly word games you mean girls play.
> 
> Shirley has the right to defend herself against your fractiousness. Her friends have the right to stand beside her in unity and with respect.
> 
> I am so happy for all of you that you are so talented and productive. Bless all your dear little hearts.


Thank you Marilyn- I seem to bother them all a bit. Not sure why but so be it. You are a good friend and I know it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Israel has pretty much always had to fend for herself. She has no loyal and reliable allies to join in the fray. If the US were to propose strategy to defend Israel it would take until the end of time for Congress to pass any measures to effect such help.
> 
> Have you heard the old saw about Congress? You know what the prefix "pro" means. You know what the prefix "con" means. You know what progress refers to. Extrapolate to explain then what Congress means.


MarilynKnits
Excuse me but has the USA not supported Israel for ages? It goes into Billions by now. If you are looking for our Military to assist, I am totally against it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I think if a group of Jews interprets something or someone as being anti-Semitic, it is.


 :thumbup:

Centuries of bad treatment give them special instincts. It is like racism in the States -- If they feel it , it is there.

It is such a shame.

I will have to give some thought to posting about a conversation I had with a Jewish Friend when we were in Arizona. It opened my very pro Jewish eyes. Not sure whether this is the place as I have never really discussed it before. Will think about it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> Excuse me but has the USA not supported Israel for ages? It goes into Billions by now.


Money so well spent.

Interesting avatar. Please tell us about it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> Excuse me but has the USA not supported Israel for ages? It goes into Billions by now.


I agree with Huck Marilyn. I think that the US has supported Israel since it became a State.

The US is in a place right now where nothing can be accomplished and where the US has many problems of its own, so you are correct in that regard, but not because of lack of willingness in my opinion. The US is in the midst of a crisis in my opinion and I just hope somehow they get back on track and start working at least in a parallel way, but it sure doesn't seem possible if these threads are an example.

Just an outsider's feelings.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Money so well spent.
> 
> Interesting avatar. Please tell us about it.


SQM
one of my Dolls.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> one of my Dolls.


Your dolls are outstanding, HUCK. you are very creative.

Hmm, wonder if you would consider teaching a class once my life is back to normal and I can start up the workshops again. I think it would be well received indeed. I have you marked down as a possible, in my little black book.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> Excuse me but has the USA not supported Israel for ages? It goes into Billions by now. If you are looking for our Military to assist, I am totally against it.


I don't think Israel needs or wants "boots on the ground" from the US. What Israel does need is unabashed and vocal support in their very existence as well as economic support so far as their exports are concerned. 
I am always very happy when I find something that I am looking for that comes from Israel. I just don't shop enough to make any difference. Last one was when I realized that I didn't really want to be putting a product of China in my mouth to brush my teeth. HAHAHA, toothbrushes from Israel. So I stocked up and took some to the food pantry. <shrug> Better than nothing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Your dolls are outstanding, HUCK. you are very creative.
> 
> Hmm, wonder if you would consider teaching a class once my life is back to normal and I can start up the workshops again. I think it would be well received indeed. I have you marked down as a possible, in my little black book.


Designer1234
Thank you for the compliment. This doll I did not make but made others, some in porcelain and others from various materials. I might give you a hand. I shall show some pictures in a few days. My main computer is being checked out right now and this one I use for certain things only. Usually not even KP, mostly for knitting and embroidery functions.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

It IS money well spent.



SQM said:


> Money so well spent.
> 
> Interesting avatar. Please tell us about it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I don't think Israel needs or wants "boots on the ground" from the US. What Israel does need is unabashed and vocal support in their very existence as well as economic support so far as their exports are concerned.
> I am always very happy when I find something that I am looking for that comes from Israel. I just don't shop enough to make any difference. Last one was when I realized that I didn't really want to be putting a product of China in my mouth to brush my teeth. HAHAHA, toothbrushes from Israel. So I stocked up and took some to the food pantry. <shrug> Better than nothing.


Knitanon : I agree - we need to let people know that we support them, l00%. Every time someone stands up and is counted, it helps.

It is a very bad situation. I think Hamas uses its own citizens. The Palestinians have been pawns in the fight against Israel since Israel was formed. First the Mufti of Jerusalem and those who turned the displaced people away, like Egypt. They have no where to go. That is a fact. They are a useful tool for Hamas and they don't care about the people who die. That is not the fault of Israel.

I find it interesting to read the discussions of the group here who are Jewish. I have learned a lot and will continue to learn. I am aware of my feelings which might be surface feelings, but they are true. I am sure some Jews would not agree with me, others might agree and feel that I do have a fairly good handle on the situation. It doesn't matter, as with all that I have learned about different things in my life, it is my experiences and only mine that have solidified how I feel about a lot of subjects. I admire and support Israel, always have since it became a State, and always will.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Sounds like that is pretty much where I am. We all learn and develop more empathy all the time. 
I think that I understand the connection to Israel as much as anyone can who has no recent roots in any other nation and is a mongrel; Jewish in a past life, perhaps.



Designer1234 said:


> Knitanon : I agree - we need to let people know that we support them, l00%. Every time someone stands up and is counted, it helps.
> 
> It is a very bad situation. I think Hamas uses its own citizens. The Palestinians have been pawns in the fight against Israel since Israel was formed. First the Mufti of Jerusalem and those who turned the displaced people away, like Egypt. They have no where to go. That is a fact. They are a useful tool for Hamas and they don't care about the people who die. That is not the fault of Israel.
> 
> I find it interesting to read the discussions of the group here who are Jewish. I have learned a lot and will continue to learn. I am aware of my feelings which might be surface feelings, but they are true. I am sure some Jews would not agree with me, others might agree and feel that I do have a fairly good handle on the situation. It doesn't matter, as with all that I have learned about different things in my life, it is my experiences and only mine that have solidified how I feel about a lot of subjects. I admire and support Israel, always have since it became a State, and always will.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nope
> 
> I just don't have the desire or need to do that. I don't envy people, such an waste of energy. To envy someone smacks of class envy to me, which is way of thinking that is pitiful. The need to be adored sounds like narcissism, and that is not a trait I admire. I have all I need and a few wants on my 'bucket list', but it would be okay if they were never achieved or received. I will admit that my Estonian shawl, knit with size two needles out of cashmere is my favorite project. But for now I am working on lace curtains, and starting my Christmas gifts. I am also working on spinning Romney fiber from my friend's sheep to make a Guernsey sweater over the winter. I already have about 500 yards plied up and washed, but will have to spin up more over the summer. I am also spinning up some merino top which is Tartan Green to change things up, and want to make a shawl out of it for my daughter. I have about 500 yards of that plied up too.
> 
> So I am not envious of your work. I do appreciate the felted pictures you have done because I know how much time I have spent on felting projects. Other than that I have too much on my plate to be envious of others


But not too much to brag about your projects.

Seriously, that's an impressive list of work. It probably keeps you interested and happy. (No, that's not a backhanded - or backdoor - anything. It's simply an observation.)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
I went to another computer and here two pictures of a doll I made and dressed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> brag·gart
> /ˈbragərt/
> noun
> a person who boasts about achievements or possessions.
> synonyms:	boaster, bragger, swaggerer, egotist, big head, loudmouth; More


What's the "More"?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> But somehow you and your little sorority tend to make it all about Shirley. The put downs, the insults, the fabrications about her honesty, the little ugly word games you mean girls play.
> 
> Shirley has the right to defend herself against your fractiousness. Her friends have the right to stand beside her in unity and with respect.
> 
> I am so happy for all of you that you are so talented and productive. Bless all your dear little hearts.


Little, yes. Teensy weensy hearts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe LOLL would be better. Nowhere on KP is safe from prying eyes, but this thread is chock full of them.



Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Centuries of bad treatment give them special instincts. It is like racism in the States -- If they feel it , it is there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I don't think Israel needs or wants "boots on the ground" from the US. What Israel does need is unabashed and vocal support in their very existence as well as economic support so far as their exports are concerned.
> I am always very happy when I find something that I am looking for that comes from Israel. I just don't shop enough to make any difference. Last one was when I realized that I didn't really want to be putting a product of China in my mouth to brush my teeth. HAHAHA, toothbrushes from Israel. So I stocked up and took some to the food pantry. <shrug> Better than nothing.


What Israel needs most is an end to the academic boycotts and the economic divestments. It needs more people like you. (Well, we all do.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I went to another computer and here two pictures of a doll I made and dressed.


Did you make the head? or do you buy parts and put them together? It's a beauty, however it got here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> It IS money well spent.


Knitanon
no doubt about that BUT as a Taxpayer I like to get a little credit for it rather than a scolding like: ".. fail to support ..." etc. NEVER has the USA turned away from Israel.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But not too much to brag about your projects.
> 
> Seriously, that's an impressive list of work. It probably keeps you interested and happy. (No, that's not a backhanded - or backdoor - anything. It's simply an observation.)


Actually, I agree with you Purl. I think LTL is very talented and that is not sarcasm. I have heard of her work and seen some of it. Believe it or not I have her on my list to contact her to see if she would teach for us. A bit ironic. I doubt she would accept the offer as she has strong feelings about me.

She does lots of different types of work and it is interesting that we have that in common.

That is her loss in a way as the teachers on KP have gained so much experiences, mainly because it is so much fun to share your knowledge. Some have never taught before and didn't think they could. It opened new doors.

I don't think there is really a problem being proud that you can share ideas, or proud of your work. Obviously it is a good weapon but that is okay. As I learned when I was a child - "Sticks and stones" - and sometimes it is easy to over react and take it personally. But we shouldn't when it is said so that we will take it personally, to be hurtful.

While I am throwing out compliments. Janeway is very very talented and does beautiful work too. No sarcasm there Jane -- it is the truth. There are quite a few talented ladies on D and P. I can't begrudge them their joy and their talent as it has brought me so much joy in my life. I imagine it does for them too.

Too bad some use it as a club. But then that is up to each of us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> no doubt about that BUT as a Taxpayer I like to get a little credit for it rather than a scolding like: ".. fail to support ..." etc. NEVER has the USA turned away from Israel.


You've clearly never been to Israel. Politeness and gratitude are rarities. Patience, too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you make the head? or do you buy parts and put them together? It's a beauty, however it got here.[/quote
> 
> Poor Purl
> made everything from scratch. Of course bought eyes, hair and fabric.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you. 
You are right. HAHAHAAA, not about needing more of me, but, the lifting of restrictions. I didn't get it the first time around. Then I had a convo with my brother who is much more connected to the academic world. He agreed with you immediately. 
I had to figure if two such bright people thought the same I needed to investigate more thoroughly...



Poor Purl said:


> What Israel needs most is an end to the academic boycotts and the economic divestments. It needs more people like you. (Well, we all do.)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That or just the Second Coming. It can't happen until Israel is entirely in the hands of the Jews, and then the Jews either have to become Christian or they're treated very badly. I'm hoping for the Rapture because once they're all gone, we get to keep their stuff.


I doubt you'd want it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> made everything from scratch. Of course bought eyes, hair and fabric.


It really is beautiful. The face is adorable.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I only wish that I could pay enough in taxes to feel that I really contribute. My pittance goes to SNAP. ;-)



Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> no doubt about that BUT as a Taxpayer I like to get a little credit for it rather than a scolding like: ".. fail to support ..." etc. NEVER has the USA turned away from Israel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I doubt you'd want it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lots of acrylic?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Sounds like that is pretty much where I am. We all learn and develop more empathy all the time.
> I think that I understand the connection to Israel as much as anyone can who has no recent roots in any other nation and is a mongrel; Jewish in a past life, perhaps.


I have wondered whether I was, but my influence was from my childhood and knowing a lot of Jewish young people in school, and seeing the reactions to the ovens at the end of the war. In one case of a friend her whole family was killed in the concentration camps. They had planned to come here but didn't get out in time.

You are not a mongrel, you are an American and proud of it I hope. You must be or you would not be here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Lots of acrylic?


I use a lot of acrylic. I like acrylic- lasts well and is tough. Seems fitting.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Israel has pretty much always had to fend for herself. She has no loyal and reliable allies to join in the fray. If the US were to propose strategy to defend Israel it would take until the end of time for Congress to pass any measures to effect such help.
> 
> Have you heard the old saw about Congress? You know what the prefix "pro" means. You know what the prefix "con" means. You know what progress refers to. Extrapolate to explain then what Congress means.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

To all of what you said.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Lots of acrylic?


Maybe made in China.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I use a lot of acrylic. I like acrylic- lasts well and is tough. Seems fitting.


Good acrylic, acrylic that is soft and evenly-spun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Good acrylic, acrylic that is soft and evenly-spun.


right on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:



> But somehow you and your little sorority tend to make it all about Shirley. The put downs, the insults, the fabrications about her honesty, the little ugly word games you mean girls play.
> 
> Shirley has the right to defend herself against your fractiousness. Her friends have the right to stand beside her in unity and with respect.
> 
> I am so happy for all of you that you are so talented and productive. Bless all your dear little hearts.


Shirley made it about Shirley, no one else.

It's time for you to comprehend the posts of your BFFs. They and you are the same little mean girls you claim we are. To use your words, Yarnie has the right to defend herself and we, her friends, have the right to stand by her. It's time for you to get down off your pedestal before the truth knocks you off.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shirley made it about Shirley, no one else.
> 
> It's time for you to comprehend the posts of your BFFs. They and you are the same little mean girls you claim we are. To use your words, Yarnie has the right to defend herself and we, her friends, have the right to stand by her. It's time for you to get down off your pedestal before the truth knocks you off.


Ladies, don't bother answering her. no point and it just feeds her nastiness. I seem to be her favorite flavor of the week. Not to worry!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies, don't bother answering her. no point and it just feeds her nastiness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shirley made it about Shirley, no one else.
> 
> It's time for you to comprehend the posts of your BFFs. They and you are the same little mean girls you claim we are. To use your words, Yarnie has the right to defend herself and we, her friends, have the right to stand by her. It's time for you to get down off your pedestal before the truth knocks you off.


Dear solo- watch it - you are starting to repeat yourself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shirley made it about Shirley, no one else.
> 
> It's time for you to comprehend the posts of your BFFs. They and you are the same little mean girls you claim we are. To use your words, Yarnie has the right to defend herself and we, her friends, have the right to stand by her. It's time for you to get down off your pedestal before the truth knocks you off.


Quite a threat, from someone who doesn't know the difference between truth and trash.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies, don't bother answering her. no point and it just feeds her nastiness.


Sorry, I didn't see the "please don't feed the animals' nastiness" sign before I posted. I fed it. Now maybe she'll go away and sleep it off.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, I didn't see the "please don't feed the animals' nastiness" sign before I posted. I fed it. Now maybe she'll go away and sleep it off.


Won't make a difference either way. Gives her something to obsess over.'


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is this the kind of thing you want me to answer so you can cry "ABUSE"? Nobody was talking to you or even about you.
> 
> At least I refuse even to joke about hanging around with an obvious anti-Semite. You rush to her defense.
> 
> And btw, you never answered my question about how many refugee children you'd have come and stay in your trailer? Please, we in the sewer would like to hear what the trash has to say.


Since when does nobody talking to or about you stop you from spewing your opinion?

She's not an anti-semite. You are just looking for something to falsely pin on her. You are becoming as paranoid as Jessie Jackson and Al Sharton. They see racists everywhere and you anti-Semitism, mostly where it doesn't exist.

Did you answer my question? I already gave my answer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since when does nobody talking to or about you stop you from spewing your opinion?
> 
> She's not an anti-semite. You are just looking for something to falsely pin on her. You are becoming as paranoid as Jessie Jackson and Al Sharton. They see racists everywhere and you anti-Semitism, mostly where it doesn't exist.
> 
> Did you answer my question? I already gave my answer.


changed my mind


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies, don't bother answering her. no point and it just feeds her nastiness. I seem to be her favorite flavor of the week. Not to worry!


Designer1234
I too like acrylic, it keeps its shape because of the memory it has and is very durable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Since when does nobody talking to or about you stop you from spewing your opinion?
> 
> She's not an anti-semite. You are just looking for something to falsely pin on her. You are becoming as paranoid as Jessie Jackson and Al Sharton. They see racists everywhere and you anti-Semitism, mostly where it doesn't exist.
> 
> Did you answer my question? I already gave my answer.


soloweygirl
enjoy yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It really is beautiful. The face is adorable.


Poor Purl
Thank you. Blew up a head before this one came out perfect. It takes a little patience. Did 7 different ones and that was it, moved on to learn something else, glass painting. Hobbies are my way of guarding against stress.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, friends, I am heading out in a few minutes to see 
"Wicked' I am really looking forward to it. Going with a friend and it will be great I know. 

Last show I saw was Cats, 3 times. Enjoyed every second. Likely will enjoy this one too. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Thank you. Blew up a head before this one came out perfect. It takes a little patience. Did 7 different ones and that was it, moved on to learn something else, glass painting. Hobbies are my way of guarding against stress.


It really does help doesn't it . You are very talented.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It really does help doesn't it . You are very talented.


have you ever done stained glass? you need a place but it is very satisfying. Also painting is satisfying.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Sounds like that is pretty much where I am. We all learn and develop more empathy all the time.
> I think that I understand the connection to Israel as much as anyone can who has no recent roots in any other nation and is a mongrel; Jewish in a past life, perhaps.


If you are very smart, you were a Jew in a past life.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I went to another computer and here two pictures of a doll I made and dressed.


What do you mean that you made the dolls? Did you make the head? It is splendid.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

If? If? Sheesh!
If we are going with stereotypes I may have used up all the smart prior to this. Never know.



SQM said:


> If you are very smart, you were a Jew in a past life.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> What do you mean that you made the dolls? Did you make the head? It is splendid.


SQM
Yes, I made the whole doll. Bisque pieces in a Kiln, the rest was sewn. Some dolls I made totally bisque.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> Yes, I made the whole doll. Bisque pieces in a Kiln, the rest was sewn. Some dolls I made totally bisque.


Amazing. How did you learn all this? That doll was incredible.

And you were a professional pilot too??? What can't you do?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> have you ever done stained glass? you need a place but it is very satisfying. Also painting is satisfying.


Designer1234
here some early pieces of the stained glass I made.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
here a couple more


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Amazing. How did you learn all this? That doll was incredible.
> 
> And you were a professional pilot too??? What can't you do?


SQM
I am a Pilot and many other things. I just like to tinker. I learned doll making from my Pilot Instructor. He also made the most incredible Doll Houses. Some are in a Doll Museum.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Funny how some people don't get that.
> If a football team has a name that a particular group finds offensive, it is.
> If some Christians so adhere to the outline laid out in the Holy Bible of the end times it is.
> If a person saying that the Holy Bible is a fairy tale is called offensive by a Fundamentalist, it is.
> ...


I don't quite agree. I think that there are plenty of things people take offense to which isn't necessary. Too many people nowadays have too thin of skin or are looking for racism where there isn't any. Also, just bc something is "offensive", doesn't make it racist.

People also take things out of context and attach distorted meanings to things. For example: yesterday I didn't understand what you were saying and I took minor offense to it. We all do it, even if there was nothing "offensive" about the statement.

I do agree that the people within a group are the best judges of what is offensive. Who else is? But I think that certain people make things about "race" when it has nothing to do with the equation.

I also think that we waste so much time, energy, and resources combating "racism" and "offense", when there are more important things; like the environment, education, the economy, energy crises... The list goes on. Someone's "hurt feelings" are nothing compared to the problems that affect all of us.

I have to stress that I KNOW that racism and bigotry are very much alive and well today. I think that "freedom of speech" should be limited to "except when it perpetuates hatred, violence, or panic." I know that it already does include panic, you can't shout "fire" in a crowded theater, etc, but people can be panicked thinking that a certain group of people are a certain way, and thus treat them with hostility or try to change the laws in order to "protect" themselves; like putting the Americans who just HAPPENED to be of Japanese descent into camps during WWII. These Americans lived in fear simply bc of where their ancestor's came from, regardless of how many generations they had been here. They lost everything and most of them didn't get it back.

Yes, I know words can hurt beyond anything, but there are so many things said that should just bounce off the skin, that shouldn't even REACH or are aimed at the skin, but we let them cut very deep. It's almost as if people are groomed nowadays TO take offense to things.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> here a couple more


Oh, Huck, they're GORGEOUS,!! Truly! You are very talented. Everything you have shown is A+++++++ work.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I am a Pilot and many other things. I just like to tinker. I learned doll making from my Pilot Instructor. He also made the most incredible Doll Houses. Some are in a Doll Museum.


I'm with SQM, is there anything you CANT do? You are marvelous, darling, simply marvelous!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't recall saying a word about racism. 
Your whole screed seems a bit odd after your positions yesterday. 


Natureschampion said:


> I don't quite agree. I think that there are plenty of things people take offense to which isn't necessary. Too many people nowadays have too thin of skin or are looking for racism where there isn't any. Also, just bc something is "offensive", doesn't make it racist.
> 
> People also take things out of context and attach distorted meanings to things. For example: yesterday I didn't understand what you were saying and I took minor offense to it. We all do it, even if there was nothing "offensive" about the statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> I don't recall saying a word about racism.
> Your whole screed seems a bit odd after your positions yesterday.


I was also referring to the comment PP made and that of whoever she had replied to when they said "you see "racism" and "anti semitism" in everything." I do not know how to put multiple quotes in one comment. Some of the examples you used were of those who cried "racism" as well, so I thought it was implied. "Antisemitism" is racism. You said that not many people know that "who is better to say what antisemitism is than a Jew?" so I went off that too.

What position are you referring to? I said a lot yesterday, lol! I approach things on a "circumstantial" basis. Most things are not black and white.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since when does nobody talking to or about you stop you from spewing your opinion?
> 
> She's not an anti-semite. You are just looking for something to falsely pin on her. You are becoming as paranoid as Jessie Jackson and Al Sharton. They see racists everywhere and you anti-Semitism, mostly where it doesn't exist.
> 
> Did you answer my question? I already gave my answer.


Yes, I answered your question several pages back. KPG also answered it for me, but her grasp of my situation is hardly realistic.

About the rest, check your PMs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> If you are very smart, you were a Jew in a past life.


Thanks. This only goes to reinforce the anti-Semite's claim that Jews are White Supremacists.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> here some early pieces of the stained glass I made.


My brother-in-law started doing stained glass a couple of years ago and spends all his spare time on it now. He copies his from pictures - not as creative as you - but he has a good eye for color.

I love that fox. I like the others, but I LOVE the fox.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

It is difficult to have a serious conversation if the perspective of one of the participants is going to change from one day to the next. 
I used 4 different examples that may prove offensive, you seem to have inferred that I was talking about the Washingtone Redskins, I didn't name any particular type of offense there, the other three were religion based. One was very difficult to discern as I must have edited and either taken too much out or left too much in. 
On particular thing that seemed to bother you yesterday was that Americans seem swayed by the underdog status of the Palestinians in the face of of the State of Israel which seemed to be offensive because Israel should be recognized to have a right to defend the citizens there. This is a shift, of course, since back in the bad old days one of the things in Israel's favor was that this place that was taking in and all who were interested in living there and all who were pushed out of other habitats were considered the underdogs and that was part of the reason that new nation state was given so much support. 
That is what so many young liberals seem to be unaware of, it is really the state of Israel who is at the mercy of so many others.



Natureschampion said:


> I was also referring to the comment PP made and that of whoever she had replied to when they said "you see "racism" and "anti semitism" in everything." I do not know how to put multiple quotes in one comment. Some of the examples you used were of those who cried "racism" as well, so I thought it was implied. "Antisemitism" is racism. You said that not many people know that "who is better to say what antisemitism is than a Jew?" so I went off that too.
> 
> What position are you referring to? I said a lot yesterday, lol! I approach things on a "circumstantial" basis. Most things are not black and white.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I can fly, too. 
My broom is in the shop at the moment, though. 
Oh, that reminds me I need to get my owner's manual so I can look up how to install a new brake light.



SQM said:


> Amazing. How did you learn all this? That doll was incredible.
> 
> And you were a professional pilot too??? What can't you do?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> I can fly, too.
> My broom is in the shop at the moment, though.
> Oh, that reminds me I need to get my owner's manual so I can look up how to install a new brake light.


Knitanon
employ some Fireflies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> If you are very smart, you were a Jew in a past life.


SQM
I know you did not mean to offend anyone, I come from some pretty smart stock and we have not discovered any Jewish Ancestors in our Family research.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> It is difficult to have a serious conversation if the perspective of one of the participants is going to change from one day to the next.
> I used 4 different examples that may prove offensive, you seem to have inferred that I was talking about the Washingtone Redskins, I didn't name any particular type of offense there, the other three were religion based. One was very difficult to discern as I must have edited and either taken too much out or left too much in.
> On particular thing that seemed to bother you yesterday was that Americans seem swayed by the underdog status of the Palestinians in the face of of the State of Israel which seemed to be offensive because Israel should be recognized to have a right to defend the citizens there. This is a shift, of course, since back in the bad old days one of the things in Israel's favor was that this place that was taking in and all who were interested in living there and all who were pushed out of other habitats were considered the underdogs and that was part of the reason that new nation state was given so much support.
> That is what so many young liberals seem to be unaware of, it is really the state of Israel who is at the mercy of so many others.


None of my perspectives have changed in the least. 
No, you are right that you did not specify the Washington Redskins, but why else would you use that example? Every example you used pertains to something specific and current. And the groups that do get offended by these things do, more often than not, cry "racism". This conversation also started out on the subject of racism and antisemitism, which I believe that antisemitism is racism. You see, Judaism is not only a religion or beliefs. It is also an ethnicity. Except in cases where neither parent was from a Jewish line, all Jews share DNA, regardless of where their family ended up.

The reason why Americans find everything so offensive even if it doesn't pertain to them and why they favor the Palestinians is the same. Israel is not the underdog bc she is so strong. And even if she was 80 years ago, a lot has changed since then.

I am quite aware of the history of Israel and her place in the world. Israel was made a nation not bc she was the underdog. The European nations wanted to ease their conscience and make "reparations" for the atrocities of the Holocaust and not doing anything when they were first made aware of the situation. The UN was VERY careless in dividing the territories up between the Palestinians and the Jews. The way the territories are laid out is one thing that keeps the fighting going and makes it harder to accomplish things. Harry Truman first stated that he would not get involved. When he finally did, his intentions were not so pure. He was more interested in the Russians getting their hands on oil in the Middle East. Israel IS at the mercy of everyone else, but this is bc she was put and kept in that place.

I fail to see how my perspective has changed one bit.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I was also referring to the comment PP made and that of whoever she had replied to when they said "you see "racism" and "anti semitism" in everything." I do not know how to put multiple quotes in one comment. Some of the examples you used were of those who cried "racism" as well, so I thought it was implied. "Antisemitism" is racism. You said that not many people know that "who is better to say what antisemitism is than a Jew?" so I went off that too.
> 
> What position are you referring to? I said a lot yesterday, lol! I approach things on a "circumstantial" basis. Most things are not black and white.


I am the one who made a comment the other day about anti-Semitism. I was just saying that the people to judge whether something is anti-semitic are Jews. For me, a non-Jew, to say what Jews find either offensive or anti-Semitic may not be what Jews find to be so. I don't think it's for me to say that Shifra who is a Jew is being thin-skinned when Peggy lets loose with what I think may be an anti-Semitic slur. If Shifra thinks it is, that's good enough for me. Then PP replied that it may not always be so. Shifra may be particularly sensitive. I think that's how it went, nu?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh, Huck, they're GORGEOUS,!! Truly! You are very talented. Everything you have shown is A+++++++ work.


Naturechampion
Thank you, very kind. I am trying hard to become as multifaceted as my Parents.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If I used the word "goyishe" in front of Peggy when I was relating my example would that be frowned upon?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> Thank you, very kind. I am trying hard to become as multifaceted as my Parents.


Huck, your work is exquisite, and I learned a little when I had to Google "bisque." I thought it was just soup, but I knew you couldn't be using baked soup for a doll's head!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> employ some Fireflies.


Perfect solution.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know that many fireflies, maybe a fairy or two?


Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> employ some Fireflies.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Not even a jello mold?



cookiequeen said:


> Huck, your work is exquisite, and I learned a little when I had to Google "bisque." I thought it was just soup, but I knew you couldn't be using baked soup for a doll's head!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I know you did not mean to offend anyone, I come from some pretty smart stock and we have not discovered any Jewish Ancestors in our Family research.


It even offends me, and all my ancestors were Jewish.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

We are very hot again today in California. Not as bad as yesterday, though, and not the high humidity present in other places. It's uncomfortable for sleeping, though.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It even offends me, and all my ancestors were Jewish.


She wasn't just being smart-alecky? That's how I took it, but it could be offensive.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> Excuse me but has the USA not supported Israel for ages? It goes into Billions by now. If you are looking for our Military to assist, I am totally against it.


Of course the US has supported Israel in many ways. However, as much as I am emotionally invested in Israel, I am against our military assisting any other country with American military going in on the ground or in the air. I am against what is happening in Iraq and the other countries where we have sent our people and I would be a hypocrite if I even thought we should send people to Israel.

Of course, many American young men are going there voluntarily as private individuals, many of whom have family there, to defend our historic homeland. But I also think Israel is one of the few countries which, when we send them arms, will not eventually turn them against Americans.

It is as we all realize an extremely complex situation. Hamas seems to have the PR advantage. They put their people at risk then play the pity card when their people are killed and injured. If they cared about their people, civilians who do not deserve to be cannon fodder, they would use their tunnels as shelters and they would not instigate retaliatory strikes. And the news media plays into their hands. We should all be horrified by women and children being killed. But we should be even more horrified that their own leadership is using them as political pawns.

The Israeli try to warn civilians that they will be striking in a certain area and for them to get to someplace safe. But the Palestinian leadership and Hamas appear to have made sure there is no place safe for these innocent and beleaguered people.

Sorry it has taken me all day to get this answer, but it has been a busy day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I am the one who made a comment the other day about anti-Semitism. I was just saying that the people to judge whether something is anti-semitic are Jews. For me, a non-Jew, to say what Jews find either offensive or anti-Semitic may not be what Jews find to be so. I don't think it's for me to say that Shifra who is a Jew is being thin-skinned when Peggy lets loose with what I think may be an anti-Semitic slur. If Shifra thinks it is, that's good enough for me. Then PP replied that it may not always be so. Shifra may be particularly sensitive. I think that's how it went, nu?


Oh, if I'd known you were talking about Shifra ... she's never wrong. But yes, I did say that some Jews are more thin-skinned than others.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

You said this... 
"What position are you referring to? I said a lot yesterday, lol! I approach things on a "circumstantial" basis. Most things are not black and white."
Perhaps I am mistaken, that indicates shifting perspectives to me.



Natureschampion said:


> None of my perspectives have changed in the least.
> No, you are right that you did not specify the Washington Redskins, but why else would you use that example? Every example you used pertains to something specific and current. And the groups that do get offended by these things do, more often than not, cry "racism". This conversation also started out on the subject of racism and antisemitism, which I believe that antisemitism is racism. You see, Judaism is not only a religion or beliefs. It is also an ethnicity. Except in cases where neither parent was from a Jewish line, all Jews share DNA, regardless of where their family ended up.
> 
> The reason why Americans find everything so offensive even if it doesn't pertain to them and why they favor the Palestinians is the same. Israel is not the underdog bc she is so strong. And even if she was 80 years ago, a lot has changed since then.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> If I used the word "goyishe" in front of Peggy when I was relating my example would that be frowned upon?


With a name like Peggy the word would be redundant. But if it were Jessica, the adjective would be necessary.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I am the one who made a comment the other day about anti-Semitism. I was just saying that the people to judge whether something is anti-semitic are Jews. For me, a non-Jew, to say what Jews find either offensive or anti-Semitic may not be what Jews find to be so. I don't think it's for me to say that Shifra who is a Jew is being thin-skinned when Peggy lets loose with what I think may be an anti-Semitic slur. If Shifra thinks it is, that's good enough for me. Then PP replied that it may not always be so. Shifra may be particularly sensitive. I think that's how it went, nu?


Ok, I thought poor purl pointed that out, she did just reply to it with the same sentiment as I had about "thin skin". I recall that even before you made that remark, it was mentioned that everything is "antisemitic" to liberals just like everything is "racist." PP had been stating that no, just comments made by a specific individual were. I think that's when you said what you did. 
I stated in the previous comment that I do in fact believe there is no better person to say whether something is antisemitic than a Jew, or any single person from the group that is being described. I had brought that and what knitanon said a step further and tied things together with what PP and Joey soma said in saying that while this is true, some people find things racist, antisemitic, or offensive that there is no need for. It goes to what PP said about people being sensitive, only it said all people not just the woman you are referring to or speicifically Jews.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Not even a jello mold?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> She wasn't just being smart-alecky? That's how I took it, but it could be offensive.


I hope she was. Then she should learn to use satire warnings.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> If I used the word "goyishe" in front of Peggy when I was relating my example would that be frowned upon?


I don't know about Peggy, but I'm fine with it. It doesn't usually have the nicest connotation, so it is more an insult to the recipient.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> I don't know that many fireflies, maybe a fairy or two?


The fairies living on my farm would be happy to light your way!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Could you and you, Marilyn,or was it SQM?, do that educational piece that you did a while back about having two Jews together and three different opinions? Do you all remember that? 
'Cause that is where I feel I am.



Poor Purl said:


> With a name like Peggy the word would be redundant. But if it were Jessica, the adjective would be necessary.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> We are very hot again today in California. Not as bad as yesterday, though, and not the high humidity present in other places. It's uncomfortable for sleeping, though.


Yah, thanks for reminding me. It is incredibly humid today. We try to sleep with the back doors open, but all we have are the screens that split down the middle with magnets to hold them together. Ginger think that makes it ok to go outside and talk to the rats. They love our fruits and use the walls between houses as a highway system. Suffice it to say, I have been getting very poor sleep.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Ok, I thought poor purl pointed that out, she did just reply to it with the same sentiment as I had about "thin skin". I recall that even before you made that remark, it was mentioned that everything is "antisemitic" to liberals just like everything is "racist." PP had been stating that no, just comments made by a specific individual were. I think that's when you said what you did.
> I stated in the previous comment that I do in fact believe there is no better person to say whether something is antisemitic than a Jew, or any single person from the group that is being described. I had brought that and what knitanon said a step further and tied things together with what PP and Joey soma said in saying that while this is true, some people find things racist, antisemitic, or offensive that there is no need for. It goes to what PP said about people being sensitive, only it said all people not just the woman you are referring to or speicifically Jews.


Did I really say all this? All I remember is a dumb joke about _oy vey_dar.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> You said this...
> "What position are you referring to? I said a lot yesterday, lol! I approach things on a "circumstantial" basis. Most things are not black and white."
> Perhaps I am mistaken, that indicates shifting perspectives to me.


 Don't think that indicates a shifting perspective, but rather a broad perspective. I don't apply how I feel about one thing to another. I approach everything on an individual basis.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Not even a jello mold?


Gee, I missed this one!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shirley made it about Shirley, no one else.
> 
> It's time for you to comprehend the posts of your BFFs. They and you are the same little mean girls you claim we are. To use your words, Yarnie has the right to defend herself and we, her friends, have the right to stand by her. It's time for you to get down off your pedestal before the truth knocks you off.


I thank you for your concern. But my comfortably large feet are firmly planted by the side of my friends. You are welcome to yours. I will stand by my friends and am not so desperate for universal approval that I will tolerate some of the really nasty remarks aimed at my friends and me. I am really not concerned at what a bunch of people I find to be unpleasant think of me.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Did I really say all this? All I remember is a dumb joke about _oy vey_dar.


You and Joey somma had gone back and forth about comments that were made on/by members on D&P. She had stated that liberals think everything is "racist" and "antisemitic", and you responded that it was just the one person. It's like 6 or so pages back. During the time of the "misunderstanding" btwn designer and yarnie, and things were being said regarding who one associates with.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I thank you for your concern. But my comfortably large feet are firmly planted by the side of my friends. You are welcome to yours. I will stand by my friends and am not so desperate for universal approval that I will tolerate some of the really nasty remarks aimed at my friends and me. I am really not concerned at what a bunch of people I find to be unpleasant think of me.


I bet my feet are bigger than yours, nyah, nyah, nyah.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> have you ever done stained glass? you need a place but it is very satisfying. Also painting is satisfying.


Just be sure you work in a well ventilated area when you do stained glass. Not sure whether the solder still has lead in it, but the fumes can be any place between irritating and toxic. so having a fan blow the fumes away from you is also something to consider.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I said:
> "I wonder if you, (those on the left - progressive) don't use the term "anti-Semites" as freely as the term "racist" is used. Only if you don't have anything else to say. If you study the Real History of the United States you will find the biggest racists and anti-Semites are Democrats. The true Christians know that our Country will only survive if we are fully supporting Israel. "


Like Wisconsin senator Joe McCarthy?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Like Wisconsin senator Joe McCarthy?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> If you are very smart, you were a Jew in a past life.


Probably with millennia of migrations and incursions, most of us have a bit of anything and everything in our genetic makeup.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I said:
> "I wonder if you, (those on the left - progressive) don't use the term "anti-Semites" as freely as the term "racist" is used. Only if you don't have anything else to say. If you study the Real History of the United States you will find the biggest racists and anti-Semites are Democrats. The true Christians know that our Country will only survive if we are fully supporting Israel. "


Yes, I'm aware. The second part I responded to earlier. The first I agreed with as I do see a lot of liberal people use those terms rather freely. PP had responded to that, CQ and knitanon responded, I tied it all together. I used your statement as a jumping off point. If I'm not mistaken, your comment was in response to something PP or someone else had said about about a certain member being an antisemite.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I was all hot to do that genetice testing to get an indication of what my background is and then I found out that they sell the info. I am not so sure that I want testing by people who are being paid twice for the info.



MarilynKnits said:


> Probably with millennia of migrations and incursions, most of us have a bit of anything and everything in our genetic makeup.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> Yes, I made the whole doll. Bisque pieces in a Kiln, the rest was sewn. Some dolls I made totally bisque.


You have done amazingly gorgeous work. I am in awe of your talent. The doll is so pretty and the finished product is as professional looking as anything by Madame Alexander.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> I was all hot to do that genetice testing to get an indication of what my background is and then I found out that they sell the info. I am not so sure that I want testing by people who are being paid twice for the info.


I'm with you on that one. I am 100% Jewish, but dh is a mixture of a lot of things. We are interested to see if there is any Jewish blood, but I think the having to pay to get tested and for the results is ridiculous and a scam.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> With a name like Peggy the word would be redundant. But if it were Jessica, the adjective would be necessary.


I had a friend Peggy when I was a young teacher. Her husband taught in the same school as D and they were friends as well. Peggy was the American name; the granddaughter named in her memory is Penina.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just be sure you work in a well ventilated area when you do stained glass. Not sure whether the solder still has lead in it, but the fumes can be any place between irritating and toxic. so having a fan blow the fumes away from you is also something to consider.


MarilynKnits
stained glass is not necessarily leaded glass, however when chemicals etc. are used, caution should always be applied. I paint clear glass and sometimes cut and lead it.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

And Phoenix, I don't know exactly where our dear dame is, I hope all is well in her neck of the woods.



cookiequeen said:


> We are very hot again today in California. Not as bad as yesterday, though, and not the high humidity present in other places. It's uncomfortable for sleeping, though.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I said:
> "I wonder if you, (those on the left - progressive) don't use the term "anti-Semites" as freely as the term "racist" is used. Only if you don't have anything else to say. If you study the Real History of the United States you will find the biggest racists and anti-Semites are Democrats. The true Christians know that our Country will only survive if we are fully supporting Israel. "


I think anti Semites come in all sizes and shapes. As do racists. As do people who respect the individual and do not make race, religion, or other aspects of ethnicity a factor in evaluating others. Vocal support for Israel is appreciated. But in my experience there have been some people who "have Jewish friends" who come across as somehow so patronizing. I am sure Black people get the same vibes from some people who "have black friends" sort of like having pets. So many subtle factors are at work in developing a circle of friends one treasures.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> You have done amazingly gorgeous work. I am in awe of your talent. The doll is so pretty and the finished product is as professional looking as anything by Madame Alexander.


MarilynKnits
your compliments are appreciated. I assure you that I learned from the many mistakes I made.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> employ some Fireflies.


That would work!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I can fly, too.
> My broom is in the shop at the moment, though.
> Oh, that reminds me I need to get my owner's manual so I can look up how to install a new brake light.


The cordless ones are the way to go--

:-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I had a friend Peggy when I was a young teacher. Her husband taught in the same school as D and they were friends as well. Peggy was the American name; the granddaughter named in her memory is Penina.


My first doll was named Peggy, come to think of it. So I guess it can be a Jewish name.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> And Phoenix, I don't know exactly where our dear dame is, I hope all is well in her neck of the woods.


Is it just very hot? Or humid as well? I am in SoCal and it is quite humid. Yesterday was actually much nicer. It was on the hotter side but not like it had been. I miss last summer when it barely broke 75! We had a hotter winter than summer last year. Nuttiness, pure nuttiness.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> here a couple more


Where did you get your running and breaking pliers? Was it the same place you got your lead and solder? My friend's husband has a workshop and would probably let me use his solder if I ever decide to do it. I have a few windows that a stained glass window would be fab. But then again, I probably should put that on my bucket list and finish my other projects. But I would love to know where you got all your stain glass supplies and I can read up on it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think anti Semites come in all sizes and shapes. As do racists. As do people who respect the individual and do not make race, religion, or other aspects of ethnicity a factor in evaluating others. Vocal support for Israel is appreciated. But in my experience there have been some people who "have Jewish friends" who come across as somehow so patronizing. I am sure Black people get the same vibes from some people who "have black friends" sort of like having pets. So many subtle factors are at work in developing a circle of friends one treasures.


I agree, although it was through my high school Jewish friends, and the end of the war, that I started my liberal thinking. I was so appalled at what had happened and started questioning everything. It might have even started before that, as my family were narrow minded, (I'm right and you WILL listen to me) Christians and hypocrites in their dealing with people in the name of their Faith, and I never accepted how they thought. Then meeting the Jewish people, hearing about the camps, knowing a family who was wiped out in Europe and I was open to think for myself rather than think as others thought I should.

"I am not a racists as I have a black friend or friends", doesn't cover it. It is used far too often. "I am not anti semetic because I have Jewish friends". same same.

I would think that the first important thing is to be able to talk to each other as we do here. Usually those types are not comfortable doing that.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think anti Semites come in all sizes and shapes. As do racists. As do people who respect the individual and do not make race, religion, or other aspects of ethnicity a factor in evaluating others. Vocal support for Israel is appreciated. But in my experience there have been some people who "have Jewish friends" who come across as somehow so patronizing. I am sure Black people get the same vibes from some people who "have black friends" sort of like having pets. So many subtle factors are at work in developing a circle of friends one treasures.


I wholly agree. It seems that those who have to point out that they have some type of "race" of friends are usually the biggest bigots. It's as if they have those friends in order to ease some cognitive dissonance for the feelings they have.

I would rather be admired for who I am, not what I am.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> The cordless ones are the way to go--
> 
> :-D


Love the deluxe models, those little carpet sweepers with two small storage compartments for incidentals.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Love the deluxe models, those little carpet sweepers with two small storage compartments for incidentals.


Those little compartments are the turboprops. Excellent for Quidditch.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Love the deluxe models, those little carpet sweepers with two small storage compartments for incidentals.


You know, I love the new swiffer model with the compartment on the sweeper to get larger particles. It gets the dog hair!!! And it's so easy for Granny to use without having to bend down to swept it into the dustpan (If she remembers to even use one). I don't have to go back over the floor when she does it and either she/the dog walks through it, or the broom always let's things slide though, and between the cloth and compartment EVERYTHING gets picked up!

I would like one of those cordless floor sweeper things for the carpets and rugs, though. Like what you were talking about.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Those little compartments are the turboprops. Excellent for Quidditch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You know, I love the new swiffer model with the compartment on the sweeper to get larger particles. It gets the dog hair!!! And it's so easy for Granny to use without having to bend down to swept it into the dustpan (If she remembers to even use one). I don't have to go back over the floor when she does it and either she/the dog walks through it, or the broom always let's things slide though, and between the cloth and compartment EVERYTHING gets picked up!
> 
> I would like one of those cordless floor sweeper things for the carpets and rugs, though. Like what you were talking about.


My husband checks donated electrical appliances for this big rummage sale where we volunteer. He says the little cordless swivel floor sweepers we get as donations are such junk he has to discard most of them. He said I could pick up as much from the floor with a wad of masking tape on a stick as these things do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where did you get your running and breaking pliers? Was it the same place you got your lead and solder? My friend's husband has a workshop and would probably let me use his solder if I ever decide to do it. I have a few windows that a stained glass window would be fab. But then again, I probably should put that on my bucket list and finish my other projects. But I would love to know where you got all your stain glass supplies and I can read up on it.


If you are going to use stained glass solder you can buy it at any stained glass shop. I am not sure at all that ordinary solder is good for stained glass. You can get the pliers and all your supplies as well as your glass there. If you are going to slump like Huck did - it is a case of cutting the shapes, placing it on a flat piece of glass and then heating it at a very high heat - you would not need solder then.It is a different process completely. For windows you would need the solder and the strips of copper foil {you can buy different widths placed on the edge of the glass and the two pieces are soldered together} rolls of the foil and all other supplies are available at any stained glass store. I am sure it would also be available on line. You need a place where you can cut the glass - there will be glass chips and slivers so you need a floor that can be swept easily, Basement with good light, but better yet a different little building or shop.

It is interesting and fun to do.

here is a link for stained glass supplies.

http://www.glasscrafters.biz/CTGY/ta_foil


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If you are going to use stained glass solder you can buy it at any stained glass shop. I am not sure at all that ordinary solder is good for stained glass. You can get the pliers and all your supplies as well as your glass there. If you are going to slump like Huck did - it is a case of cutting the shapes, placing it on a flat piece of glass and then heating it at a very high heat - you would not need solder then.It is a different process completely. For windows you would need the solder and the strips of copper foil {you can buy different widths placed on the edge of the glass and the two pieces are soldered together} rolls of the foil and all other supplies are available at any stained glass store. I am sure it would also be available on line.
> 
> It is interesting and fun to do.


Very important question, Designer: here (at least in NY and maybe the rest of the country) "solder" is pronounced "sodder." How do you say it in Canada?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Very important question, Designer: here (at least in NY and maybe the rest of the country) "solder" is pronounced "sodder." How do you say it in Canada?


sodder !


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Where did you get your running and breaking pliers? Was it the same place you got your lead and solder? My friend's husband has a workshop and would probably let me use his solder if I ever decide to do it. I have a few windows that a stained glass window would be fab. But then again, I probably should put that on my bucket list and finish my other projects. But I would love to know where you got all your stain glass supplies and I can read up on it.


lovethelake
we had two Stained Glass Studios close by and they sold everything essential. You may check with a College near you, they often offer courses through Shops where you can buy what you need. I started with leaded but find as much satisfaction in painting on glass as on canvas. I recommend taking come classes and start with something small or you will have a lot of waste.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If you are going to use stained glass solder you can buy it at any stained glass shop. I am not sure at all that ordinary solder is good for stained glass. You can get the pliers and all your supplies as well as your glass there. If you are going to slump like Huck did - it is a case of cutting the shapes, placing it on a flat piece of glass and then heating it at a very high heat - you would not need solder then.It is a different process completely. For windows you would need the solder and the strips of copper foil {you can buy different widths placed on the edge of the glass and the two pieces are soldered together} rolls of the foil and all other supplies are available at any stained glass store. I am sure it would also be available on line. You need a place where you can cut the glass - there will be glass chips and slivers so you need a floor that can be swept easily, Basement with good light, but better yet a different little building or shop.
> 
> It is interesting and fun to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information

So yours aren't stained glass?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> My husband checks donated electrical appliances for this big rummage sale where we volunteer. He says the little cordless swivel floor sweepers we get as donations are such junk he has to discard most of them. He said I could pick up as much from the floor with a wad of masking tape on a stick as these things do.


He's probably right. The swiffer doesn't have a cord bc there are no electrical or moving parts. You could probably even make your own of the original version. It's just basically a piece of plastic with ribbed teeth to hold the cloth. The one we have has an extra removable plastic compartment besides the cloth holder to pick up larger pieces. I have not had an issue and it makes granny feel like she is doing something, which is priceless.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thanks for the information
> 
> So yours aren't stained glass?


Sorry, I removed my information. I am not interested in being attacked for talking glass with you. It is a shame that no normal conversation can take place. We tried, and I think it is great that you and I were able to have a halfway civil conversation even if it was only a few lines. Your compatriot is visiting and attacking so why bother?

I am leaving the link and written info there in case you decide to use it. If I can help you with information I would be willing to do it by pm.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope she was. Then she should learn to use satire warnings.


CQ got it.

I would love a tongue-in-cheek emoticon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Could you and you, Marilyn,or was it SQM?, do that educational piece that you did a while back about having two Jews together and three different opinions? Do you all remember that?
> 'Cause that is where I feel I am.


I only do a riff on Israel vs. the Arabs. So it must have been Marilyn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just be sure you work in a well ventilated area when you do stained glass. Not sure whether the solder still has lead in it, but the fumes can be any place between irritating and toxic. so having a fan blow the fumes away from you is also something to consider.


Excellent point. It is a wonderful art. Fun to do and so many different ways to do it.

I think Huck's was painted on slumped glass, I hope she will tell us how she did it. I am not sure - It is very interesting .She is so talented.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> You and Joey somma had gone back and forth about comments that were made on/by members on D&P. She had stated that liberals think everything is "racist" and "antisemitic", and you responded that it was just the one person. It's like 6 or so pages back. During the time of the "misunderstanding" btwn designer and yarnie, and things were being said regarding who one associates with.


NC should be given the post of Institutional Memory Keeper since she is 31 and still has one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> sodder !


I'm surprised. I think in England it's "sole-der"; I thought you would take the British pronunciation.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> stained glass is not necessarily leaded glass, however when chemicals etc. are used, caution should always be applied. I paint clear glass and sometimes cut and lead it.


I have been looking at your work. Did you slump your work first or did you paint it and then slump it? or did you not slump it (heat it at very high heat. It is so different and very beautiful. I have shown three different ways to do glass but i have never seen the type you did. It is gorgeous. I have seen a couple of scenes painted with the glass paint and then heated, It looks like fun and you are a very very talented lady.

I knew you were but didn't realize how good you are at so many things. Fun, isn't it? You do have to be fairly careful depending on what solder you use.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It even offends me, and all my ancestors were Jewish.


I didn't really appreciate the statement either. Not offended but didn't appreciate it. That kind of statement in some instances can cause bad feelings. unnecessary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Baby Saved From Late-Term Abortion When Car Dies on the Way to the Clinic
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | West Chester, PA | LifeNews.com | 2/6/14 6:21 PM
> 
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Solo was correct, and you decided that it was all about you. I do not know how to crochet, and have finally found a project that I want to do for my son that is a stars and stripes afghan for my son for Christmas. My friend is going to help me and Yarnie offered to help me too.
> 
> It is not all about you. But if that is a fantasy that makes you happy go for it


Now, LTL, that is where you are wrong, oh, so wrong. EVERYTHING is all about her. I stopped reading her posts but still 'see' her words constantly and often.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huck - I looked at your work again and I think I figured out that you actually painted the woman on a piece of glass and built up the paint? It doesn't look as if it is slumped. Great job! You love to create, don't you?? I am so glad you are showing your work. You might really like slumping except that you would have to find a stained glass kiln. When we wintered in Arizona the park we stayed in had a wonderful stained glass shop including 3 kilns. YOu would never believe what they accomplished. I learned so much there. I wish I had tried the painting - it is great. Did you fire your doll faces? I would think you might have.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, LTL, that is where you are wrong, oh, so wrong. EVERYTHING is all about her. I stopped reading her posts but still 'see' her words constantly and often.


We need pronoun references to understand this post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Shirley made it about Shirley, no one else.
> 
> It's time for you to comprehend the posts of your BFFs. They and you are the same little mean girls you claim we are. To use your words, Yarnie has the right to defend herself and we, her friends, have the right to stand by her. It's time for you to get down off your pedestal before the truth knocks you off.


 :thumbup: but it's too late, darling, baby, its too late.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, LTL, that is where you are wrong, oh, so wrong. EVERYTHING is all about her. I stopped reading her posts but still 'see' her words constantly and often.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Since when does nobody talking to or about you stop you from spewing your opinion?
> 
> She's not an anti-semite. You are just looking for something to falsely pin on her. You are becoming as paranoid as Jessie Jackson and Al Sharton. They see racists everywhere and you anti-Semitism, mostly where it doesn't exist.
> 
> Did you answer my question? I already gave my answer.


Thanks Solo, but she couldn't speak the truth *if* she tried.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> We need pronoun references to understand this post.


It was clear to me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Solo, but she couldn't speak the truth *if* she tried.


Is there only one truth? If so, is it named KPG?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> What do you mean that you made the dolls? Did you make the head? It is splendid.


The heads are made by pouring bisque/porcelain/clay in a mold and firing in a kiln. Remove, cool, paint (add details maybe), glaze, sometimes fire again a time or two, add bought hair, eyes, etc.. Easy peasy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It was clear to me.


Who is being discussed? If it is you, no need to respond. I get it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The heads are made by pouring bisque/porcelain/clay in a mold and firing in a kiln. Remove, paint, glaze, sometimes fire again a time or two, add bought hair, eyes, etc.. Easy peasy.


Easy for you to say. You are probably a real crafts person. I like to write.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Amazing. How did you learn all this? That doll was incredible.
> 
> And you were a professional pilot too??? What can't you do?


SQM, it is quite simple really. Take a ceramics class at a local art studio.

You'll also need sewing classes unless you teach yourself to create the clothes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> here some early pieces of the stained glass I made.


Ah, sorry, but this isn't representative of stained glass work. It appears to be paint on glass with self adhesive foil leading. The outer edges perhaps are soldered on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> CQ got it.
> 
> I would love a tongue-in-cheek emoticon.


Either of these work?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> NC should be given the post of Institutional Memory Keeper since she is 31 and still has one.


I'm not even 31 yet! Don't make me older than I am, I feel old enough as it is! Lol. My gm has celebrated her "29th" bday as long as I can remember.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If you are going to use stained glass solder you can buy it at any stained glass shop. I am not sure at all that ordinary solder is good for stained glass. You can get the pliers and all your supplies as well as your glass there. If you are going to slump - it is a case of cutting the shapes, placing it on a flat piece of glass and then heating it at a very high heat - you would not need solder then.It is a different process completely. For windows you would need the solder and the strips of copper foil {you can buy different widths placed on the edge of the glass and the two pieces are soldered together} rolls of the foil and all other supplies are available at any stained glass store. I am sure it would also be available on line. You need a place where you can cut the glass - there will be glass chips and slivers so you need a floor that can be swept easily, Basement with good light, but better yet a different little building or shop.
> 
> It is interesting and fun to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Baby Saved From Late-Term Abortion When Car Dies on the Way to the Clinic
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | West Chester, PA | LifeNews.com | 2/6/14 6:21 PM
> 
> ...


A nice story and happy ending. Thanks Joey.

I did notice the ugly words that the couple went to PP for an abortion AND that while PP turned the couple away because it was a late-term abortion, that PP assisted in telling the couple where they could go instead to abort the baby.

Thankfully, the couple recognized "divine intervention" and American taxpayers' dollars were not used. Roman is adorable!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The heads are made by pouring bisque/porcelain/clay in a mold and firing in a kiln. Remove, cool, paint (add details maybe), glaze, sometimes fire again a time or two, add bought hair, eyes, etc.. Easy peasy.


Or even easier is to buy the kit and put it together. I have seen some of them on internet and they are so neat. They even come with remade clothes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thanks for the information
> 
> So yours aren't stained glass?


LTL, I'm so laughing. Please be careful in your discussions with her. After all, it was pointed out to me (and I verified) that she first doubted you knit or did _ anything_ creative, then inserted herself in a convo that had nothing to do with her but you learning a NEW creative skill, then she changed her mind *again* and said you are very talented and do so many different creative arts.

My head is spinning at the lies and complete reversal and *then yet again, * a claim to have heard about and to have seen some of your work.

That's really funny, because I know you very well and have only seen some yarn you plied. (You haven't posted any other pictures have you? If so, e-mail me where/when so I can see them too.)

Golly, woman, does she know how much she spins?

Don't accept her advice if you teach, you'll probably be told to teach stained glass work! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> We need pronoun references to understand this post.


Gees SQM not the grammar police again. It's bad enough that the spelling police are out there. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is there only one truth? If so, is it named KPG?


Please clarify? I speak the truth, do you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Easy for you to say. You are probably a real crafts person. I like to write.


I am.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gees SQM not the grammar police again. It's bad enough that the spelling police are out there. :roll:


Hi Yarns,

I lost track re: who was being discussed. That is all. No dialing 911, please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A nice story and happy ending. Thanks Joey.
> 
> I did notice the ugly words that the couple went to PP for an abortion AND that while PP turned the couple away because it was a late-term abortion, that PP assisted in telling the couple where they could go instead to abort the baby.
> 
> Thankfully, the couple recognized "divine intervention" and American taxpayers' dollars were not used. Roman is adorable!


 Yes and that awful word that some do not want to hear. A blessing from God. You know the one that my being a Christian is not being a Christian as I do not act like a Christian. So I guess that makes me a heathen Christian. But thats o.k. as long as God in the name of Jesus loves me I am bless to be called a Christian 
:shock: :shock:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please clarify? I speak the truth, do you?


You seem interested in the truth and I am suggesting that there are more than one truth. What is true for you may not be true for me. Like truth can be relative. Ya know?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Or even easier is to buy the kit and put it together. I have seen some of them on internet and they are so neat. They even come with remade clothes.


Well, it can come together that way too, even more easier peasier!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Yarns,
> 
> I lost track re: who was being discussed. That is all. No dialing 911, please.


If I do call 911 would get it confused with 11 + 9 which would make it 20.

You do know I have a problem don't you????? :roll: :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and that awful word that some do not want to hear. A blessing from God. You know the one that my being a Christian is not being a Christian as I do not act like a Christian. So I guess that makes me a heathen Christian. But thats o.k. as long as God in the name of Jesus loves me I am bless to be called a Christian
> :shock: :shock:


I got that backlash too; don't feel you are special. 

We cannot acknowledge those who don't know what they don't know.

We know Christians and that's all we Christians need to know.

I like lots of KPers too who aren't Christians but are very kind and caring, compassionate and intelligent beings.

Especially good if they are fun and creative.

That's you, Yarnie, all of the above!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, it can come together that way too, even more easier peasier!


Now I am in big trouble spelling police will be out in force .

Should have been ready made clothes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> You seem interested in the truth and I am suggesting that there are more than one truth. What is true for you may not be true for me. Like truth can be relative. Ya know?


I accept that. However, in the general sense, there is true and not true.

For example, I believe the Bible is 100% true and the Word of God, yet everything in the Bible is not true.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I accept that. However, in the general sense, there is true and not true.
> 
> For example, I believe the Bible is 100% true and the Word of God, yet everything in the Bible is not true.


Am I seeing a contradiction in the above quote?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I am in big trouble spelling police will be out in force .
> 
> Should have been ready made clothes.


Well, there is no such word as 'peasier' so lock me up!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> You seem interested in the truth and I am suggesting that there are more than one truth. What is true for you may not be true for me. Like truth can be relative. Ya know?


The problem with the truth is that it is not relative it is absolute. Truth is also exclusive...it excludes all that is not absolutely true.

Of course its not PC to say that today because people want truth to be relative so that they're free to create their own golden calf.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Am I seeing a contradiction in the above quote?


Nope. It is the truth!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is there only one truth? If so, is it named KPG?


Joke of the day, lol.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> The cordless ones are the way to go--
> 
> :-D


maysmom
how about adding a clapper to it?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> how about adding a clapper to it?


Just a comfortable seat will do, lol. Maybe an altimeter.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Or even easier is to buy the kit and put it together. I have seen some of them on internet and they are so neat. They even come with remade clothes.


It's easier still to buy the whole doll ready-made with the clothes, but I think Huckleberry wanted the experience of making it from scratch.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

That would be my solution. I cannot imagine having the skill those folks have who put that art out there. What fun to be able to see handcrafted items that are so lovely.



Poor Purl said:


> It's easier still to buy the whole doll ready-made with the clothes, but I think Huckleberry wanted the experience of making it from scratch.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> double post


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> That would be my solution. I cannot imagine having the skill those folks have who put that art out there. What fun to be able to see handcrafted items that are so lovely.


They really are lovely. I enjoy when someone does Show and Tell.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thanks for the information
> 
> So yours aren't stained glass?


lovethelake
yes, stained/painted glass they are, leaded glass no. They could become leaded pieces by combining them with metal stripping and lead soldering.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> That would be my solution. I cannot imagine having the skill those folks have who put that art out there. What fun to be able to see handcrafted items that are so lovely.


Knitanon
the only limits a person has are those he/she puts on him/herself. Whatever anyone-else can do, you can do to. Do not short change yourself. Some crafts you can learn by yourself, others you need some help with, like making the Dolls. Firing bisque can fail, applying paint can make a doll look awful. One needs some guidance from someone experienced and then it still can go wrong, but it is fun when is all ends as expected. Go try.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Joke of the day, lol.


maysmom
ain't it fun?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck - I looked at your work again and I think I figured out that you actually painted the woman on a piece of glass and built up the paint? It doesn't look as if it is slumped. Great job! You love to create, don't you?? I am so glad you are showing your work. You might really like slumping except that you would have to find a stained glass kiln. When we wintered in Arizona the park we stayed in had a wonderful stained glass shop including 3 kilns. YOu would never believe what they accomplished. I learned so much there. I wish I had tried the painting - it is great. Did you fire your doll faces? I would think you might have.


Designer1234
I experimented with the Lady by building up the paint. Each layer was baked and that is a little tricky because the paint may run. The other pieces, I painted glass and baked it. The doll I showed, I made the Head, Hands, Legs and fired them in a Kiln. Two dolls, I did the whole doll in bisque, but would not recommend it. I needed guidance from an experienced person to get the temp. of the kiln right and we still had some blow-ups now and then. I am trying to make composition bodies from paper mache with sawdust. Just for the fun of it. Only those who do nothing, never fail.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Easy for you to say. You are probably a real crafts person. I like to write.


SQM
I assure you that KPG never made a bisque doll. Even very experienced doll makers have failures now and then. "Easy peasy" only for talkers not doers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I assure you that KPG never made a bisque doll. Even very experienced doll makers have failures now and then. "Easy peasy" only for talkers not doers.


Well as slow as I am, Talented Huckle, I figured out that making a bisque doll so beautifully as you did is not an easy matter. The face was exquisite. And I admire your 'go for it attitude'.

If I ever should need a glass eye, (god forbid) I will have you make me a violet one to match the other brown one. Prosthetic eyes should be your next experiment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I assure you that KPG never made a bisque doll. Even very experienced doll makers have failures now and then. "Easy peasy" only for talkers not doers.


I can assure you, your glass work isn't stained glass and you didn't complete that bisque doll face yourself.

Bragging only for talkers, not artists.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can assure you, your glass work isn't stained glass and you didn't complete that bisque doll face yourself.
> 
> Bragging only for talkers, not artists.


Congratulations to you, the number 1 talker.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I assure you that KPG never made a bisque doll. Even very experienced doll makers have failures now and then. "Easy peasy" only for talkers not doers.


Huck, your work is amazing and you should be very proud of yourself. When I was looking at them I thought "wow, I wish we had a local artist like her."

Don't pay any mind to what anyone else tells you to the contrary. You are an incredible artist whose love for her craft, patience, and hard work shows in your pieces.

You don't have to brag. I'll do it for you.

There are some things within the scope of a craft that are quite simple. A true master of a craft, though, would never put down a fellow artist for stating that a process was difficult and whatnot.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Congratulations to you, the number 1 talker.


 :XD:

Bazinga!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Congratulations to you, the number 1 talker.


Her specialty is inflating hot-air balloons.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > The heads are made by pouring bisque/porcelain/clay in a mold and firing in a kiln. Remove, paint, glaze, sometimes fire again a time or two, add bought hair, eyes, etc.. Easy peasy.
> ...


No, SQM. It's easy peasy. You can do it. All you need is a kiln that heats above 2300 degrees F, a studio or workshop, and talent. The first two can be bought; the last - well, if you have it, you won't need to put down other people's work as "easy peasy."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Her specialty is inflating hot-air balloons.


Yup, easy peasy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Huck, your work is amazing and you should be very proud of yourself. When I was looking at them I thought "wow, I wish we had a local artist like her."
> 
> Don't pay any mind to what anyone else tells you to the contrary. You are an incredible artist whose love for her craft, patience, and hard work shows in your pieces.
> 
> ...


Naturechampion
Thank you very much. I share my work not to be hailed, I show it so others may get encouraged to undertake something they think they cannot do. Every person has talents which often need to be wakened. I was not born with skills, I worked diligently to acquire them and I shall try to share what I know with those who want to find out what they can do. Each one of us needs liberation from hang-ups, I sure had my share but with encouragements from those who succeeded I freed myself and now have no limits when it comes to trying. I still look at things I made and am surprised that I made them when in the beginning I thought that was but a dream.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Well as slow as I am, Talented Huckle, I figured out that making a bisque doll so beautifully as you did is not an easy matter. The face was exquisite. And I admire your 'go for it attitude'.
> 
> If I ever should need a glass eye, (god forbid) I will have you make me a violet one to match the other brown one. Prosthetic eyes should be your next experiment.


SQM
thank you very much. I am laughing out loud about your remark about an eye. I think others have perfected those beautifully. My chuckle is because I am in the process of creating what will wind up as an eye sculpture for my Eye Surgeon, it is in the beginning stages. Right now I am stuck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM
thought I show you what it looks like at this stage. May change it yet - you know how it goes with free spirits. Have MANY works in progress and never know if and when they will be finished.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> Thank you very much. I share my work not to be hailed, I show it so others may get encouraged to undertake something they think they cannot do. Every person has talents which often need to be wakened. I was not born with skills, I worked diligently to acquire them and I shall try to share what I know with those who want to find out what they can do. Each one of us needs liberation from hang-ups, I sure had my share but with encouragements from those who succeeded I freed myself and now have no limits when it comes to trying. I still look at things I made and am surprised that I made them when in the beginning I thought that was but a dream.


While I don't have the desire to hone the two specific skills you have presented, I fully appreciate what you are saying. I am so thankful for this site bc I can ask the advice of seasoned crafters such as yourself. I have posted before that I don't know what I've accomplished until I get feedback from those who have mastered the craft. I am self taught and this was fairly recently. I will look at a piece I am working on and say "wow, did I do that?" I never knew I was capable of creating such art. I look forward to growing as an artist with both mistakes and successes. I hope one day I am in the position you are, to be able to help newbie crafters. When people do ask me about it, I tell them that if I can do it, they can do it.

I was "hailing" you not for yourself, but so I knew I was showing my appreciation for your art. Call me selfish!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> thought I show you what it looks like at this stage. May change it yet - you know how it goes with free spirits.


That's coooooool!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> While I don't have the desire to hone the two specific skills you have presented, I fully appreciate what you are saying. I am so thankful for this site bc I can ask the advice of seasoned crafters such as yourself. I have posted before that I don't know what I've accomplished until I get feedback from those who have mastered the craft. I am self taught and this was fairly recently. I will look at a piece I am working on and say "wow, did I do that?" I never knew I was capable of creating such art. I look forward to growing as an artist with both mistakes and successes. I hope one day I am in the position you are, to be able to help newbie crafters. When people do ask me about it, I tell them that if I can do it, they can do it.
> 
> I was "hailing" you not for yourself, but so I knew I was showing my appreciation for your art. Call me selfish!


Naturechampion
I have no doubt that you will create great things. Isn't it fun to look at the first things we tackled and see how crude some were and how proud we were at the time? Most of what I do, I taught myself and struggled but the struggle taught me patience and to look at mistakes as a little detour during which I learned something unexpected. It is amazing what comes to mind when we are looking for a solution. I thank you for all your kind words. May I ask what your Hobby interests are? Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can assure you, your glass work isn't stained glass and you didn't complete that bisque doll face yourself.
> 
> Bragging only for talkers, not artists.


KPG
I thought you said it is "easy peasy". Changed your mind? Glad I do not have your problems and be so hampered.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> I have no doubt that you will create great things. Isn't it fun to look at the first things we tackled and see how crude some were and how proud we were at the time? Most of what I do, I taught myself and struggled but the struggle taught me patience and to look at mistakes as a little detour during which I learned something unexpected. It is amazing what comes to mind when we are looking for a solution. I thank you for all your kind words. May I ask what your Hobby interests are? Huck


I am happy to tell you that I am a knitter/crocheter/writer. I just started knitting when my gp was in the hospital the last time. My older sis inspired me to take it up right before, and she taught me while we were there. I didn't get it at first bc she taught me English style and my brain wasn't meant for that. Someone else quickly told me about the Continental method. I went home and for the first time, searched YouTube. My gm had co for me right before we parted for the evening, and after watching a couple videos, I was off and running! Dh had left the room when I was watching the tutorials. By the time he came back a short while later, I was knitting rows without dropping or adding a stitch. He was, to say the least, impressed. I feel like I have been knitting my whole life, even as if I knitted in previous ones. I tell people, "it's like learning the language I was meant to speak." I have knitted many things, my favorite being laces and cables (better if they are together!). 
After a month of knitting, I taught myself how to crochet in the same fashion. One night dh went out and bought me the boye set from michaels, the next afternoon I was crocheting flowers. And I even slept that night! That's when I knew how I was going to replace the traditional cut flowers (which for me is an incredible waste of money) at my wedding that coming Jan. I would crochet them! I did and they really made the wedding perfect. I created my own pattern for a handy dandy crocheted water bottle carrier recently, which I shared on "users how toos, etc." forum.
I am a perfectionist, and have learned from many mistakes, a lot of them took a few times of "learning"! Lol! I still haven't "learned" to be a perfectionist! I always find a way out, though. I have gotten very good at placing an afterthought lifeline, as I still have yet to learn to place one every pattern repeat or every "x" amount of rows. I just get so into the pattern, it's almost like I'm doing it in a hypnotic trance! And you are completely right about mistakes. In fact, Albert Einstein said "a person who never made a mistake never tried anything new." And he was a pretty smart dude!

Here is a picture of my first capelet/poncho that I made for gm. It is not blocked in this pic, so please, be kind.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL, I'm so laughing. Please be careful in your discussions with her. After all, it was pointed out to me (and I verified) that she first doubted you knit or did _ anything_ creative, then inserted herself in a convo that had nothing to do with her but you learning a NEW creative skill, then she changed her mind *again* and said you are very talented and do so many different creative arts.
> 
> My head is spinning at the lies and complete reversal and *then yet again, * a claim to have heard about and to have seen some of your work.
> 
> ...


Designer did compliment me about my work, but I have only posted pictures of my handspun yarns (my first attempt at a blend with non animal fiber and my alpaca yarns). I have not posted any other photos of my shawls, felted projects, sweaters or other handspun yarns because of the personal attacks I received. The cultists made snarky comments about the color and said I had old hands, and those were repeated about a year or so again. So no, no more pictures. I know that if I were asked to teach a class I would probably say no, mainly for the reason that I would not want the assaults from some of the he/she's here. I doubt they would have the courage to outright to attack me or be disruptive in the class, they would just create more troll sock puppets and do it that way. It is really sad because I am a great teacher (undergraduate and graduate work was in that area). But I just remembered that I mentioned one time that for years I taught CCD classes for my Church (And some of those years were before I even had my own kids) and was so cruelly attacked that I can't even imagine what would be slung at me if I tried to help someone here by posting how to pictures. Poop, I went to one of my knitting groups and spent two hours teaching some 'newbie' how to cast on 230 stitches using a long tail cast on with two balls of yarn, and I had a blast doing it. But that is how they are here. They even have to announce to everyone to check their PM's because they either have to plot their next gang attack on a topic or pick the next person to focus their wrath upon (pg 37)

Got to get knitting. When I talked about starting my Christmas presents yesterday I forgot about the three baby blankets I also need to do. Yikes, thank goodness for AC so all that yarn and fabric won't roast me as it accumulates on my lap.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

What fun, Huck! 
I am in the process of repurposing a few items for a wallhanging. 
I do appreciate your encouragement. The only thing that holds me back is my lack of patience! 
It is inspiring to see such a master willing to show a progression of learning her skills, a person willing to share that piece of the process and not just the "top of the line" so to speak.



Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> thought I show you what it looks like at this stage. May change it yet - you know how it goes with free spirits. Have MANY works in progress and never know if and when they will be finished.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Great! Don't you love working with cotton?



Natureschampion said:


> I am happy to tell you that I am a knitter/crocheter/writer. I just started knitting when my gp was in the hospital the last time. My older sis inspired me to take it up right before, and she taught me while we were there. I didn't get it at first bc she taught me English style and my brain wasn't meant for that. Someone else quickly told me about the Continental method. I went home and for the first time, searched YouTube. My gm had co for me right before we parted for the evening, and after watching a couple videos, I was off and running! Dh had left the room when I was watching the tutorials. By the time he came back a short while later, I was knitting rows without dropping or adding a stitch. He was, to say the least, impressed. I feel like I have been knitting my whole life, even as if I knitted in previous ones. I tell people, "it's like learning the language I was meant to speak." I have knitted many things, my favorite being laces and cables (better if they are together!).
> After a month of knitting, I taught myself how to crochet in the same fashion. One night dh went out and bought me the boye set from michaels, the next afternoon I was crocheting flowers. And I even slept that night! That's when I knew how I was going to replace the traditional cut flowers (which for me is an incredible waste of money) at my wedding that coming Jan. I would crochet them! I did and they really made the wedding perfect. I created my own pattern for a handy dandy crocheted water bottle carrier recently, which I shared on "users how toos, etc." forum.
> I am a perfectionist, and have learned from many mistakes, a lot of them took a few times of "learning"! Lol! I still haven't "learned" to be a perfectionist! I always find a way out, though. I have gotten very good at placing an afterthought lifeline, as I still have yet to learn to place one every pattern repeat or every "x" amount of rows. I just get so into the pattern, it's almost like I'm doing it in a hypnotic trance! And you are completely right about mistakes. In fact, Albert Einstein said "a person who never made a mistake never tried anything new." And he was a pretty smart dude!
> 
> Here is a picture of my first capelet/poncho that I made for gm. It is not blocked in this pic, so please, be kind.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I assure you that KPG never made a bisque doll. Even very experienced doll makers have failures now and then. "Easy peasy" only for talkers not doers.


Huckleberry - interesting she accused me of inserting myself into your conversation, but then made ever effort to 'take over the conversation.' They say I am arrogant.

I enjoy discussing glass and other 'crafts' with you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm surprised. I think in England it's "sole-der"; I thought you would take the British pronunciation.


More and more Canadians are using US spelling and pronunciation. I think it is partly because of the internet. Plus the fact that we are right next door to you and much of our information comes from the States. When I went to school most words were spelled with British spelling.

I learned Stained glass and a lot of other crafts in Arizona when we were snowbirds. Some teachers were Canadian and some were American. We bought our glass and supplies from a Store there and as expected, the American spelling was used. KP Tags use the US spelling, for color rather than colour. It can be confusing. I can usually tell if it is a British author when I am reading a book, by the spelling. Both seem natural.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Either of these work?


I love your emoticons. I can't get them on my mac. Not much point though Pearl. She must have gotten worried that LTL and I might have a normal conversation - about something - couldn't stand that so inserted herself in the conversation and made sure to instruct LTL not to talk to me.

Actually, I gained as I saw a side of LTL that was rather nice, and I know she is very talented. So that is good - I am sure she will go back and decide that I was interfering or arrogant, or self satisfied, or sneaky, or a liar, or many of the other names I've been called since I became the flavor of the week, because they only see what they think they should see, but for a few minutes there actually was a two sided conversation. I am glad, as I saw someone for a few minutes, until it was stopped by someone who has no interest in conversation,with whom I shared a common interest
enough of that. So I imagine it will be back to the attacks.

I admire those who have the courage to think and chose for themselves who they wish to talk to and what they wish to say. It is sad for those who are caught in the middle.

Huck, your work is great . Did you get the lesson on how to make doll heads? She must be a genius. The class I took and the faces we made were not easy peasy - or is it that she just thinks she is a genius? Hmm that could be it.

I only did them for a short while (two dolls), as I was doing slumping and clay work that winter.. My dolls were not as good as yours - it was an interesting class and some of the dolls made that winter were lovely.

[/quote]

It worked!!! I will copy them. where did you find them. They are the first movable emoticons I have found works for me. NOt that I have looked that hard lately. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Designer did compliment me about my work, but I have only posted pictures of my handspun yarns (my first attempt at a blend with non animal fiber and my alpaca yarns). I have not posted any other photos of my shawls, felted projects, sweaters or other handspun yarns because of the personal attacks I received. The cultists made snarky comments about the color and said I had old hands, and those were repeated about a year or so again. So no, no more pictures. I know that if I were asked to teach a class I would probably say no, mainly for the reason that I would not want the assaults from some of the he/she's here. I doubt they would have the courage to outright to attack me or be disruptive in the class, they would just create more troll sock puppets and do it that way. It is really sad because I am a great teacher (undergraduate and graduate work was in that area). But I just remembered that I mentioned one time that for years I taught CCD classes for my Church (And some of those years were before I even had my own kids) and was so cruelly attacked that I can't even imagine what would be slung at me if I tried to help someone here by posting how to pictures. Poop, I went to one of my knitting groups and spent two hours teaching some 'newbie' how to cast on 230 stitches using a long tail cast on with two balls of yarn, and I had a blast doing it. But that is how they are here. They even have to announce to everyone to check their PM's because they either have to plot their next gang attack on a topic or pick the next person to focus their wrath upon (pg 37)
> 
> Got to get knitting. When I talked about starting my Christmas presents yesterday I forgot about the three baby blankets I also need to do. Yikes, thank goodness for AC so all that yarn and fabric won't roast me as it accumulates on my lap.


LTL - I wrote a post but decided I would be playing right into KPG's hands. If you are interested in checking out the workshops just click on the link below my post. They are classes taught by KP members to KP members and there are 59 of them.

As far as any nastiness about your work. When you come here you attack - I have been ridiculed, accused of being arrogant, accused of being a liar, and on an on, because I showed my work.

I would ask you to really read KPG's posts. Tell me that she doesn't do the same thing. Actually you have done the same thing too.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you a moron or an idiot? I know you are a liar.
> 
> I didn't 'put anyone down.' I replied to SQM that I don't need emoticons to express *myself* in WRITING. I didn't tell anyone else what to do as you CONTINUE to do. I'm not writing texts, literature, novels, textbooks nor anything you rattled on about here on KP and neither are you.
> 
> ...


You are one piece of work. Over on D&P, you accused me of name calling, lying and everything else and you're doing EXACTLY THAT HERE!!! AGAIN!!! :shock:

I well and truly REST MY CASE!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> PP won't take any in, she still has her working, adult son living with her in a crowded apartment (or so she said); sounds like no savings or access funds are available to support anyone else, especially one who isn't family but in need.
> 
> I wonder if Alcameron will bake for all those she agrees to support. Certainly she'll pay them much above minimum wage for any allowances she pays them for helping out around her home.
> 
> How exciting that ONE Lib or Dem on this thread MAY put their money where her mouth is!


Oh My G-d!

This is GOLD! What a hypocrite you are!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can assure you, your glass work isn't stained glass and you didn't complete that bisque doll face yourself.
> 
> Bragging only for talkers, not artists.


Do you realize what a nasty piece of work you are? You overstep the lines that should be here, every time you post.

I have seen lots of huck's work, and none of yours. 
You go to D and P and are sweetness and light. you come here and you are a vicious, nasty unkind person. YOu like to tear people down, and then you go over there and they build you up. You love to hurt people and you should be ashamed.

You choose to attack below the belt, like you just did here with PP. you make things worse, not ever better.

It really bothers you if someone comes here and has a civil conversation about her crafts or interest in an art form, and that two people from the opposite sides can talk. You have to bring in your nastiness and spoil it - People like you don't win, because you are so unhappy and nasty, and unkind , that you must be seething inside. You make sure you 'suggest' that I or whoever that person is talking to' be ignored.

I know I will receive another attack for daring to take you on, from some of your 
'friends'. That is fine. I, am well able to look after myself.

Your problem is you don't have any 
guidelines in your head about what is too much. What you don't realize is that because of your personality, we don't listen, nor do we take you seriously. Some of us answer you just to see how far you will go. So go back and put on your act. Your true self visits here.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I remember you saying that. I enjoyed visiting HS and people watching. Waaaay to Liberal for me. I don't do Goth and everyone was dressed in Goth every time I went there. I love Boston.
> 
> In Jr. and Sr. High School I took the straight College Curriculum. My degree is in Business and Management with a minor in Accounting. I did not attend college immediately after High School.
> 
> ...


I feel embarrassed for you, I really do.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you mean after I threw up?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I feel embarrassed for you, I really do.


I've been a liberal all my life and didn't know what Goth was until I saw a movie just awhile ago. Hm.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I am happy to tell you that I am a knitter/crocheter/writer. I just started knitting when my gp was in the hospital the last time. My older sis inspired me to take it up right before, and she taught me while we were there. I didn't get it at first bc she taught me English style and my brain wasn't meant for that. Someone else quickly told me about the Continental method. I went home and for the first time, searched YouTube. My gm had co for me right before we parted for the evening, and after watching a couple videos, I was off and running! Dh had left the room when I was watching the tutorials. By the time he came back a short while later, I was knitting rows without dropping or adding a stitch. He was, to say the least, impressed. I feel like I have been knitting my whole life, even as if I knitted in previous ones. I tell people, "it's like learning the language I was meant to speak." I have knitted many things, my favorite being laces and cables (better if they are together!).
> After a month of knitting, I taught myself how to crochet in the same fashion. One night dh went out and bought me the boye set from michaels, the next afternoon I was crocheting flowers. And I even slept that night! That's when I knew how I was going to replace the traditional cut flowers (which for me is an incredible waste of money) at my wedding that coming Jan. I would crochet them! I did and they really made the wedding perfect. I created my own pattern for a handy dandy crocheted water bottle carrier recently, which I shared on "users how toos, etc." forum.
> I am a perfectionist, and have learned from many mistakes, a lot of them took a few times of "learning"! Lol! I still haven't "learned" to be a perfectionist! I always find a way out, though. I have gotten very good at placing an afterthought lifeline, as I still have yet to learn to place one every pattern repeat or every "x" amount of rows. I just get so into the pattern, it's almost like I'm doing it in a hypnotic trance! And you are completely right about mistakes. In fact, Albert Einstein said "a person who never made a mistake never tried anything new." And he was a pretty smart dude!
> 
> Here is a picture of my first capelet/poncho that I made for gm. It is not blocked in this pic, so please, be kind.


Nature
Your work is absolutely beautiful! And I know you're a beginner!!
I don't see any reason for anyone on this forum to criticize or tease anyone about anything that is made. Each person has his/her talents and each person has likes and dislikes. If someone doesn't like a color, tough! If one person is able to make a dishcloth and another person a lace tablecloth--so what? We're all at different learning levels and we all have different abilities. I can't understand why everyone can't be praised for what s/he is able to do. Attacking someone for trying or for how s/he looks is just plain cruel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> While I don't have the desire to hone the two specific skills you have presented, I fully appreciate what you are saying. I am so thankful for this site bc I can ask the advice of seasoned crafters such as yourself. I have posted before that I don't know what I've accomplished until I get feedback from those who have mastered the craft. I am self taught and this was fairly recently. I will look at a piece I am working on and say "wow, did I do that?" I never knew I was capable of creating such art. I look forward to growing as an artist with both mistakes and successes. I hope one day I am in the position you are, to be able to help newbie crafters. When people do ask me about it, I tell them that if I can do it, they can do it.
> 
> I was "hailing" you not for yourself, but so I knew I was showing my appreciation for your art. Call me selfish!


Please stop telling people "If I can do it, you can do it." It takes away from your accomplishment at the same time that it makes them anxious about their own abilities. And it's probably not true, at least for most crafts and most learners. As a teacher I've learned that people have different learning styles as well as different abilities, and when you cut them off by saying if I can..., you'll never see what they need help with.

On the other hand, if you don't want anyone asking for help, that's the secret formula to keeping them away, unless they're very determined.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Designer did compliment me about my work, but I have only posted pictures of my handspun yarns (my first attempt at a blend with non animal fiber and my alpaca yarns). I have not posted any other photos of my shawls, felted projects, sweaters or other handspun yarns because of the personal attacks I received. The cultists made snarky comments about the color and said I had old hands, and those were repeated about a year or so again. So no, no more pictures. I know that if I were asked to teach a class I would probably say no, mainly for the reason that I would not want the assaults from some of the he/she's here. I doubt they would have the courage to outright to attack me or be disruptive in the class, they would just create more troll sock puppets and do it that way. It is really sad because I am a great teacher (undergraduate and graduate work was in that area). But I just remembered that I mentioned one time that for years I taught CCD classes for my Church (And some of those years were before I even had my own kids) and was so cruelly attacked that I can't even imagine what would be slung at me if I tried to help someone here by posting how to pictures. Poop, I went to one of my knitting groups and spent two hours teaching some 'newbie' how to cast on 230 stitches using a long tail cast on with two balls of yarn, and I had a blast doing it. But that is how they are here. They even have to announce to everyone to check their PM's because they either have to plot their next gang attack on a topic or pick the next person to focus their wrath upon (pg 37)
> 
> Got to get knitting. When I talked about starting my Christmas presents yesterday I forgot about the three baby blankets I also need to do. Yikes, thank goodness for AC so all that yarn and fabric won't roast me as it accumulates on my lap.


I remember seeing your yarn and remember it was gorgeous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> thought I show you what it looks like at this stage. May change it yet - you know how it goes with free spirits. Have MANY works in progress and never know if and when they will be finished.


Right now it looks like a yarmulke and a wreath, but you can see where it's heading. What a great idea for a doctor's office!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I thought you said it is "easy peasy". Changed your mind? Glad I do not have your problems and be so hampered.


How can you disagree with the world's foremost authority? (Forgive me, Prof. Irwin Corey, wherever you are.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I am happy to tell you that I am a knitter/crocheter/writer. I just started knitting when my gp was in the hospital the last time. My older sis inspired me to take it up right before, and she taught me while we were there. I didn't get it at first bc she taught me English style and my brain wasn't meant for that. Someone else quickly told me about the Continental method. I went home and for the first time, searched YouTube. My gm had co for me right before we parted for the evening, and after watching a couple videos, I was off and running! Dh had left the room when I was watching the tutorials. By the time he came back a short while later, I was knitting rows without dropping or adding a stitch. He was, to say the least, impressed. I feel like I have been knitting my whole life, even as if I knitted in previous ones. I tell people, "it's like learning the language I was meant to speak." I have knitted many things, my favorite being laces and cables (better if they are together!).
> After a month of knitting, I taught myself how to crochet in the same fashion. One night dh went out and bought me the boye set from michaels, the next afternoon I was crocheting flowers. And I even slept that night! That's when I knew how I was going to replace the traditional cut flowers (which for me is an incredible waste of money) at my wedding that coming Jan. I would crochet them! I did and they really made the wedding perfect. I created my own pattern for a handy dandy crocheted water bottle carrier recently, which I shared on "users how toos, etc." forum.
> I am a perfectionist, and have learned from many mistakes, a lot of them took a few times of "learning"! Lol! I still haven't "learned" to be a perfectionist! I always find a way out, though. I have gotten very good at placing an afterthought lifeline, as I still have yet to learn to place one every pattern repeat or every "x" amount of rows. I just get so into the pattern, it's almost like I'm doing it in a hypnotic trance! And you are completely right about mistakes. In fact, Albert Einstein said "a person who never made a mistake never tried anything new." And he was a pretty smart dude!
> 
> Here is a picture of my first capelet/poncho that I made for gm. It is not blocked in this pic, so please, be kind.


Really good! You have interesting color sense, too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> Thank you very much. I share my work not to be hailed, I show it so others may get encouraged to undertake something they think they cannot do. Every person has talents which often need to be wakened. I was not born with skills, I worked diligently to acquire them and I shall try to share what I know with those who want to find out what they can do. Each one of us needs liberation from hang-ups, I sure had my share but with encouragements from those who succeeded I freed myself and now have no limits when it comes to trying. I still look at things I made and am surprised that I made them when in the beginning I thought that was but a dream.


Hilarious! About a year ago I posted some of my knitting and sewn works. You couldn't criticize my work fast enough or often enough. Then you posted some of your work, and bragged on and on again. You lied about what you had created then and you're lying now.

I told everyone that the work you said was stained glass wasn't (it is painting on clear glass), and I told everyone how the dolls heads were made before you confirmed same. Someone has to keep you honest. ONLY THEN did you admit to what I'd already posted about BOTH your glass work and ceramic work.

BTW: I never said I made a bisque doll, so you slamming me over nothing was priceless!

No one criticizes others' works except those Libs on this thread when it is work done by a non-Lib.

Examples: you, damemary and others slammed me on my sewing, you about my knitting, a Lib about LTL's hands INSTEAD of any her yarn, etc..

Huck/Ingried, you even criticized my sewing machine/maintenance, remember? Then I called you on THAT because I've been a sewing teacher, am very familiar with machines/vendors, etc., and you didn't plan on or know that when you slammed me in your competitive brag-a-thon. I DO know a lot about many types of creative work.

The Libs on this thread are horrible liars (the lot of them); what does that say when a Lib praises another Lib's creative work; think about that for awhile.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Please stop telling people "If I can do it, you can do it." It takes away from your accomplishment at the same time that it makes them anxious about their own abilities. And it's probably not true, at least for most crafts and most learners. As a teacher I've learned that people have different learning styles as well as different abilities, and when you cut them off by saying if I can..., you'll never see what they need help with.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't want anyone asking for help, that's the secret formula to keeping them away, unless they're very determined.


I agree Pearl - Much better to say, I know that if you are interested, you can learn it too. I will help in any way I can. 
works much better and is more helpful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Designer did compliment me about my work, but I have only posted pictures of my handspun yarns (my first attempt at a blend with non animal fiber and my alpaca yarns). I have not posted any other photos of my shawls, felted projects, sweaters or other handspun yarns because of the personal attacks I received. The cultists made snarky comments about the color and said I had old hands, and those were repeated about a year or so again. So no, no more pictures. I know that if I were asked to teach a class I would probably say no, mainly for the reason that I would not want the assaults from some of the he/she's here. I doubt they would have the courage to outright to attack me or be disruptive in the class, they would just create more troll sock puppets and do it that way. It is really sad because I am a great teacher (undergraduate and graduate work was in that area). But I just remembered that I mentioned one time that for years I taught CCD classes for my Church (And some of those years were before I even had my own kids) and was so cruelly attacked that I can't even imagine what would be slung at me if I tried to help someone here by posting how to pictures. Poop, I went to one of my knitting groups and spent two hours teaching some 'newbie' how to cast on 230 stitches using a long tail cast on with two balls of yarn, and I had a blast doing it. But that is how they are here.  They even have to announce to everyone to check their PM's because they either have to plot their next gang attack on a topic or pick the next person to focus their wrath upon (pg 37)
> 
> Got to get knitting. When I talked about starting my Christmas presents yesterday I forgot about the three baby blankets I also need to do. Yikes, thank goodness for AC so all that yarn and fabric won't roast me as it accumulates on my lap.


The person who "announced" that some*one* should check her PMs was me, and the person I told to do it was your very own friend soloweygirl. Before you accuse anyone of such silliness, read!!! And I did it because what I was telling her may have caused a fight here that didn't need to be public. Pity you don't understand sensitivity.

Why on earth should anyone believe what you say about the ones who criticize you if you never read their messages? For all you know, they were saying good things, but you only expect bad, so that's what you see. It has more to do with what's in your head than what's really going on.

As for having old hands, big deal. I suspect someone said it because you keep going on about how some of us are older than you. If growing old is so terrible, I hope you manage to avoid it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> What fun, Huck!
> I am in the process of repurposing a few items for a wallhanging.
> I do appreciate your encouragement. The only thing that holds me back is my lack of patience!
> It is inspiring to see such a master willing to show a progression of learning her skills, a person willing to share that piece of the process and not just the "top of the line" so to speak.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I thought you said it is "easy peasy". Changed your mind? Glad I do not have your problems and be so hampered.


I did say that, and I haven't changed my mind. I also told you prior to you admitting same, that you didn't create the bisque doll head yourself. I was correct because you confirmed my words AFTER I made my post about how the dolls' pieces are created. Ceramics may be easy peasy for me, but not for someone starting out (like you) which is what I said in the first place.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> More and more Canadians are using US spelling and pronunciation. I think it is partly because of the internet. Plus the fact that we are right next door to you and much of our information comes from the States. When I went to school most words were spelled with British spelling.
> 
> I learned Stained glass and a lot of other crafts in Arizona when we were snowbirds. Some teachers were Canadian and some were American. We bought our glass and supplies from a Store there and as expected, the American spelling was used. KP Tags use the US spelling, for color rather than colour. It can be confusing. I can usually tell if it is a British author when I am reading a book, by the spelling. Both seem natural.


But the odd thing about "solder" is that it's spelled with an L but pronounced without it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Designer did compliment me about my work, but I have only posted pictures of my handspun yarns (my first attempt at a blend with non animal fiber and my alpaca yarns). I have not posted any other photos of my shawls, felted projects, sweaters or other handspun yarns because of the personal attacks I received. The cultists made snarky comments about the color and said I had old hands, and those were repeated about a year or so again. So no, no more pictures. I know that if I were asked to teach a class I would probably say no, mainly for the reason that I would not want the assaults from some of the he/she's here. I doubt they would have the courage to outright to attack me or be disruptive in the class, they would just create more troll sock puppets and do it that way. It is really sad because I am a great teacher (undergraduate and graduate work was in that area). But I just remembered that I mentioned one time that for years I taught CCD classes for my Church (And some of those years were before I even had my own kids) and was so cruelly attacked that I can't even imagine what would be slung at me if I tried to help someone here by posting how to pictures. Poop, I went to one of my knitting groups and spent two hours teaching some 'newbie' how to cast on 230 stitches using a long tail cast on with two balls of yarn, and I had a blast doing it. But that is how they are here. They even have to announce to everyone to check their PM's because they either have to plot their next gang attack on a topic or pick the next person to focus their wrath upon (pg 37)
> 
> Got to get knitting. When I talked about starting my Christmas presents yesterday I forgot about the three baby blankets I also need to do. Yikes, thank goodness for AC so all that yarn and fabric won't roast me as it accumulates on my lap.


 :thumbup: Agree, remember and understand. Nearly the same treatment happened to me as well (only it became a competition). BTW: I won (according to many KPers who informed my privately). :-D

P.S. I haven't seen too many knitted creations by those Libs doing the talking presently. I've seen a shawl or two by Al, some rectangles by Knitanon (meant for doll clothes), a scarf, a machine-knitted sweater set by Ingried, and things by Designer.

I wonder if the Libs don't do fiber arts or barely knit, or are too afraid of critiques they don't post their works either. (Kinda 'bound' themselves off maybe?)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It worked!!! I will copy them. where did you find them. They are the first movable emoticons I have found works for me. NOt that I have looked that hard lately. Thanks!!!!


Hurray for you!! I just Google something like "smilies tongue in cheek" and see what comes up. Then I copy and paste the code. I would think the same codes work for Macs as for Windoze.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

decided not to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You are one piece of work. Over on D&P, you accused me of name calling, lying and everything else and you're doing EXACTLY THAT HERE!!! AGAIN!!! :shock:
> 
> I well and truly REST MY CASE!


Hi Lisa. I didn't accuse you of anything. I told you the truth but it didn't set you free, it set you off.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Someone has to keep you honest."

says KPG, the KP dominatrix, wearing black leather costume that she sewed herself in an easy peasy jiffy. Add whip.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You are one piece of work. Over on D&P, you accused me of name calling, lying and everything else and you're doing EXACTLY THAT HERE!!! AGAIN!!! :shock:
> 
> I well and truly REST MY CASE!


Welcome to the real world. I mean that seriously.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I remember seeing your yarn and remember it was gorgeous.


Cookiequeen - I have heard about her work and I have also (if I remember correctly,) seen her yarn. She is quite talented. I have also seen posts by her friends complimenting her. Talent has nothing to do with Politics, or Religion or differences-- It crosses, borders, it makes people feel good about themselves, and it is a wonderful feeling to accomplish something you didn't think you could. It is a shame but it does take courage to post your work on these threads though as you are opening yourself up for personal attacks, ask me how I know.

It is sad that someone can even be attacked like you were for showing your wonderful baking. Don't let anyone stop you. I am not going to stop showing my work if I feel the urge to do so.

How are you doing, friend?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Welcome to the real world. I mean that seriously.


So true -Purl. I am going to try again!!

[/quote]


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I can't understand why everyone can't be praised for what s/he is able to do. Attacking someone for trying or for how s/he looks is just plain cruel.


Tell that to the Lib that insulted LTL's hands and CheekyBlighter who regularly insulted my looks, and Vocal Lisa, and you, and *all* the other Libs who insult everyone or agree with those Libs who do the insulting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell that to the Lib that insulted LTL's hands and the CheekyBlighter who regularly insulted my looks and Vocal Lisa, and you, and *all* the other Libs who insult everyone or agree with those Libs who do the insulting.


look in the mirror -- what are you doing??? We are individuals here not all of us are the same. Thank heavens not all of the D and P people are the same. There is only one of you thank heavens.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh My G-d!
> 
> This is GOLD! What a hypocrite you are!


She also has great imagination, at least about my situation. My "crowded apartment" is 1,800 square feet, bigger than most houses. I guess it's not imagination she has, just a desire to say the worst she can think of about people who won't kiss her ring.

It's good that you've seen the light. Most of the D&P crowd are blind to it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> "Someone has to keep you honest."
> 
> says KPG, the KP dominatrix, wearing black leather costume that she sewed herself in an easy peasy jiffy. Add whip.


Oh, no, you don't. Sewing leather is NOT easy peasy.

I bought my whip.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Someone has to keep you honest."
> 
> says KPG, the KP dominatrix, wearing black leather costume that she sewed herself in an easy peasy jiffy. Add whip.


What kind of smiley would you like for this one? It deserves something good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Agree, remember and understand. Nearly the same treatment happened to me as well (only it became a competition). ]BTW: I won (according to many KPers who informed my privately). :-D
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I wonder if the Libs don't do fiber arts or barely knit, or are too afraid of critiques they don't post their works either. (Kinda 'bound' themselves off maybe?)


It is a personal choice whether we want to put something out that we created so that we can be told how awful it is, what a poor job was done, what a poor craftsman we are.

Each of us had to decide whether we are willing to take the heat. I decided that names can't and won't hurt me, that I have been doing my crafts and art since I was l0 years old , and that I am a good teacher. I refuse to be intimidated by nasty people like you who enjoy tearing down others rather than building them up.

_I also decided to be honest with my opinions about others work even if they didn't agree with my politics or I didn't agree with theirs. I also decided that I would not hesitate to congratulate someone whose work I admired. One thing has nothing to do with the other_

. You get your jollies by tearing people down. I actually feel sorry for you. You have a ways to go - it is going to come back and bite you. I have seen people who are like you - they usually end up alone and without friends, because, you can only put on an act for so long.

Your friends read your posts, and your messages telling how perfect you are and how smarter you are (smarter than anyone else) they also see you 'suggesting' that any discussion with someone over here, be ignored because that person can't be trusted. Soo,, one of these days, one person at a time, they are going to see through you.

They might not say anything, as they don't want to cause dissension in the group but it will happen. I know we will never hear about it , and some will continue buying into your 'sweetness' there and your nastiness here. That is fine.

You are also a blow hard and very impressed with yourself (see red)and I imagine you have never admitted to coming second to anyone for anything. Sort of sad. Carry on, I will read your posts when it suits me so that I can remind myself what you are really like. Usually I don't need that reminder. I know you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What kind of smiley would you like for this one? It deserves something good.


A smiley face in a bustier, fist nets, stilettos, and leather hood. And of course piercings and tattoos.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:



> A smiley face in a bustier, fist nets, stilettos, and leather hood. And of course piercings and tattoos.


Any or all. I also like the one where there is a line of them 'dancing;? quite small. I can't believe after all this time I am learning to use moving tags! Thanks Purl. Watch it though you posting them here will certainly mean they will show up on KPT's posts and she will convince herself she thought them up. Maybe, if you prefer you can send them to me by a pm? up to you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Joke of the day, lol.


Ding dong the witch is here!

Witches are on my mind this morning. I saw "Wicked" yesterday about two witches, and then first thing this morning KPG's posts were there. I needed to go drink a coffee. Too much is too much. The show was pretty good. I have to admit I liked Cats better - but this one was very visual and the voices great.

how are you doing? It is a fun morning here as usual.

Sunny day in Calgary. We are going up to Banff for lunch tomorrow. We are finished our medical tests, waiting for some results. Hopefully we can get away for a week next month. I think we might drive through southern Alberta and BC and up north and come back through the Rockies and Banff, then home. Lots of tourists but they are welcome.

Have you taken any holidays this summer?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Naturechampion
Your work is wonderful. I see you having no limits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I beg your pardon.
I owe many of you an answer but I am using a computer normally used for other purposes and I must return it to get busy there. I should get my main computer back shortly and shall answer everyone. 

In the meantime, KPG, bless you dear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> A smiley face in a bustier, fist nets, stilettos, and leather hood. And of course piercings and tattoos.


Not exactly what you ordered, but should be good enough.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I beg your pardon.
> I owe many of you an answer but I am using a computer normally used for other purposes and I must return it to get busy there. I should get my main computer back shortly and shall answer everyone.
> 
> In the meantime, KPG, bless you dear.


I see you are still online, thank you for the blessing!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Any or all. I also like the one where there is a line of them 'dancing;? quite small. I can't believe after all this time I am learning to use moving tags! Thanks Purl. Watch it though you posting them here will certainly mean they will show up on KPT's posts and she will convince herself she thought them up. Maybe, if you prefer you can send them to me by a pm? up to you.


Not much time this mng., but I'll send some your way soon.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell that to the Lib that insulted LTL's hands and CheekyBlighter who regularly insulted my looks, and Vocal Lisa, and you, and *all* the other Libs who insult everyone or agree with those Libs who do the insulting.


Yes, well, why don't you stop the ugly words and give it a rest. Your continual badgering doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I said:"The real H
> "I wonder if you, (those on the left - progressive) don't use the term "anti-Semites" as freely as the term "racist" is used. Only if you don't have anything else to say. If you study the Real History of the United States you will find the biggest racists and anti-Semites arge Democrats. The true Christians know that our Country will only survive if we are fully supporting Israel. "


After 50 years of reading American history, I've never found a book called "The Real History of the United States". Can you help me find it? Can you help me understand how the survival of country is dependent on fully supporting Israel? Please don't tell me this idea comes from the Bible.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found a bunch, thanks very much! will use them rather than answer nasty posts 

www.sherv.net/happy.wink-emoticon-3344.html

doing something wrong. I tried the quote. what tag do I use Purl?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> After 50 years of reading American history, I've never found a book called "The Real History of the United States". Can you help me find it? Can you help me understand how the survival of country is dependent on fully supporting Israel? Please don't tell me this idea comes from the Bible.


I think she's still writing it. Or else it _is_ the Bible. After all, how could it be real history if it weren't connected with the Bible? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I found a bunch, thanks very much! will use them rather than answer nasty posts
> 
> www.sherv.net/happy.wink-emoticon-3344.html
> 
> doing something wrong. I tried the quote. what tag do I use Purl?


Wish I could help.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I see you are still online, thank you for the blessing!


knitpresengifts
I sure am of great interest to you. Bless you dear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I found a bunch, thanks very much! will use them rather than answer nasty posts
> 
> www.sherv.net/happy.wink-emoticon-3344.html
> 
> doing something wrong. I tried the quote. what tag do I use Purl?


You found a great website for them, but you have to look for the code that says "forum," then highlight the whole thing and copy it. It's usually 3 lines, never just one.

In this case, it's 

Hit Quote Reply to see the code. But it doesn't wink.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Please stop telling people "If I can do it, you can do it." It takes away from your accomplishment at the same time that it makes them anxious about their own abilities. And it's probably not true, at least for most crafts and most learners. As a teacher I've learned that people have different learning styles as well as different abilities, and when you cut them off by saying if I can..., you'll never see what they need help with.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't want anyone asking for help, that's the secret formula to keeping them away, unless they're very determined.


I meant learning in general. Not what I am specifically working on. I've never said it to anyone here either. It is more a general inspiration for people to learn the general craft, any craft. It is more an "if I can LEARN how to do it so can you." I believe that people have the capabilities to achieve almost any goal. I remind them that it does take a LOT of patience and practice. I prompt them to watch YouTube videos and go to LYS for help. I also inform them that there are different techniques, so if they are going to watch tutorials to watch a few, try them each, and see which one feels right. I don't just tell them "if I can do it, you can do it!" And leave them with no other instructions or advice. I am speaking to people who have never picked up a needle or hook before. I would have instructed them to come to KP to learn, but I didn't know it existed the last time someone asked how I learned. I do tell them that I learned a certain way, but that they may have a different learning style, I.e. They may need more "hands on" tutelage. In fact, I am disgusted by the way we are running our public education system BECAUSE of the fact that people learn in different ways at different speeds.

Thanks for the heads up. I will definitely try to watch what I say. I don't believe my words (put into context and the other dialogue that surrounded them) deterred anyone I have spoken to, though.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree Pearl - Much better to say, I know that if you are interested, you can learn it too. I will help in any way I can.
> works much better and is more helpful.


I actually say it in the context of learning, not specifically knitting or crochet. I can see where people would get deterred bc of that. The statement is always part of a larger conversations with other "buts..." And "ifs..." And advice to seek the tools to learn a skill. It is always accompanied with a stress on "with patience and practice."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I meant learning in general. Not what I am specifically working on. I've never said it to anyone here either. It is more a general inspiration for people to learn the general craft, any craft. It is more an "if I can LEARN how to do it so can you." I believe that people have the capabilities to achieve almost any goal. I remind them that it does take a LOT of patience and practice. I prompt them to watch YouTube videos and go to LYS for help. I also inform them that there are different techniques, so if they are going to watch tutorials to watch a few, try them each, and see which one feels right. I don't just tell them "if I can do it, you can do it!" And leave them with no other instructions or advice. I am speaking to people who have never picked up a needle or hook before. I would have instructed them to come to KP to learn, but I didn't know it existed the last time someone asked how I learned. I do tell them that I learned a certain way, but that they may have a different learning style, I.e. They may need more "hands on" tutelage. In fact, I am disgusted by the way we are running our public education system BECAUSE of the fact that people learn in different ways at different speeds.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I will definitely try to watch what I say. I don't believe my words (put into context and the other dialogue that surrounded them) deterred anyone I have spoken to, though.


You can just ignore me. You seem to know what you're doing.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You can just ignore me. You seem to know what you're doing.


Did you mean that sarcastically? I appreciate feedback. I don't want to deter anyone at all. I know that what we accomplish is directly correlated with our self esteem. I never wanted to learn how to knit when I was younger bc I didn't think I had the capabilities. I don't want anyone else to put off learning something for the same reason. If I am unknowingly saying something that would cause them to do this, I want to know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Did you mean that sarcastically? I appreciate feedback. I don't want to deter anyone at all. I know that what we accomplish is directly correlated with our self esteem. I never wanted to learn how to knit when I was younger bc I didn't think I had the capabilities. I don't want anyone else to put off learning something for the same reason. If I am unknowingly saying something that would cause them to do this, I want to know.


Not sarcastically at all. I meant what I said.

I've had certain aspirations that I couldn't accomplish, yet a lot of people would say "If I can do it, anyone can." They were wrong, and I ended up feeling like a dolt.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Great! Don't you love working with cotton?


 It's my FAVORITE! It's so versatile. My absolute favorite is the knitpicks Shine. It is sooooo soft. Sometimes I'll pet it against my face...

Thanks for the support! Btw, is "knitanon" like "al-anon"? A support group for family members of those who are addicted to knitting? If so, my dh would probably like to join. Lol. If not, what does it mean?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> LTL - I wrote a post but decided I would be playing right into KPG's hands. If you are interested in checking out the workshops just click on the link below my post. They are classes taught by KP members to KP members and there are 59 of them.
> 
> As far as any nastiness about your work. When you come here you attack - I have been ridiculed, accused of being arrogant, accused of being a liar, and on an on, because I showed my work.
> 
> I would ask you to really read KPG's posts. Tell me that she doesn't do the same thing. Actually you have done the same thing too.


I do not attack. It has always appeared to me that when someone disagrees with a lib the person is listed as a racist, hater of Jews, homophobic, radical Christian Fundamentalist and on and on and on. As I reread many posts that you say I was on the attack, most were criticism of Obama, which is a Bozo no no to the left. I do not call people slanderous names. I do not spew hate speech. I do not use disgusting language or text lingo to make my points. I have asked over and over again to show me what I have said is a lie, no response. I rarely use hyper-links to validate my point unless it is so long that reposting it would be a waste of space. So please until you and people like you stop with the viciousness, do not expect because you say one thing nice that all is forgiven. I would suggest that you look at your group, their posts, their language, their poisonous comments and thinks do I want to be known as part of the "we"? It is almost pack-like or gang-like to always refer to oneself as a plural pronoun. If one has something to say, a more adult way of responding to someone is the use of the work "I", because it shows ownership and not collectivism. As my priest has said Catholics should forgive someone of something, but only a fool would forget what they did.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Did you mean that sarcastically? I appreciate feedback. I don't want to deter anyone at all. I know that what we accomplish is directly correlated with our self esteem. I never wanted to learn how to knit when I was younger bc I didn't think I had the capabilities. I don't want anyone else to put off learning something for the same reason. If I am unknowingly saying something that would cause them to do this, I want to know.


 It is tied up with our self esteem. I do think that our self esteem becomes less negative when we succeed at a new craft . I have seen it happen so often to those who had little self esteem, just glow when they accomplish something they never dreamed they could. It is why I teach, and why the workshops worked so well. There was no nastiness, or putting people down, just trying to give them confidence.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Not sarcastically at all. I meant what I said.
> 
> I've had certain aspirations that I couldn't accomplish, yet a lot of people would say "If I can do it, anyone can." They were wrong, and I ended up feeling like a dolt.


I'm sorry to hear that. My problem with trying new things was I always compared to my cousins. I had to do the things they did the way they did them with the same results. I went to hs, youth group, Hebrew school, and sports with them. One of the appeals of the university I chose was that they were not there (they all went to the same college), even though gm was very disappointed. I did very well there.

One thing I have always tried to tell people regarding anything they want to learn is not to let other people deter them, but more importantly don't let themselves get in their own way. Often times it is our own mental hang-ups that keep us from accomplishing things.

I have to say, I do tease my dh and tell him " it's so easy, even you can do it!" When I'm talking about cooking or using a kitchen appliance. When it comes to building something I say " it's so easy, even I can do it!" I only say this to him, though, bc he knows where it is coming from and said with the utmost love and silliness.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> It is tied up with our self esteem. I do think that our self esteem becomes less negative when we succeed at a new craft . I have seen it happen so often to those who had little self esteem, just glow when they accomplish something they never dreamed they could. It is why I teach, and why the workshops worked so well. There was no nastiness, or putting people down, just trying to give them confidence.


In point of fact, I didn't start thinking I could do so much until I accomplished organic farming. After that I knew that if I looked in the right places, I could learn anything. I have to tell you, I had a couple professors tell me that they wished all their students were as good as "self teaching" as I was. These were biology teachers, but what they said meant so much that I applied it to farming, then knitting and crochet.

Once we can get over our own self-doubt, the possibilities are endless!

I've always been told I would make a good teacher. I don't want to deal with beaurocracy, so I will leave that profession to those with the patience for that. I would love to one day teach people how to farm and craft. There is a mother and daughter who want me to teach them beginning crochet, but they live a far enough distance away that this might not be possible.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here is some more info SQM about our uber Lib President who is doing all he can to stop America's historical support of Israel:
_________________
by JOEL B. POLLAK 27 Jul 2014

On Sunday evening, after calling Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and demanding an "immediate, unconditional" ceasefire in the war with Hamas, President Barack Obama convened an emergency meeting of the United Nations Security Council to ratify a unanimous resolution to the same effect. Ironically, President Obama declined to take the case for military action against Syria to the UN Security Council last year.

According to a leaked draft of the resolution, the Council will express "grave concern regarding the deterioration in the situation as a result of the crisis related to Gaza and the loss of civilian lives and casualties," though it will not single out either Israel or Hamas. It is unclear whether either party will obey the demand for a ceasefire, but the resolution effectively isolates Israel in its war to eradicate a terrorist threat to civilians--a war it is winning.

The referral to the Security Council will be considered an ultimate act of betrayal by many supporters of Israel. The UN has been the stage for many of the most vicious anti-Israel--and antisemitic--calumnies of recent years, most notably the Goldstone Report on trumped-up "war crimes" in Gaza in 2008-9, and the infamous "Zionism equals racism" resolution of 1975, which the U.S., then represented by Daniel Patrick Moynihan, opposed.

One thing is certain: for a president who once told pro-Israel activists that he had "Israel's back," the past few days have been extraordinary. Not only has the Obama administration sought to impose a ceasefire on Israel that would have left Hamas's terror infrastructure intact, but has sought ceasefire terms that would give Hamas outright victory. 

Now Obama is leading the charge to isolate Israel. If he has Israel's back, it is with a sharp dagger.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not exactly what you ordered, but should be good enough.


Close to perfection. And she looks like she would be a great enforcer of The Truth that we so eagerly seek on these threads.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, here's another response you're unlikely to read.



lovethelake said:


> I do not attack. It has always appeared to me that when someone disagrees with a lib the person is listed as a racist, hater of Jews, homophobic, radical Christian Fundamentalist and on and on and on. As I reread many posts that you say I was on the attack, most were criticism of Obama, which is a Bozo no no to the left. I do not call people slanderous names. I do not spew hate speech. I do not use disgusting language or text lingo to make my points. I have asked over and over again to show me what I have said is a lie, no response. I rarely use hyper-links to validate my point unless it is so long that reposting it would be a waste of space. So please until you and people like you stop with the viciousness, do not expect because you say one thing nice that all is forgiven. I would suggest that you look at your group, their posts, their language, their poisonous comments and thinks do I want to be known as part of the "we"? It is almost pack-like or gang-like to always refer to oneself as a plural pronoun. If one has something to say, a more adult way of responding to someone is the use of the work "I", because it shows ownership and not collectivism. As my priest has said Catholics should forgive someone of something, but only a fool would forget what they did.


You certainly do attack; you just choose not to describe it that way. You attacked - I don't know exactly - maybe me, accusing me of telling everyone to read their PMs so we could accomplish some nefarious purpose, WHEN IT WAS ME WRITING TO SOLOWEYGIRL and nobody else. Since you rarely read responses to your messages, you have no way of knowing the effects of your words. On the other hand, you have a habit of breaking into a conversation, thinking you're the one setting everyone straight. Then it turns out you've only read one sentence or maybe one paragraph (a short one).

I'm also probably the only person to accuse someone of being a "hater of Jews" because I was the person she sent anti-Semitic messages to. And it's been only one person I accused of that behavior. If there are other anti-Semites on D&P, they can rest easy; there's only one who deserves calling out.

It appears to me that you (I won't generalize about all right-wingers, the way you generalize about all "libs") like to pretend that you're always sweetness and light, yet you're the one who made up "obamacultists" and "aow," and who can't seem to leave Shirley alone. I made up a name for you and your friends, "cow" (conservative obnoxious women), but how often have you seen it used? The viciousness comes mostly from you and your friends.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is some more info SQM about our uber Lib President who is doing all he can to stop America's historical support of Israel:
> _________________
> by JOEL B. POLLAK 27 Jul 2014
> 
> ...


no argument from me. Thanks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> here some early pieces of the stained glass I made.


OMG, you are seriously passing this off as stained glass!!!!! Paint is more like it. There is a whole system of faux stained glass in the craft stores, done with paint and stained glass patterns. Give me a break.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> no argument from me. Thanks.


Without knowing where it comes from? You're an easy mark.

In fact, it's from Breitbart News, where truth - if any is there - is an accident.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

To find support for Israel, you have to move to the right. I don't care about the source, I care for the sentiment. And I know that the UN has never been a friend to Israel after 1948.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> To find support for Israel, you have to move to the right. I don't care about the source, I care for the sentiment. And I know that the UN has never been a friend to Israel after 1948.


But it's important to know about the source bc some sources skew or totally evade the truth. I'm not speaking specifically for this article, but for all informative pieces. The source is just as important, if not more, than what's being said.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, ms purl.


Poor Purl said:


> Without knowing where it comes from? You're an easy mark.
> 
> In fact, it's from Breitbart News, where truth - if any is there - is an accident.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> To find support for Israel, you have to move to the right. I don't care about the source, I care for the sentiment. And I know that the UN has never been a friend to Israel after 1948.


As long as the truth isn't important, you can go to whomever you want.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Doesn't matter, it is on the internet. It is all pretend.



Poor Purl said:


> As long as the truth isn't important, you can go to whomever you want.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Doesn't matter, it is on the internet. It is all pretend.


That's right. I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Is it just very hot? Or humid as well? I am in SoCal and it is quite humid. Yesterday was actually much nicer. It was on the hotter side but not like it had been. I miss last summer when it barely broke 75! We had a hotter winter than summer last year. Nuttiness, pure nuttiness.


If the dew point goes above 74 it will be considered oppressive outside. We have been having 100+ degrees, with a heat index of 105 to 110 and the dew point is about 76. Time to stay still and enjoy the AC.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I repeat, if you read it on the internet...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Mrs. Somma - surely you jest. So the world started 6000 years ago and events stopped after 1950? So I have been solipsistically experiencing my life since 1950?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> If the dew point goes above 74 it will be considered oppressive outside. We have been having 100+ degrees, with a heat index of 105 to 110 and the dew point is about 76. Time to stay still and enjoy the AC.


That IS miserable!! Geezo! We don't have central air, just a box AC that I hesitate to use unless it gets stifling. We are between 2 rivers that lead to the ocean, so we are in microclimate that sometimes gets the ocean breezes. My mom lives closer to the beach and it has actually been worse by her. I don't mind the dry heat as much as the humidity. With the breeze, at least Granny and I can sit in the shade. My dog will lay under the couch all day to escape the heat. Today is a little humid, but we don't have the cloud cover that traps the sticky moisture and makes the air so still.

I know that in august it will get how it is where you are. August is my least favorite month. When dh and I were decide ding when to get married, I told him " any month but august." We also get what we call the "Santa Ana" winds. They feel more like a breath from hell, as they are incredibly strong, hot, and destructive. August is the start of our "fire season", which we get a lot of.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Solo, but she couldn't speak the truth *if* she tried.


I know. She makes up so many untruths to impress her friends that she wouldn't know the truth if it slapped her in the face. It's so sad I almost feel sorry for her. I said ALMOST.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Easy for you to say. You are probably a real crafts person. I like to write.


Writing is a craft.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Writing is a craft.


It is but not exactly like using a needle of some sort. or a bisque head. Isn't bisque a soup also? How do you make a bisque soup? Do you heat it in a kiln?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

No moon landing, no civil rights act, no assassinations...


SQM said:


> Mrs. Somma - surely you jest. So the world started 6000 years ago and events stopped after 1950? So I have been solipsistically experiencing my life since 1950?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> I never said there was a book with that title. The "real" history can only be found in books published before 1950. About that time the progressives started taking control of the education system and revised history to their thinking. That is why a " History" professor on KP would say that we are a "Democratic Republic" instead of a "Constitutional Republic." We still are, unless the progressives get their way. Obama is trying to turn us into the "Democratic Republic" with himself as ruler, and a congress with no power.
> 
> It does come from the Bible. Since the Jews (Israel) are God's chosen people, we as a country will thrive only if we support Israel.


But by definition we are a democratic republic, and that's what the FF had in mind when they created the system of government. A democracy is where the leaders are appointed/voted for by the public. A republic is where a a few representatives make the decisions for everyone, whether they are appointed directly or indirectly. (This is a very basic and limited explanation). Therefore, we are a democratic republic. The constitution is just the set of laws that our government is supposed to uphold and protect. It doesn't define our government. We do.

We shouldn't support Israel bc the Jews are the "chosen people". We should do it bc it's the right thing to do for a nation who is being attacked so viciously and without true cause.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know. She makes up so many untruths to impress her friends that she wouldn't know the truth if it slapped her in the face. It's so sad I almost feel sorry for her. I said ALMOST.


Really? Did I make up the things in the PM I sent you, or were they in the words of the poster? Or did you simply not read them because the truth would be painful to you?

Just what untruths have I made up? I'd love to see your idea of my lying "to impress <my> friends." Two or three would be enough.

And please don't make them like your example of my abusing you. You insulted me first; then when I answered you in kind, you called it abuse.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> No moon landing, no civil rights act, no assassinations...


No, there apparently would still be assassinations, only Lincoln and McKinly, though. I guess science and progress don't exist either. Wasn't the creation of the internet after 1950? If so, how is it we are communicating?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

It isn't because of the "chosen people" anyway. It is for the benefit of those who think they know the one true way to paradise.



Natureschampion said:


> But by definition we are a democratic republic, and that's what the FF had in mind when they created the system of government. A democracy is where the leaders are appointed/voted for by the public. A republic is where a a few representatives make the decisions for everyone, whether they are appointed directly or indirectly. (This is a very basic and limited explanation). Therefore, we are a democratic republic. The constitution is just the set of laws that our government is supposed to uphold and protect. It doesn't define our government. We do.
> 
> We shouldn't support Israel bc the Jews are the "chosen people". We should do it bc it's the right thing to do for a nation who is being attacked so viciously and without true cause.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Magic.



Natureschampion said:


> No, there apparently would still be assassinations, only Lincoln and McKinly, though. I guess science and progress don't exist either. Wasn't the creation of the internet after 1950? If so, how is it we are communicating?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> But by definition we are a democratic republic, and that's what the FF had in mind when they created the system of government. A democracy is where the leaders are appointed/voted for by the public. A republic is where a a few representatives make the decisions for everyone, whether they are appointed directly or indirectly. (This is a very basic and limited explanation). Therefore, we are a democratic republic. The constitution is just the set of laws that our government is supposed to uphold and protect. It doesn't define our government. We do.
> 
> We shouldn't support Israel bc the Jews are the "chosen people". We should do it bc it's the right thing to do for a nation who is being attacked so viciously and without true cause.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

The Republican Party has been working overtime to try making people believe that this country is not a democracy. I suspect it's because little by little they're changing state laws, making it harder for the "wrong" people to vote (i.e., Democrats). Then they'll give votes to corporations=people, and we're all screwed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> It isn't because of the "chosen people" anyway. It is for the benefit of those who think they know the one true way to paradise.


The true way for them, not for the "chosen people."


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

By Jove, I think you've got it!
If we are further distanced from rights and responsibilities it is much easier to C/O the "they" like we are not supposed to be watching and guiding. It is so much easier to push that nonsense about not being listened to. 
People will let their right to assembly and right to vote, right to speak out, right to run for office all go because we are victims of the big bad gov't. 
That gov't, BTW, which has as a primary responsibility acting in the best interest of the national security of the citizens of the United States, ALL of the citizens of the US.



Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> The Republican Party has been working overtime to try making people believe that this country is not a democracy. I suspect it's because little by little they're changing state laws, making it harder for the "wrong" people to vote (i.e., Democrats). Then they'll give votes to corporations=people, and we're all screwed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I do not attack. It has always appeared to me that when someone disagrees with a lib the person is listed as a racist, hater of Jews, homophobic, radical Christian Fundamentalist and on and on and on. As I reread many posts that you say I was on the attack, most were criticism of Obama, which is a Bozo no no to the left. I do not call people slanderous names. I do not spew hate speech. I do not use disgusting language or text lingo to make my points. I have asked over and over again to show me what I have said is a lie, no response. I rarely use hyper-links to validate my point unless it is so long that reposting it would be a waste of space. So please until you and people like you stop with the viciousness, do not expect because you say one thing nice that all is forgiven. I would suggest that you look at your group, their posts, their language, their poisonous comments and thinks do I want to be known as part of the "we"? It is almost pack-like or gang-like to always refer to oneself as a plural pronoun. If one has something to say, a more adult way of responding to someone is the use of the work "I", because it shows ownership and not collectivism. As my priest has said Catholics should forgive someone of something, but only a fool would forget what they did.


LTL
Don't you realize that "we" feel the same way? I will admit to bugging Christians who talk about how "Christian" they are and then turn around and act totally unchristian to others. If a person professes to be a good Christian, she should act like one. It's the hypocrisy that gets to me more than anything.
"We" are accused of being mean and nasty but it comes from both sides. We all have opinions about things and every person should be allowed to hold those opinions. I don't think name-calling is a .christian's shining moment, but "they" do it over and over without regard for another's feelings. Ever. It's beyond me how a true Christian can be against the government programs that are in place to help those less fortunate. But over and over again I see Christians are against those programs and even make fun of those in need. To me, it doesn't add up. I could give more examples of that behavior that I see as hypocritical, but I'll quit right now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> OMG, you are seriously passing this off as stained glass!!!!! Paint is more like it. There is a whole system of faux stained glass in the craft stores, done with paint and stained glass patterns. Give me a break.


are you talking to me, or Huck?

She never passed hers off as stained glass, I looked at it quickly and thought it might have been slumped. I called it stained glass. I have clarified it with her publicly. It was not specifically stained glass and if you bothered to read her answer before attacking her, you would know that. I am completely responsible for calling it stained glass. I thought it was slumped, (heated in a kiln) and then painted, with special paint and then heated again. Slumping means that different layers of glass are laid on top of each other, and heated util they fuse together, nearly melting.

If you are talking about my work - it is what is known as stained glass.

You and KPG should take turns -- if you would like to see some real stained glass, it was posted but I removed it when KPG started her ranting to LTL. I will be happy to post it for your expert eyes if you are talking to me. I doubt you will call me on it as it would be difficult for you to acknowledge that I know what i am talking about. Actually the slumping of the Nun I posted was done by one of the teacher's at the park where I learned in Arizona. She has made a series of over l00 pieces and this is the one she gave to me as a gift as I helped her draw the designs. Also true. So go for it.

[/quote]

I wonder how long it will be before KPG comes back and joins in with her oh so knowledgeable posts. 5 minutes?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> OMG, you are seriously passing this off as stained glass!!!!! Paint is more like it. There is a whole system of faux stained glass in the craft stores, done with paint and stained glass patterns. Give me a break.


That's what I said, oh, my head! Why didn't she just call it what it is and leave it at that? Instead, she tried to impress and in so doing made a fool of herself again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> OMG, you are seriously passing this off as stained glass!!!!! Paint is more like it. There is a whole system of faux stained glass in the craft stores, done with paint and stained glass patterns. Give me a break.


soloweygirl
now I know you are tuity fruity. When did I ever say it was stained or glass or paint or something like it? Holy smoke you are certifying yourself as dumb. There is not such a thing as faux stained, there is however faux leaded. So you MAY learn something, sculptures always start with models. Now screw around with that statement. You are sooo good at it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> To find support for Israel, you have to move to the right. I don't care about the source, I care for the sentiment. And I know that the UN has never been a friend to Israel after 1948.


The Libs (I know you'd like me to use proper pronouns), always shoot the messenger and ignore the message/truth. Good for you for being open to the truth, regardless where it is heard or spoken.

I think the UN should be dismantled, never did anything worthwhile IMO since created except demand and expect America to give billions and carry the water for the rest of the world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My problem with trying new things was I always compared to my cousins. I had to do the things they did the way they did them with the same results. I went to hs, youth group, Hebrew school, and sports with them. One of the appeals of the university I chose was that they were not there (they all went to the same college), even though gm was very disappointed. I did very well there.
> 
> One thing I have always tried to tell people regarding anything they want to learn is not to let other people deter them, but more importantly don't let themselves get in their own way. Often times it is our own mental hang-ups that keep us from accomplishing things.
> 
> I have to say, I do tease my dh and tell him " it's so easy, even you can do it!" When I'm talking about cooking or using a kitchen appliance. When it comes to building something I say " it's so easy, even I can do it!" I only say this to him, though, bc he knows where it is coming from and said with the utmost love and silliness.


How is your brother doing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I know. She makes up so many untruths to impress her friends that she wouldn't know the truth if it slapped her in the face. It's so sad I almost feel sorry for her. I said ALMOST.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think the UN should be dismantled, never did anything worthwhile IMO since created except demand and expect America to give billions and carry the water for the rest of the world.


===================
If I remember correctly, The United Nations was the organization that passed the approval for a State of Israel - I will confirm that and the date, once I finish cooking lunch and searching to make sure I am correct. Y

here it is:

United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Partition of Palestine" redirects here. For the Partition of Palestine into Israel, the Gaza Strip, and the West Bank, see 1949 Armistice Agreements.
UN General Assembly
Resolution 181 (II)
UN Palestine Partition Versions 1947.jpg
UNSCOP (3 September 1947) and UN Ad Hoc Committee (25 November 1947) partition plans. The UN Ad Hoc committee proposal was voted on in the resolution.
Date	29 November, 1947
Meeting no.	128
Code	A/RES/181(II) (Document)
Voting summary
33 voted for
13 voted against
10 abstained
*Result* Recommendation to the United Kingdom, as the mandatory Power for Palestine, and to all other Members of the United Nations the adoption and implementation, with regard to the future government of Palestine, of the Plan of Partition with Economic Union set out in the resolution[1]
Wikisource has original text related to this article:
United Nations General Assembly Resolution 181
The United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine was a proposal developed by the United Nations, which recommended a partition with Economic Union of Mandatory Palestine to follow the termination of the British Mandate. On 29 November 1947, the U.N. General Assembly adopted a resolution recommending the adoption and implementation of the Plan as Resolution 181(II).[2]

*The resolution recommended the creation of independent Arab and Jewish States and the Special International Regime for the City of Jerusalem.* The Partition Plan, a four-part document attached to the resolution, provided for the termination of the Mandate, the progressive withdrawal of British armed forces and the delineation of boundaries between the two States and Jerusalem. Part I of the Plan stipulated that the Mandate would be terminated as soon as possible and the United Kingdom would withdraw no later than 1 August 1948. The new states would come into existence two months after the withdrawal, but no later than 1 October 1948. The Plan sought to address the conflicting objectives and claims of two competing movements: Arab nationalism in Palestine and Jewish nationalism, known as Zionism.[3][4] The Plan also called for Economic Union between the proposed states, and for the protection of religious and minority rights.

*The Plan was accepted by the Jewish public, except for its fringes*, and by the Jewish Agency despite its perceived limitations.[5][6] With a few exceptions, the Arab leaders and governments rejected the plan of partition in the resolution[7] and indicated an unwillingness to accept any form of territorial division.[8] Their reason was that it violated the principles of national self-determination in the UN charter which granted people the right to decide their own destiny.[6][9]


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I never said there was a book with that title. The "real" history can only be found in books published before 1950. About that time the progressives started taking control of the education system and revised history to their thinking. That is why a " History" professor on KP would say that we are a "Democratic Republic" instead of a "Constitutional Republic." We still are, unless the progressives get their way. Obama is trying to turn us into the "Democratic Republic" with himself as ruler, and a congress with no power.
> 
> It does come from the Bible. Since the Jews (Israel) are God's chosen people, we as a country will thrive only if we support Israel.


Joey
This business of progressives taking over the educational system and revising the history books is pure baloney. I would suggest that you at least subject yourself to reading material and talking to people who are outside your circle of family and church. Your faith is solid, and nothing can shake that. But to open to the ideas of others and not look at every theory or opinion as an assault on your church or on Christianity would widen your outlook. You'd gain an understanding of why people think they way they do and you could respect their beliefs and see that there isn't just one way to look at things. I hope you don't take this as any kind of an insult because it was not meant that way at all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> As long as the truth isn't important, you can go to whomever you want.


I think it must be hard to move back and forth each day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> To find support for Israel, you have to move to the right. I don't care about the source, I care for the sentiment. And I know that the UN has never been a friend to Israel after 1948.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> It isn't because of the "chosen people" anyway. It is for the benefit of those who think they know the one true way to paradise.


I know. It's very illogical to me. On one hand, the Jews have to convert and "accept Jesus" in order to get into heaven and save their souls. Some sects go so far as to get extra "brownie points" for converting Jews. On the other hand, the only way to paradise is for all the Jews to be in Israel to await their destruction. So if they accomplish the former and all the Jews convert, how do they all get into heaven if there are no Jews left to accomplish the latter? It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> But by definition we are a democratic republic, and that's what the FF had in mind when they created the system of government. A democracy is where the leaders are appointed/voted for by the public. A republic is where a a few representatives make the decisions for everyone, whether they are appointed directly or indirectly. (This is a very basic and limited explanation). Therefore, we are a democratic republic. The constitution is just the set of laws that our government is supposed to uphold and protect. It doesn't define our government. We do.


OMG: another American who doesn't understand the origins nor history or uniqueness of her own country.

Read and learn:

http://www.lexrex.com/enlightened/AmericanIdeal/aspects/demrep.html

http://www.stopthenorthamericanunion.com/NotDemocracy.html

Main Entry: constitutional democracy
Part of Speech: n
Definition: a system of government based on popular sovereignty in which the structures, powers, and limits of government are set forth in a constitution

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitutional_republic#Constitutional_republic

http://www.activistpost.com/2012/03/america-is-constitutional-republic-not.html#!bo2z1q


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

The UN does all sorts of useful programs. It seems odd that so many people who don't appreciate governmental giving would disregard the work that the UN does. It seems that those people in locations that are most in need should just dry up and blow away. 
In the US, the UN provides one of the first opportunities for young children to learn about collecting for those in need, outside of a religious organization, in UNICEF.



Designer1234 said:


> The United Nations was the organization that approved the approval for a State of Isreal. You are soooo unbelievable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's what I said, oh, my head! Why didn't she just call it what it is and leave it at that? Instead, she tried to impress and in so doing made a fool of herself again.


soloweygirl
knitpresentfits
you both must be residing in the same place.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> now I know you are tuity fruity. *When did I ever say it was stained or glass or paint or something like it? * Holy smoke you are certifying yourself as dumb. There is not such a thing as faux stained, there is however faux leaded. So you MAY learn something, sculptures always start with models. Now screw around with that statement. You are sooo good at it.


Huck, YOU said YESTERDAY your art was Stained Glass the first instance you showed pics of your work. Why didn't you state you painted on clear glass; there isn't any 'stained' glass visible or part of anything shown.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG: another American who doesn't understand the origins nor history or uniqueness of her own country.
> 
> Read and learn:
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> It is but not exactly like using a needle of some sort. or a bisque head. Isn't bisque a soup also? How do you make a bisque soup? Do you heat it in a kiln?


True, but writing can still produce wonderful results.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder how long it will be before KPG comes back and joins in with her oh so knowledgeable posts. 5 minutes?


I replied to Huckleberry, therefore I was not talking to you. I hope that was a simple enough explanation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> True, but writing can still produce wonderful results.


Especially your writing, which is often extravagant fiction about things and people you know nothing about.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG: another American who doesn't understand the origins nor history or uniqueness of her own country.
> 
> Read and learn:
> 
> ...


So why not say what you want to say without jeering at the comment? Does it ever occur to you that people have feelings? Do you know how to show kindness to someone who is not the same religion, age, upbringing, color, or political persuasion as you are? Does it occur to you that every comment outside of D & P where there are people different from you comes across as arrogant and patronizing? Do you care or is that part of your Christian behavior?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG: another American who doesn't understand the origins nor history or uniqueness of her own country.
> 
> Read and learn:
> 
> ...


OMG, another Self-righteous person who doesn't read or comprehend, or think outside the box! I never said that we were solely a democracy. I am much more aware of the uniqueness of this country than you are, considering that you are part of the majority. If this was a democracy and you (general you) had your way, I would have to be Christian and live exactly the way you do. No thank you! That is why I am so fortunate that we live in a democratic republic where, while I am not part of the majority, my voice is heard.

I just looked for more articles on a "constitutional republic." They were all right wing sponsored. This tells me that it is a term that it being used primarily to get the word "democrat" out of our vocabulary. It is just a matter of semantics.

The fact that we can amend our constitution-that it is not set in stone-by popular opinion (I.e. Stress on the government to do so, like the Civil Rights Movement) makes us a democratic republic.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, YOU said your art was Stained Glass the first instance you showed pics of your work. Why didn't you state you painted on clear glass; there isn't any 'stained' glass visible or part of anything shown.


Give it a rest.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Give it a rest.


please! on and on and on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, YOU said your art was Stained Glass the first instance you showed pics of your work. Why didn't you state you painted on clear glass; there isn't any 'stained' glass visible or part of anything shown.


knitpresentgifts
Now you are falsifying my avatar. I DEMAND a retraction. 
You think that if you lie, others with eventually believe you. Fat chance. What does my avatar have to do with the glass I painted or the doll I made or the piece in progress I showed? You are a PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I replied to Huckleberry, therefore I was not talking to you. I hope that was a simple enough explanation.


I'd wondered how long it would take Designer to post another lie and insult; probably took 4 or 5 seconds, nu?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, YOU said your art was Stained Glass the first instance you showed pics of your work. Why didn't you state you painted on clear glass; there isn't any 'stained' glass visible or part of anything shown.


Just another one that can't tell the truth.

Thanks KPG for cutting and pasting her obvious lies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


That is not necessarily true. I am a liberal and l00% in favor of Israel. Most of my friends feel the same way. Most are liberal, I have friends I have known for years from the time we spent winters in the States, a lot are liberal - they are aware that Israel is in a position where they have to defend themselves against the Arabs. (Palestinians, (Hamas).

I believe that Hamas will do anything and everything to hurt Israel. I don't believe that the People on the Gaza Strip have much of a chance as Hamas uses them for cannon fodder.

So SQM don't make flat statements. There are lots of us. That is a fact. There are some who don't agree, but lets be fair.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> Your work is wonderful. I see you having no limits.


Thanks, Huck! That means a lot to me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd wondered how long it would take Designer to post another lie and insult; probably took 4 or 5 seconds, nu?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> OMG, another Self-righteous person who doesn't read or comprehend, or think outside the box! I never said that we were solely a democracy. I am much more aware of the uniqueness of this country than you are, considering that you are part of the majority. If this was a democracy and you (general you) had your way, I would have to be Christian and live exactly the way you do. No thank you! That is why I am so fortunate that we live in a democratic republic where, while I am not part of the majority, my voice is heard.
> 
> I just looked for more articles on a "constitutional republic." They were all right wing sponsored. This tells me that it is a term that it being used primarily to get the word "democrat" out of our vocabulary. It is just a matter of semantics.
> 
> The fact that we can amend our constitution-that it is not set in stone-by popular opinion (I.e. Stress on the government to do so, like the Civil Rights Movement) makes us a democratic republic.


Another low-info American. You don't know if I'm in the majority of Americans, you don't know the founding origins of your own country, and the only reason you have 'your voice' is BECAUSE you live in a Constitutional Republic which provides a voice to the minority, or one, and NOT to the majority.

Figure out the Latin phrase and get back to us.

You can spin the history of the founding of America anyway you like; you are 100% wrong in what you have written.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another low-info American. You don't know if I'm in the majority of American, you don't know the founding origins of your own country, and the only reason you have 'your voice' is BECAUSE you live in a Constitutional Republic which provides a voice to the minority, or one, and NOT to the majority.
> 
> You can spin the history of the founding of America anyway you like; you are 100% wrong in what you have written.


More Christian behavior!
OMG, I hope you AREN'T in the majority of Americans.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just another one that can't tell the truth.
> 
> Thanks KPG for cutting and pasting her obvious lies.


Have you looked yet at the PM I sent you? It contains a very big lie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Now you are falsifying my avatar. I DEMAND a retraction.
> You think that if you lie, others with eventually believe you. Fat chance. What does my avatar have to do with the glass I painted or the doll I made or the piece in progress I showed? You are a PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.


Huck, what are you talking about. The avatar posted shows the present avatar you are using along with the dates/times/words you posted yesterday. You asked Solo and me where you said anything about your work being "stained" glass.

I simply re-posted your own posts for you.

Go back to yesterday's posts and see for yourself what you wrote.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have spent 20 of the last 28 years in various History classes in the public school system. I know what is being taught and what is in the books before 1950. It has been revised.
> 
> Was America founded by terrorists? Our children are being taught that the ones that threw the tea in the water in Boston were terrorists. How many people did they kill?


Are you saying that all the public schools in the state of Wisconsin teach that the people that threw the tea in the water were terrorists?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just another one that can't tell the truth.
> 
> Thanks KPG for cutting and pasting her obvious lies.


Now, she is denying her own posts which are archived on KP for anyone to read.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Korea, Sri Lanka, Congo, Timor-Leste, Nepal, Laos, Algeria, Sao Tome and Principe, or Ethiopia. are the only "Democratic Republic" Counties in the world today.
> Since you are insisting are a "Democratic Republic," Prove it!


I for one don't care what it's called.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Nature
> Your work is absolutely beautiful! And I know you're a beginner!!
> I don't see any reason for anyone on this forum to criticize or tease anyone about anything that is made. Each person has his/her talents and each person has likes and dislikes. If someone doesn't like a color, tough! If one person is able to make a dishcloth and another person a lace tablecloth--so what? We're all at different learning levels and we all have different abilities. I can't understand why everyone can't be praised for what s/he is able to do. Attacking someone for trying or for how s/he looks is just plain cruel.


I completely agree. It makes me sick the way people are demeaned for sharing their art, it truly does. I don't see any reason for anyone ANYWHERE to give anything but polite constructive criticism. They don't have to praise someone's work if they don't like it, I don't believe in false praises, either. But they can simply say "I don't like it," or "I don't like it because...", but they don't have to belittle the person. There is never an excuse for rudeness or meanness, especially when it comes to art.

I have come to learn that there are miserable people in this world. I know we all have times of woe, but there are people whose entire existence is in a state of misery. I feel sorry for these people. These people who live in a hell of their own device only feel satisfied when they are making others feel as low as they do. You know the old saying, "misery loves company." It's true. I have also come to learn to ignore these people, as they cannot hurt me. There are people who have not learned this, and so I try to remind them of it.

When people are being treated cruelly, it's more of a reason for those of us who have emotions and human understanding to be more kind. What do you think?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another low-info American. You don't know if I'm in the majority of Americans, you don't know the founding origins of your own country, and the only reason you have 'your voice' is BECAUSE you live in a Constitutional Republic which provides a voice to the minority, or one, and NOT to the majority.
> 
> Figure out the Latin phrase and get back to us.
> 
> You can spin the history of the founding of America anyway you like; you are 100% wrong in what you have written.


Says you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I for one don't care what it's called.


That's because you'e only a person, not a corperson.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Says you.


Perfect answer.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I for one don't care what it's called.


Hear, hear! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's because you'e only a person, not a corperson.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Perfect answer.


Haha. That one took me a wile... Jk. Lol.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, YOU said YESTERDAY your art was Stained Glass the first instance you showed pics of your work. Why didn't you state you painted on clear glass; there isn't any 'stained' glass visible or part of anything shown.


What a complete waste of useless time.

Huck, don't bite. she is baiting us, once again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, she is denying her own posts which are archived on KP for anyone to read.


[/quote]


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> What a complete waste of useless time.
> 
> Huck, don't bite. she is baiting us, once again.


Bye for now, friends. I'm off to actually accomplish a few things. I'll let you know if I'm any good at it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Perfect answer.


Thanks for the link to the two emoticons. I have decided to use them especially for KPG's posts. I appreciate it Purl.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Bye for now, friends. I'm off to actually accomplish a few things. I'll let you know if I'm any good at it.


You will be good at whatever you do, especially if it is baking . mmmm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, what are you talking about. The avatar posted shows the present avatar you are using, that you used yesterday, along with the dates/times/words you posted. You asked Solo and me where you said anything about your work being "stained" glass.
> 
> I simply re-posted your own posts for you.
> 
> Go back to yesterday's posts and see for yourself what you wrote.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Bye for now, friends. I'm off to actually accomplish a few things. I'll let you know if I'm any good at it.


You can't be. You're a crackpot Lib and therefore not only terrible in your beliefs but in all your activities.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> More Christian behavior!
> OMG, I hope you AREN'T in the majority of Americans.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Cookiequeen. We have a pretty good view up here and she is a minority of one. no worries.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was clear to me.


Did they run out of space on FFDP that they have ooze over to WOW to spread their snark? Or are they just being drama queens? SO high school.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just another one that can't tell the truth.
> 
> Thanks KPG for cutting and pasting her obvious lies.


[/quote]

This one is for Solo's nasty posts. I decided the same two do for either of them.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Did they run out of space on FFDP that they have ooze over to WOW to spread their snark? Or are they just being drama queens? SO high school.


It's more like: they weren't satisfied in the comfort of their own misery, so they had to try to get others to join them. I won't, and I know none of you will either. They will be a failure at this, just like the are a failure in getting everyone to see things "the right way" I.e. Their way.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> This one is for Solos nasty posts. I decided the same two do for either of them.


Do they have one with its thumb touching it's nose, fingers pointed up, tongue sticking out? Possible going "nah nah nah nah nah, you can't hurt me!"


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Bye for now, friends. I'm off to actually accomplish a few things. I'll let you know if I'm any good at it.


If you do accomplish things and are indeed good at it, please fill me in on your secret!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Bye for now, friends. I'm off to actually accomplish a few things. I'll let you know if I'm any good at it.


If you do accomplish things and are indeed good at it, please fill me in on your secret!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I assure you that KPG never made a bisque doll. Even very experienced doll makers have failures now and then. "Easy peasy" only for talkers not doers.


I caught one of the sports radio shows and listened for the fun of it. These folks take it very seriously. The host had an interesting catch phrase when urging listeners to participate. "If you can't play it, talk it."


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can assure you, your glass work isn't stained glass and you didn't complete that bisque doll face yourself.
> 
> Bragging only for talkers, not artists.


And you were there to see, and really, truly, know for a fact that your comment is accurate. As if you never bragged >


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> As long as the truth isn't important, you can go to whomever you want.


 :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, what are you talking about. The avatar posted shows the present avatar you are using along with the dates/times/words you posted yesterday. You asked Solo and me where you said anything about your work being "stained" glass.
> 
> I simply re-posted your own posts for you.
> 
> Go back to yesterday's posts and see for yourself what you wrote.


knitpresentgifts
I am not kidding, I DEMAND a retraction from you. Your posting is totally misrepresenting what I said. We all know what I wrote and you are falsifying my avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Do they have one with its thumb touching it's nose, fingers pointed up, tongue sticking out? Possible going "nah nah nah nah nah, you can't hurt me!"










not to mention


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> And you were there to see, and really, truly, know for a fact that your comment is accurate. As if you never bragged >


MarilynKnits
perhaps KP should stop the picture section of the forum since LTL and KPG see it as bragging. Just kidding of course. I enjoy each posting of things people made. I too shall share periodically what I made just to entice others to go a little out of the box.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> More and more Canadians are using US spelling and pronunciation. I think it is partly because of the internet. Plus the fact that we are right next door to you and much of our information comes from the States. When I went to school most words were spelled with British spelling.
> 
> I learned Stained glass and a lot of other crafts in Arizona when we were snowbirds. Some teachers were Canadian and some were American. We bought our glass and supplies from a Store there and as expected, the American spelling was used. KP Tags use the US spelling, for color rather than colour. It can be confusing. I can usually tell if it is a British author when I am reading a book, by the spelling. Both seem natural.


When my parents lived in Illinois, Mother was pretty busy handling the paperwork for Dad's business and was also active in BPW, Hospital Auxiliary, and Eastern Star. She did a good bit of knitting making bed socks for the hospital and its hospice and lap robes for people in wheel chairs. And she made the prettiest delicate edgings for hankies either tatting or crocheting with a US 13 or 14 crochet hook.

When they moved to Florida, she took a number of crafts classes at Port Charlotte University. She made baskets, napkin holders, and coasters among other items from the long pine needles indigenous to the area and three dimensional pictures using shells she gathered at Sanibel Island. She was a gifted pianist as well, and her pianist's sensitive hands did beautiful crafts.

I am not as diverse or talented as she was. Nor do I have the discretionary time she did. But I do enjoy my knitting and try my hand at adapting designs and doing some simple and modest designing of my own.

As much as I enjoy knitting, I adore "playing with food". While D and daughter have been on their cruise down the Chesapeake I updated a recipe for veggie chili and another for spanatopita. Daughter and I have a friend who is mostly vegetarian, so I have a happy taste tester. He asked for both recipes, so I guess they were a success.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I caught one of the sports radio shows and listened for the fun of it. These folks take it very seriously. The host had an interesting catch phrase when urging listeners to participate. "If you can't play it, talk it."


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> perhaps KP should stop the picture section of the forum since LTL and KPG see it as bragging. Just kidding of course. I enjoy each posting of things people made. I too shall share periodically what I made just to entice others to go a little out of the box.


I agree l00% - it is good to get away even for afew minutes. I will continue posting my work too. I am not intimidated by our two, joined- at- the-hip daily visitors. If they wish to waste their time baiting us -- good for them - at least they are not attacking others. I am pretty tough so attack away, ladies.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What kind of smiley would you like for this one? It deserves something good.


Couldn't find a dominatrix with a code. How about this one waiting for her two sisters.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When my parents lived in Illinois, Mother was pretty busy handling the paperwork for Dad's business and was also active in BPW, Hospital Auxiliary, and Eastern Star. She did a good bit of knitting making bed socks for the hospital and its hospice and lap robes for people in wheel chairs. And she made the prettiest delicate edgings for hankies either tatting or crocheting with a US 13 or 14 crochet hook.
> 
> When they moved to Florida, she took a number of crafts classes at Port Charlotte University. She made baskets, napkin holders, and coasters among other items from the long pine needles indigenous to the area and three dimensional pictures using shells she gathered at Sanibel Island. She was a gifted pianist as well, and her pianist's sensitive hands did beautiful crafts.
> 
> ...


I would love to taste your recipes. We are all gifted with some special talents -- even if it is a personality trait, like extra kindness, or as in the case of some , extra nastiness. The world has individuals - each is different. Judging others as a way of life is not very productive. It will come back to bite them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> - - - - - -
> 
> I think the UN should be dismantled, never did anything worthwhile IMO since created except demand and expect America to give billions and carry the water for the rest of the world.


I just wish the UN was moved someplace else. Traffic in the City is enough of a mess without it. And if it went we would get rid of the arrogant twits with diplomatic immunity who violate every parking regulation known to humanity.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is in Common Core


Could you cite that reference? I am quite sure that you are mistaken. that is not at all what Common Core is about.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> not to mention


love these two too! excellent for t his thread.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> not to mention


Haha! Prefect!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> It's more like: they weren't satisfied in the comfort of their own misery, so they had to try to get others to join them. I won't, and I know none of you will either. They will be a failure at this, just like the are a failure in getting everyone to see things "the right way" I.e. Their way.


But Lovely Child, they are so funny! In a negative humor sort of way, that is.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> perhaps KP should stop the picture section of the forum since LTL and KPG see it as bragging. Just kidding of course. I enjoy each posting of things people made. I too shall share periodically what I made just to entice others to go a little out of the box.


Please do! And that's a good point, going by that logic.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts wrote:
I can assure you, your glass work isn't stained glass and you didn't complete that bisque doll face yourself.

Bragging only for talkers, not artists"".



Poor Purl said:


> not to mention


Thanks purl, these really filled the bill.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> When my parents lived in Illinois, Mother was pretty busy handling the paperwork for Dad's business and was also active in BPW, Hospital Auxiliary, and Eastern Star. She did a good bit of knitting making bed socks for the hospital and its hospice and lap robes for people in wheel chairs. And she made the prettiest delicate edgings for hankies either tatting or crocheting with a US 13 or 14 crochet hook.
> 
> When they moved to Florida, she took a number of crafts classes at Port Charlotte University. She made baskets, napkin holders, and coasters among other items from the long pine needles indigenous to the area and three dimensional pictures using shells she gathered at Sanibel Island. She was a gifted pianist as well, and her pianist's sensitive hands did beautiful crafts.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a wonderfully talented, not to mention resourceful, mother.

Don't you just love using yarn as a "blank canvas" with which to create your own work?

I love to cook as well. Veggie chili sounds amazing and Mediterranean food is my favorite, especially spanakopita! You have great taste! Haha. Are you willing to share your recipes with those who will appreciate it here?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> perhaps KP should stop the picture section of the forum since LTL and KPG see it as bragging. Just kidding of course. I enjoy each posting of things people made. I too shall share periodically what I made just to entice others to go a little out of the box.


Wrong again, Ingried. I don't see anyone posting pics as bragging. I mentioned you believe that because you have said that. I enjoy seeing photos, any kind, whether or not of handmade creations or anything else.

I've posted some photos of my work, flowers, vacation photos, etc., for others to enjoy (if they do).

BTW: you recently changed your avatar again to what looks like IS stained glass. I remember you've shown us that panel before. I don't believe you said you made it though; it's something hanging in the place where you live.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I just wish the UN was moved someplace else. Traffic in the City is enough of a mess without it. And if it went we would get rid of the arrogant twits with diplomatic immunity who violate every parking regulation known to humanity.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% - it is good to get away even for afew minutes. I will continue posting my work too. I am not intimidated by our two, joined- at- the-hip daily visitors. If they wish to waste their time baiting us -- good for them - at least they are not attacking others. I am pretty tough so attack away, ladies.


That's an excellent attitude, designer! I'm the same way.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Designer did compliment me about my work, but I have only posted pictures of my handspun yarns (my first attempt at a blend with non animal fiber and my alpaca yarns). I have not posted any other photos of my shawls, felted projects, sweaters or other handspun yarns because of the personal attacks I received. The cultists made snarky comments about the color and said I had old hands, and those were repeated about a year or so again. So no, no more pictures. I know that if I were asked to teach a class I would probably say no, mainly for the reason that I would not want the assaults from some of the he/she's here. I doubt they would have the courage to outright to attack me or be disruptive in the class, they would just create more troll sock puppets and do it that way. It is really sad because I am a great teacher (undergraduate and graduate work was in that area). But I just remembered that I mentioned one time that for years I taught CCD classes for my Church (And some of those years were before I even had my own kids) and was so cruelly attacked that I can't even imagine what would be slung at me if I tried to help someone here by posting how to pictures. Poop, I went to one of my knitting groups and spent two hours teaching some 'newbie' how to cast on 230 stitches using a long tail cast on with two balls of yarn, and I had a blast doing it. But that is how they are here. They even have to announce to everyone to check their PM's because they either have to plot their next gang attack on a topic or pick the next person to focus their wrath upon (pg 37)
> 
> Got to get knitting. When I talked about starting my Christmas presents yesterday I forgot about the three baby blankets I also need to do. Yikes, thank goodness for AC so all that yarn and fabric won't roast me as it accumulates on my lap.


LTL, I have never made snarky comments about your work and would love to see some.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would love to taste your recipes. We are all gifted with some special talents -- even if it is a personality trait, like extra kindness, or as in the case of some , extra nastiness. The world has individuals - each is different. Judging others as a way of life is not very productive. It will come back to bite them.


Check your PMs. I sent you the recipes.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Couldn't find a dominatrix with a code. How about this one waiting for her two sisters.


"Double, double, toil and trouble
Fire burn and caldron bubble."
MACBETH, Shakespeare

I think it's very fitting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/26/boston-tea-party-was-act-_n_2193916.html
> 
> I'm still waiting for your proof that we are a "Democratic Republic." Since you have not, you must be wrong!


Of course she is wrong, Joey. She'll never provide proof, from any source contrary to the facts, that is a knowledgable source, because she is absolutely incorrect.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wrong again, Ingried. I don't see anyone posting pics as bragging. I mentioned you believe that because you have said that. I enjoy seeing photos, any kind, whether or not of handmade creations or anything else.
> 
> I've posted some photos of my work, flowers, vacation photos, etc., for others to enjoy (if they do).
> 
> BTW: you recently changed your avatar again to what looks like IS stained glass. I remember you've shown us that panel before. I don't believe you said you made it though; its something hanging in the place where you live.


Oh oh oh, methinks she is trying to be pleasant!!!!!something is amiss. You do nothing but brag.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> But Lovely Child, they are so funny! In a negative humor sort of way, that is.


Oh I agree! It's HILARIOUS!! That's why I read their stuff in the first place; it's more entertaining than tv! But I don't think that's their intent. It just shows the strength of OUR characters that we CAN laugh at it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh oh oh, methinks she is trying to be pleasant!!!!!something is amiss. You do nothing but brag.


You have really changed in the last few months. So sad.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> "Double, double, toil and trouble
> Fire burn and caldron bubble."
> MACBETH, Shakespeare
> 
> I think it's very fitting.


Just sorry I couldn't find one with a green face.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did say that, and I haven't changed my mind. I also told you prior to you admitting same, that you didn't create the bisque doll head yourself. I was correct because you confirmed my words AFTER I made my post about how the dolls' pieces are created. Ceramics may be easy peasy for me, but not for someone starting out (like you) which is what I said in the first place.


Your arrogance is quite unbelievable. Wonder what about ceramics is easy for you--painting a bisqued piece after it's been cleaned and fired? I'll bet that you can ride sidesaddle, too. Oy vey.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh I agree! It's HILARIOUS!! That's why I read their stuff in the first place; it's more entertaining than tv! But I don't think that's their intent. It just shows the strength of OUR characters that we CAN laugh at it.


It makes it funnier that they take it so seriously.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% - it is good to get away even for afew minutes. I will continue posting my work too. I am not intimidated by our two, joined- at- the-hip daily visitors. If they wish to waste their time baiting us -- good for them - at least they are not attacking others. I am pretty tough so attack away, ladies.
> 
> Designer1234
> Big girls we are, aren't we. Their high school behavior simple points out what sort of bullies they have been all of their Lives, insecure and without friends. How sad. It is hard for a normal person to grasp their forever lying ways. It has to be very difficult for those who have to live with them. Unfortunately they also give Christianity a very black eye. Your work is worthy of being seen everywhere. It is inspiring, please keep showing it often.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She also has great imagination, at least about my situation. My "crowded apartment" is 1,800 square feet, bigger than most houses. I guess it's not imagination she has, just a desire to say the worst she can think of about people who won't kiss her ring.
> 
> It's good that you've seen the light. Most of the D&P crowd are blind to it.


I don't think it's the ring she wants kissed.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just sorry I couldn't find one with a green face.


It's fine you didn't. Have you seen WICKED? I like Elphaba (the "presumed" wicked witch of the west) in that version, so it's ok.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not exactly what you ordered, but should be good enough.


No pink hair--


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I actually say it in the context of learning, not specifically knitting or crochet. I can see where people would get deterred bc of that. The statement is always part of a larger conversations with other "buts..." And "ifs..." And advice to seek the tools to learn a skill. It is always accompanied with a stress on "with patience and practice."


Lots of people say "I could never do that" because they don't WANT to. Like you say, learning any skill takes practice and patience.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wrong again, Ingried. I don't see anyone posting pics as bragging. I mentioned you believe that because you have said that. I enjoy seeing photos, any kind, whether or not of handmade creations or anything else.
> 
> I've posted some photos of my work, flowers, vacation photos, etc., for others to enjoy (if they do).
> 
> BTW: you recently changed your avatar again to what looks like IS stained glass. I remember you've shown us that panel before. I don't believe you said you made it though; it's something hanging in the place where you live.


KPG
when and where did I say I did NOT make the doll's head and when and where I stated that the present piece in my avatar is in my home? You are more than a Pathological Liar. Are you in a rubber enclosure? I sure hope so.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is some more info SQM about our uber Lib President who is doing all he can to stop America's historical support of Israel:
> _________________
> by JOEL B. POLLAK 27 Jul 2014
> 
> ...


That dagger has never left your hands.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> OMG, you are seriously passing this off as stained glass!!!!! Paint is more like it. There is a whole system of faux stained glass in the craft stores, done with paint and stained glass patterns. Give me a break.


And another KPG sycophant chimes in...

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Lots of people say "I could never do that" because they don't WANT to. Like you say, learning any skill takes practice and patience.


maysmom
Often those are people who expect perfection from others and a thank you for something someone made for them is always missing. Have you also noticed that they check you out from top to bottom when you meet? Jealousy is taking over their lives.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> And another KPG sycophant chimes in...
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


maysmom
now we know where they hang out while we learn from Masters of many crafts.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Give it a rest.


Well, she has to have something to rag on about.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you looked yet at the PM I sent you? It contains a very big lie.


She's afraid to read it, betcha.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Couldn't find a dominatrix with a code. How about this one waiting for her two sisters.


A Medusa smiley, perhaps?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Well, she has to have something to rag on about.


And besides, they won't listen to her. She isn't a "true Christian" like them. That's even worse than being a Jew! At least we have an excuse; we don't know better and are the "chosen people." she has turned her back on her people, at least according to the "true Christians" I know.

Btw, regarding being the "chosen people", I grew up at a conservative (as in reform, conservative, orthodox, NOT conservative as in nutty) synagogue. How we learned it is we were actually the "people who chose." That the angel went to many tribes trying to find one that would live under G-ds laws. The first few tribes declined, as they were thieves, pig herders, and something else. The angel went to Abraham and he agreed, saying that is how he wished to live his life anyways. 
This is mainly midrash, I am sure. But it makes perfect sense! Is this what you learned?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have really changed in the last few months. So sad.


Another sycophant heard from

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone want to tell me where it says that this history lesson is part of the Common Core?
It was also not mentioned that the bit included in that post was a lesson read to the kids and then discussed. It was a learning experience. It required some thought.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/26/boston-tea-party-was-act-_n_2193916.html

Boston Tea Party Was Act Of Terrorism? Texas Public Schools Teaching New History Lesson

Some Texas parents are upset over a history lesson that depicts the Boston Tea Party as an act of terrorism.

The historical protest against taxation without representation will mark its 239th anniversary next month. But a report by The Blaze, a right-wing site started by Glenn Beck, reveals that as recently as this January, the Texas Education Service Center Curriculum Collaborative included a lesson plan that portrays the Boston Tea Party as a non-patriotic act, instructing teachers to read a story to their students as a recent news report:

News report: New Act of Terrorism A local militia, believed to be a terrorist organization, attacked the property of private citizens today at our nations busiest port. Although no one was injured in the attack, a large quantity of merchandise, considered to be valuable to its owners and loathsome to the perpetrators, was destroyed. The terrorists, dressed in disguise and apparently intoxicated, were able to escape into the night with the help of local citizens who harbor these fugitives and conceal their identities from the authorities. It is believed that the terrorist attack was a response to the policies enacted by the occupying countrys government. Even stronger policies are anticipated by the local citizens.
The lesson plan then asks teachers to ask students if the event in the news report meets the definition of a terrorist attack, and whether the act is "from a previous time in our history."

The lesson is a product of CSCOPE, a nonprofit offshoot of the Texas Education Service Centers of 20 media and "education service" centers established in 1965 across the state's school districts, playing "an integral role in the provision of necessary and essential services to school districts and charter schools in the implementation of school reform and school improvement." CSCOPE is reported to have received about $25 million in funding last year.

The Texas Education Service Centers have been charged with preparing the state's teachers to meet the state's new, more rigorous State of Texas Assessments of Academic Readiness standardized exams. The Texas Education Service Center Curriculum Collaborative -- the group in question -- was formed by 19 of the 20 centers.

The issue is igniting fury among parents and teachers upset with what they call the state's opaque methods of approving curriculum and lessons. It also echoes a similar battle two years ago, when two civil rights organizations sought federal review of the state's public education after state lawmakers passed curricular changes that the groups said "were made with the intention to discriminate."

The Texas State Board of Education had adopted a social studies and history curriculum that amended or watered down the teaching of the civil rights movement, religious freedoms, America's relationship with the United Nations and hundreds of other topics.

A report out last year by Keith Erekson, an assistant professor of history at The University of Texas at El Paso, says that Texas K-12 standards in history are inadequate, ineffective and "fail to meet the state's college readiness standards." The report notes that the Fordham Institute gave the state's history standards a "D" grade, calling it a "politicized distortion of history" that is "both unwieldy and troubling" while "offering misrepresentations at every turn."


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> Often those are people who expect perfection from others and a thank you for something someone made for them is always missing. Have you also noticed that they check you out from top to bottom when you meet? Jealousy is taking over their lives.


Yes, indeed. Best they keep moving on. Speaking of bisque dolls, I want to try my hand at making one. Always wanted to do stained glass, too. Nice work, Huck!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Couldn't find a dominatrix with a code. How about this one waiting for her two sisters.


Is that a witch or just a kuch-leffel (= cooking spoon but actually pot-stirrer)?

I found a dominatrix, but it took a long time. And she looks just like you, except I believe you have legs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Another sycophant heard from
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


How rude. Am I not suppose to talk to anyone? Just you and yours? She has changed.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that a witch or just a kuch-leffel (= cooking spoon but actually pot-stirrer)?
> 
> I found a dominatrix, but it took a long time. And she looks just like you, except I believe you have legs.


I know a few kuch-leffels myself...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I just wish the UN was moved someplace else. Traffic in the City is enough of a mess without it. And if it went we would get rid of the arrogant twits with diplomatic immunity who violate every parking regulation known to humanity.


I second your motion, and I love your smiley.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How rude. Am I not suppose to talk to anyone? Just you and yours? She has changed.


CB, I won't argue with you, but if I were to venture onto D & P I don't think I'd be greeted with flowers, do you? That's how it is these days. Nobody speaks civilly to anyone else, even in Congress. We had some conversation going on Neutral Bridges, but I think Bonnie was the only person from D & P who came.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Could you cite that reference? I am quite sure that you are mistaken. that is not at all what Common Core is about.


She linked to HuffPo, the foremost authority on Common Core - not.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I know a few kuch-leffels myself...


Ooh, I looked that up and learned something new.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How rude. Am I not suppose to talk to anyone? Just you and yours? She has changed.


What is rude about speaking the truth? When have you made a civil post to anyone outside your circle? And just who is "she?"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Yes, indeed. Best they keep moving on. Speaking of bisque dolls, I want to try my hand at making one. Always wanted to do stained glass, too. Nice work, Huck!


maysmom
thank you. Go for it, it is gratifying and if you brake a piece or it explodes, use the pieces and make some modern wall decor from it, some of mine are yard ornaments. My Pilot Instructor and his wife are experts in making bisque dolls and they pushed me to learn it and I am so happy they did. I got into stained glass after breaking a panel and when I took it for repair, I saw that they teach the craft and I signed up to do the repair myself. They knew I painted pictures and encouraged me to get into glass painting, cutting the pieces and leading them. I enjoy that immensely.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have really changed in the last few months. So sad.


Well, CB, I have been accused of knifing my friends in the back, which was never my intentions. I have been called a liar, a sleazy person, among many many other offensive things. I offered my sympathies to Yarnie and was not acknowledged and have been the receiver of nasty, unkind and untruthful posts from her. (Oh yes, she believes what she says) but way down deep I don't think you do.

I have promised to avoid posting at D and P. I have done so expect for my post to yarnie, and for some unbelievable reason I posted some information abut Calgary when KGP was coming here. I always do when someone is coming here as it is a great place to visit. I should have known better. It was ignored too.

I have been called a 
fool, dishonest, arrogant, a slithering something or other. A coward because I say I am leaving and then come back when the workshops allowed it. I have tried to help LTL and was put in my place by KPG who couldn't stand seeing that LTL and I were actually talking, which surprised me and likely LTL. 
too.

My work has been ridiculed, and solo spends her time accusing me of everything evil and nasty she can think of.

I have also been going through 3 months of constant health tests as has my husband. So, yes, I have changed. I used to really think I could try to make a difference. I can't, I have given up trying. Now when someone says something untrue about my friends, or someone ridicules someone else for doing a craft like they have me, and someone attacks my friends for being who they are, (nothing to do with politics) then I fight back. I could leave but I will be darned if I will let someone like Solo and KPG, and even you, drive me away.

I miss your friendship and I hate it that you dislike me so much that you talk behind my back about how I can't be trus ted, and how I knifed you in the back. None of it was intended nor did it happen. You say I lied. I didn't in any way lie that I am aware of. You defend your friends, I defend mine, but Politics are not the only important thing in my life. I have postponed the workshops because of health worries. It looks like I will start them up again in the Fall.

I have been told I knifed you in the back, when I didn't. I answered a post you had written days before I realized it and it was posted here, where we defend our positions. I apologized. You have told everyone you speak to how poor a friend i am after you prayed for me and that I am not to be trusted and on and on. I asked you to Pray for me because I need your support and prayers. You have told everyone and that to me is not a very Christian thing to do. I thought Kindness was part of Christianity. It is in the Church I go to.

I know you believe absolutely and you have that right, but when you treat me as if I am evil it shows me that maybe you might not be as kind as you make out to be. I valued our friendship and had no intention of hurting it . I answered one of your group of posts that were against everything I believed you would say. I made the mistake of thinking they were written the day I answered. I have never seen you post those kinds of posts since and I know you well enough to believe that you might have over reacted. You are a decent woman, no question, but you are also willing to believe the very worst about all of us. We are decent people to - we just don't believe exactly what you do. It is indeed very very sad. I have lost a lot of sleep over losing the friendship we had.

Not much point in me sayng anything more. You believe the worst and so be it. I tried to say this in a private email, you refused to open it . so here it is for the world to see. I definitely have changed. It is sad because I still have my own standards -- before, I rarely to fought back, but after reading all the 'opinions' of me which I know are untrue ( I live in me so I know what I am capable of- and what I have done). Yes I have said things I am sorry for . Especially when I have been attacked. I posted a picture of my work, Huck posted a picture of her work . for two full days, KPG has been attacking her and she and solo attacked me. Yarnie did the same. That is why I have changed. We tried to start a thread where both sides could go and not talk politics or religion, but where we could get to know each other in a neutral way. 2 or 3 came 3 or 4 times. The rest had no interest and ridiculed the idea. Why CB. What warranted ridicule when we were trying to build a bridge? It was made clear that we are all consider evil and who wants to have conversations about neutral things with evil people. that is what is sad.

Sorry to show our dirty laundry here but I am weary of being the heavy in this friendship.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is in Common Core
> 
> _News report: New Act of Terrorism A local militia, believed to be a terrorist organization, attacked the property of private citizens today at our nations busiest port. Although no one was injured in the attack, a large quantity of merchandise, considered to be valuable to its owners and loathsome to the perpetrators, was destroyed. The terrorists, dressed in disguise and apparently intoxicated, were able to escape into the night with the help of local citizens who harbor these fugitives and conceal their identities from the authorities. It is believed that the terrorist attack was a response to the policies enacted by the occupying countrys government. Even stronger policies are anticipated by the local citizens._
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/26/boston-tea-party-was-act-_n_2193916.html


Joey, did you read the whole thing? It has *nothing to do with Common Core*. It's something meant just for Texas schools and is dated 2012.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Both Cscope and Common Core are revisionist History. It is just Cscope was first.
> 
> Why would a teacher even want to suggest they might have been terrorists rather than Patriots? Only a teacher that wants to dumb down our children.


That article says nothing about Common Core.
I don't see that lesson as an effort to dumb down our students. It's a "suppose . . . . ." Lesson and has a lot in it that can be used for discussion fodder. Maybe the point is that some people call them patriots and others might see them as terrorists. How can that be applied to today's world? What is in that passage that we can agree or disagree with? How is it written? Is there any language in the passage that's misleading? 
I'm not a teacher of history, but it seems to me that there are ideas there that could be a good lesson.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> Both Cscope and Common Core are revisionist History. It is just Cscope was first.
> 
> Why would a teacher even want to suggest they might have been terrorists rather than Patriots? Only a teacher that wants to dumb down our children.


What I got from that is that CSCOPE is trying to broaden the creative and independent thinking of students, which is essential for intellectual development. One mans "terrorist" is another mans "freedom fighter" or "patriot." They are trying to put things into perspective for the kids. They are not SAYING that the men who dumped tea into the harbor on our behalf WERE terrorists. They are simply giving another view from which to look. The members of the boston tea part were "terrorists" with regards to the British. The religious fundamentalist terrorists we face today are "freedom fighters" according to their people. I think it's good that they are trying to teach kids to think outside the box. It's good for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

maysmom said:


> What is rude about speaking the truth? When have you made a civil post to anyone outside your circle? And just who is "she?"[/quoteNever mind. Not worth trying to talk sense .


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> That article says nothing about Common Core.
> I don't see that lesson as an effort to dumb down our students. It's a "suppose . . . . ." Lesson and has a lot in it that can be used for discussion fodder. Maybe the point is that some people call them patriots and others might see them as terrorists. How can that be applied to today's world? What is in that passage that we can agree or disagree with? How is it written? Is there any language in the passage that's misleading?
> I'm not a teacher of history, but it seems to me that there are ideas there that could be a good lesson.


Great minds think alike! But independently as well...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> But Lovely Child, they are so funny! In a negative humor sort of way, that is.


So are you - funny, that is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> That dagger has never left your hands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, CB, I have been accused of knifing my friends in the back, which was never my intentions. I have been called a liar, a sleazy person, among many many other offensive things. I offered my sympathies to Yarnie and was not acknowledged and have been the receiver of nasty, unkind and untruthful posts from her. (Oh yes, she believes what she says) but way down deep I don't think you do.
> 
> I have promised to avoid posting at D and P. I have done so expect for my post to yarnie, and for some unbelievable reason I posted some information abut Calgary when KGP was coming here. I always do when someone is coming here as it is a great place to visit. I should have known better. It was ignored too.
> 
> ...


It did happened or why would you apologize for it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> LTL, I have never made snarky comments about your work and would love to see some.


MerryMonth'sProgenitrix, she seems to see everything as negative, even compliments. Well, I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> And another KPG sycophant chimes in...
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I don't think it's the ring she wants kissed.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Ya got me.

But I put too much info in my message. Now she's going to claim I lied about the area of my apt. Actually, I exaggerated - it's a bit more than 1750 sq. ft.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It did happened or why would you apologize for it?


I apologized for getting the wrong date and answering it a few days later. You were upset that I carried it on. When I opened the thread that day I opened it on a previous page!! I have explained that. That is all I apologised for. Your words were posted against one of my friends, I was horrified, and posted without checking the date. that is the Truth! believe it or not. If I had realized it had blown over I likely would have left it alone. I thought it was either that day or the night before and I thought the conversation was still happening! I am not going to defend myself again. I have tried to tell you that.
It is the truth and I believe you know it is. I never have lied to you. I am not a liar. I have made mistakes, I have reacted to bullying, I have fought back. I have been treated like an evil person and you have implied or called me that. I am not like some of your friends. I don't keep dates or copy posts. I should keep a record -- but I am not trying to prove a point.

It is bad enough to deal with the nastiness each day rather than go back and look for some nastiness that happened and is finished with.

CB - I have inflicted enough of our loss of friendship on my friends. If you wish to carry it on maybe you can pm me for a change. I won't ignore it like you did.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> No pink hair--


Not on her head, at least. :mrgreen: :hunf: :mrgreen:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

The problem with your example is that
1. The lesson as put forward by Glenn Beck's THE BLAZE is not students being TAUGHT that those participants in the BTP were terrorists. A scenario has been outlined and the students are asked to use critical thinking skills to determine what position in society those people would hold. They are asked questions not given a lecture. Poor teaching method in my opinion as they feel duped by people they should be able to trust and feel like fools. But. Hey. It is Texas. 
2. Texas Governor Rick Perry signed HB462 in June of 2013 to avoid Texas joining the Common Core Curriculum Standards. 
3. The Texas BoE ( I believe) has been rewriting the requirements for Texas Textbooks for years. There was a whole brouhaha about the history of civil rights a couple of years ago.



joeysomma said:


> Both Cscope and Common Core are revisionist History. It is just Cscope was first.
> 
> Why would a teacher even want to suggest they might have been terrorists rather than Patriots? Only a teacher that wants to dumb down our children.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> She's afraid to read it, betcha.


That's one bet I won't take because I'd lose. I guess I could post it publicly, maybe on FF. Nah, they can't handle the truth.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Not on her head, at least. :mrgreen: :hunf: :mrgreen:


You're baaaaad! :twisted:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> maysmom said:
> 
> 
> > What is rude about speaking the truth? When have you made a civil post to anyone outside your circle? And just who is "she?"[/quoteNever mind. Not worth trying to talk sense .
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Again, truth.


their truth -- big difference than the truth we see.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You're baaaaad! :twisted:


Isn't she (delightfully!)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How rude. Am I not suppose to talk to anyone? Just you and yours? She has changed.


Yes, if you are talking about me , I sure have changed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *I apologized for getting the wrong date and answering it a few days later*. You were upset that I carried it on. When I opened the thread that day I opened it on a previous page!! I have explained that. That is all I apologised for. Your words were posted against one of my friends, I was horrified, and posted without checking the date. that is the Truth! believe it or not. If I had realized it had blown over I likely would have left it alone. I thought it was either that day or the night before and I thought the conversation was still happening! I am not going to explain that again.
> 
> It is the truth and I believe you know it is. I never have lied to you. I am not a liar. I have made mistakes, I have reacted to bullying, I have fought back. I have been treated like an evil person and you have implied or called me that. I am not like some of your friends. I don't keep dates or copy posts. I should keep a record -- but I am not trying to prove a point.


No I didn't say anything to SQM she knows that too. You are the one that said it was to her. I just posted a link that happened to be posted right at the time she was on line. She knows the truth and we worked it out. You made it all up in your head what I did. Go back and read it for yourself.I haven't call you any names. You made that up.
All of our post are recorded. Maybe you need go look up what you said. You will be surprised at what you have really said. You did it to me more than once. I forgive you but I remember what you did to me. I told you I forgave you but you said I doubt it. So what am I suppose to do when you deny I said it. You put it right back on me not on you. I am not posting anymore in public to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Again, truth.


Silence


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> CB, I won't argue with you, but if I were to venture onto D & P I don't think I'd be greeted with flowers, do you? That's how it is these days. Nobody speaks civilly to anyone else, even in Congress. We had some conversation going on Neutral Bridges, but I think Bonnie was the only person from D & P who came.


True. There were one or two others who seemed to be enjoying themselves (Thumper with those edible twin grandchildren, e.g.) but suddenly disappeared, as if the earth had opened up beneath their feet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Both Cscope and Common Core are revisionist History. It is just Cscope was first.
> 
> Why would a teacher even want to suggest they might have been terrorists rather than Patriots? Only a teacher that wants to dumb down our children.


Why can't you ever say "Oops, I guess I made a mistake"?

At the time, they were ruled by the English king, and their act was one of rebellion, not patriotism. If they'd been patriots, they would have made sure the king continued to rule. It was definitely not dumbing down; it takes a lot of thought to be able to discuss this situation from different points of view.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't say anything to SQM she knows that too. You are the one that said it was to her. I just posted a link that happened to be posted right at the time she was on line. She knows the truth and we worked it out. You made it all up in your head what I did. Go back and read it for yourself.I haven't call you any names. You made that up.
> All of our post are recorded. Maybe you need go look up what you said. You will be surprised at what you have really said. You did it to me more than once. I forgive you but I remember what you did to me. I told you I forgave you but you said I doubt it. So what am I suppose to do when you deny I said it. You put it right back on me not on you. I am not posting anymore in public to you.


That is best. I doubted you would give an inch - you didn't so let it go. I do not intend to go back 2 or 3 months and read every post you posted. I have read your posts on D and P. I have heard how I knifed you. SQM has nothing to do with our disagreement as far as I am concerned. No problem, you reacted just as I expected. no more.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well ladies on the left-- I will give you a break and go and make dinner. I likely will drop by later. NO need to worry about this personal business. It is over with , not to my surprise. I do feel better for clearing my feelings. I know I will pay for it before the week is out in more accusations but it really doesn't matter. See you all later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> maysmom said:
> 
> 
> > What is rude about speaking the truth? When have you made a civil post to anyone outside your circle? And just who is "she?"[/quoteNever mind. Not worth trying to talk sense .
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Isn't she (delightfully!)


You set me up, and I couldn't disappoint.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your brother doing?


My brother is doing wonderfully, thanks for asking! He is working hard at a summer camp and baby sitting now, trying to save his pennies so he can go to more broadway shows once he goes back to NY. He is ver anxious and thrilled to complete is certification at CAP 21, and to see where he can go from there. He has improved greatly in his short 9 months at the school. It just goes to show, no matter how talented you are, there is always room for improvement with the right instructors! I wish I could be there for one of his performances... When he makes it onto broadway, I will be there front row center on opening night!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> The UN does all sorts of useful programs. It seems odd that so many people who don't appreciate governmental giving would disregard the work that the UN does. It seems that those people in locations that are most in need should just dry up and blow away.
> In the US, the UN provides one of the first opportunities for young children to learn about collecting for those in need, outside of a religious organization, in UNICEF.


Sorry to have to mention that UNICEF supports all children but they ignore kids in Israel. And this is from their very inception. I am no fan except for all the great people I have met that work there. My area is a pied a terre for the UN.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, YOU said YESTERDAY your art was Stained Glass the first instance you showed pics of your work. Why didn't you state you painted on clear glass; there isn't any 'stained' glass visible or part of anything shown.


Get a grip. I don't think one person here cares about how Huck described her art. We all loved it no matter what the process. Move on Hon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Double post. I blame it on my club thumb.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is best. I doubted you would give an inch - you didn't so let it go. I do not intend to go back 2 or 3 months and read every post you posted. I have read your posts on D and P. I have heard how I knifed you. SQM has nothing to do with our disagreement as far as I am concerned. No problem, you reacted just as I expected. no more.


I meant to read your own post not mine. You have everything blocked in your head how it is going to be. Not the reality. Sorry you are so sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Really?

http://www.unicef.org.il/Article-713,1305-The-alternative-report-reviewing-the-implementation-of-the-Rights-of-the-Child-in-Israel.aspx



SQM said:


> Sorry to have to mention that UNICEF supports all children but they ignore kids in Israel. And this is from their very inception. I am no fan except for all the great people I have met that work there. My area is a pied a terre for the UN.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's her copout. I was once writing with her, both of us being civil, and all of a sudden she said she was stopping because I was "unreasonable." Now you're not worth trying to talk sense <to>.


Tell me about it -- the story of my life. She doesn't care, nor does she listen.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant to read your own post not mine. You have everything blocked in your head how it is going to be. Not the reality.
> 
> Sorry you are so sick. Hope you feel better soon.


Say something nasty and then something nice. Doesn't do it CB.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't say anything to SQM she knows that too. You are the one that said it was to her. I just posted a link that happened to be posted right at the time she was on line. She knows the truth and we worked it out. You made it all up in your head what I did. Go back and read it for yourself.I haven't call you any names. You made that up.
> All of our post are recorded. Maybe you need go look up what you said. You will be surprised at what you have really said. You did it to me more than once. I forgive you but I remember what you did to me. I told you I forgave you but you said I doubt it. So what am I suppose to do when you deny I said it. You put it right back on me not on you. I am not posting anymore in public to you.


Who said anything about SQM.? I don't even remember who you were fighting with when I posted it late. I am not going to defend myself any more. Knit pick away.

I am not going to post a weird emotocom to you. This will be nicer. That is as far as I will go. Let's forget it - It was wasted.

One dancing cat:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> What is rude about speaking the truth? When have you made a civil post to anyone outside your circle? And just who is "she?"


guess!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> So are you - funny, that is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


>


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

No, you have THAT wrong as well. 
Texas is such a huge market that they influence what goes into vast numbers of textbooks, it sets trends in what is available and, naturally, following the rules of supply and demand those purchased by TX are less expensive. 
It is, however, a VAST twist on facts to suggest that TX "decides" what is in textbooks that other states, regions, municipalities purchase. 
What was said was that HuffPo does not have expert status on Common Core. 
As it turns out, HuffPo was relating BS from Glenn Beck.



joeysomma said:


> So Huffington Post is no longer a reliable source? I guess, I dare not believe anything they post?
> 
> You do know Texas is the one who decides what is in the textbooks the other states use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> BTW: Where is the proof that the US is a "Democratic Republic," Or are you willing to say I am right on this one?


You don't have PROOF that it is a constitutional republic. You have an OPINION. It's a mater of semantics. That's it. Tom-a-to, tom-au-to. pot-a-to, pot-au-to...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So Huffington Post is no longer a reliable source? I guess, I dare not believe anything they post?
> 
> You do know Texas is the one who decides what is in the textbooks the other states use.
> 
> ...


Are you in charge of your grandchildren's education?
The prudent thing to do would be to go to their local public schools to check out the texts that are being used. Just because there was an example of that one lesson from some commission in the state of Texas doesn't mean that all your Wisconsin schools are following their course.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> MerryMonth'sProgenitrix, she seems to see everything as negative, even compliments. Well, I guess we'll find out.


We should all be so lucky to have an apt. like PP's. It is a Manhattan gem.

Also want to add that it is sad that two wonderful craftspeople - Bumps and Shirley- are feuding. You both seem to have so much more in common. Stop It!!!!!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> The problem with your example is that
> 1. The lesson as put forward by Glenn Beck's THE BLAZE is not students being TAUGHT that those participants in the BTP were terrorists. A scenario has been outlined and the students are asked to use critical thinking skills to determine what position in society those people would hold. They are asked questions not given a lecture. Poor teaching method in my opinion as they feel duped by people they should be able to trust and feel like fools. But. Hey. It is Texas.
> 2. Texas Governor Rick Perry signed HB462 in June of 2013 to avoid Texas joining the Common Core Curriculum Standards.
> 3. The Texas BoE ( I believe) has been rewriting the requirements for Texas Textbooks for years. There was a whole brouhaha about the history of civil rights a couple of years ago.


As a textbook writer, as KPG has so generously told you, I know that the industry panders to Texas. My co-author and I also use Texas as a gauge on judging articles that we use. They make up a giant proportion of textbook buyers.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So Huffington Post is no longer a reliable source? I guess, I dare not believe anything they post?
> 
> You do know Texas is the one who decides what is in the textbooks the other states use.
> 
> ...


Just so YOU know, the textbooks used in Texas schools are reviewed and selected by a committee appointed by the Governor of Texas, and at this time every one of those appointees were put on that committee by Gov. Rick Perry, pretty much guaranteeing that textbooks are conservative.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> True. There were one or two others who seemed to be enjoying themselves (Thumper with those edible twin grandchildren, e.g.) but suddenly disappeared, as if the earth had opened up beneath their feet.


Yes. And where are The Brat and Cheeky????? Hopefully somewhere great.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Exactly right, she has to have seen websites that say what she doesn't want to accept. I don't see that it matters all that much.



Natureschampion said:


> You don't have PROOF that it is a constitutional republic. You have an OPINION. It's a mater of semantics. That's it. Tom-a-to, tom-au-to. pot-a-to, pot-au-to...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

That is sad.


SQM said:


> As a textbook writer, as KPG has so generously told you, I know that the industry panders to Texas. My co-author and I also use Texas as a gauge on judging articles that we use. They make up a giant proportion of textbook buyers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Really?
> 
> http://www.unicef.org.il/Article-713,1305-The-alternative-report-reviewing-the-implementation-of-the-Rights-of-the-Child-in-Israel.aspx


I am so thrilled that you are here. No one was ever such a fine researcher as you.

The article was too dry for me to read, however. But I tried to skim for a main idea. So an initiative was made in 2013 to get UNICEF involved or more involved with Israel. Did I understand it correctly?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> We should all be so lucky to have an apt. like PP's. It is a Manhattan gem.
> 
> Also want to add that it is sad that two wonderful craftspeople - Bumps and Shirley- are feuding. You both seem to have so much more in common. Stop It!!!!!!!!


 :shock:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I have to admit that I didn't read it all either. 
I think that this particular initiative began in 1991, let me doublecheck in a bit and I will let you know for sure. 
The 2013 reference seems to be D/T the report... annual, I think.



SQM said:


> I am so thrilled that you are here. No one was ever such a fine researcher as you.
> 
> The article was too dry for me to read, however. But I tried to skim for a main idea. So an initiative was made in 2013 to get UNICEF involved or more involved with Israel. Did I understand it correctly?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

There are much better researchers than I. I do seem to have the distinction of actually reading (or skimming) what I post as a resource.


SQM said:


> I am so thrilled that you are here. No one was ever such a fine researcher as you.
> 
> The article was too dry for me to read, however. But I tried to skim for a main idea. So an initiative was made in 2013 to get UNICEF involved or more involved with Israel. Did I understand it correctly?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234} - - - -
Sorry to show our dirty laundry here but I am weary of being the heavy in this friendship.[/quote said:


> Shirley, with friends like that, who needs enemies.
> 
> Some time ago I also visited FFDP and attempted to make positive comments. There were a couple of people who figuratively threw any of us who were not part of the inner clique out the door without bothering to open the door. The "you are not welcome go away" mat worked. I have no interest in trying to cultivate people who are only looking for the worst in others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Get a grip. I don't think one person here cares about how Huck described her art. We all loved it no matter what the process. Move on Hon.


Hon?????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Shirley, with friends like that, who needs enemies.
> 
> Some time ago I also visited FFDP and attempted to make positive comments. There were a couple of people who figuratively threw any of us who were not part of the inner clique out the door without bothering to open the door. The "you are not welcome go away" mat worked. I have no interest in trying to cultivate people who are only looking for the worst in others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Shirley, with friends like that, who needs enemies.
> 
> Some time ago I also visited FFDP and attempted to make positive comments. There were a couple of people who figuratively threw any of us who were not part of the inner clique out the door without bothering to open the door. The "you are not welcome go away" mat worked. I have no interest in trying to cultivate people who are only looking for the worst in others.
> 
> ...






You and I share our opinion about what is happening here. It is getting more and more difficult to understand, every day. When people are abused because they showed their work and it carries on for nearly 30 hours it is weird indeed.

There has been a lot of nastiness and hurt over the past years. i just got sick of the digs when i knew they were not based on what really happened. I am finished with it and it is behind me. I have needed to clear the air and she would not talk privately.

You are a good friend and I value you.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> Where is the name of the United States in this list?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_republic
> 
> ...


Those articles are not proof. They are opinions. Just bc Wikipedia says it, doesn't make it so. Wikipedia is for general information only, to get an idea.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> That chocolate liberty is the best thing to come from the right in a long, long time. Is it Georgia? Florida? Indiana?


Don't believe I've met you unless you are an oldie with a new name!

It is in Vegas!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, you women are chatty

Goodnight, Gracie & John Boy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock:


SQM we are not feuding. And We are not children, either of us. We have cleared the air and it was needed.

We do have a lot in common, we also have a lot that is not in agreement. At least we have both expressed what we are feeling. I have no idea whether we are going to be able to work it out without difficulty. Time will tell. I know neither CB or I need to be scolded.

She has her opinion, I have my opinion. and we shall see how it evolves.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's her copout. I was once writing with her, both of us being civil, and all of a sudden she said she was stopping because I was "unreasonable." Now you're not worth trying to talk sense <to>.


My feelings are SO hurt (not, lol)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Shirley, with friends like that, who needs enemies.
> 
> Some time ago I also visited FFDP and attempted to make positive comments. There were a couple of people who figuratively threw any of us who were not part of the inner clique out the door without bothering to open the door. The "you are not welcome go away" mat worked. I have no interest in trying to cultivate people who are only looking for the worst in others.
> 
> ...


Hi, I once had a loose screw but the dentist tightened it up so I'm OK now!

I don't think we were mean to you, but you did have some "off the wall remarks" as far as I read!

I don't remember anyone asking you to leave.

We really care about each other & are nice to each other which some of the people here are rude!

What happened to your threads--all of you are here on Joey's thread giving her the hard time as usual!

Why not return to one of your dead threads?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, I once had a loose screw but the dentist tightened it up so I'm OK now!
> 
> I don't think we were mean to you, but you did have some "off the wall remarks" as far as I read!
> 
> ...


So what's your excuse for posting? Anything denigrating Planned Parenthood you need to add, etc.??

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Don't believe I've met you unless you are an oldie with a new name!
> 
> It is in Vegas!


I should have known it was Vegas. I changed my name and announced it on two different threads. Who loves chocolate and cookies??


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> So be it. You have offered no proof at all. So either "put up or shut up!"


I don't need proof because, as I stated, it's matter opinion and of semantics.

I will not respond to anymore of your jeering, as I do not particularly enjoy the feeling of hitting my head against a wall.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't need proof because, as I stated, it's matter opinion and of semantics.
> 
> I will not respond to anymore of your jeering, as I do not particularly enjoy the feeling of hitting my head against a wall.


Join the club NC -


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
a while back I promised to show you a couple items I was planning to make, here they are, just finished. Sorry, it took a little longer than expected. I did them as I told you I would. It worked.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't need proof because, as I stated, it's matter opinion and of semantics.
> 
> I will not respond to anymore of your jeering, as I do not particularly enjoy the feeling of hitting my head against a wall.


Naturechampion
should we continue to lower ourselves to THEIR level? I think not. You are so right, you need approval from no-one.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Interesting. Is that difference done with a lens? with additional work?


Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> a while back I promised to show you a couple items I was planning to make, here they are, just finished. Sorry, it took a little longer than expected. I did them as I told you I would. It worked.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't need proof because, as I stated, it's matter opinion and of semantics.
> 
> I will not respond to anymore of your jeering, as I do not particularly enjoy the feeling of hitting my head against a wall.


But NC, when you stop banging your head, it feels so good!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> should we continue to lower ourselves to THEIR level? I think not. You are so right, you need approval from no-one.


No WE don't!

I don't think any of "us" have yet to lower ourselves to "their" level, anyhow. I think that we have been exceptional in our handling of their snideness and disrespect, considering who and what we are dealing with. I know some things have gotten heated, but never with such a disregard for human decency. I would never treat anyone, human, plant, or animal, the way "they" have treated some of the people here. It makes me so sad, but it also reminds me that I don't want to be like that. I certainly would never be friends with someone like that.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> But NC, when you stop banging your head, it feels so good!!
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


At first, yes. But after a long, long while, it gets tiresome! Plus, I have more productive things to do with my time.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> a while back I promised to show you a couple items I was planning to make, here they are, just finished. Sorry, it took a little longer than expected. I did them as I told you I would. It worked.


So you made these or you're going to? How did you do it? Is that thread? Like burgess lace? Or is it the etchings you find within crystal? Sorry if these are stupid questions, my crafting experience is limited.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> a while back I promised to show you a couple items I was planning to make, here they are, just finished. Sorry, it took a little longer than expected. I did them as I told you I would. It worked.


They are both beautiful Huck. I have done a lot of thread painting but mostly in landscapes, and using fillin thread painting for bears, elk wolves, etc. as well as houses etc. It is a great way to spend some time. What Cathedral is it? I like the way you done them especially the second one. Great job! Are you going to frame them? You are very very talented.

Maybe we should do a 'conversation on thread painting on the workshops. We had a great conversation about using color in our knitting and then one on texture. It would be really something to work together to talk about thread painting. We could do it on a weekend or for a week or whatever time we decided. Marilyn and Purl attended the color workshop. It is a really good discussion. We all learned a lot about using color in our work.

Give it some thought as I can set it up and publicize it within a day or two when and if we decide to do it. I would love to share the teaching with you. We could each teach a couple of projects . let me know. These are beautiful. are they on velvet? are you going to frame them??? Wonderful


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> They are both beautiful Huck. I have done a lot of thread painting but mostly in landscapes, and using fillin thread painting for bears, elk wolves, etc. as well as houses etc. It is a great way to spend some time. What Cathedral is it? I like the way you done them especially the second one. Great job! Are you going to frame them? You are very very talented.
> 
> Maybe we should do a 'conversation on thread painting on the workshops. We had a great conversation about using color in our knitting and then one on texture. It would be really something to work together to talk about thread painting. We could do it on a weekend or for a week or whatever time we decided. Marilyn and Purl attended the color workshop. It is a really good discussion. We all learned a lot about using color in our work.
> 
> Give it some thought as I can set it up and publicize it within a day or two when and if we decide to do it. I would love to share the teaching with you. We could each teach a couple of projects . let me know. These are beautiful. are they on velvet? are you going to frame them??? Wonderful


Wow, thread painting? I've never heard of it. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> So you made these or you're going to? How did you do it? Is that thread? Like burgess lace? Or is it the etchings you find within crystal? Sorry if these are stupid questions, my crafting experience is limited.


Naturechampion
I shall PM you shortly.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckle - explain how you made those glorious cathedrals.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Really?
> 
> http://www.unicef.org.il/Article-713,1305-The-alternative-report-reviewing-the-implementation-of-the-Rights-of-the-Child-in-Israel.aspx


The linked-to piece does say that 2013 was the first time there has been this kind of alternative report. So what SQM said was valid until a year ago. A distinction without a difference.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Tell me about it -- the story of my life. She doesn't care, nor does she listen.


And she makes sure that it's done in public. Something is wrong with the etiquette.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Did they run out of space on FFDP that they have ooze over to WOW to spread their snark? Or are they just being drama queens? SO high school.


No, that would be you and your group because all the Liberal threads imploded, died or are in their last stages. Which is precisely why all the Libs planted their words on this thread, begun by a Conservative about abortion, so the LWNs could personally insult as many non-Libs as possible and look like they're successful at something.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So Huffington Post is no longer a reliable source? I guess, I dare not believe anything they post?


I don't know how reliable it is in general. Probably it is, for the most part. But Huff Po didn't mention the Common Core either.



> You do know Texas is the one who decides what is in the textbooks the other states use.


 That's true but irrelevant. This isn't talking about textbooks but about a way of teaching.



> Revisionist history. Period. Why would any sensible person want to have their children and grandchildren taught that they may have been terrorists instead of Patriots.


 Because that's what they were. Why would you want to pretend that the revolutionaries were all good little boys who loved the king? Because that's who would have been patriots in 1773.



> I will keep my grandchildren out of Public school as long as possible.


I suspect that's been your intention all along.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> when and where did I say I did NOT make the doll's head and when and where I stated that the present piece in my avatar is in my home? You are more than a Pathological Liar. Are you in a rubber enclosure? I sure hope so.


I never say you didn't make the doll's head.

I never said you had the stained glass panel in your home.

You're having a bad day and memory problems.

You have been proven to be the Pathological Liar, but you don't remember that either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Are you in charge of your grandchildren's education?
> The prudent thing to do would be to go to their local public schools to check out the texts that are being used. Just because there was an example of that one lesson from some commission in the state of Texas doesn't mean that all your Wisconsin schools are following their course.


But wouldn't it all be revisionist history because at some point the word "democracy" will creep in?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How rude. Am I not suppose to talk to anyone? Just you and yours? She has changed.


She always has been, CB, and the other one too.

Don't let them even consume a second of your time.

None add anything to the conversation except insults and lies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> maysmom said:
> 
> 
> > What is rude about speaking the truth? When have you made a civil post to anyone outside your circle? And just who is "she?"
> ...


 :thumbup: Good Call, CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't say anything to SQM she knows that too. You are the one that said it was to her. I just posted a link that happened to be posted right at the time she was on line. She knows the truth and we worked it out. You made it all up in your head what I did. Go back and read it for yourself.I haven't call you any names. You made that up.
> All of our post are recorded. Maybe you need go look up what you said. You will be surprised at what you have really said. You did it to me more than once. I forgive you but I remember what you did to me. I told you I forgave you but you said I doubt it. So what am I suppose to do when you deny I said it. You put it right back on me not on you. I am not posting anymore in public to you.


CB - I stand with you in your silence.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Where is the name of the United States in this list?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_republic
> 
> ...


From the same article in wikipedia: "A democratic republic is, strictly speaking, a country that is both a republic and a democracy. It is one where ultimate authority and power is derived from the citizens, and the government itself is run through elected officials." The fact that the phrase "democratic republic" doesn't appear in the country's name has nothing to do with the system of choosing the government.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, you women are chatty
> 
> Goodnight, Gracie & John Boy!


Jane, that medical school joke is hilarious. Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Get a grip. I don't think one person here cares about how Huck described her art. We all loved it no matter what the process. Move on Hon.


Au Contraire, SQM.

No, "we" all did not love it.

God only knows why Huck didn't call it what it is and simply post the pictures for others to view and enjoy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> My feelings are SO hurt (not, lol)
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


That's why you're not worth talking to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't need proof because, as I stated, it's matter opinion and of semantics.
> 
> I will not respond to anymore of your jeering, as I do not particularly enjoy the feeling of hitting my head against a wall.


It's not really a matter of opinion, but it is a matter of semantics, or at least definition.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> They are both beautiful Huck. I have done a lot of thread painting but mostly in landscapes, and using fillin thread painting for bears, elk wolves, etc. as well as houses etc. It is a great way to spend some time. What Cathedral is it? I like the way you done them especially the second one. Great job! Are you going to frame them? You are very very talented.
> 
> Maybe we should do a 'conversation on thread painting on the workshops. We had a great conversation about using color in our knitting and then one on texture. It would be really something to work together to talk about thread painting. We could do it on a weekend or for a week or whatever time we decided. Marilyn and Purl attended the color workshop. It is a really good discussion. We all learned a lot about using color in our work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> a while back I promised to show you a couple items I was planning to make, here they are, just finished. Sorry, it took a little longer than expected. I did them as I told you I would. It worked.


You built a couple of Gothic cathedrals? Now even I don't believe you. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> You don't have PROOF that it is a constitutional republic. You have an OPINION. It's a mater of semantics. That's it. Tom-a-to, tom-au-to. pot-a-to, pot-au-to...


You have nothing. Ask a historian, an informed teacher, or read the Constitutional Scholars, or the PH.D who wrote on the first link I provided, or read a Constitutional Law Book, or ask a Constitutional Professor.

It is not a 'mater' of semantics, it is the factual history of America. The only country to ever be formed with such a government as well.

P.S. For one who claimed to be an excellent speller you sure do make a lot of spelling mistakes.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You built a couple of Gothic cathedrals? Now even I don't believe you. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


She CAN do everything! She should change her name to SUPERWOMAN!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> We should all be so lucky to have an apt. like PP's. It is a Manhattan gem.
> 
> Also want to add that it is sad that two wonderful craftspeople - Bumps and Shirley- are feuding. You both seem to have so much more in common. Stop It!!!!!!!!


I'm very blessed with my home and have no need to envy PP's crowded apartment.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Au Contraire, SQM.
> 
> No, "we" all did not love it either.
> 
> God only knows why Huck didn't call it what it is and simply post the pictures for others to view and enjoy.


KPG
when and where did I misrepresent my work? Could not find it, could you. I described in detail how I made the items for all to see. Now you do your job and proof me wrong. You stating that one of the items in my avatar is hanging in my Home is a total fabrication of yours. How in the Hell would you know, I never tell what I have in my Home. I know you would like to know, you can wait till Hell freezes over. What a Liar you are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> She CAN do everything! She should change her name to SUPERWOMAN!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> As a textbook writer, as KPG has so generously told you, I know that the industry panders to Texas. My co-author and I also use Texas as a gauge on judging articles that we use. They make up a giant proportion of textbook buyers.


Why, SQM, you must really love me to bring my name up for no reason. Darling, it was you who told us you are a textbook writer!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm very blessed with my home and have no need to envy PP's crowded apartment.


Why do you keep saying it's crowded? Have you seen it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm very blessed with my home and have no need to envy PP's crowded apartment.


knitpresengifts
be careful with all your lies that lightening does not strike your adobe. Shed your childish behavior, it is high time for you to grow up.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Why do you keep saying it's crowded? Have you seen it?


I would be afraid, PP. Be very, very afraid.

:evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, you women are chatty
> 
> Goodnight, Gracie & John Boy!


So funny Janeway!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> when and where did I misrepresent my work? Could not find it, could you. I described in detail how I made the items for all to see. Now you do your job and proof me wrong. You stating that one of the items in my avatar is hanging in my Home is a total fabrication of yours. How in the Hell would you know, I never tell what I have in my Home. I know you would like to know, you can wait till Hell freezes over. What a Liar you are.


Well, she "knows" that my apartment is crowded. Why shouldn't she know what's hanging in your home? I wonder whether she was sent by Google to peek into people's windows and take their pictures.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So be it. You have offered no proof at all. So either "put up or shut up!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi, I once had a loose screw but the dentist tightened it up so I'm OK now!
> 
> I don't think we were mean to you, but you did have some "off the wall remarks" as far as I read!
> 
> ...


No one did anything like she said, she just likes saying it to insult us and thinks people will believe her. All anyone has to do is read the thread.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I would be afraid, PP. Be very, very afraid.
> 
> :evil:


I am. Very, very.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't need proof because, as I stated, it's matter opinion and of semantics.


Says you.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> be careful with all your lies that lightening does not strike your adobe. Shed your childish behavior, it is high time for you to grow up.


Huck, honey, bc I care I will say the same thing to you that you said to me.

Huckleberry wrote:
Naturechampion
should we continue to lower ourselves to THEIR level? I think not. You are so right, you need approval from no-one.

While you have not lowered yourself to the same level as them, it's not doing you any good to keep banging YOUR head against the wall. If you don't respond, she will only make a bigger fool of herself by carrying it on. We know who she is, we know who you are. YOU know who you are and what you can do, and that's all that matters.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why do you keep saying it's crowded? Have you seen it?


She probably owns a fleet of drones.

So glad my tablet has a good protective cover. The vomit wipes right up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> when and where did I misrepresent my work? Could not find it, could you. I described in detail how I made the items for all to see. Now you do your job and proof me wrong. You stating that one of the items in my avatar is hanging in my Home is a total fabrication of yours. How in the Hell would you know, I never tell what I have in my Home. I know you would like to know, you can wait till Hell freezes over. What a Liar you are.


Give it up Huck. I posted your exact words that you twice demanded I retract because it exposed your lie.

For the 2nd and final time, I never said the panel was in your home.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> She probably owns a fleet of drones.
> 
> So glad my tablet has a good protective cover. The vomit wipes right up.


Unfortunately I forgot to put mine on. Dh is outside trying clean it off for me, yuck. Next time I'll remember or try to aim for something else.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, she "knows" that my apartment is crowded. Why shouldn't she know what's hanging in your home? I wonder whether she was sent by Google to peek into people's windows and take their pictures.


She doesn't need google, didn't you know? She has G-D to tell her! Or was it she IS G-d and so she just knows? :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> She probably owns a fleet of drones.
> 
> So glad my tablet has a good protective cover. The vomit wipes right up.


I wonder whether her name is Nausea. I know that's what she instills in me. And she probably is a drone herself. Certainly not a worker.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> She doesn't need google, didn't you know? She has G-D to tell her! Or was it she IS G-d and so she just knows? :twisted:


I could tell you a story. But she'd only deny it, even though it's true, because it's the one thing KP doesn't archive.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It is to bad she is unable to research to back up statements she makes. Without being able to back them up they are only her opinion. But then she is only about 30 years old, and a product of the progressive education system. I am a product of the one-room country school. The eighth grade country education of that time (1950's) was better than the high school education of today.


That is still no excuse for an American to not understand how one's own country was founded and its historical facts.

If she applied herself, she'd learn something. Instead, she'll just run her mouth saying nonsense and nothing.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB - I stand with you in your silence.


Woe that it won't last.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder whether her name is Nausea. I know that's what she instills in me. And she probably is a drone herself. Certainly not a worker.


Oh no, she's a queen all right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Huck, honey, bc I care I will say the same thing to you that you said to me.
> 
> Huckleberry wrote:
> Naturechampion
> ...


Natureschampion
I am sorry, I behaved poorly. Thank you for reminding me. Sometimes I need a kick in the cheeks. See you tomorrow. Good Night. Huck


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> I am sorry, I behaved poorly. Thank you for reminding me. Sometimes I need a kick in the cheeks. See you tomorrow. Good Night. Huck


We all have been there! Good night and sweet dreams!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> I am sorry, I behaved poorly. Thank you for reminding me. Sometimes I need a kick in the cheeks. See you tomorrow. Good Night. Huck


And Huck, you didn't behave poorly. Defensively, maybe. Poorly, no. And you didn't get to that position all on your own. Don't apologize.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Oh no, she's a queen all right.


You mean a man who dresses in women's clothes? Wait, I think you've got it, by George.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck you inspire and encourage us all. Thanks so much for sharing. Your work is beautiful.

I think we all understand when you are criticized that it is due to dislike and jealousy. I'm sure you can live with it, considering the source.



Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> Thank you very much. I share my work not to be hailed, I show it so others may get encouraged to undertake something they think they cannot do. Every person has talents which often need to be wakened. I was not born with skills, I worked diligently to acquire them and I shall try to share what I know with those who want to find out what they can do. Each one of us needs liberation from hang-ups, I sure had my share but with encouragements from those who succeeded I freed myself and now have no limits when it comes to trying. I still look at things I made and am surprised that I made them when in the beginning I thought that was but a dream.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You mean a man who dresses in women's clothes? Wait, I think you've got it, by George.


I don't even know if she's human, let alone a man. The humans I know would never treat people the way she does.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> How can you disagree with the world's foremost authority? (Forgive me, Prof. Irwin Corey, wherever you are.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know if I'm getting better or worse. I can't force myself to read the rantings. I just skip over.



cookiequeen said:


> Yes, well, why don't you stop the ugly words and give it a rest. Your continual badgering doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand why this interest doesn't lift her out of the muck. Oh well. Stay in the muck KPH. God bless.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> I sure am of great interest to you. Bless you dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm working on wedding shawl in Manos del Uruguay Serena alpaca & cotton blend. Soft and lovely drape.



Natureschampion said:


> It's my FAVORITE! It's so versatile. My absolute favorite is the knitpicks Shine. It is sooooo soft. Sometimes I'll pet it against my face...
> 
> Thanks for the support! Btw, is "knitanon" like "al-anon"? A support group for family members of those who are addicted to knitting? If so, my dh would probably like to join. Lol. If not, what does it mean?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I'm working on wedding shawl in Manos del Uruguay Serena alpaca & cotton blend. Soft and lovely drape.


Him, I'll have to look it up. Where did you get it?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> She doesn't need google, didn't you know? She has G-D to tell her! Or was it she IS G-d and so she just knows? :twisted:


You have missed the point, G-d asks her for advice, or at least that is how it is in her eyes. Sorry, but I do not read her posts, apart from the opening sentence, perhaps. But it is a mutual thing, I know and appreciate the fact that she totally and completely ignores me. She is frightened of the Drop Bears that live in the trees outside my windows. You do know about the ferocious Australian 'Drop Bears', do you not?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't. Tell me about them!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't. Tell me about them!


This article will give you a brief description.

Drop bear
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Dropbear" redirects here. For SSH program, see Dropbear (software). For other uses, see Dropbear (disambiguation).

artistic depiction of a Drop bear
A dropbear or drop bear is a fictitious Australian marsupial. Drop bears are commonly said to be unusually large, vicious, carnivorous marsupials related to koalas (although the koala is not a bear) that inhabit treetops and attack their prey by dropping onto their heads from above. They are an example of local lore intended to frighten and confuse outsiders and amuse locals, similar to the jackalope, hoop snake, wild haggis or snipe hunt.
Various methods suggested to deter drop bear attacks include placing forks in the hair, having Vegemite or toothpaste spread behind the ears or in the armpits, urinating on oneself, and only speaking English in an Australian accent.

Australian Museum
The Australian Museum has a purportedly serious entry on drop bears in its catalogue of Australian fauna, classifying them as Thylarctos plummetus. The description says they are about the size of a very large dog, have coarse orange fur with dark mottling, have powerful forearms for climbing and attacking prey, and bite using broad powerful premolars rather than canines. Specifically it states that they weigh 120 kilograms (260 lb) and have a length of 130 centimetres (51 in). However, elsewhere, the museum acknowledges that this was not a serious entry, and was inspired by the "silly season". The Australian Museum also established a small display in the museum itself, exhibiting what it said may have been drop bear related artifacts.

In popular culture
Australian Geographic ran an article on its website on April Fools' Day 2013 claiming that researchers had found that drop bears were more likely to attack tourists than people with Australian accents. The article was based on a 2012 paper published in Australian Geographer, and despite referencing the Australian Museum entry on drop bears in several places, images included with the Australian Geographic article were sourced from Australian Geographer and did not match the Australian Museum's species description.

You could also check out the following link.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/cconnelly/10-terrifying-facts-about-the-australian-dropbear-s3x


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> This article will give you a brief description.
> 
> Drop bear
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


OMG,that's so funny! How do people think they will stop a 120 kg, long sharp toothed bear with forks or toothpaste?! Ooh <wiping the tears of laughter from my eyes> Besides the other obvious ridiculous things.

Have you ever seen THE PARENT TRAP (1961) with Hayley mills? It reminds me of the scene when they go camping and convince the "wicked stapmogher" to bang sticks together in order to ward off coyotes. HILARIOUS!!

Reminds me of a great quote: "only two things are infinite; the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former" -Albert Einstein.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> OMG,that's so funny! How do people think they will stop a 120 kg, long sharp toothed bear with forks or toothpaste?! Ooh <wiping the tears of laughter from my eyes> Besides the other obvious ridiculous things.
> 
> Have you ever seen THE PARENT TRAP (1961) with Hayley mills? It reminds me of the scene when they go camping and convince the "wicked stapmogher" to bang sticks together in order to ward off coyotes. HILARIOUS!!
> 
> Reminds me of a great quote: "only two things are infinite; the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former" -Albert Einstein.


I remember that film. How do you like my new avatar, it is a 'selfie'. I think it shows me at my best, it captures the inner me.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember that film. How do you like my new avatar, it is a 'selfie'. I think it shows me at my best, it captures the inner me.


I was just about to say, "great avatar!" Lol. I like it. We must be twins. Or at least sisters.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I suspect that's been your intention all along.


As my mother used to say "...all the more for the rest of us."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB - I stand with you in your silence.


Good for you! You have never been silent- you interfere everywhere.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember that film. How do you like my new avatar, it is a 'selfie'. I think it shows me at my best, it captures the inner me.


Welcome back! your avatar is outstanding. YOu look a little different than I expected - no grey hair. You must be years younger than I am . Actually, nearly everyone is years younger than I am! Anyway it is nice to see you posting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Huck you inspire and encourage us all. Thanks so much for sharing. Your work is beautiful.
> 
> I think we all understand when you are criticized that it is due to dislike and jealousy. I'm sure you can live with it, considering the source.


Huck -- they are threatened I would imagine, or else why would they attack you or anyone else for showing their work? they are petty and small, and jealous. You know as do I that your work is worthwhile. Those who choose to attack are either jealous of the work, or jealous of the ability. They love to tear people down. Best to do it by tearing down what you are - an artist. They figure it will bother you more. big mistake -- when we are attacked for who we really are, we stand up and fight back, if and when we feel we want to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember that film. How do you like my new avatar, it is a 'selfie'. I think it shows me at my best, it captures the inner me.


Down to the nose, you look like a wombat. I couldn't even guess at the lower part of your face, but if you asked me for anything, I'd hand it over really fast.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Planned Parenthood Prez Compares Protesting Abortion to Protesting Mens Colonoscopies
> 
> by Tim Graham | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 7/28/14 2:50 PM
> 
> ...


You guys still don't have that logic thing down. She is comparing the behavior of the hyenas who hover around women exercising their right of free choice to the ones who hover around men - i.e., nobody. She could have chosen any procedure men have - maybe having a penile pump installed would have been more relevant, but the hyenas would stay away in those cases, too. It's the way the hyenas behave to women compared with the way they behave to men. Get it yet?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What a jolly new avatar EMCooke. And a wonderful tale. I'll invite Drop Bear into my canopy. She speaks to my soul.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome back! your avatar is outstanding. YOu look a little different than I expected - no grey hair. You must be years younger than I am . Actually, nearly everyone is years younger than I am! Anyway it is nice to see you posting.


Not much younger than you are, I will be 74 in November, so you are like my two surviving older sisters, and from reading your posts you are equally as lovely as they are. Keep up you great work, I am a tad jealous of your great sense of colour, form and movement.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Not much younger than you are, I will be 74 in November, so you are like my two surviving older sisters, and from reading your posts you are equally as lovely as they are. Keep up you great work, I am a tad jealous of your great sense of colour, form and movement.


Thanks very much. We don't have much choice except to use the gifts we are given. I have worked at it over the years and if I am ever going to get it - it should be pretty quick! :thumbup: 

If something gives you joy, you want to do it. Each and every person has their natural abilities in my view. Whether they see them and work with them or not is usually up to them.

I am SOO glad to see you back. We missed you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Down to the nose, you look like a wombat. I couldn't even guess at the lower part of your face, but if you asked me for anything, I'd hand it over really fast.


Well we are cousins, the Koalas and the Wombats, but Koalas are not bears. People used to call them Koala Bears whereas the correct term is simply Koala.

The wombat is the closest living relative to the koala. Koalas and wombats are both marsupials of the order Diprotodontia. The koala's family, Phascolarctidae, is closest to the wombat family, Vombatidae because they are both of the sub-order Vombatiformes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Well we are cousins, the Koalas and the Wombats, but Koalas are not bears. People used to call them Koala Bears whereas the correct term is simply Koala.
> 
> The wombat is the closest living relative to the koala. Koalas and wombats are both marsupials of the order Diprotodontia. The koala's family, Phascolarctidae, is closest to the wombat family, Vombatidae because they are both of the sub-order Vombatiformes.


There is also a wombat here . She is interesting. She spends her time on the other thread but is not always welcomed there.

I am always glad to see people from other places join this thread. I have been told it is offensive to have outsiders join in here, but I don't agree. As long as we are welcome to post here, (and who can stop us), I will hang around. It is nice to see you here too though.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Isn't Vombatiformes an old brand of bras?

Do koalas cube, too? Remember cubes, Ladies?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Isn't Vombatiformes an old brand of bras?
> 
> Do koalas cube, too? Remember cubes, Ladies?


Do koalas cube, too? No, we are more akin to the kangaroo and our s... is not cubed. No need to mark our territory, every creature respects us and avoids our territory because we drop out of the trees so unexpectedly.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Do koalas cube, too? No, we are more akin to the kangaroo and our s... is not cubed. No need to mark our territory, every creature respects us and avoids our territory because we drop out of the trees so unexpectedly.


When we were visiting OZ a few years ago we went to the Koala Sanctuary, and were given the impression that they are quite a 'laid back sort of animal' Your avitar shows the wombat as being quite willing to take on whatever threatens him or her. Are they quite docile, usually? I enjoyed our visit there very much. I was able to hold one - but wonder if it has been trained to accept handling by strangers. What a wonderful time we had both visits to Oz, although we never got any further west than Adelaide. We did get to Brisbane, and points in between Brisbane and Adelaide. Dream come true for me.

We felt very welcome and at home in Australia. Actually even though we are far away and completely different climates I felt as if I could live there easily. We lived 3 years in New Zealand and loved it here too. We were welcomes and treated well. That was many years ago (l971) and we have a connection with those 'down under' 0ur kiwi friends used to introduce us as their 'mates from up over'. We are still in touch with both Aussies and New Zealanders.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Well we are cousins, the Koalas and the Wombats, but Koalas are not bears. People used to call them Koala Bears whereas the correct term is simply Koala.
> 
> The wombat is the closest living relative to the koala. Koalas and wombats are both marsupials of the order Diprotodontia. The koala's family, Phascolarctidae, is closest to the wombat family, Vombatidae because they are both of the sub-order Vombatiformes.


Oh. Of course.

I always thought koalas were cute. Yours certainly isn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Isn't Vombatiformes an old brand of bras?
> 
> Do koalas cube, too? Remember cubes, Ladies?


For the bras, :XD: :XD: :XD:

For the cubes,


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> When we were visiting OZ a few years ago we went to the Koala Sanctuary, and were given the impression that they are quite a 'laid back sort of animal' Your avitar shows the wombat as being quite willing to take on whatever threatens him or her. Are they quite docile, usually? I enjoyed our visit there very much. I was able to hold one - but wonder if it has been trained to accept handling by strangers. What a wonderful time we had both visits to Oz, although we never got any further west than Adelaide. We did get to Brisbane, and points in between Brisbane and Adelaide. Dream come true for me.
> 
> We felt very welcome and at home in Australia. Actually even though we are far away and completely different climates I felt as if I could live there easily. We lived 3 years in New Zealand and loved it here too. We were welcomes and treated well. That was many years ago (l971) and we have a connection with those 'down under' 0ur kiwi friends used to introduce us as their 'mates from up over'. We are still in touch with both Aussies and New Zealanders.


They are docile, but they do have a habit of peeing on you when you hold them. Most dignitaries to Oz love to be photographed holding a Koala. Most of the Koalas that tourists do hold are hand reared. They are usually orphans, their mothers being killed during logging operations. The Koala is one of Australia's favourite animals.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh. Of course.
> 
> I always thought koalas were cute. Yours certainly isn't.


The skills of the photoshop artist are evident in the photos of the drop bears. But not to worry, they do not harm Aussies they only attack tourists. oops, sorry, forgot, you are a tourist but you can always adopt a fake Aussie accent and go around saying "g'day maaate, owsya goin."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> The skills of the photoshop artist are evident in the photos of the drop bears. But not to worry, they do not harm Aussies they only attack tourists. oops, sorry, forgot, you are a tourist but you can always adopt a fake Aussie accent and go around saying "g'day maaate, owsya goin."


I might be able to do that, but DH is bad with accents. I'll just stand around laughing while the drop bears drop on his head.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I might be able to do that, but DH is bad with accents. I'll just stand around laughing while the drop bears drop on his head.


Lol. Just tell him to put forks in his hair, toothpaste behind his ears, and urine under is armpits. According to the Aussies, he'll be fine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's especially difficult because, in some cases, there is extensive history involved between parties. No excuses but something we should bear in mind.



Natureschampion said:


> We all have been there! Good night and sweet dreams!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> And Huck, you didn't behave poorly. Defensively, maybe. Poorly, no. And you didn't get to that position all on your own. Don't apologize.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you lead a sheltered life with kind humans, count yourself lucky and treasure them. Just be aware that the wide world requires caution.



Natureschampion said:


> I don't even know if she's human, let alone a man. The humans I know would never treat people the way she does.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Noble Knits, good customer service too.



Natureschampion said:


> Him, I'll have to look it up. Where did you get it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm glad you have drop bear protection. Sweet-looking at times, but the teeth and claws are always ready. Wish we had them here. I have


EveMCooke said:


> You have missed the point, G-d asks her for advice, or at least that is how it is in her eyes. Sorry, but I do not read her posts, apart from the opening sentence, perhaps. But it is a mutual thing, I know and appreciate the fact that she totally and completely ignores me. She is frightened of the Drop Bears that live in the trees outside my windows. You do know about the ferocious Australian 'Drop Bears', do you not?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Eve.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> It's especially difficult because, in some cases, there is extensive history involved between parties. No excuses but something we should bear in mind.


Oh, I picked that up. It reminds me of other recent (and not so recent) current events. Huck was going through it since Sunday (most recently) I believe, and I was sick (literally) of watching her go through that. She was much on my mind when I wasn't online. I know that someone needed to end it and could get through to her.

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Down to the nose, you look like a wombat. I couldn't even guess at the lower part of your face, but if you asked me for anything, I'd hand it over really fast.


And you'd be right smart to do that, our gem of the ocean!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Lol. Just tell him to put forks in his hair, toothpaste behind his ears, and urine under is armpits. According to the Aussies, he'll be fine.


That would be worth a trip to Aussie just to see him.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Lol. Just tell him to put forks in his hair, toothpaste behind his ears, and urine under is armpits. According to the Aussies, he'll be fine.


Just think of the ladies he'll have to evade, lol.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There is also a wombat here . She is interesting. She spends her time on the other thread but is not always welcomed there.
> 
> I am always glad to see people from other places join this thread. I have been told it is offensive to have outsiders join in here, but I don't agree. As long as we are welcome to post here, (and who can stop us), I will hang around. It is nice to see you here too though.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you looked yet at the PM I sent you? It contains a very big lie.


Yes I did. What it contains is a lot of rambling from someone making a mountain out of a molehill. Nothing more. Your group goes ballistic over nothing, as was illustrated last summer when you (collective) went crazy over an answer LTL gave to Huckleberry. Then next thing Huckleberry is crying that LTL wants her dead and you (collective) were off to the races. That garbage went on for days. The Anti-Semitisim in this case is only in your mind.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If you haven't seen it yet, Mountain Stitches' husband Dan posted a message that she was killed by a drunk driver. Horrible news! I can't remember ever having received information like this on the forum. I guess as we age there will be more news of people dying.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Did they run out of space on FFDP that they have ooze over to WOW to spread their snark? Or are they just being drama queens? SO high school.


If that's the way you think, then you (collective) oozed over from LOLL and POV on to this thread to spread your snark. Let the truth be told.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I caught one of the sports radio shows and listened for the fun of it. These folks take it very seriously. The host had an interesting catch phrase when urging listeners to participate. "If you can't play it, talk it."


And that is so different from "if you can't do it, then teach"?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> I am not kidding, I DEMAND a retraction from you. Your posting is totally misrepresenting what I said. We all know what I wrote and you are falsifying my avatar.


We know what you wrote as well. You were misrepresenting your work as stained glass when it was clearly painted glass, which you finally admitted after being called on it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wrong again, Ingried. I don't see anyone posting pics as bragging. I mentioned you believe that because you have said that. I enjoy seeing photos, any kind, whether or not of handmade creations or anything else.
> 
> I've posted some photos of my work, flowers, vacation photos, etc., for others to enjoy (if they do).
> 
> BTW: you recently changed your avatar again to what looks like IS stained glass. I remember you've shown us that panel before. I don't believe you said you made it though; it's something hanging in the place where you live.


Contemplating a new hairdo KPG? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

maysmom said:


> And another KPG sycophant chimes in...
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


My are you ever late for the party. Try being punctual, it will be more humorous. Now you just sound like the spoiled child you are.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> their truth -- big difference than the truth we see.


And the lies you tell.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes I did. What it contains is a lot of rambling from someone making a mountain out of a molehill. Nothing more. Your group goes ballistic over nothing, as was illustrated last summer when you (collective) went crazy over an answer LTL gave to Huckleberry. Then next thing Huckleberry is crying that LTL wants her dead and you (collective) were off to the races. That garbage went on for days. The Anti-Semitisim in this case is only in your mind.


Really? You don't think anti-Semitism is involved in an accusation that Jews are behind a White Supremacy website because they want to make Christians look bad? Or that White Supremacy is Jewish Supremacy?

You must really depend on her approval if you're willing to give up all judgment in order to remain her friend. I'm glad you made this discussion public, because now others can see how blind you are.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My are you ever late for the party. Try being punctual, it will be more humorous. Now you just sound like the spoiled child you are.


Some party, if you and your ilk are involved. Bless your poor little misunderstood heart.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Shirley, with friends like that, who needs enemies.
> 
> Some time ago I also visited FFDP and attempted to make positive comments. There were a couple of people who figuratively threw any of us who were not part of the inner clique out the door without bothering to open the door. The "you are not welcome go away" mat worked. I have no interest in trying to cultivate people who are only looking for the worst in others.
> 
> ...


Cultivate? Seriously? We don't want to be another you. Should you venture over again, try pursuing friendship instead of attempting to mold us into something else. As you stated, with friends like you, who needs enemies?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't need proof because, as I stated, it's matter opinion and of semantics.
> 
> I will not respond to anymore of your jeering, as I do not particularly enjoy the feeling of hitting my head against a wall.


In other words you just blow a lot of hot air. Typical BS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> No WE don't!
> 
> I don't think any of "us" have yet to lower ourselves to "their" level, anyhow. I think that we have been exceptional in our handling of their snideness and disrespect, considering who and what we are dealing with. I know some things have gotten heated, but never with such a disregard for human decency. I would never treat anyone, human, plant, or animal, the way "they" have treated some of the people here. It makes me so sad, but it also reminds me that I don't want to be like that. I certainly would never be friends with someone like that.


Now all you need to do is hold hands and sing happy songs around the campfire. Give me a break you jumped right in with the snarkiness and disrespect. Are you another one that doesn't know you are doing it so you lie about it? Reread your posts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

So shall we rename this thread "War Among Women?" 
Can we please give it all a rest for awhile? Enough is enough.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Huck you inspire and encourage us all. Thanks so much for sharing. Your work is beautiful.
> 
> I think we all understand when you are criticized that it is due to dislike and jealousy. I'm sure you can live with it, considering the source.


Oh man, now I need to clean the vomit off my tablet.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh man, now I need to clean the vomit off my tablet.


If that little gem made you hurl, you should read through EVERYTHING.
I'm not continuing this barrage, you've done it all by yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you ever think you may bring out the worst in good people?



soloweygirl said:


> Now all you need to do is hold hands and sing happy songs around the campfire. Give me a break you jumped right in with the snarkiness and disrespect. Are you another one that doesn't know you are doing it so you lie about it? Reread your posts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What don't we sent solo home with cookies, if necessary?



cookiequeen said:


> So shall we rename this thread "War Among Women?"
> Can we please give it all a rest for awhile? Enough is enough.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Better hurry before it dries.



soloweygirl said:


> Oh man, now I need to clean the vomit off my tablet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, Mountain Stitches' husband Dan posted a message that she was killed by a drunk driver. Horrible news! I can't remember ever having received information like this on the forum. I guess as we age there will be more news of people dying.


How sad. She seemed to be a good person.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My are you ever late for the party. Try being punctual, it will be more humorous. Now you just sound like the spoiled child you are.


You'll be just as sycophantic early as late. Why would anyone be in a hurry to find out what you have to say?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Really? You don't think anti-Semitism is involved in an accusation that Jews are behind a White Supremacy website because they want to make Christians look bad? Or that White Supremacy is Jewish Supremacy?
> 
> You must really depend on her approval if you're willing to give up all judgment in order to remain her friend. I'm glad you made this discussion public, because now others can see how blind you are.


You were the one that found that website and posted it here. One has to wonder why you would bring such trash here. KPG had nothing to do with it. I didn't look at the site knowing it would be garbage. What do you expect from the internet? Everything to be pleasant? No Anti-Semitism or racism? Get a grip, it is you making more out of it than needs to be. Maybe you should first get rid of that tremendous chip on your shoulder. You will be a much happier and nicer person when you do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And the lies you tell.


Do you think you're an expert on lies because of all the ones you and your cohorts tell? Especially when you accuse others of lying though they aren't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Some party, if you and your ilk are involved. Bless your poor little misunderstood heart.


"Poor" maybe, "little" absolutely, "misunderstood" doubtful. But heart? Conspicuous by its absence.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> MarilynKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I have no interest in trying to cultivate people who are only looking for the worst in others.
> ...


Um, I think you don't know the definition of "cultivate." The OED says "Try to win the friendship or favor of (someone):
'it helps if you go out of your way to cultivate the local people.'"

Well, you can't accuse her of talking down to you.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> "Poor" maybe, "little" absolutely, "misunderstood" doubtful. But heart? Conspicuous by its absence.


Quite right you are, PP. (Must think of more synonoms for you!)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent parsing of the comment.



Poor Purl said:


> "Poor" maybe, "little" absolutely, "misunderstood" doubtful. But heart? Conspicuous by its absence.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She is concise....truthful...brave....funny as....and we appreciate her. She leaves me at a loss for words. I better get over it before the next barrage from the right.



maysmom said:


> Quite right you are, PP. (Must think of more synonoms for you!)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe the ladies won't need additional warnings.



maysmom said:


> Just think of the ladies he'll have to evade, lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You were the one that found that website and posted it here. One has to wonder why you would bring such trash here. KPG had nothing to do with it. I didn't look at the site knowing it would be garbage. What do you expect from the internet? Everything to be pleasant? No Anti-Semitism or racism? Get a grip, it is you making more out of it than needs to be. Maybe you should first get rid of that tremendous chip on your shoulder. You will be a much happier and nicer person when you do.


Are you giving me psychological advice? Stick to things you know something about (which means skip vocabulary words, too).

I posted it wondering whether it was for real (it said nothing about White Supremacy on the page I was sent to). If KPG had any decency, she could have said "That's not a Christian website, so don't take it as an example of what we believe." Instead, she said


KPG said:


> Shame on you for your blatant lying. You KNOW as does anyone else that looked at your provided link, that site has nothing to do with Christianity, it is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. The Admin on that site provide the emoticon and is a Jew I believe, or at least believes Jews are Superior.
> 
> In a brief search, I learned the Admin's website was taken down by the govt and at least one core forum member jailed.
> 
> ...


Aside from the fact that she doesn't know what she's talking about, the fact that she could say "that site ... is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. The Admin on that site provide the emoticon and is a Jew I believe, or at least believes Jews are Superior" shows what her opinion of Jews is. If she knew what White Supremacy was, she'd also know that it includes Jews among the hated people; the movement models itself on the Nazis.

Pity you were too scared to go to the website, because the person KPG said was a Jew put up the following: "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:" (with a smiley that was a stereotypical Jew). I know a lot of Jews, and I can't imagine one of them publicizing something like that. But maybe you can.

So if KPG isn't anti-Semitic, she certainly has strong, uncomplimentary opinions of Jews. I fail to see the difference.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KP History Alert!

I remember quite well, although we share much different opinions of what it all means. Just because you say it (over and over and over again) doesn't make it true....or believable to rational adults. IMHO you are Anti-Semitic and lovethelake wished Huck dead.



soloweygirl said:


> Yes I did. What it contains is a lot of rambling from someone making a mountain out of a molehill. Nothing more. Your group goes ballistic over nothing, as was illustrated last summer when you (collective) went crazy over an answer LTL gave to Huckleberry. Then next thing Huckleberry is crying that LTL wants her dead and you (collective) were off to the races. That garbage went on for days. The Anti-Semitisim in this case is only in your mind.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, Mountain Stitches' husband Dan posted a message that she was killed by a drunk driver. Horrible news! I can't remember ever having received information like this on the forum. I guess as we age there will be more news of people dying.


I just read it, it is very sad. Sympathy to her family, friends and loved ones. I do not know if we should send her husband a PM, he may be able to read it if he sent the message. What do you think I should do, send a PM or not?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KP History Alert!



Poor Purl said:


> Really? You don't think anti-Semitism is involved in an accusation that Jews are behind a White Supremacy website because they want to make Christians look bad? Or that White Supremacy is Jewish Supremacy?
> 
> You must really depend on her approval if you're willing to give up all judgment in order to remain her friend. I'm glad you made this discussion public, because now others can see how blind you are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I just read it, it is very sad. Sympathy to her family, friends and loved ones. I do not know if we should send her husband a PM, he may be able to read it if he sent the message. What do you think I should do, send a PM or not?


Here's his announcement. People are leaving posts for him.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275637-1.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You can post on the thread where he made the announcement or PM. Sad indeed.



EveMCooke said:


> I just read it, it is very sad. Sympathy to her family, friends and loved ones. I do not know if we should send her husband a PM, he may be able to read it if he sent the message. What do you think I should do, send a PM or not?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, Mountain Stitches' husband Dan posted a message that she was killed by a drunk driver. Horrible news! I can't remember ever having received information like this on the forum. I guess as we age there will be more news of people dying.


Hmmmm


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KP History Alert!



Poor Purl said:


> Aside from the fact that she doesn't know what she's talking about, the fact that she could say "that site ... is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. The Admin on that site provide the emoticon and is a Jew I believe, or at least believes Jews are Superior" shows what her opinion of Jews is. If she knew what White Supremacy was, she'd also know that it includes Jews among the hated people; the movement models itself on the Nazis.
> 
> Pity you were too scared to go to the website, because the person KPG said was a Jew put up the following: "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:" (with a smiley that was a stereotypical Jew). I know a lot of Jews, and I can't imagine one of them publicizing something like that. But maybe you can.
> 
> So if KPG isn't anti-Semitic, she certainly has strong, uncomplimentary opinions of Jews. I fail to see the difference.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I think that there is a thread dedicated to her memory on Gen. Chit Chat. 
At least now she won't have to torture herself about the mess concerning foster children, etc.



damemary said:


> You can post on the thread where he made the announcement or PM. Sad indeed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes I did. What it contains is a lot of rambling from someone making a mountain out of a molehill. Nothing more. Your group goes ballistic over nothing, as was illustrated last summer when you (collective) went crazy over an answer LTL gave to Huckleberry. Then next thing Huckleberry is crying that LTL wants her dead and you (collective) were off to the races. That garbage went on for days. The Anti-Semitisim in this case is only in your mind.


Yep, I'm betting the PM she sent you Solo, does contain a really big lie. What else would you expect. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Contemplating a new hairdo KPG? :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do you like it? I heard pink was my color.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Cultivate? Seriously? We don't want to be another you. Should you venture over again, try pursuing friendship instead of attempting to mold us into something else. As you stated, with friends like you, who needs enemies?


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> What don't we sent solo home with cookies, if necessary?


Is this English?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You were the one that found that website and posted it here. One has to wonder why you would bring such trash here. KPG had nothing to do with it. I didn't look at the site knowing it would be garbage. What do you expect from the internet? Everything to be pleasant? No Anti-Semitism or racism? Get a grip, it is you making more out of it than needs to be. Maybe you should first get rid of that tremendous chip on your shoulder. You will be a much happier and nicer person when you do.


You're correct Solo. She intentionally posted a horrible website link that insulted people of many faiths. Now, I've been told she brings it up regularly hurting people again while falsely accusing me still for _her_ actions. She intended everyone to believe the site she referred us all to was a Christian site (she said as much). It was not.

When I used to read her posts, she regularly insulted and attacked Christians re their faith; I bet she still does and thinks there's nothing wrong with what she does. Who here has called her out for her blasphemy, anyone?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you like it? I heard pink was my color.


\ [/quote]


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl's recent post is being reported to Admin.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And the lies you tell.


Now that your 'leader' is here you really are having fun being nasty. You are learning from a master. I appreciate your kind remarks. the nastier you get the sillier you look.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is this English?


knitpresentgifts
something you don't understand?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Poor Purl's recent post is being reported to Admin.


knitpresentfits
no surprise there. We are very familiar with your schtick.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> KP History Alert!
> 
> I remember quite well, although we share much different opinions of what it all means. Just because you say it (over and over and over again) doesn't make it true....or believable to rational adults. IMHO you are Anti-Semitic and lovethelake wished Huck dead.


damemary
how well I remember forever.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cultivate? Seriously? We don't want to be another you. Should you venture over again, try pursuing friendship instead of attempting to mold us into something else. As you stated, with friends like you, who needs enemies?


Solo why don't you take your own advice. Marilyn is one of the calmest and nicest of the group. Why don't you keep on attacking me ?. I don't mind - actually I am enjoying your posts. the more the merrier. The more you attack me the more I learn about you. You have spent nearly three days attackig huck over her work -- that is really fun,isn't it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> how well I remember forever.


Hi huck. How is it doing? I started our show on NB. your turn in the next 2 or 3 days. Looking forward to it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> posting error


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> KP History Alert!
> 
> I remember quite well, although we share much different opinions of what it all means. Just because you say it (over and over and over again) doesn't make it true....or believable to rational adults. IMHO you are Anti-Semitic and lovethelake wished Huck dead.


Hilarious. Why would I want her dead? Her 'paintings' and doll clothes make me smile.

The question was asked by her "How do you get to Heaven?" I replied "you have to die" Unless you are Jesus or His Mother Mary, that is the only way to get to Heaven. Trust me, if I wished her dead, I would have come up with something far more clever to say than a bad line from a cheap horror film. But I do not wish her dead, any more than I would want an unborn child aborted. See I am consistent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentfits
> no surprise there. We are very familiar with your schtick.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And the lies you tell.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Why would I want her dead? Her 'paintings' and doll clothes make me smile.
> 
> The question was asked by her "How do you get to Heaven?" I replied "you have to die" Unless you are Jesus or His Mother Mary, that is the only way to get to Heaven. Trust me, if I wished her dead, I would have come up with something far more clever to say than a bad line from a cheap horror film. But I do not wish her dead, any more than I would want an unborn child aborted. See I am consistent.


You are consistent and wise LTL. Thank you for your post.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are consistent and wise LTL. Thank you for your post.


Thank you and Solo.
Talk about insanity. They say the same thing over and over and over and over again hoping it will become the truth. But then again, they are not Einstein so no real shock there that they fulfill his definition of insanity.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

double post


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SL posted some really excellent sayings today which seemed to fit what is going on here. Here they are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Poor Purl's recent post is being reported to Admin.


Pffft. Nothing to report. What's the matter, KPG? Did PP outshine you in the knowledge department once again? I think she did.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now all you need to do is hold hands and sing happy songs around the campfire. Give me a break you jumped right in with the snarkiness and disrespect. Are you another one that doesn't know you are doing it so you lie about it? Reread your posts.


Geez, solo, take your hormones!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Pffft. Nothing to report. What's the matter, KPG? Did PP outshine you in the knowledge department once again? I think she did.


Hey. My Best Brat is back. Was asking about you. Que passe?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you and Solo.
> Talk about insanity. They say the same thing over and over and over and over again hoping it will become the truth. But then again, they are not Einstein so no real shock there that they fulfill his definition of insanity.


Nasty as always, aren't you, Pudgy?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Geez, solo, take your hormones!


Hi, Bratty! Welcome back! Hope you and Brynn are fine and the computer is on the mend.
I changed my name while you were gone. I love cookies and chocolate. Guess who?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hey. My Best Brat is back. Was asking about you. Que passe?


Hi SQ! I have been busy with family this past month. 2 weddings and a funeral, 3 grad parties and I am beginning to plan my daughter's wedding for next June. I am hoping to visit NY next month if things go as planned. I need a break! I see the regular nut busters are among us making fools of themselves once again. Oh well, I guess they need the entertainment! LOl


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Hi, Bratty! Welcome back! Hope you and Brynn are fine and the computer is on the mend.


Hey cookie! The computer is fine now. Brynn is wonderful. I have been busier than I would liked to have been this month. 
I did miss my friends here!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Hi, Bratty! Welcome back! Hope you and Brynn are fine and the computer is on the mend.
> I changed my name while you were gone. I love cookies and chocolate. Guess who?


It's you,l!!!!!????


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey cookie! The computer is fine now. Brynn is wonderful. I have been busier than I would liked to have been this month.
> I did miss my friends here!


You'll soon find out that nothing's changed. We do have a new young friend, NaturesChampion. You'll like her. Pretty interesting woman.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's you, al!!!!!????


But of course! Who else? Is Cheeky coming around tonight?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi SQ! I have been busy with family this past month. 2 weddings and a funeral, 3 grad parties and I am beginning to plan my daughter's wedding for next June. I am hoping to visit NY next month if things go as planned. I need a break! I see the regular nut busters are among us making fools of themselves once again. Oh well, I guess they need the entertainment! LOl


Pm me with your NY plans and if you are coming to the city, maybe I can round up PP and we can do lunch.

Your one-liners were a riot.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> SL posted some really excellent sayings today which seemed to fit what is going on here. Here they are.


Thanks! Pretty good ones.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> But of course! Who else? Is Cheeky coming around tonight?


I certainly hope so!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh man, now I need to clean the vomit off my tablet.


Self control is a good thing to have, solo.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> SL posted some really excellent sayings today which seemed to fit what is going on here. Here they are.


Designer1234
thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Pffft. Nothing to report. What's the matter, KPG? Did PP outshine you in the knowledge department once again? I think she did.


That would be easy enough for most people to do. But what happened was that I sent Solow a PRIVATE MESSAGE and she made it public, so now her fuhrer is reporting me. At least I think so.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Pm me with your NY plans and if you are coming to the city, maybe I can round up PP and we can do lunch.
> 
> Your one-liners were a riot.


You won't have to round me up; I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi huck. How is it doing? I started our show on NB. your turn in the next 2 or 3 days. Looking forward to it.


Designer1234
going fine. I shall show something that the hand in my avatar created a while back.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That would be easy enough for most people to do. But what happened was that I sent Solow a PRIVATE MESSAGE and she made it public, so now her fuhrer is reporting me. At least I think so.


Poor Purl
Achtung the snitch police is at work.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That would be easy enough for most people to do. But what happened was that I sent Solow a PRIVATE MESSAGE and she made it public, so now her fuhrer is reporting me. At least I think so.


Well it looks like this calls for a hunt. Will all the hunters put on your deer-stalker hats and capes and we are going to look for evidence that Slowey actually made public a private PM. The first to post this evidence will get tonight's point. Thank you Ladies.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well it looks like this calls for a hunt. Will all the hunters put on your deer-stalker hats and capes and we are going to look for evidence that Slowey actually made public a private PM. The first to post this evidence will get tonight's point. Thank you Ladies.


I looked briefly and didn't see anything.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I looked briefly and didn't see anything.


Not helpful one bit. Other hunters - put more bows in your quivers and let's keep a huntin'. ( Can someone explain to me what we are hunting?)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Well it looks like this calls for a hunt. Will all the hunters put on your deer-stalker hats and capes and we are going to look for evidence that Slowey actually made public a private PM. The first to post this evidence will get tonight's point. Thank you Ladies.


Stop the hunt; Poor Purl lied; Solo did NOT publicize a private message.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello, what is being hunted for? Can someone catch me up? Purl doesn't lie but I know who does. The one with the forked tongue.
:hunf:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello, what is being hunted for? Can someone catch me up?


Cheeky! Welcome back. Just read a few pages or switch away from this thread. How have you been feeling?? Did you.miss us?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Cheeky! Welcome back. Just read a few pages or switch away from this thread. How have you been feeling?? Did you.miss us?


Of course I missed all of you. I'm feeling OK but I think I will switch to another thread where there is more civility as you suggested. It only takes one bad apple........... and you know the rest.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Geez, solo, take your hormones!


Disrespect! Solo is the second in charge of disrespect in her posts. NOw that her Majesty is here Solo never stops.

It gets quite funny actually. one attacks then if there is a reply the other comes along and backs her then LTL joins in -- like a bicycle built for three.

How are things going Bratty? I hope you are keeping well. How is the little one? It is nice to see you .


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Of course I missed all of you. I'm feeling OK but I think I will switch to another thread where there is more civility as you suggested. It only takes one bad apple........... and you know the rest.


Cheeky Blighter
so nice to see you. I want your cat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I certainly hope so!


BrattyPatty
So nice to see you. Sure missed you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've been reported since your suspension. I guess you're an authority.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Poor Purl's recent post is being reported to Admin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ms cut & paste is at it again. At least she's not killing trees.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea what. Guess I wouldn't know if I found it.



SQM said:


> Not helpful one bit. Other hunters - put more bows in your quivers and let's keep a huntin'. ( Can someone explain to me what we are hunting?)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Purl does not lie.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Stop the hunt; Poor Purl lied; Solo did NOT publicize a private message.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky knows!



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello, what is being hunted for? Can someone catch me up? Purl doesn't lie but I know who does. The one with the forked tongue.
> :hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Poor purl is the one who posts private messages when she wishes, especially if you do not answer her second one.


I did do it once, when you told your palsies that I lied about reading Hebrew and I asked for an apology, which you refused to give. If you can find another instance, maybe you'll finally be able to post something people will read. If you can't, then I expect an apology, even though I know it's against your principles to admit you're wrong.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well it looks like this calls for a hunt. Will all the hunters put on your deer-stalker hats and capes and we are going to look for evidence that Slowey actually made public a private PM. The first to post this evidence will get tonight's point. Thank you Ladies.


I hope you're having fun with this because I'm not. I don't like being called a liar by someone who lies so much she has no idea what the truth is.

Do me a favor from now on. When you feel like playing games, assume that I won't join you and leave me out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was Greek not Hebrew.


I never said I could read Greek. I said I could read the Bible in its original language. Since the Hebrew Bible was written about 1,000 years before the NT, Hebrew was without question the original language. You forgot that there were sections written long before the Greek part. You made a dumb mistake and then told your palsies I lied. That's the way your entire coven does things.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Gee I go away to Maine for five days and have completely lost track when I return home. Can anyone catch me up a bit? I just read pages 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, and 78 and 79 to get some flavor of what has been happening here as it is late at night and I have other things I still need to do before I can hit the hay. Thanks!!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Dame Mary I have sent you a P M on another matter. I hope you do not mind, it is not related to KP. I think you may know what I am talking about. Thanks.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> SL posted some really excellent sayings today which seemed to fit what is going on here. Here they are.


How true. I have always found those sayings to be so true when dealing with obamacultists.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That would be easy enough for most people to do. But what happened was that I sent Solow a PRIVATE MESSAGE and she made it public, so now her fuhrer is reporting me. At least I think so.


Who are you calling Hitler or a Nazi? Maybe this post should be reported too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put, as always.



Poor Purl said:


> I never said I could read Greek. I said I could read the Bible in its original language. Since the Hebrew Bible was written about 1,000 years before the NT, Hebrew was without question the original language. You forgot that there were sections written long before the Greek part. You made a dumb mistake and then told your palsies I lied. That's the way your entire coven does things.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same old same old. You got the gist. LOLL, Neutral Bridges may interest you. Welcome home.



Camacho said:


> Gee I go away to Maine for five days and have completely lost track when I return home. Can anyone catch me up a bit? I just read pages 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, and 78 and 79 to get some flavor of what has been happening here as it is late at night and I have other things I still need to do before I can hit the hay. Thanks!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Got it and answered this am. hugs



EveMCooke said:


> Dame Mary I have sent you a P M on another matter. I hope you do not mind, it is not related to KP. I think you may know what I am talking about. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Couldn't resist a snark, could you? God bless.



lovethelake said:


> How true. I have always found those sayings to be so true when dealing with obamacultists.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SSDD



Camacho said:


> Gee I go away to Maine for five days and have completely lost track when I return home. Can anyone catch me up a bit? I just read pages 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, and 78 and 79 to get some flavor of what has been happening here as it is late at night and I have other things I still need to do before I can hit the hay. Thanks!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knock yourself out.



lovethelake said:


> Who are you calling Hitler or a Nazi? Maybe this post should be reported too.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Who are you calling Hitler or a Nazi? Maybe this post should be reported too.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/fuhrer


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

You folks are all better than this. 
When the first assaults came in over the weekend you did so well. 
Why are you all allowing these displays of ignorance take your power?
These are people you wouldn't spend five minutes in a serious discussion with IRL and you certainly wouldn't participate in this pettiness. 
We were having such great discussions. Why be diverted into an abyss of moral decay?

Follow the bouncing ball!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How true. I have always found those sayings to be so true when dealing with obamacultists.
> 
> knitanon: I put up some emoticons before I read your post. I got caught up in the nastiness but you are right.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> You folks are all better than this.
> When the first assaults came in over the weekend you did so well.
> Why are you all allowing these displays of ignorance take your power?
> These are people you wouldn't spend five minutes in a serious discussion with IRL and you certainly wouldn't participate in this pettiness.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Knitanon said:
> 
> 
> > You folks are all better than this.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/fuhrer


Do you think no one knows the definition?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I agree with this, should not feed the trolls!!!!


You don't have to worry, they are feeding themselves and off each other.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Who are you calling Hitler or a Nazi? Maybe this post should be reported too.


Sure, go ahead. It had to do with KPG's behavior to Jews on KP; I thought the similarity to Nazi behavior was apt.

BTW, the PM under discussion is the one you claimed was sent to all my friends to decide on some nefarious act. You were wrong, but I know you people don't apologize so I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> You folks are all better than this.
> When the first assaults came in over the weekend you did so well.
> Why are you all allowing these displays of ignorance take your power?
> These are people you wouldn't spend five minutes in a serious discussion with IRL and you certainly wouldn't participate in this pettiness.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't have to worry, they are feeding themselves and off each other.


Yes, you are. You really need to lay off, you're gaining weight.
Mostly in your head. Way to much fatty tissue around the brain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Of course I missed all of you. I'm feeling OK but I think I will switch to another thread where there is more civility as you suggested. It only takes one bad apple........... and you know the rest.


Welcome back, friend!! I missed you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, you are. You really need to lay off, you're gaining weight.
> Mostly in your head. Way to much fatty tissue around the brain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That would be easy enough for most people to do. But what happened was that I sent Solow a PRIVATE MESSAGE and she made it public, so now her fuhrer is reporting me. At least I think so.


Well,since it was a private message and not posted by you, then no big deal. Solo should be reported. She posted it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

HAHAHA! Perfect Purl!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Stop the hunt; Poor Purl lied; Solo did NOT publicize a private message.


And that's the truth coming from a pathological liar?
I'll let the rest of you be the judges!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I did do it once, when you told your palsies that I lied about reading Hebrew and I asked for an apology, which you refused to give. If you can find another instance, maybe you'll finally be able to post something people will read. If you can't, then I expect an apology, even though I know it's against your principles to admit you're wrong.


Poor Purl
what is with these folks? Know they no-one who is multi-lingual for example? Where do they think the Graduates go? To Lalaland? Are they convinced that there are some Elves who design, create and write and we real people are only the bystanders? My guess is that they are surrounded by people who can do little or nothing and therefore question everything others have put a lot of effort in to learn. They must be so limited in what they can do that it is impossible for them to imagine that others are able to outshine them. But then jealousy is an illness for which there is no cure and people with that affliction often turn into bullies. This forum sure has its share of them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well,since it was a private message and not posted by you, then no big deal. Solo should be reported. She posted it.


It's more complicated. She tried to tell me I was wrong, in public, so I answered her by quoting KPG, in public. But I don't like reporting people. It's like running to Mommy.

Oh, who cares?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> HAHAHA! Perfect Purl!


Is that an answer to the weight-loss message?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> what is with these folks? Know they no-one who is multi-lingual for example? Where do they think the Graduates go? To Lalaland? Are they convinced that there are some Elves who design, create and write and we real people are only the bystanders? My guess is that they are surrounded by people who can do little or nothing and therefore question everything others have put a lot of effort in to learn. They must be so limited in what they can do that it is impossible for them to imagine that others are able to outshine them. But then jealousy is an illness for which there is no cure and people with that affliction often turn into bullies. This forum sure has its share of them.


Jealousy is the correct diagnosis, Huck. It's also the way they respond to you posting your work. They gang up and call you a liar. My favorite was when KPG said that you hadn't made your doll's head yourself, then denied that she'd said it. Early onset alzheimer's?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that an answer to the weight-loss message?


Yes,it is!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes,it is!


Good morning, Huck!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Jealousy is the correct diagnosis, Huck. It's also the way they respond to you posting your work. They gang up and call you a liar. My favorite was when KPG said that you hadn't made your doll's head yourself, then denied that she'd said it. Early onset alzheimer's?


Poor Purl
well Purl, let us be happy in our surroundings - but how could you be in your by N.Y. standards, Mansion and I "where she lives" as it was put for a reason. My oh my, the zippers of their housecoats must be bursting for envy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> well Purl, let us be happy in our surroundings - but how could you be in your by N.Y. standards, Mansion and I "where she lives" as it was put for a reason. My oh my, the zippers of their housecoats must be bursting for envy.


Housecoats, Huck? Very funny.

But haven't you noticed that KPG keeps referring to my "crowded apartment"? (It's crowded with books, but that leaves plenty of space away from the bookcases.) She keeps making up things like that and then believes they're true. So when someone corrects her, she sputters "LIAR."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Huckle,

What is your avatar?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning, Huck!!


BrattyPatty
Good morning. Have a swell day.Someone mentioned some
soft cotton yarn and I shall look for it. The machines do not like the regular cotton yarn. It has no stretch to it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Housecoats, Huck? Very funny.
> 
> But haven't you noticed that KPG keeps referring to my "crowded apartment"? (It's crowded with books, but that leaves plenty of space away from the bookcases.) She keeps making up things like that and then believes they're true. So when someone corrects her, she sputters "LIAR."


That is how she projects her faults onto others. She wouldn't know the truth if it slapped her in the puss!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Good morning. Have a swell day.Someone mentioned some
> soft cotton yarn and I shall look for it. The machines do not like the regular cotton yarn. It has no stretch to it.


Huck,
Try smileys yarns. They have soft cotton on their internet sale.
I have never been disappointed with their yarn or customer service.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi Huckle,
> 
> What is your avatar?


SQM
the one with the face and skunk-like coat? It is a toy fox dressed up as a skunk with a Scarf I knitted with very fluffy yarn. If you refer to the one up now, it is a bowl I made from paper mache mixed with saw dust. It is an experiment and seems to be working fine. Want to make a doll body with these materials.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Housecoats, Huck? Very funny.
> 
> But haven't you noticed that KPG keeps referring to my "crowded apartment"? (It's crowded with books, but that leaves plenty of space away from the bookcases.) She keeps making up things like that and then believes they're true. So when someone corrects her, she sputters "LIAR."


Poor Purl
some sure use 4-letter words (Liar) a great deal, don't they.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Not that it counts for much, I like the bowl much better than the fluffy skunk and I don't even have smell'o'vision. 


Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> the one with the face and skunk-like coat? It is a toy fox dressed up as a skunk with a Scarf I knitted with very fluffy yarn. If you refer to the one up now, it is a bowl I made from paper mache mixed with saw dust. It is an experiment and seems to be working fine. Want to make a doll body with these materials.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck,
> Try smileys yarns. They have soft cotton on their internet sale.
> I have never been disappointed with their yarn or customer service.


BrattyPatty
Thank you. With regular cotton yarn the machine keeps howling: "no I can't, no I can't". Such a sad song.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Our Huckle is such a fine crafts person. I will commission you to make me a yarn bowl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> some sure use 4-letter words (Liar) a great deal, don't they.


Yup. Huck, your new avatar is beautiful. Does it matter whether it's stained glass, painted glass, leaded glass, slumped glass, or broken glass? I don't think so, at least to the viewer.

Or non-glass? It's still beautiful.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I never said I could read Greek. I said I could read the Bible in its original language. Since the Hebrew Bible was written about 1,000 years before the NT, Hebrew was without question the original language. You forgot that there were sections written long before the Greek part. You made a dumb mistake and then told your palsies I lied. That's the way your entire coven does things.


https://www.biblegateway.com/blog/2012/06/what-was-the-original-language-of-the-bible/

The Bible was actually written in three different ancient languages: Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek. While (a modern version of) each of these languages is spoken today, most modern readers of those languages would have some difficulty with the ancient versions used in the Biblical texts. Its strange to think that we might hardly recognize the most influential book in the world in its original form!

Hebrew, Language of (Most of) the Old Testament

Ancient Hebrew was the tongue of the ancient Israelites and the language in which most of the Old Testament was penned. Isaiah 19:18 calls it the language of Canaan, while other verses label it Judean and language of the Jews (2 Kings 18:26; Isaiah 36:11, 13; 2 Chronicles 32:18; Nehemiah 13:24).

Ancient Hebrew is a Semitic language that dates back past 1500 B.C. Its alphabet consists of 22 characters, all consonants (dont worry; vowels were eventually added), and is written from right to left.

While Hebrew remained the sacred tongue of the Jews, its use as a common spoken language declined after the Jews return from exile (538 B.C.). Despite a revival of the language during the Maccabean era, it was eventually all but replaced in everyday usage by Aramaic. Modern Hebrew can trace its ancestry to Biblical Hebrew, but has incorporated many other influences as well.
Whats Aramaic?

Ancient Aramaic originated among the Arameans in northern Syria and became widely used under the Assyrians. A few passages in the Old Testament were written in Aramaic (Genesis 31:47; Ezra 4:8-6:18, 7:12-26; Jeremiah 10:11).

Some have compared the relationship between Hebrew and Aramaic to that between modern Spanish and Portuguese: theyre distinct languages, but sufficiently closely related that a reader of one can understand much of the other. Aramaic was very popular in the ancient world and was commonly spoken in Jesus time.

The New Testament wasnt written in Hebrew?

Many people assume that the New Testament was written in Hebrew as well, but by the time the gospels were being written, many Jews didnt even speak Hebrew anymore. Rome had conquered Greece, and the influence of Greek culture had saturated the empire. Whats interesting about Biblical Greek is that it didnt use a high-class or complicated style; it was written in koine (common Greek), a language that could be understood by almost anyone, educated or not.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> https://www.biblegateway.com/blog/2012/06/what-was-the-original-language-of-the-bible/
> 
> The Bible was actually written in three different ancient languages: Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek. While (a modern version of) each of these languages is spoken today, most modern readers of those languages would have some difficulty with the ancient versions used in the Biblical texts. Its strange to think that we might hardly recognize the most influential book in the world in its original form!
> 
> ...


I see we've hit on an area of your expertise.

The most of the Talmud is written in Aramaic, so many practicing Jews have at least a reading knowledge of it even today.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I see we've hit on an area of your expertise.
> 
> The most of the Talmud is written in Aramaic, so many practicing Jews have at least a reading knowledge of it even today.


Nah. The Bible Gateway's area of expertise.  I was interested, so I looked it up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Nah. The Bible Gateway's area of expertise.  I was interested, so I looked it up.


I'll give you credit, anyway, for bothering to look it up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Aside from the fact that she doesn't know what she's talking about, the fact that she could say "that site ... is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. The Admin on that site provide the emoticon and is a Jew I believe, or at least believes Jews are Superior" shows what her opinion of Jews is. If she knew what White Supremacy was, she'd also know that it includes Jews among the hated people; the movement models itself on the Nazis.
> 
> Pity you were too scared to go to the website, because the person KPG said was a Jew put up the following: "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:" (with a smiley that was a stereotypical Jew). I know a lot of Jews, and I can't imagine one of them publicizing something like that. But maybe you can.
> 
> So if KPG isn't anti-Semitic, she certainly has strong, uncomplimentary opinions of Jews. I fail to see the difference.


 Now you're saying that you were confused about what the site was? PALEEESEEEE!! If you didn't know if the site was for real, why post the link on the forum? Why not just mention it and have those interested check it out on their own.

I wasn't scared to go to the site, just figured it was garbage and a waste of my time. I was correct.

What was your real reason for posting the site here? I'm betting it was to get a response from our Christian members. The racist label has been so overused that it is meaningless so you and your friends decided to go to the next level: the Anti-Semitic route. What better way to get those you no longer want on the forum suspended. This latest game of yours just confirms what losers you really are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Our Huckle is such a fine crafts person. I will commission you to make me a yarn bowl.


SQM
you can do it. It is really easy and the saw dust is not necessary. Use the paper from your shredder (or cut some paper in strips or whatever) plus white glue, use a cheap plastic bowl as a form and play with the "mud" by applying several layers. You can add color to it as you layer the paper/glue mix or let it dry and then color to your liking. Go for it.

SQM
I forgot the last step. I either Polyurethane or Glaze/Varnish the pieces.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


>


Found a new toy to play with I see.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like paper mache that I did as a kid. It was fun. Where are my tempera paints?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Thank you. With regular cotton yarn the machine keeps howling: "no I can't, no I can't". Such a sad song.


BrattyPatty
I looked at their site. Thank you, I shall get some, looks good and the Prices are reasonable.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Now that your 'leader' is here you really are having fun being nasty. You are learning from a master. I appreciate your kind remarks. the nastier you get the sillier you look.


Just how do you describe what you are doing? You are doing exactly what you are accusing me of doing - only with the stupid symbols your "leader" thinks are so wonderful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> https://www.biblegateway.com/blog/2012/06/what-was-the-original-language-of-the-bible/
> 
> The Bible was actually written in three different ancient languages: Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek. While (a modern version of) each of these languages is spoken today, most modern readers of those languages would have some difficulty with the ancient versions used in the Biblical texts. Its strange to think that we might hardly recognize the most influential book in the world in its original form!
> 
> ...


sumpleby
thank you for giving me so much insight into the subject.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Self control is a good thing to have, solo.


So is holding your tongue when no one is talking to you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yup. Huck, your new avatar is beautiful. Does it matter whether it's stained glass, painted glass, leaded glass, slumped glass, or broken glass? I don't think so, at least to the viewer.
> 
> Or non-glass? It's still beautiful.


Poor Purl
well, I was told by an expert that whatever 'matter' I apply to glass makes it stained. And now we know.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That would be easy enough for most people to do. But what happened was that I sent Solow a PRIVATE MESSAGE and she made it public, so now her fuhrer is reporting me. At least I think so.


OMG another one of your lies Pitiful Purl. I responded to your question. You wanted it to go public and I obliged. Another lie busted, KPG didn't report you for your PM to me, but for your calling her an Anti-Semite and a Nazi. That is all on YOU. You are just so comfortable lying they slip through your lips without any effort.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now you're saying that you were confused about what the site was? PALEEESEEEE!! If you didn't know if the site was for real, why post the link on the forum? Why not just mention it and have those interested check it out on their own.
> 
> I wasn't scared to go to the site, just figured it was garbage and a waste of my time. I was correct.
> 
> What was your real reason for posting the site here? I'm betting it was to get a response from our Christian members. The racist label has been so overused that it is meaningless so you and your friends decided to go to the next level: the Anti-Semitic route. What better way to get those you no longer want on the forum suspended. This latest game of yours just confirms what losers you really are.


As usual, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sounds like paper mache that I did as a kid. It was fun. Where are my tempera paints?


SQM
exactly. Paint is pretty affordable at Michaels. If you have flowers, press the fluid out of them and color with it. Takes a lot of flowers however. That is a way to color yarn as well. When an oriental carpet needs a repair that is how I match the colors. Heavenly retirement to have the time to fiddle with all of these things and a very supportive husband who is always willing to lend a hand.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Found a new toy to play with I see.


...said the overgrown child who has a toy truck for her avatar. Trailer, probably, or maybe garbage truck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> ...said the overgrown child who has a toy truck for her avatar. Trailer, probably, or maybe garbage truck.


Poor Purl
Bingo.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well,since it was a private message and not posted by you, then no big deal. Solo should be reported. She posted it.


Show me where I posted the PM.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's more complicated. She tried to tell me I was wrong, in public, so I answered her by quoting KPG, in public. But I don't like reporting people. It's like running to Mommy.
> 
> Oh, who cares?


Here you are yet again changing your tune. I did not post the PM to the forum. I answered you. PERIOD.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

If anyone has had contact with "Mountain Stitches" and wishes to express their feelings about her parting this world, there is a thread called "Mountain Stitches". Her husband made the announcement of her death so tender. How sad for her to meet such a violent end.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> ...said the overgrown child who has a toy truck for her avatar. Trailer, probably, or maybe garbage truck.


Oh wow, making fun of avatars now. LOSER.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh wow, making fun of avatars now. LOSER.[/quote
> 
> soloweygirl
> it is boomeranging, that simple. Sometimes it is best to hold one's tongue.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> OMG another one of your lies Pitiful Purl. I responded to your question. You wanted it to go public and I obliged. Another lie busted, KPG didn't report you for your PM to me, but for your calling her an Anti-Semite and a Nazi. That is all on YOU. You are just so comfortable lying they slip through your lips without any effort.


I sent you a PM, you didn't respond with a PM but a public message, which I then dealt with publicly. Do you even know the difference between truth and falsehood. No wonder you call me a liar every time I tell the truth.

Though I can't imagine you'd be able to figure it out, I took it private in the first place so I wouldn't be naming KPG in public. *You were the one who wanted it public,* so I followed it up in public. And I called her your Fuhrer, not a Nazi. It was Sweetness and Light (LTL) who brought up the words "Hitler" and "Nazis":


Poor Purl said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you calling Hitler or a Nazi? Maybe this post should be reported too.
> ...


And as long as you and your Fuhrer continue to lie about me and call me names, I'll keep bringing it up. It's time you stopped, since you have no idea what the truth is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you are yet again changing your tune. I did not post the PM to the forum. I answered you. PERIOD.


You answered me in _public_; since you used a public message to tell me I was wrong, I did likewise to show you I was right! EXCLAMATION POINT!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

sumpleby said:


> https://www.biblegateway.com/blog/2012/06/what-was-the-original-language-of-the-bible/
> 
> The Bible was actually written in three different ancient languages: Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek. While (a modern version of) each of these languages is spoken today, most modern readers of those languages would have some difficulty with the ancient versions used in the Biblical texts. Its strange to think that we might hardly recognize the most influential book in the world in its original form!
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. It is quite interesting.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I see we've hit on an area of your expertise.
> 
> The most of the Talmud is written in Aramaic, so many practicing Jews have at least a reading knowledge of it even today.


Not to mention that we still read the Torah the way it was originally written, which is not easy without the vowels and all the crowns on top of letters! Oy vey! Many non practicing Jews today read from the Torah at least once, as they were probably " strongly encouraged" to become a bar/bat mitzvah by their parents.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Sounds like paper mache that I did as a kid. It was fun. Where are my tempera paints?


Haha, that's exactly what I thought when I read that. Ah, memories...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you are yet again changing your tune. I did not post the PM to the forum. I answered you. PERIOD.


Here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275083-73.html#5769704

From me (notice still no mention of KPG by name):http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275083-73.html#5769836

From you (and here *you* give her name, before I ever did):
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275083-74.html#5770069

This is probably the most boring thing I've done in all of July, so I'm stopping. But I can recommend a good vocabulary list, so maybe you'll learn the difference between truth, mistakes, and lies; oh, and you should look up "cultivate," which apparently you're unfamiliar with.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh wow, making fun of avatars now. LOSER.


No, just pointing out your hypocrisy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you are yet again changing your tune. I did not post the PM to the forum. I answered you. PERIOD.


Just another example of lying. But now that I have commented, I suppose you and I and someone else (who was never mentioned so I suppose we are to guess) are riding our bicycle built for three. I find it amazing that the obamacultists can not comprehend that we don't have to wait until a gang (or should I resort to slang vocabulary so that they can understand what I am saying.......posse'), to comment. But I guess when you are either sisters on a party line or at an assisted living area it must be necessary. But don't worry, they won't be able to stay on KP for long. Electricity costs are at an all time high. It went up almost 5% in the past year, so those on subsidies, handouts or another form of a fixed income won't be able to afford the electricity to run their computers or pay for their internet. Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time.


First, I don't see how that is a "war on women" specifically. It's a war on everyone.

Second, gas prices almost doubled when I graduated high school, and bush jr. Was in office. It continued to increase rapidly in the subsequent 3 or 4 years, while bush was in office. Health insurance prices and premiums have been increasing for the past 20-25 years. Part of that time, bush was in office. We were ATTACKED while bush was in office. All of your examples gave have been increasing for at least a while. Most of these Increases are due to greed on the part of the corporations that control the market, like Edison international and anthem.

I am not blaming bush for everything, I am just trying to point out that the one man who is in office at any given time is not solely responsible for those times.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just another example of lying. But now that I have commented, I suppose you and I and someone else (who was never mentioned so I suppose we are to guess) are riding our bicycle built for three. I find it amazing that the obamacultists can not comprehend that we don't have to wait until a gang (or should I resort to slang vocabulary so that they can understand what I am saying.......posse'), to comment. But I guess when you are either sisters on a party line or at an assisted living area it must be necessary. But don't worry, they won't be able to stay on KP for long. Electricity costs are at an all time high. It went up almost 5% in the past year, so those on subsidies, handouts or another form of a fixed income won't be able to afford the electricity to run their computers or pay for their internet. Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time.


lovethelake
nothing like putting down half the population of this country = retired on fixed income, individuals with health issues needing to be in assisted living, jobless women needing a helping hand and God forbid they use phones or computers, how dare they using such implements. What a heartless dame you are. Keep on posting, it will turn some who where in your court eventually against you as well since many of them have loved ones in assisted living for sure. As to cost of living increases, give me a time when those did not take place. Perhaps on Mars.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> Why are you calling corporations greedy? They are doing business. It may not be to your liking, but NOT greedy.
> 
> What to you call individuals who are more than capable to work who refuse to accept a minimum wage job, and then work to advance? And would rather sit at home collecting welfare, food stamps and whatever they can get from the government and complain that they can't have more. These are the GREEDY ones.
> 
> BLW: The inflation was much greater in the 70's when Carter was in office. But, of course, this happened before you were born.


I call those people greedy, thieves, lazy and mooches. But they aren't responsible for what was being pointed out. The money that goes to pay for these things goes to corporations. They can make money while people can still afford their commodities. That is why it is greedy. They want more more more at everyone else's expense. THAT is greed. Greed isn't limited to one type of person. It is all encompassing and unbiased.

I was trying to use a recent examples that led up to the current crises. Much could have been done in between carter and bush jr. To offset these things. Nothing was. You actually proved my point that not just one person is responsible for how things are today, so thank you.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Right you are, the POTUS does not and neither does Congress, no federal level governmental agency sets rates that companies charge for goods that I am aware of. 
Lots of folks squawk and scream when the gov't sets regs to keep workers or the public safe as that increases costs, much of that is on the state level as well. 
Look at what Gregg Abbott did recently with chemical ID in Texas.



Natureschampion said:


> First, I don't see how that is a "war on women" specifically. It's a war on everyone.
> 
> Second, gas prices almost doubled when I graduated high school, and bush jr. Was in office. It continued to increase rapidly in the subsequent 3 or 4 years, while bush was in office. Health insurance prices and premiums have been increasing for the past 20-25 years. Part of that time, bush was in office. We were ATTACKED while bush was in office. All of your examples gave have been increasing for at least a while. Most of these Increases are due to greed on the part of the corporations that control the market, like Edison international and anthem.
> 
> I am not blaming bush for everything, I am just trying to point out that the one man who is in office at any given time is not solely responsible for those times.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Poor Purl - The links you posted are very interesting. It only proves for the second time, if someone does not respond to a PM you sent in a time to your liking, YOU make it public.
> 
> Poor Purl made it an issue by asking about the PM. Soloweygirl chose to ignore Poor Purl, until Poor Purl asked the question. Why couldn't Poor Purl have just ignored the non answer?


This is interesting. The only thing _I_ made public was the fact that I had sent a PM, not what was in it. I never expected her to continue in answer to that public question rather than my PM. I guess I misjudged Solow. I thought she had better judgment. I should have realized she's just like the rest of you.

I couldn't ignore the non-answer for the same reason you can't ignore this whole argument. No, actually, not the same reason, because you had to stick your nose into something that didn't concern you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Why are you calling corporations greedy? They are doing business. It may not be to your liking, but NOT greedy.
> 
> What to you call individuals who are more than capable to work who refuse to accept a minimum wage job, and then work to advance? And would rather sit at home collecting welfare, food stamps and whatever they can get from the government and complain that they can't have more. These are the GREEDY ones.
> 
> BLW: The inflation was much greater in the 70's when Carter was in office. But, of course, this happened before you were born.


joeysomma
you are so out of touch with the real world, I wonder how you function. I tell you that if I had to work for minimum wages and the cost involved to get to and from work plus whatever attire I would need to pay for and Welfare would amount to more than what is left of my meager income through a job, I too would remain on Welfare. So let us vote for Minimum Wage increase and take it from there. ANYBODY working should make a living wage. But you most likely are against minimum wage increase so that you can continue to bitch about some of our unfortunate Fellow Americans which by the way are mostly children, older people. people in ill health and unemployed for no fault of theirs. What a wonderful, compassionate person you turned out to be. I am ashamed for you.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> I call those people greedy, thieves, lazy and mooches. But they aren't responsible for what was being pointed out. The money that goes to pay for these things goes to corporations. They can make money while people can still afford their commodities. That is why it is greedy. They want more more more at everyone else's expense. THAT is greed. Greed isn't limited to one type of person. It is all encompassing and unbiased.
> 
> I was trying to use a recent examples that led up to the current crises. Much could have been done in between carter and bush jr. To offset these things. Nothing was. You actually proved my point that not just one person is responsible for how things are today, so thank you.


Since corporations are people now, I guess that they get to suffer from all of those very human foibles :mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just another example of lying. But now that I have commented, I suppose you and I and someone else (who was never mentioned so I suppose we are to guess) are riding our bicycle built for three. I find it amazing that the obamacultists can not comprehend that we don't have to wait until a gang (or should I resort to slang vocabulary so that they can understand what I am saying.......posse'), to comment. But I guess when you are either sisters on a party line or at an assisted living area it must be necessary. But don't worry, they won't be able to stay on KP for long. Electricity costs are at an all time high. It went up almost 5% in the past year, so those on subsidies, handouts or another form of a fixed income won't be able to afford the electricity to run their computers or pay for their internet. Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time.


Another one who doesn't know what she's talking about. Electricity prices differ all over the country. But you might as well shoot your mouth off, as usual. We wouldn't recognize you otherwise. And make sure to get in a couple of insults, while at the same time boasting about your non-slang vocabulary. Who gives an FF about your opinion? It has nothing to do with real life.

BTW, are all Repugs in Virginia crooks, or only the ex-governor and his wife?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

People on fixed incomes are seeing the cost of things continue to rise. 
Their fixed income is not going up. Sooner or later some of those people might have to choose between food or cable or other things. 
Really I did not see it as a put down

The price of gas just filling up your car can cost what people use to be able to feed their family on for a week.
Groceries increase it seems week to week. Weekly grocery bills are close to what was budgeted for the month.
Yes these things are hurting all people, just not those on a fixed income. Or retired. Not a put down to those but a reality check.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why are you calling corporations greedy? They are doing business. It may not be to your liking, but NOT greedy.
> 
> What to you call individuals who are more than capable to work who refuse to accept a minimum wage job, and then work to advance? And would rather sit at home collecting welfare, food stamps and whatever they can get from the government and complain that they can't have more. These are the GREEDY ones.
> 
> BLW: The inflation was much greater in the 70's when Carter was in office. But, of course, this happened before you were born.


You're right about one thing: it's not the _corporations_ that are greedy; they're not people, regardless of how SCOTUS decided, and have no emotions. It's their officers and boards who are greedy, who will pay themselves hundreds of millions of dollars while fighting a $10.50 minimum wage for people who need the money.

And those officers don't work any harder than the minimum wage workers. They get those absurd amounts because they can - they're in charge of the finances and can divvy up the money however they want. Once again, it's the law of the jungle that rules here: the big beasts get to eat up the smaller ones.

Why work when you're only going to be thrown out with the trash if the chairman decides he would rather take another million than leave it in the business?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you are so out of touch with the real world, I wonder how you function. I tell you that if I had to work for minimum wages and the cost involved to get to and from work plus whatever attire I would need to pay for and Welfare would amount to more than what is left of my meager income through a job, I too would remain on Welfare. So let us vote for Minimum Wage increase and take it from there. ANYBODY working should make a living wage. But you most likely are against minimum wage increase so that you can continue to bitch about some of our unfortunate Fellow Americans which by the way are mostly children, older people. people in ill health and unemployed for no fault of theirs. What a wonderful, compassionate person you turned out to be. I am ashamed for you.


...which makes me proud to know you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Since corporations are people now, I guess that they get to suffer from all of those very human foibles :mrgreen:


I won't believe they're people until they have to get a colonoscopy every 5 years. Or an annual mammogram.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

sjrNC said:


> People on fixed incomes are seeing the cost of things continue to rise.
> Their fixed income is not going up. Sooner or later some of those people might have to choose between food or cable or other things.
> Really I did not see it as a put down
> 
> ...


Yes, and that's exactly my point. And it's not just sooner or later, it is already happening. Many people can't afford the COL while others are getting rich off the necessities.

And it is not one man's (the current president's) fault any more than it is the man in the moon's


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Since corporations are people now, I guess that they get to suffer from all of those very human foibles :mrgreen:


Don't you wish? :evil:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I won't believe they're people until they have to get a colonoscopy every 5 years. Or an annual mammogram.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> First, I don't see how that is a "war on women" specifically. It's a war on everyone.
> 
> Second, gas prices almost doubled when I graduated high school, and bush jr. Was in office. It continued to increase rapidly in the subsequent 3 or 4 years, while bush was in office. Health insurance prices and premiums have been increasing for the past 20-25 years. Part of that time, bush was in office. We were ATTACKED while bush was in office. All of your examples gave have been increasing for at least a while. Most of these Increases are due to greed on the part of the corporations that control the market, like Edison international and anthem.
> 
> I am not blaming bush for everything, I am just trying to point out that the one man who is in office at any given time is not solely responsible for those times.


I understand your point of view. And some of us remember the Carter years with the creation of the misery index and gas rationing. But let us be honest, no matter who is the president, it is their fault. Obama will proclaim victory like over the Taliban, but he must also accept responsibility for his failures. REAL unemployment is in double digits, food prices are soaring, he won't build the pipeline which has been ok'd by environmental impact studies because he is more beholden to the environmental wackos than to the million of Americans that would benefit. Look at Europe, and how Putin has a strangle hold on them because he controls their oil and gas. Why should we not be more self reliant and build the pipeline and still be a great steward of our environment?

He did cause a lot of the economic woes of our country. He implemented Obamacare to save face knowing it was not ready. I am not for Obamacare, but I am more angry over the failure of it's implementation, security problems, waivers for Federal workers but not everyone, waivers for him and Congress and the Supreme Court and not us, waivers for Unions but not us, IRS targeting Conservatives, lost emails, going to a fund raiser instead of monitoring Benghazi, failure to get our Marine out of Mexican jail, failure to visit the BP oil spin for over a week. Failure to visit/ or fly over a devastated community after an earthquake that destroyed two schools, businesses, historical landmarks, an affected nuclear power plant because he was campaigning and too busy. Failed foreign policies. Allowed the restarting of The Cold War. Drew lines in the sands over and over again because he did not have the courage to stand by his words. He has failed Israel. He has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more harshly and more often than any other president.

I was not a mind numb robot that approved of everything that President Bush did. But I at least had the courage to state where I thought he was wrong. I would bet that any of us that were affected personally by 9-11 believe that Obama could never have handled that situation with such steadfast courage, determination and commitment to our country as Bush did. Our economy was ruined on that day, and Bush did a lot of things wrong, but the economy would have been worse if Obama (or God forbid Kerry) had been president. I admit that it makes me extremely sad to believe that Obama is a coward and does not love our country; he loves himself, hearing himself talk, playing the victim, his agenda and his wish for world order.

So until the obamacultists admit his failures Conservatives will not take them seriously.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS. It is a war on women, especially single moms and widowed senior women. They can't afford what they could afford 6 years ago.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> I understand your point of view. And some of us remember the Carter years with the creation of the misery index and gas rationing. But let us be honest, no matter who is the president, it is their fault. Obama will proclaim victory like over the Taliban, but he must also accept responsibility for his failures. REAL unemployment is in double digits, food prices are soaring, he won't build the pipeline which has been ok'd by environmental impact studies because he is more beholden to the environmental wackos than to the million of Americans that would benefit. Look at Europe, and how Putin has a strangle hold on them because he controls their oil and gas. Why should we not be more self reliant and build the pipeline and still be a great steward of our environment?
> 
> He did cause a lot of the economic woes of our country. He implemented Obamacare to save face knowing it was not ready. I am not for Obamacare, but I am more angry over the failure of it's implementation, security problems, waivers for Federal workers but not everyone, waivers for him and Congress and the Supreme Court and not us, waivers for Unions but not us, IRS targeting Conservatives, lost emails, going to a fund raiser instead of monitoring Benghazi, failure to get our Marine out of Mexican jail, failure to visit the BP oil spin for over a week. Failure to visit/ or fly over a devastated community after an earthquake that destroyed two schools, businesses, historical landmarks, an affected nuclear power plant because he was campaigning and too busy. Failed foreign policies. Allowed the restarting of The Cold War. Drew lines in the sands over and over again because he did not have the courage to stand by his words. He has failed Israel. He has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more harshly and more often than any other president.
> 
> ...


Thank you, LtL, for the nicely worded reply.

I don't agree that Obama is responsible for soaring prices of anything. If he were, he would implement government restrictions on how much something could cost, and he hasn't done that. If he did, then people would be shouting "government intervention!" Putin has taken control of things bc he can. Russia is one of the most oil enriched nations, and he is a very dangerous man, among other things.

I agree with some of the things you said about Obama. I am not his biggest fan, either. I feel like he has done nothing for education, either, and has allowed the education system to fall more in disarray after the NCLB debacle. There are many other things that disappoint me about him, but i would rather not get into that now.

I don't agree with some of the things you stated, but you are entitled to your feelings. I also don't think you can say with certainty how poorly Obama or kerry would have reacted to the attacks. We never know how someone will react to such atrocities, especially if they have never faced them. I also don't believe bush acted as strongly as you do, but again that is a matter of opinion and i respect your right to have yours, as i hope you respect my right to mine.

I appreciate that we can talk about things civilly.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> PS. It is a war on women, especially single moms and widowed senior women. They can't afford what they could afford 6 years ago.


I agree that there are many woman (and a majority of the people being effected probably are women) who are greatly and adversely impacted by the COL expenses rising. However, i feel that to say that it JUST a war on women is a bit sexist (and perhaps a little naive?) as we live in a time now when there are many single fathers and widowed single men. While men on average make more for the same job than women do, there are plenty of men living with the same lifestyles as women.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just another example of lying. But now that I have commented, I suppose you and I and someone else (who was never mentioned so I suppose we are to guess) are riding our bicycle built for three. I find it amazing that the obamacultists can not comprehend that we don't have to wait until a gang (or should I resort to slang vocabulary so that they can understand what I am saying.......posse'), to comment. But I guess when you are either sisters on a party line or at an assisted living area it must be necessary. But don't worry, they won't be able to stay on KP for long. Electricity costs are at an all time high. It went up almost 5% in the past year, so those on subsidies, handouts or another form of a fixed income won't be able to afford the electricity to run their computers or pay for their internet. Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time.


My goodness! Someone got up on the wrong side of the bed! Was this the person who felt bad because someone said her hands were old? Getting back at everyone, are you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I understand your point of view. And some of us remember the Carter years with the creation of the misery index and gas rationing. But let us be honest, no matter who is the president, it is their fault. Obama will proclaim victory like over the Taliban, but he must also accept responsibility for his failures. REAL unemployment is in double digits, food prices are soaring, he won't build the pipeline which has been ok'd by environmental impact studies because he is more beholden to the environmental wackos than to the million of Americans that would benefit. Look at Europe, and how Putin has a strangle hold on them because he controls their oil and gas. Why should we not be more self reliant and build the pipeline and still be a great steward of our environment?
> 
> He did cause a lot of the economic woes of our country. He implemented Obamacare to save face knowing it was not ready. I am not for Obamacare, but I am more angry over the failure of it's implementation, security problems, waivers for Federal workers but not everyone, waivers for him and Congress and the Supreme Court and not us, waivers for Unions but not us, IRS targeting Conservatives, lost emails, going to a fund raiser instead of monitoring Benghazi, failure to get our Marine out of Mexican jail, failure to visit the BP oil spin for over a week. Failure to visit/ or fly over a devastated community after an earthquake that destroyed two schools, businesses, historical landmarks, an affected nuclear power plant because he was campaigning and too busy. Failed foreign policies. Allowed the restarting of The Cold War. Drew lines in the sands over and over again because he did not have the courage to stand by his words. He has failed Israel. He has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more harshly and more often than any other president.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
do you actually think that we care what you think? What can we expect when a dunce like Boehner now claims that the Repugs never spoke about impeaching President Obama, that such talk came from the Democrats. That turn of events is really one for the books. Well, it gives us a clue as to where some folks get their way of twisting the truth. I am happy however that the GOP hands the Comedians plenty of material gratis. Nice that they provide a least a handful of jobs.
You keep saying "if"................, and I say if God had really created us he would have done a much better job. President Obama loves his Country and you love only yourself.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> She probably owns a fleet of drones.
> 
> .


Well, she does seem to think she is the queen bee. Or some kind of b.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why are you calling corporations greedy? They are doing business. It may not be to your liking, but NOT greedy.
> 
> What to you call individuals who are more than capable to work who refuse to accept a minimum wage job, and then work to advance? And would rather sit at home collecting welfare, food stamps and whatever they can get from the government and complain that they can't have more. These are the GREEDY ones.
> 
> BLW: The inflation was much greater in the 70's when Carter was in office. But, of course, this happened before you were born.


Once again the blinders are in place. Yes, corporations are greedy when the CEO and top executives are pulling in salaries in the millions but they have to outsource jobs because they don't want to pay American workers a fair wage. To top it off they store their money elsewhere and try to weasel out of paying taxes----and get away with it. Yes, it's greedy, obscene, and unpatriotic!!!
(And to go a step further for some of you---it's UNCHRISTIAN!)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Huck you inspire and encourage us all. Thanks so much for sharing. Your work is beautiful.
> 
> I think we all understand when you are criticized that it is due to dislike and jealousy. I'm sure you can live with it, considering the source.


You seem to have nailed it. They dump on Shirley who is extremely talented in numerous crafts, now they dump on Huck who is also treating us to pictures of her work. Pathetic.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Well, she does seem to think she is the queen bee. Or some kind of b.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Remember KFN speaking of how much lower Omaha rates are because of municipal plants?


Poor Purl said:


> Another one who doesn't know what she's talking about. Electricity prices differ all over the country. But you might as well shoot your mouth off, as usual. We wouldn't recognize you otherwise. And make sure to get in a couple of insults, while at the same time boasting about your non-slang vocabulary. Who gives an FF about your opinion? It has nothing to do with real life.
> 
> BTW, are all Repugs in Virginia crooks, or only the ex-governor and his wife?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

And then put the rest of us down because we don't show our work.



MarilynKnits said:


> You seem to have nailed it. They dump on Shirley who is extremely talented in numerous crafts, now they dump on Huck who is also treating us to pictures of her work. Pathetic.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I understand your point of view. And some of us remember the Carter years with the creation of the misery index and gas rationing. But let us be honest, no matter who is the president, it is their fault. Obama will proclaim victory like over the Taliban, but he must also accept responsibility for his failures. REAL unemployment is in double digits, food prices are soaring, he won't build the pipeline which has been ok'd by environmental impact studies because he is more beholden to the environmental wackos than to the million of Americans that would benefit. Look at Europe, and how Putin has a strangle hold on them because he controls their oil and gas. Why should we not be more self reliant and build the pipeline and still be a great steward of our environment?
> 
> He did cause a lot of the economic woes of our country. He implemented Obamacare to save face knowing it was not ready. I am not for Obamacare, but I am more angry over the failure of it's implementation, security problems, waivers for Federal workers but not everyone, waivers for him and Congress and the Supreme Court and not us, waivers for Unions but not us, IRS targeting Conservatives, lost emails, going to a fund raiser instead of monitoring Benghazi, failure to get our Marine out of Mexican jail, failure to visit the BP oil spin for over a week. Failure to visit/ or fly over a devastated community after an earthquake that destroyed two schools, businesses, historical landmarks, an affected nuclear power plant because he was campaigning and too busy. Failed foreign policies. Allowed the restarting of The Cold War. Drew lines in the sands over and over again because he did not have the courage to stand by his words. He has failed Israel. He has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more harshly and more often than any other president.
> 
> ...


Yup, bush handled the situation all right, got us involved in two wars (for which we are still paying the price) based on falsehoods and lies. Plus, he made us the laughingstock of the world and alienated our allies. Good record, Georgie! I won't go on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Thank you, LtL, for the nicely worded reply.
> 
> I don't agree that Obama is responsible for soaring prices of anything. If he were, he would implement government restrictions on how much something could cost, and he hasn't done that. If he did, then people would be shouting "government intervention!" Putin has taken control of things bc he can. Russia is one of the most oil enriched nations, and he is a very dangerous man, among other things.
> 
> ...


Naturechampion
I think that the years President Obama has been in Office and the stuff that was handed to him by his predecessor and the many revolts around the globe, should make us be thankful that we have a young, strong Man in the White House who can handle so much stress. When did any President ever have to handle that many crisis' in such short period of time and then additionally being attacked around the clock from those who should be working with him and not against him? Yes, our expectations were high, too high, I think, but being a realist, I am thankful for all he has done and keeps doing. I have one complaint and that is that he tried for all too long to work with his opponents, he should have given up that try much sooner.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> I think that the years President Obama has been in Office and the stuff that was handed to him by his predecessor and the many revolts around the globe, should make us be thankful that we have a young, strong Man in the White House who can handle so much stress. When did any President ever have to handle that many crisis' in such short period of time and then additionally being attacked around the clock from those who should be working with him and not against him? Yes, our expectations were high, too high, I think, but being a realist, I am thankful for all he has done and keeps doing. I have one complaint and that is that he tried for all too long to work with his opponents, he should have given up that try much sooner.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I understand your point of view. And some of us remember the Carter years with the creation of the misery index and gas rationing. But let us be honest, no matter who is the president, it is their fault. Obama will proclaim victory like over the Taliban, but he must also accept responsibility for his failures. REAL unemployment is in double digits, food prices are soaring, he won't build the pipeline which has been ok'd by environmental impact studies because he is more beholden to the environmental wackos than to the million of Americans that would benefit. Look at Europe, and how Putin has a strangle hold on them because he controls their oil and gas. Why should we not be more self reliant and build the pipeline and still be a great steward of our environment?
> 
> He did cause a lot of the economic woes of our country. He implemented Obamacare to save face knowing it was not ready. I am not for Obamacare, but I am more angry over the failure of it's implementation, security problems, waivers for Federal workers but not everyone, waivers for him and Congress and the Supreme Court and not us, waivers for Unions but not us, IRS targeting Conservatives, lost emails, going to a fund raiser instead of monitoring Benghazi, failure to get our Marine out of Mexican jail, failure to visit the BP oil spin for over a week. Failure to visit/ or fly over a devastated community after an earthquake that destroyed two schools, businesses, historical landmarks, an affected nuclear power plant because he was campaigning and too busy. Failed foreign policies. Allowed the restarting of The Cold War. Drew lines in the sands over and over again because he did not have the courage to stand by his words. He has failed Israel. He has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more harshly and more often than any other president.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
I am so happy that you understand and therefore now understand that Bush/Cheney got us into Wars and terrible standing around the globe. We will be paying for their misdeeds for years to come and mourn for the hundreds of thousands dead and tens of thousands of maimed for ever.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

If memory serves, in order to get a colonoscopy one must not be full of fecal matter. 
Looked at any ads lately?



Poor Purl said:


> I won't believe they're people until they have to get a colonoscopy every 5 years. Or an annual mammogram.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> I think that the years President Obama has been in Office and the stuff that was handed to him by his predecessor and the many revolts around the globe, should make us be thankful that we have a young, strong Man in the White House who can handle so much stress. When did any President ever have to handle that many crisis' in such short period of time and then additionally being attacked around the clock from those who should be working with him and not against him? Yes, our expectations were high, too high, I think, but being a realist, I am thankful for all he has done and keeps doing. I have one complaint and that is that he tried for all too long to work with his opponents, he should have given up that try much sooner.


I completely agree, Huck. No one has ever had as much on his plate coming out of the gate as Obama has. He gave a nation hope, and that's something. He could have ridden and risen on that hope and accomplished great things had he been given a little room to breathe. He was naive, and so were we. People give him way too much credit for things that haven't been done, and not enough credit to the men who came before him who put him in that place, or to the men/women who worked against him, rather than with him. They seemed to shut down any idea bc of the source, not the subject.

I agree that he should have given up the fight sooner and tried a different approach.

My other grievance is that he said he would legalize marijuana, and in the meantime stop DEA raids in states where it was legal. The DEA raids actually got worse for a few periods of time since he took office. Not cool. Not cool at all.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been told it is offensive to have outsiders join in here, but I don't agree.


Shirley, there are really no "outsiders", are there. If you are a member of KP in good standing, you are an "insider" and have the freedom to participate in any topic that interests you.

People who want an exclusive club need to create their own web site and structure it that they vet only the chosen few as members. There would be an oath of secrecy, perhaps a secret hand shake icon. Then they won't have their conversations contaminated by people who dissent with the approved stance on each topic. It would be very klannish, don't you think? But where would be the fun without someone to dump on? May end up eating their young!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> You seem to have nailed it. They dump on Shirley who is extremely talented in numerous crafts, now they dump on Huck who is also treating us to pictures of her work. Pathetic.


MarilynKnits
not only is Shirley's work beautiful, it is also extraordinary. She does things few ever undertake. Oh how I would like to live near her and be tutored by her in person. Shirley has been very generous showing us her work and teaching us in workshops. Often crafts are lost forever because they seldom are seen by anyone. Tatting is a novelty these days and so beautiful, making laces has just about died out. If anyone here can do these things, PLEASE, share your skills with us, these should not be lost arts. BTW if some think that they will ever discourage us of sharing our crafts, they will have to wait for eternity. Their attacks are a lost cause.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> Actually we were in very good shape when Bush the younger was in office It has gone downhill fast since then.


I happen to disagree.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Actually we were in very good shape when Bush the younger was in office It has gone downhill fast since then.


joeysomma
didn't he squander a surplus into a deficit and added trillions in War debt and that send the roller coaster downhill at top speed? You are right, it has gone downhill fast since. It is extremely difficult to recover when the cost of decisions such as Bush made have to be paid for for decades to come. Thank you for reminding us.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Ask Joeysomma about Texas and Common Core, Huck?
She dropped that error of hers like a hot potato.



Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> didn't he squander a surplus into a deficit and added trillions in War debt and that send the roller coaster downhill at top speed? You are right, it has gone downhill fast since. It is extremely difficult to recover when the cost of decisions such as Bush made have to be paid for for decades to come. Thank you for reminding us.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I happen to disagree.


You are being so polite, my comment is joey must have spent about 8 years with her head buried in the ground if she thought things were so good during the Bush the younger years!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually we were in very good shape when Bush the younger was in office It has gone downhill fast since then.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> didn't he squander a surplus into a deficit and added trillions in War debt and that send the roller coaster downhill at top speed? You are right, it has gone downhill fast since. It is extremely difficult to recover when the cost of decisions such as Bush made have to be paid for for decades to come. Thank you for reminding us.


It's the snowball, or ripple, effect. Prime example for our history books. Or will that be revised as well?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Shirley, there are really no "outsiders", are there. If you are a member of KP in good standing, you are an "insider" and have the freedom to participate in any topic that interests you.
> 
> People who want an exclusive club need to create their own web site and structure it that they vet only the chosen few as members. There would be an oath of secrecy, perhaps a secret hand shake icon. Then they won't have their conversations contaminated by people who dissent with the approved stance on each topic. It would be very klannish, don't you think? But where would be the fun without someone to dump on? May end up eating their young!


Thanks - I have been here when I was able to get here from before the first Obama election. I refuse to apologize to the 
Religious 'cultists. It got so bad a couple of times that I left. Ask Solo, she has made a huge thing of it. I wish some of them would take a break. Come back refreshed and start their attacks again.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so confused now. 
Are you talking about the surplus or the "off the books" deficit that grew exponentially over that illegal war and the buying of votes for the Republicans over Part D?



joeysomma said:


> So what Clinton had a surplus, He increased the debt. The only reason he had the surplus is how he calculated it. Totally different than the Presidents before him. Any tax he expected to get, he included as received, even though it would not be added to the treasury until a year or so later.
> 
> The surplus means nothing if the debt is increased by multiples of the so called surplus.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the CEO's receive their all their pay via a paycheck?


I am sure they receive their huge paychecks before any of the 'mere mortals' who work for them get theirs. Then they have to move a lot of it out of the country.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the CEO's receive their all their pay via a paycheck?


 not likely because that would keep records of what they take out of the country. There are lots of ways it can be done without paychecks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake wrote:


> Just another example of lying. But now that I have commented, I suppose you and I and someone else (who was never mentioned so I suppose we are to guess) are riding our bicycle built for three. I find it amazing that the obamacultists can not comprehend that we don't have to wait until a gang (or should I resort to slang vocabulary so that they can understand what I am saying.......posse'), to comment. But I guess when you are either sisters on a party line or at an assisted living area it must be necessary. But don't worry, they won't be able to stay on KP for long. Electricity costs are at an all time high. It went up almost 5% in the past year, so those on subsidies, handouts or another form of a fixed income won't be able to afford the electricity to run their computers or pay for their internet. Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time. [end quote]
> 
> Cookiequeen said:
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Knitanon said:
> 
> 
> > You folks are all better than this.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the CEO's receive their all their pay via a paycheck?


joeysomma
of course not, too much of a paper trail.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Most of the crises are of his own making.


Really, joey?
Yes sireee! He pulled that magic wand out of his britches and caused Hurricane Sandy, by golly! He also used it to hypnotize the thugs on Wall Street! He caused all the trouble in the world today. He caused your toilet to overflow............It's his fault that children afraid for their own safety are walking thousands of miles to come to safety here in the gool ol' US of A.

Yes sir, Billybob. It's that there Obama's fault.

Get a grip on reality! Please!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Most of the crises are of his own making.


joeysomma
you don't want me to list them and their origin, do you? You would look all too foolish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And that's the truth coming from a pathological liar?
> I'll let the rest of you be the judges!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL KPG is certainly predictable.

Ps As I understand, War on Women has been a nasty free-for-all all along and we are under no compulsion to make nice nice, unlike Neutral Bridges. Correct?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Jealousy is the correct diagnosis, Huck. It's also the way they respond to you posting your work. They gang up and call you a liar. My favorite was when KPG said that you hadn't made your doll's head yourself, then denied that she'd said it. Early onset alzheimer's?


That would be a reasonable answer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the CEO's receive their all their pay via a paycheck?


No, they skim the rest and put in foreign bank accounts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Huck. Your avatar is beautiful enough to make the devil green with envy.



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> well Purl, let us be happy in our surroundings - but how could you be in your by N.Y. standards, Mansion and I "where she lives" as it was put for a reason. My oh my, the zippers of their housecoats must be bursting for envy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> That would be a reasonable answer.


Nah. Just lies, lies, and more lies from KPG. We all know to expect it, right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just thank heavens she hasn't been trying to visit.



Poor Purl said:


> Housecoats, Huck? Very funny.
> 
> But haven't you noticed that KPG keeps referring to my "crowded apartment"? (It's crowded with books, but that leaves plenty of space away from the bookcases.) She keeps making up things like that and then believes they're true. So when someone corrects her, she sputters "LIAR."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If an individual earns a wage, the individual will need to learn how to live on that wage. No one owes them anything other than pay for the work they actually do. Nothing else.


joeysomma
you are not worth debating with. You are stuck in a groove from which you will never escape. I think I said it before, either you are so dumb or just pretend to get into an argument. Take your pick, neither admirable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is how she projects her faults onto others. She wouldn't know the truth if it slapped her in the puss!


...or lower, but that would probably be a kick.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....rat poison?>>>>


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Once again the blinders are in place. Yes, corporations are greedy when the CEO and top executives are pulling in salaries in the millions but they have to outsource jobs because they don't want to pay American workers a fair wage. To top it off they store their money elsewhere and try to weasel out of paying taxes----and get away with it. Yes, it's greedy, obscene, and unpatriotic!!!
> (And to go a step further for some of you---it's UNCHRISTIAN!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
I am sorry, I may be asking something you answered already and I missed it. What does your avatar depict and I am sure you made it and how. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Not that it counts for much, I like the bowl much better than the fluffy skunk and I don't even have smell'o'vision.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought of kpg right away. I have to find the Febreeze quick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yup. Huck, your new avatar is beautiful. Does it matter whether it's stained glass, painted glass, leaded glass, slumped glass, or broken glass? I don't think so, at least to the viewer.
> 
> Or non-glass? It's still beautiful.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you don't want me to list them and their origin, do you? You would look all too foolish.


Huck,
Is it possible for her to look anymore foolish? 
Tune in for the next post.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Empty. Skip.



soloweygirl said:


> Now you're saying that you were confused about what the site was? PALEEESEEEE!! If you didn't know if the site was for real, why post the link on the forum? Why not just mention it and have those interested check it out on their own.
> 
> I wasn't scared to go to the site, just figured it was garbage and a waste of my time. I was correct.
> 
> What was your real reason for posting the site here? I'm betting it was to get a response from our Christian members. The racist label has been so overused that it is meaningless so you and your friends decided to go to the next level: the Anti-Semitic route. What better way to get those you no longer want on the forum suspended. This latest game of yours just confirms what losers you really are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really, joey?
> Yes sireee! He pulled that magic wand out of his britches and caused Hurricane Sandy, by golly! He also used it to hypnotize the thugs on Wall Street! He caused all the trouble in the world today. He caused your toilet to overflow............It's his fault that children afraid for their own safety are walking thousands of miles to come to safety here in the gool ol' US of A.
> 
> Yes sir, Billybob. It's that there Obama's fault.
> ...


BrattyPatty
I guess we have greatly underestimated President Obama. His power is out of this world. Amazing what he can do. Glad joey is so smart to make us aware of it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> If memory serves, in order to get a colonoscopy one must not be full of fecal matter.
> Looked at any ads lately?


He Haw. Ha Ha. Laugh. Snort. Gasp. He Haw . Ha Ha. Laugh.......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> So is holding your tongue when no one is talking to you.


Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Naturechampion
> I think that the years President Obama has been in Office and the stuff that was handed to him by his predecessor and the many revolts around the globe, should make us be thankful that we have a young, strong Man in the White House who can handle so much stress. When did any President ever have to handle that many crisis' in such short period of time and then additionally being attacked around the clock from those who should be working with him and not against him? Yes, our expectations were high, too high, I think, but being a realist, I am thankful for all he has done and keeps doing. I have one complaint and that is that he tried for all too long to work with his opponents, he should have given up that try much sooner.


Boy, are you right! We may have had the Public Option in the ACA if he hadn't been courting the ingrate Repugs. Well, it's all water under the bridge now. Let's hope he remains strong against them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I guess we have greatly underestimated President Obama. His power is out of this world. Amazing what he can do. Glad joey is so smart to make us aware of it.


Huck,
I wonder what will happen when that magic wand goes in the shop for repairs?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We should. It's always the same crapola.



BrattyPatty said:


> Nah. Just lies, lies, and more lies from KPG. We all know to expect it, right?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck,
> Is it possible for her to look anymore foolish?
> Tune in for the next post.


BrattyPatty

A Grand Fool and she is slapping herself on the back for it. I shall be tuned in because she leads me into territory so foreign to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> If memory serves, in order to get a colonoscopy one must not be full of fecal matter.
> Looked at any ads lately?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck,
> Is it possible for her to look anymore foolish?
> Tune in for the next post.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good bet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I guess we have greatly underestimated President Obama. His power is out of this world. Amazing what he can do. Glad joey is so smart to make us aware of it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

And a pleasant colonoscopy to you...


SQM said:


> He Haw. Ha Ha. Laugh. Snort. Gasp. He Haw . Ha Ha. Laugh.......


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck,
> I wonder what will happen when that magic wand goes in the shop for repairs?


BrattyPatty
excellent question. But then he has been called the Messiah, the powers with that title should be a good replacement.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Boy, are you right! We may have had the Public Option in the ACA if he hadn't been courting the ingrate Repugs. Well, it's all water under the bridge now. Let's hope he remains strong against them.


He will, Purl. After his speech in Kansas City, I don't see him backing down to the RWN's. Do they even consider the fact that if they go ahead with this inane lawsuit against the President, that his term will be up before anything happens with it? Do they understand that we taxpayers will be paying for this lawsuit?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....rat poison?>>>>


You said it, not me !!!!  :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually we were in very good shape when Bush the younger was in office It has gone downhill fast since then.


Were you in a coma in 2007-8?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> excellent question. But then he has been called the Messiah, that should be a good replacement.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Were you in a coma in 2007-8?


I think she may be in one yet!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If an individual earns a wage, the individual will need to learn how to live on that wage. No one owes them anything other than pay for the work they actually do. Nothing else.


Where on earth did you grow up? And don't tell me Wisconsin because Wisconsin used to be a reasonable, human state.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

That are always a few people around to remind everyone why it is that we should appreciate good, caring, heartland folk.


Poor Purl said:


> Where on earth did you grow up? And don't tell me Wisconsin because Wisconsin used to be a reasonable, human state.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Ask Joeysomma about Texas and Common Core, Huck?
> She dropped that error of hers like a hot potato.


But never admitted it. Always true to her principles: attack first, then when you're attacked in return, change the subject.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> You are being so polite, my comment is joey must have spent about 8 years with her head buried in the ground if she thought things were so good during the Bush the younger years!


You're much stricter than I am, Cindy. I only gave her 2 years, but in a coma.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> That are always a few people around to remind everyone why it is that we should appreciate good, caring, heartland folk.


I live in the heartland and nobody appreciates them more. It's just the stupid ones that get on my nerves.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thank you, LtL, for the nicely worded reply.
> 
> I don't agree that Obama is responsible for soaring prices of anything. If he were, he would implement government restrictions on how much something could cost, and he hasn't done that. If he did, then people would be shouting "government intervention!" Putin has taken control of things bc he can. Russia is one of the most oil enriched nations, and he is a very dangerous man, among other things.
> 
> ...


That won't last long - be prepared.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So what Clinton had a surplus, He increased the debt. The only reason he had the surplus is how he calculated it. Totally different than the Presidents before him. Any tax he expected to get, he included as received, even though it would not be added to the treasury until a year or so later.
> 
> The surplus means nothing if the debt is increased by multiples of the so called surplus.


It's still way better than the mess Bush made of the budget.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That won't last long - be prepared.


It is always best to hand out that warning to newbies, Shirl. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's still way better than the mess Bush made of the budget.


And the world for all that matters.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the CEO's receive their all their pay via a paycheck?


Of course not; they get millions more in stock options, insurance policies and other benefits, use of company-owned facilities, etc. What are you getting at?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're much stricter than I am, Cindy. I only gave her 2 years, but in a coma.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If an individual earns a wage, the individual will need to learn how to live on that wage. No one owes them anything other than pay for the work they actually do. Nothing else.


joeysomma
should Women get equal pay or is your stand that until now they get paid what they are worth and that is sufficient? And if they cannot make it on what you find sufficient, tough shxxxxxxx? I do not remember, did you proclaim to be a Christian? You could not possibly be.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course not; they get millions more in stock options, insurance policies and other benefits, use of company-owned facilities, etc. What are you getting at?


Poor Purl
she has no clue.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I am so confused now.
> Are you talking about the surplus or the "off the books" deficit that grew exponentially over that illegal war and the buying of votes for the Republicans over Part D?


You left out the $300 most of us got as tax rebates, while the wealthy got back tens or hundreds of thousands.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> lovethelake wrote:
> 
> 
> > Just another example of lying. But now that I have commented, I suppose you and I and someone else (who was never mentioned so I suppose we are to guess) are riding our bicycle built for three. I find it amazing that the obamacultists can not comprehend that we don't have to wait until a gang (or should I resort to slang vocabulary so that they can understand what I am saying.......posse'), to comment. But I guess when you are either sisters on a party line or at an assisted living area it must be necessary. But don't worry, they won't be able to stay on KP for long. Electricity costs are at an all time high. It went up almost 5% in the past year, so those on subsidies, handouts or another form of a fixed income won't be able to afford the electricity to run their computers or pay for their internet. Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time. [end quote]
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....rat poison?>>>>


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really, joey?
> Yes sireee! He pulled that magic wand out of his britches and caused Hurricane Sandy, by golly! He also used it to hypnotize the thugs on Wall Street! He caused all the trouble in the world today. He caused your toilet to overflow............It's his fault that children afraid for their own safety are walking thousands of miles to come to safety here in the gool ol' US of A.
> 
> Yes sir, Billybob. It's that there Obama's fault.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is that nasty WOW.



Designer1234 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm bad, but I was just whispering 'rat poison.'

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> lovethelake wrote:
> 
> 
> > Just another example of lying. But now that I have commented, I suppose you and I and someone else (who was never mentioned so I suppose we are to guess) are riding our bicycle built for three. I find it amazing that the obamacultists can not comprehend that we don't have to wait until a gang (or should I resort to slang vocabulary so that they can understand what I am saying.......posse'), to comment. But I guess when you are either sisters on a party line or at an assisted living area it must be necessary. But don't worry, they won't be able to stay on KP for long. Electricity costs are at an all time high. It went up almost 5% in the past year, so those on subsidies, handouts or another form of a fixed income won't be able to afford the electricity to run their computers or pay for their internet. Talk about a War On Women, higher electric bills, food bills, health insurance premiums and deductibles higher, gas prices doubled in 6 years............... but it is probably not Obama's fault, that darn tsunami just came at a bad time. [end quote]
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> not only is Shirley's work beautiful, it is also extraordinary. She does things few ever undertake. Oh how I would like to live near her and be tutored by her in person. Shirley has been very generous showing us her work and teaching us in workshops. Often crafts are lost forever because they seldom are seen by anyone. Tatting is a novelty these days and so beautiful, making laces has just about died out. If anyone here can do these things, PLEASE, share your skills with us, these should not be lost arts. BTW if some think that they will ever discourage us of sharing our crafts, they will have to wait for eternity. Their attacks are a lost cause.


Thanks Huck. I too wished that you lived closer. We would have a ball. We have a tatting class in the works this fall. I am not sure when I will be opening the workshops again. Won't know until Aug. 8 or shortly after. We have a bit move in the work if my tests results are what I am hoping. So we will move and then I will open the workshops again. I won't be around as much as they are a full time job. (I can hear how sad that will make Solo and friends. Give them something to complain about when I drop around again.

So life is a bit up in the air right now. I hope it works out for us. If I have to have surgery we will liky go out in the spring instead of this fall.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> of course not, too much of a paper trail.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> to Soloweygirl: Do you even know the difference between truth and falsehood. No wonder you call me a liar every time I tell the truth.
> 
> Though I can't imagine you'd be able to figure it out, I took it private in the first place so I wouldn't be naming KPG in public. You were the one who wanted it public, so I followed it up in public. And I called her your Fuhrer, *not a Nazi.* It was Sweetness and Light (LTL) who brought up the words "Hitler" and "Nazis":


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really, joey?
> Yes sireee! He pulled that magic wand out of his britches and caused Hurricane Sandy, by golly! He also used it to hypnotize the thugs on Wall Street! He caused all the trouble in the world today. He caused your toilet to overflow............It's his fault that children afraid for their own safety are walking thousands of miles to come to safety here in the gool ol' US of A.
> 
> Yes sir, Billybob. It's that there Obama's fault.
> ...


You express yourself marvelously, my dear!

Was it he, also, who said that oil rigs did NOT have to have a particular valve, which used to be mandatory, thus causing the deep water horizon spill, too?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL KPG is certainly predictable.
> 
> Ps As I understand, War on Women has been a nasty free-for-all all along and we are under no compulsion to make nice nice, unlike Neutral Bridges. Correct?


That's the impression I got.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> He will, Purl. After his speech in Kansas City, I don't see him backing down to the RWN's. Do they even consider the fact that if they go ahead with this inane lawsuit against the President, that his term will be up before anything happens with it? Do they understand that we taxpayers will be paying for this lawsuit?


How could they? We don't exist except to pay their wages healthcare, and pensions. Either that or they think we want it or deserve to have to pay (since it was US who put him there to begin with), or just don't care. Or all of the above?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> That won't last long - be prepared.


I like to give people the benefit of the doubt. But then again, as a few have liked to point out, I'm "young", "naive", and a "newbie." I might be right, though, too. Who knows? Only time will tell...

But consider me prepared. I've seen enough to know that much.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You left out the $300 most of us got as tax rebates, while the wealthy got back tens or hundreds of thousands.


But Purl, the wealthy NEED that money, didn't you know? They are ENTITLED to it. It's THEIR wealth and earnings they were getting back. Or at least that's what I've been told...

Personally, I don't buy it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I am sorry, I may be asking something you answered already and I missed it. What does your avatar depict and I am sure you made it and how. Thank you.


It is a hand painted quilt of Southwestern scenes. I used acrylic paint on hand dyed fabric for each block. It was donated to the Local Crisis shelter in a town near Calgary (where I live) and it made $4500. which covered the cost of a playroom and toys as well as an outside playground. The local quilt store helped me sell the tickets. I am proud of that one. I then quilted around the people - and quilted the surrounding strips and around the chldren. I fell in love with 
Ted DeGrazia's (Arizona Painter)little people. I did quite a few southwestern pieces. This one was one of my favorites. 2nd piece I made once I started quilting.


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course not; they get millions more in stock options, insurance policies and other benefits, use of company-owned facilities, etc. What are you getting at?


Except for the stock options...you could be talking about every single government official. I don't think they get stock options!

Huckleberry...your talent never ceases to amaze me. You said, I wish I lived by designer: I wish I lived by both of you! You are both true artisans!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I agree that there are many woman (and a majority of the people being effected probably are women) who are greatly and adversely impacted by the COL expenses rising. However, i feel that to say that it JUST a war on women is a bit sexist (and perhaps a little naive?) as we live in a time now when there are many single fathers and widowed single men. While men on average make more for the same job than women do, there are plenty of men living with the same lifestyles as women.


True. But with the topic of the thread I went with that. But I can only imagine the screeching if I said War On Americans.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But never admitted it. Always true to her principles: attack first, then when you're attacked in return, change the subject.


I have a book of quotes that my son gave me last night . Lots of good sayings '

I like this one .'Always forgive your enemies - nothing annoys them so much' (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> True. But with the topic of the thread I went with that. But I can only imagine the screeching if I said War On Americans.


Come on Lakes - when have you avoided a good screech? I like that idea - War on Americans: The Play - presented by the House of Representatives.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Frogging123 said:


> Except for the stock options...you could be talking about every single government official. I don't think they get stock options!
> 
> Huckleberry...your talent never ceases to amaze me. You said, I wish I lived by designer: I wish I lived by both of you! You are both true artisans!


Really? YoU don't think so? I think they get stock options from the corporate sponsored lobbyists who also line their pockets!

How have you been? I've missed you!

Huck never ceases to amaze me, either. I love seeing her artwork. Her and designer. Designer has this gorgeous fabric art piece with wolves and snow. It's on neutral bridges, you should check it out.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a book of quotes that my son gave me last night . Lots of good sayings '
> 
> I like this one .'Always forgive your enemies - nothing annoys them so much' (Oscar Wilde)


Your quilt is breathtaking. My dying SIL also made gorgeous quilts that were appraised for 1000s. And you did a great mitzvah donating that gem.

Thanks for quoting my absolute favorite.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Could you be a bit more specific? 
We know that for some odd reason something resembling insider trading is legal, could you fill us in on the rest that you are familiar with?


Frogging123 said:


> Except for the stock options...you could be talking about every single government official. I don't think they get stock options!
> 
> Huckleberry...your talent never ceases to amaze me. You said, I wish I lived by designer: I wish I lived by both of you! You are both true artisans!


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a hand painted quilt of Southwestern scenes. I used acrylic paint on hand dyed fabric for each block. It was donated to the Local Crisis shelter in a town near Calgary (where I live) and it made $4500. which covered the cost of a playroom and toys as well as an outside playground. The local quilt store helped me sell the tickets. I am proud of that one.


That is exquisite. What beautiful work!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> True. But with the topic of the thread I went with that. But I can only imagine the screeching if I said War On Americans.


I think you're mistaken. I think we all agree that this IS a war on Americans. Being able to afford COL and a small luxuries IS part of the American dream, after all. Isn't it? We are turning into a country with a greater disparity between wealth, another "class" society, and that's largely due to basic COL increases. We are turning into feudal England, where all of us "surfs" will have to beg for necessities and depend on the "kindness" of our lords and gentry. Those who control the markets of COL being the lords and gentry. At least that's my take on it.

I can definitely appreciate you going with the topic of the thread. Sometimes it is important to point out the larger group of people being effected.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a book of quotes that my son gave me last night . Lots of good sayings '
> 
> I like this one .'Always forgive your enemies - nothing annoys them so much' (Oscar Wilde)


Haha! I love it! I try to live by that. Lol. Don't you just love quote books? I especially enjoy seeing what Oscar Wilde had to say. He was so profound, eloquent, and witty! Have you seen/read the IMPORTANCE OF BEING ERNEST? Great, great work.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Haha! I love it! I try to live by that. Lol. Don't you just love quote books? I especially enjoy seeing what Oscar Wilde had to say. He was so profound, eloquent, and witty! Have you seen/read the IMPORTANCE OF BEING ERNEST? Great, great work.


...and ever so naughty! Now there's a man who would be unlikely to take advantage of marriage equality.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> ...and ever so naughty! Now there's a man who would be unlikely to take advantage of marriage equality.


   :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for quoting my absolute favorite.


One of mine, too!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Frogging123 said:


> Except for the stock options...you could be talking about every single government official. I don't think they get stock options!
> 
> Huckleberry...your talent never ceases to amaze me. You said, I wish I lived by designer: I wish I lived by both of you! You are both true artisans!


We sure do have fun, don't we Huck? Helps forget the nastiness too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Frogging123 said:


> That is exquisite. What beautiful work!


Thankyou very much.


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Really? YoU don't think so? I think they get stock options from the corporate sponsored lobbyists who also line their pockets!
> 
> How have you been? I've missed you!
> 
> Huck never ceases to amaze me, either. I love seeing her artwork. Her and designer. Designer has this gorgeous fabric art piece with wolves and snow. It's on neutral bridges, you should check it out.


Been terribly busy with droves of visitors from all over. Got a couple day break, thought I would see what's up! All's well. Glad you are keeping up with your posts.

I guess I was talking about the government being the employer and I certainly hope that the Pres isn't handing out stock options. I am so surprised how everyone here is praising our elected officials...there isn't one person whom I feel is representing me. Elected officials are supposed to represent the will of the people. I hate to say it, but they aren't representing the people. They don't deserve praise. IMHO


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Could you be a bit more specific?
> We know that for some odd reason something resembling insider trading is legal, could you fill us in on the rest that you are familiar with?


Sorry, I'm not sure what you are asking...

Many government officials are corrupt...and it crosses party lines. I hate seeing political ads that state, " so and so has accepted millions of dollars from xxxx". What the ad neglects to say is that, the other side has also accepted money from the same folks". Maybe not in the same quantity, but they have accepted money from "the other side" so to speak. Don't kid yourself, Dems and Repubs take money from anyone who will give it to them. They don't have scruples. I am tired of people defending them.

Government officials are not representing their constituents. They are doing things that help them get re-elected. Too many people rely on the premise that what they hear on the TV is correct. I believe they are called low information consumers.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

You only have two people who are supposed to be representing you on the federal level, right? 
And that, is only if you actually think as they do. If not, hang on tight 'til the next time. 
(oops, 3)



Frogging123 said:


> Been terribly busy with droves of visitors from all over. Got a couple day break, thought I would see what's up! All's well. Glad you are keeping up with your posts.
> 
> I guess I was talking about the government being the employer and I certainly hope that the Pres isn't handing out stock options. I am so surprised how everyone here is praising our elected officials...there isn't one person whom I feel is representing me. Elected officials are supposed to represent the will of the people. I gate to say it, but they aren't representing the people. They don't deserve praise. IMHO


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is always best to hand out that warning to newbies, Shirl. :thumbup:


The voice of experience.


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> You only have two people who are supposed to be representing you on the federal level, right?
> And that, is only if you actually think as they do. If not, hang on tight 'til the next time.


Why do you think there are only two people who drive policy?

There are many people who drive policies in my state. I vote for a mayor, for county commissioners, school board members, sheriff's, judges, as well as members of the House of Representatives and the Senate, and the President.

You cannot deny there is a lot of corruption going on. I am not the only one dissatisfied.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cut it out KPG - you feign your righteousness on D&P, come over here and make a fool of yourself, then blah!

What are you trying to achieve, I mean really?

I thank the stars that although my reputation here is so very not good, at least it's not as appalling as yours.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the CEO's receive their all their pay via a paycheck?


No, I don't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He will, Purl. After his speech in Kansas City, I don't see him backing down to the RWN's. Do they even consider the fact that if they go ahead with this inane lawsuit against the President, that his term will be up before anything happens with it? Do they understand that we taxpayers will be paying for this lawsuit?


Of course they understand. Would they be doing it if it were costing them anything?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> That are always a few people around to remind everyone why it is that we should appreciate good, caring, heartland folk.


She must be the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I think you're mistaken. I think we all agree that this IS a war on Americans. Being able to afford COL and a small luxuries IS part of the American dream, after all. Isn't it? We are turning into a country with a greater disparity between wealth, another "class" society, and that's largely due to basic COL increases. We are turning into feudal England, where all of us "surfs" will have to beg for necessities and depend on the "kindness" of our lords and gentry. Those who control the markets of COL being the lords and gentry. At least that's my take on it.
> 
> I can definitely appreciate you going with the topic of the thread. Sometimes it is important to point out the larger group of people being effected.


Natureschampion, we have spoken before. I have to ask though, how many times must you explain the issue with this person?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a hand painted quilt of Southwestern scenes. I used acrylic paint on hand dyed fabric for each block. It was donated to the Local Crisis shelter in a town near Calgary (where I live) and it made $4500. which covered the cost of a playroom and toys as well as an outside playground. The local quilt store helped me sell the tickets. I am proud of that one. I then quilted around the people - and quilted the surrounding strips and around the chldren. I fell in love with
> Ted DeGrazia's (Arizona Painter)little people. I did quite a few southwestern pieces. This one was one of my favorites. 2nd piece I made once I started quilting.


Designer1234
Thank you. It is absolutely gorgeous, truly a work of art. A Masterpiece. Thank you for displaying it, your avatar is not doing it justice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Frogging123 said:


> Except for the stock options...you could be talking about every single government official. I don't think they get stock options!
> 
> Huckleberry...your talent never ceases to amaze me. You said, I wish I lived by designer: I wish I lived by both of you! You are both true artisans!


Frogging123
you are very kind, thank you. I am VERY sure you can do things, I can't. Please share.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> should Women get equal pay or is your stand that until now they get paid what they are worth and that is sufficient? And if they cannot make it on what you find sufficient, tough shxxxxxxx? I do not remember, did you proclaim to be a Christian? You could not possibly be.


You must have missed that. They insist that women do get paid the same as men if they do the same work - despite statistical evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right on this: "We are turning into feudal England, where all of us "surfs" will have to beg for necessities and depend on the "kindness" of our lords and gentry. "
> 
> The lower third of population has become a slave to the handout of the government.


joeysomma
and why do so many remain slaves? It is because the Repugs refuse to support the reconstruction of our Infrastructure for example, which would give well paying jobs to many for many years. Oh I forgot, they have a selfish reason, they do not want President Obama to look good through higher employment and betterment of the economy. In the meantime the whole Nation suffers and is losing respect world-wide. No other developed Nation has their infrastructure crumbling as ours. I am ashamed to even call our Roadways Highways. High on need for repair, certainly not high on speed efficiency.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right on this: "We are turning into feudal England, where all of us "surfs" will have to beg for necessities and depend on the "kindness" of our lords and gentry. "
> 
> The lower third of population has become a slave to the handout of the government.


A slave to the handout of the government??? That isn't quite the way I look at it! And I don't think that's what Nature meant.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Did I lie? Or did I forget? You know I'm about 90 years old, so my memory may be shaky. I had forgotten the first time, though why do you think I was referring to you (who was it who said "Know thyself")? The later one I used after LTL introduced the word. So not a lie.

It's very flattering to know that you save my messages, spend time looking up my vital statistics, give me all that attention. I don't think of you at all once I log out of KP.

(This message is a response to KPG - Quote Reply brought up nothing.)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Frogging123 said:


> Why do you think there are only two people who drive policy?
> 
> There are many people who drive policies in my state. I vote for a mayor, for county commissioners, school board members, sheriff's, judges, as well as members of the House of Representatives and the Senate, and the President.
> 
> You cannot deny there is a lot of corruption going on. I am not the only one dissatisfied.


Frogging123
I have many gripes with people in Office, local, state wide and Federal and I bombard them with so many complaints that I have become very familiar to them. If I do not get a satisfactory answer, I am at their door step as soon as I can and encourage others to do the same. Let us not forget that TV has to fill 24 hours with something and I let the Officials know that I will take it there if I can't get at least a satisfactory answer from them. Never give up or give in. If nothing else I give them as many head aches as they give me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right on this: "We are turning into feudal England, where all of us "surfs" will have to beg for necessities and depend on the "kindness" of our lords and gentry. "
> 
> The lower third of population has become a slave to the handout of the government.


joeysomma
glad you are an expert on England as well. Amazing Grace.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Yes, and that's exactly my point. And it's not just sooner or later, it is already happening. Many people can't afford the COL while others are getting rich off the necessities.
> 
> And it is not one man's (the current president's) fault any more than it is the man in the moon's


NC, should the president pass wind the RWNs will call it globzl warming.
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> and why do so many remain slaves? It is because the Repugs refuse to support the reconstruction of our Infrastructure for example, which would give well paying jobs to many for many years. Oh I forgot, they have a selfish reason, they do not want President Obama to look good through higher employment and betterment of the economy. In the meantime the whole Nation suffers and is losing respect world-wide. No other developed Nation has their infrastructure crumbling as ours. I am ashamed to even call our Roadways Highways. High on need for repair, certainly not high on speed efficiency.


Now Huck, it is not fair play when you make an intelligent statement that will be incomprehensible to joey.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a book of quotes that my son gave me last night . Lots of good sayings '
> 
> I like this one .'Always forgive your enemies - nothing annoys them so much' (Oscar Wilde)


Oscar Wilde--love his observations!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a book of quotes that my son gave me last night . Lots of good sayings '
> 
> I like this one .'Always forgive your enemies - nothing annoys them so much' (Oscar Wilde)


That's brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Come on Lakes - when have you avoided a good screech? I like that idea - War on Americans: The Play - presented by the House of Representatives.


That reminds me - how's the play coming along? Any screeching in it?


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Same old same old. You got the gist. LOLL, Neutral Bridges may interest you. Welcome home.


Thank you. I have found Neutral Bridges, but I have not yet found LOLL. I will keep on looking. Thanks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Now Huck, it is not fair play when you make an intelligent statement that will be incomprehensible to joey.


Cindy S
aren't joeys statements a hoot? I am still waiting for an answer to my post re. her remark about pay and making do with what one earns. Yeah would the economy be in the tank if everyone would restrict their spending to exactly their income. Boy would that make a dent in the upper 1%'s take.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Camacho said:


> Thank you. I have found Neutral Bridges, but I have not yet found LOLL. I will keep on looking. Thanks.


Here ya go !! LOLL

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-1.html


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> should Women get equal pay or is your stand that until now they get paid what they are worth and that is sufficient? And if they cannot make it on what you find sufficient, tough shxxxxxxx? I do not remember, did you proclaim to be a Christian? You could not possibly be.


Huck, many fundamentalist Christians preach that a woman's place is in the home, having as many babies as possible, home-schooling them, and satisfying her headship. Why would she get any pay, let alone equal? And take a job away from a family man??


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> should Women get equal pay or is your stand that until now they get paid what they are worth and that is sufficient? And if they cannot make it on what you find sufficient, tough shxxxxxxx? I do not remember, did you proclaim to be a Christian? You could not possibly be.


joeysomma
did I miss your reply or are you trying to avoid response? It is o.k. if you leave out your status on Religion, just answer re. the pay for Women.
If anyone missed her marvelous statement go to page 87.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I guess we have greatly underestimated President Obama. His power is out of this world. Amazing what he can do. Glad joey is so smart to make us aware of it.


Hey, he does a great Al Green impression.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> did I miss your reply or are you trying to avoid response? It is o.k. if you leave out your status on Religion, just answer re. the pay for Women.


Boy, I am not holding my breath waiting for this one....I enjoy my intake of oxygen.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you ever tried it?


It takes two hands to handle a whopper (bigus lingus, lol, for all you Monty Python fans...)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the CEO's receive their all their pay via a paycheck?


Only the ones they can hide in offshore accounts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Thank you. I have found Neutral Bridges, but I have not yet found LOLL. I will keep on looking. Thanks.


Here's the last page, Camacho: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-42.html

How are things at home?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If an individual earns a wage, the individual will need to learn how to live on that wage. No one owes them anything other than pay for the work they actually do. Nothing else.


Wrong. I pay taxes, and therefore I am owed the benefits of the agencies receiving said funding.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> You are being so polite, my comment is joey must have spent about 8 years with her head buried in the ground if she thought things were so good during the Bush the younger years!


That's cause she was trying to avoid being a target holder for Cheney.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> NC, should the president pass wind the RWNs will call it global warming.
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


MM, he can't pass anything with this do-nothing Congress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Huck, many fundamentalist Christians preach that a woman's place is in the home, having as many babies as possible, home-schooling them, and satisfying her headship. Why would she get any pay, let alone equal? And take a job away from a family man??


maysmom
I see their screwed up thinking. What else are they restricted on? It certainly would not be sex (I am not speaking of sexual enjoyment for her of course), that is only for the head ....... of household. I call that pimping.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> MM, he can't pass anything with this do-nothing Congress.


Well, maybe Congress would keep their mouths shut for awhile. certainly isn't getting much accomplished with all their hot air.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That reminds me - how's the play coming along? Any screeching in it?


The program ended today. Actors did all our plays on Mon and Tues. I thought I wrote a comedy but only my wonderful friends laughed so I am now calling it a drama. I enjoyed the program but I don't see myself as a creative writer - I will stick with information. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Boy, I am not holding my breath waiting for this one....I enjoy my intake of oxygen.


Cindy S
usually when they have no answer, they go missing for a while.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> That's cause she was trying to avoid being a target holder for Cheney.


maysmom
you are waking me up. That is funny.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> MM, he can't pass anything with this do-nothing Congress.


Poor Purl
we have known all along that Congress is a pain the butt and that confirms it.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Good night ladies (and gents if you are lurking), time to spend a little time browsing pictures and admiring everyone's talents then off to bed.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> I see their screwed up thinking. What else are they restricted on? It certainly would not be sex (I am not speaking of sexual enjoyment for her of course), that is only for the head ....... of household. I call that pimping.


Let's see...their dress (and their girl children's) must be modest. They must submit to the headship at all times. They teach their kids at the School of the Dining Room Table (SOTDRT,) "dissuade" their girls from going to college, attempt home births as much as possible, they must be accountable for all things such as internet usage and TV time(if they even have a TV) etc. etc.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> The program ended today. Actors did all our plays on Mon and Tues. I thought I wrote a comedy but only my wonderful friends laughed so I am now calling it a drama. I enjoyed the program but I don't see myself as a creative writer - I will stick with information. Thanks for asking.


SQM
put some of the "funnies" posted here into a play and give Colbert and Stewart a little competition. Palin and Bachmann come up with doosies (?) but some folks here even top them. Material galore just do not forget to give credit where credit is due or they call you a thief. Is there a 4-letter word for thief? They like those best.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Wrong. I pay taxes, and therefore I am owed the benefits of the agencies receiving said funding.


maysmom
right and the Repugs want to get their hands on that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Good night ladies (and gents if you are lurking), time to spend a little time browsing pictures and admiring everyone's talents then off to bed.


Cindy S
Good Night. I shall follow shortly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Let's see...their dress (and their girl children's) must be modest. They must submit to the headship at all times. They teach their kids at the School of the Dining Room Table (SOTDRT,) "dissuade" their girls from going to college, attempt home births as much as possible, they must be accountable for all things such as internet usage and TV time(if they even have a TV) etc. etc.


maysmom
the dulling down of some good minds. And while the girls keep playing ring around the rosie the boys do what? O.K. I can guess.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Here ya go !! LOLL
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-1.html


Thank you, Cindy, and all the other posters on NB and LOLL.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Magnificent quilt. I'm very partial to southwestern themes because I'm so familiar with it. Wonderful cause. You've made the world a better place.



Designer1234 said:


> It is a hand painted quilt of Southwestern scenes. I used acrylic paint on hand dyed fabric for each block. It was donated to the Local Crisis shelter in a town near Calgary (where I live) and it made $4500. which covered the cost of a playroom and toys as well as an outside playground. The local quilt store helped me sell the tickets. I am proud of that one. I then quilted around the people - and quilted the surrounding strips and around the chldren. I fell in love with
> Ted DeGrazia's (Arizona Painter)little people. I did quite a few southwestern pieces. This one was one of my favorites. 2nd piece I made once I started quilting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:



> Come on Lakes - when have you avoided a good screech? I like that idea - War on Americans: The Play - presented by the House of Representatives.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this is the 'stock options' that apply only to Congress and is worth a trip to jail for everyone else.

For example it is insider trading if anyone except Congress to buy or sell stock based on information from inside the company & not available to everyone. (You know a new drug is about to be approved sending the stock price up. You buy cheaply and sell at quick profit.) On the otherhand, Congress knows a corporation will benefit from an action before them. They all make huge profits doing this. It is not against the law and they benefit royally.



Frogging123 said:


> Except for the stock options...you could be talking about every single government official. I don't think they get stock options!
> 
> Huckleberry...your talent never ceases to amaze me. You said, I wish I lived by designer: I wish I lived by both of you! You are both true artisans!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombat, you have me confused. Have you changed your opinions or am I mistaken?



Wombatnomore said:


> Cut it out KPG - you feign your righteousness on D&P, come over here and make a fool of yourself, then blah!
> 
> What are you trying to achieve, I mean really?
> 
> I thank the stars that although my reputation here is so very not good, at least it's not as appalling as yours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of us are much more patient than others.



Wombatnomore said:


> Natureschampion, we have spoken before. I have to ask though, how many times must you explain the issue with this person?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You must have missed that. They insist that women do get paid the same as men if they do the same work - despite statistical evidence to the contrary.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Been happening all along.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She has many tricks.



Poor Purl said:


> Did I lie? Or did I forget? You know I'm about 90 years old, so my memory may be shaky. I had forgotten the first time, though why do you think I was referring to you (who was it who said "Know thyself")? The later one I used after LTL introduced the word. So not a lie.
> 
> It's very flattering to know that you save my messages, spend time looking up my vital statistics, give me all that attention. I don't think of you at all once I log out of KP.
> 
> (This message is a response to KPG - Quote Reply brought up nothing.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> NC, should the president pass wind the RWNs will call it globzl warming.
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mean Huck. Love her.



Cindy S said:


> Now Huck, it is not fair play when you make an intelligent statement that will be incomprehensible to joey.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> It takes two hands to handle a whopper (bigus lingus, lol, for all you Monty Python fans...)


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> That's cause she was trying to avoid being a target holder for Cheney.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> MM, he can't pass anything with this do-nothing Congress.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> I see their screwed up thinking. What else are they restricted on? It certainly would not be sex (I am not speaking of sexual enjoyment for her of course), that is only for the head ....... of household. I call that pimping.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep trying what you like.



SQM said:


> The program ended today. Actors did all our plays on Mon and Tues. I thought I wrote a comedy but only my wonderful friends laughed so I am now calling it a drama. I enjoyed the program but I don't see myself as a creative writer - I will stick with information. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Frogging123 said:


> Been terribly busy with droves of visitors from all over. Got a couple day break, thought I would see what's up! All's well. Glad you are keeping up with your posts.
> 
> I guess I was talking about the government being the employer and I certainly hope that the Pres isn't handing out stock options. I am so surprised how everyone here is praising our elected officials...there isn't one person whom I feel is representing me. Elected officials are supposed to represent the will of the people. I hate to say it, but they aren't representing the people. They don't deserve praise. IMHO


That's great to hear! That is great, right? I hope they are welcomed visitors. If not, I'm sorry to hear that.  either way, glad you could join us!

Ok, I gotcha. I don't know how far back you read, but we had talking specifically about the CEOs of the corporations that control the markets of our COL. I thought that's what you were talking about, as it seems to be a large point of contention with you. And rightfully so. It is with me, as well. But the CEOs and stockholders need to be held accountable, as well. I made the bridge btwn the CEOs getting paid in stock options rather than pay checkss to your mentioning the government.

I, for one, have not praised any politician in a very long time. I give credit where it's due, and it's not with them. Sometimes they do surprise me, though. Bit I've stopped looking for it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> You are right on this: "We are turning into feudal England, where all of us "surfs" will have to beg for necessities and depend on the "kindness" of our lords and gentry. "
> 
> The lower third of population has become a slave to the handout of the government.


Agree to disagree?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Frogging123 said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what you are asking...
> 
> Many government officials are corrupt...and it crosses party lines. I hate seeing political ads that state, " so and so has accepted millions of dollars from xxxx". What the ad neglects to say is that, the other side has also accepted money from the same folks". Maybe not in the same quantity, but they have accepted money from "the other side" so to speak. Don't kid yourself, Dems and Repubs take money from anyone who will give it to them. They don't have scruples. I am tired of people defending them.
> 
> Government officials are not representing their constituents. They are doing things that help them get re-elected. Too many people rely on the premise that what they hear on the TV is correct. I believe they are called low information consumers.


What the politician endorsing the ad is banking on is that the dupe who believes them is in favor of whoever is funding them. The only people who don't see through them are the people who are already decided, and as you said, the "uninformed consumer". It takes more than an ad to get the undecided's sympathy, I believe. This is bc there ARE ads running from both sides, same story different name and party. The uninformed consumer will also believe whatever they hear, and that depends on their demographics. This is also what the politician is banking on. These people won't bother to go look at who IS backing the man who they are putting their faith into.

I don't know the statistics of decided, undecided, and uninformed.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Natureschampion, we have spoken before. I have to ask though, how many times must you explain the issue with this person?


Oh yes! Hello! How are you? It is YOU that I have to thank for the wonderful experiences I have been having for the last month. It is a pleasure to see you again, wombat. May I call you wombat? Whatever happened with that symposium? Did the guy ever get to speak?

I guess when my head stops hurting (from banging it against the wall) and stomach settles from the last time, I may forget what it's like and want to start all over again. Plus, I enjoy expressing myself, so it is no problem. Until the throbbing in my head comes back, then I move to something more productive. Like knitting :wink: 

I kid, of course, bc I have enjoyed this dialogue with LTL.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> and why do so many remain slaves? It is because the Repugs refuse to support the reconstruction of our Infrastructure for example, which would give well paying jobs to many for many years. Oh I forgot, they have a selfish reason, they do not want President Obama to look good through higher employment and betterment of the economy. In the meantime the whole Nation suffers and is losing respect world-wide. No other developed Nation has their infrastructure crumbling as ours. I am ashamed to even call our Roadways Highways. High on need for repair, certainly not high on speed efficiency.


Well said!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Wombat, you have me confused. Have you changed your opinions or am I mistaken?


Yes damemary, opinion has changed. I cannot abide their brand of hypocrisy any longer.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> A slave to the handout of the government??? That isn't quite the way I look at it! And I don't think that's what Nature meant.


It's not and she knows it. I won't go into it further, as I do not wish for a fight. She has her right to think what she wants, even if in my eyes she is wrong. In her eyes, we are wrong. What does it matter either way?

People are suffering; we can at least agree on that.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Some of us are much more patient than others.


And Natureschampion is incredibly patient, polite and wise. I must take some leaves out of her book.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Frogging123
> I have many gripes with people in Office, local, state wide and Federal and I bombard them with so many complaints that I have become very familiar to them. If I do not get a satisfactory answer, I am at their door step as soon as I can and encourage others to do the same. Let us not forget that TV has to fill 24 hours with something and I let the Officials know that I will take it there if I can't get at least a satisfactory answer from them. Never give up or give in. If nothing else I give them as many head aches as they give me.


May there be more people like you! L'chayim!

Come to think of it, I wish I were a little more like you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh yes! Hello! How are you? It is YOU that I have to thank for the wonderful experiences I have been having for the last month. It is a pleasure to see you again, wombat. May I call you wombat? Whatever happened with that symposium? Did the guy ever get to speak?
> 
> I guess when my head stops hurting (from banging it against the wall) and stomach settles from the last time, I may forget what it's like and want to start all over again. Plus, I enjoy expressing myself, so it is no problem. Until the throbbing in my head comes back, then I move to something more productive. Like knitting :wink:
> 
> I kid, of course, bc I have enjoyed this dialogue with LTL.


Lovely to see more of you. I am well thank you. I enjoy your posts very much Nature (and yes you may call me wombat ) . I'm glad you're enjoying the thread which boasts some very intelligent and thoughtful women.

And for those women who may doubt me (with good reason I am afraid to say), that is my honest opinion.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> NC, should the president pass wind the RWNs will call it globzl warming.
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
ROFLMT(tush)O!!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Cindy S
> aren't joeys statements a hoot? I am still waiting for an answer to my post re. her remark about pay and making do with what one earns. Yeah would the economy be in the tank if everyone would restrict their spending to exactly their income. Boy would that make a dent in the upper 1%'s take.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Only the ones they can hide in offshore accounts.


Which means no, for those of you who don't understand maysmom's lovely wit and sarcasm.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> If an individual earns a wage, the individual will need to learn how to live on that wage. No one owes them anything other than pay for the work they actually do. Nothing else.


What about the people who make their money by hiring another person to work for them and pay that person from money that came from their father/grandfather? How is it that person earned their money? Especially if said employee's job is to make them money from something like the stock market, which is just moving numbers around, as far as I'm concerned; not work, a game.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think this is the 'stock options' that apply only to Congress and is worth a trip to jail for everyone else.
> 
> For example it is insider trading if anyone except Congress to buy or sell stock based on information from inside the company & not available to everyone. (You know a new drug is about to be approved sending the stock price up. You buy cheaply and sell at quick profit.) On the otherhand, Congress knows a corporation will benefit from an action before them. They all make huge profits doing this. It is not against the law and they benefit royally.


Shouldn't it be, though?

I have have said it once, I have said it a thousand times, "what chance to honest citizens have when the criminals are making the laws?"


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And Natureschampion is incredibly patient, polite and wise. I must take some leaves out of her book.


Aw, thanks wombat! You're too kind.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Lovely to see more of you. I am well thank you. I enjoy your posts very much Nature (and yes you may call me wombat ) . I'm glad you're enjoying the thread which boasts some very intelligent and thoughtful women.
> 
> And for those women who may doubt me (with good reason I am afraid to say), that is my honest opinion.


Yes, I have had a very interesting time here, to say the least.

it sounds like you are stating that you have made some mistakes. We all have. I can't say "let bygones be bygones," bc I have no context. I, for one, look forward to seeing what you have to say after our last conversation on "dangerous ideas."


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Yes, I have had a very interesting time here, to say the least.
> 
> it sounds like you are stating that you have made some mistakes. We all have. I can't say "let bygones be bygones," bc I have no context. I, for one, look forward to seeing what you have to say after our last conversation on "dangerous ideas."


Yes, mistakes indeed. I did appreciate your input on that subject and isn't it interesting that some felt just a little irritated by it? Their prerogative of course.

Since then, sadly, such tragedy has occurred and continues to occur in the Middle East. I'm struggling to get my head around it to be honest. I'm so upset for the innocent people being killed but at the same time, it is a war.

How do you think when these atrocities occur? It's so very difficult.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, mistakes indeed. I did appreciate your input on that subject and isn't it interesting that some felt just a little irritated by it? Their prerogative of course.
> 
> Since then, sadly, such tragedy has occurred and continues to occur in the Middle East. I'm struggling to get my head around it to be honest. I'm so upset for the innocent people being killed but at the same time, it is a war.
> 
> How do you think when these atrocities occur? It's so very difficult.


Irritated by the guy who was to speak? Or you for posting it? I thoroughly enjoyed giving my input, and still appreciate the opportunity. You prompted me to seek other intellectual forums, and that is how I eventually came here. so again, I thank you. Although, others here might not be so grateful.

It is quite difficult. I have had much to say on the subject on "current events" dating back a week or so, I think? I have lost track of time in this virtual society. Right now I am going to try to wind down and hit the hay. It's nice to see you again and to hear that you are well.

See you around!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That won't last long - be prepared.


Please stop talking about yourself, not very flattering


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You must have missed that. They insist that women do get paid the same as men if they do the same work - despite statistical evidence to the contrary.


Especially in the Obama Administration where women are paid less then men. Why is that? 18% less in 2012 and 14% less in 2013. Whatta guy


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Some of us are much more patient than others.


Thanks, dame!

It's funny bc no one has Commended my patience before. I tell my mom that people here say I have patience, or they envy my patience (on other threads about knitting mistakes I have overcome) and we get a good laugh. I always said "patience is not one of my few virtues." Interestingly enough, since I have started knitting I have learned much patience. At the same time, I was going through a lot and didn't want people I loved to get hurt as well, so I had to learn some.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276824-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

